# Obama Is Losing And Everyone In His Campaign Knows It



## mudwhistle

Story the Media Won't Tell: Obama Is Losing







The signs are out there. The Obama campaign knows they're losing and they're getting more and more desperate to turn the tide that's moving against them.

They can't ignore the polls, they can't ignore the massive crowds that are showing up for every Romney/Ryan speech. 

The media puts a positive spin on bad news and every day a new more ridiculous issue pops up. The latest "The Republican War On Cities". 

The rats are just about ready to start jumping ship. By September they'll be in full panic mode. 

2012's Great Untold Media Story: Obama Is Losing


----------



## bigrebnc1775

What you will see in the last few days before the election will be the acts of a desperate and angry administration. Let no stone go uncovered and watch out for this one and a OCT. surprise.


----------



## mudwhistle

Obama Campaign Email: 'Hell No, It Isn't the End!'






 by *Tony Lee *25 Aug 2012 
Obama&#8217;s campaign manager Jim Messina sent an email Saturday that makes the Obama campaign seem like it is clinging to its last days in power. 

In response to an email sent two days earlier titled, &#8220;The end?,&#8221; Messina wrote, &#8220;Hell no, it isn't the end!"

&#8220;Our opponents want to close the book on the Obama White House and everything it represents -- all that we've built together and all the progress we'll continue to make together,&#8221; Messina said. &#8220;We can't let that happen. Donate $5 or more now: ...&#8221;

In the email that incited Messina's response, President Obama wrote, &#8220;75 days from now, I'll either be looking at another four years in the White House -- or the end of this opportunity.&#8221;​

Obama Campaign Email: 'Hell No, It Isn't the End!'


----------



## Liability

mudwhistle said:


> Story the Media Won't Tell: Obama Is Losing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The signs are out there. The Obama campaign knows they're losing and they're getting more and more desperate to turn the tide that's moving against them.
> 
> They can't ignore the polls, they can't ignore the massive crowds that are showing up for every Romney/Ryan speech.
> 
> The media puts a positive spin on bad news and every day a new more ridiculous issue pops up. The latest "The Republican War On Cities".
> 
> The rats are just about ready to start jumping ship. By September they'll be in full panic mode.
> 
> 2012's Great Untold Media Story: Obama Is Losing



An amazing piece.  You should quote it at least to capture the highlights.

Meanwhile, the final "link" in that story is worth a good long look, too:



> Not the Behavior of a Winning Campaign
> 
> By: Erick Erickson (Diary)  |  August 24th at 04:46 AM  |
> 
> The media keeps showing its rear end. Let me just make that clear. If you are a competent reporter, Im not sure how you cannot be embarrassed by the majority of those in your profession right now covering politics.
> 
> From Mark Halperin, to Jake Tapper, to Chuck Todd, more journalists are actually now admitting just how pliable the media is when it comes to Barack Obamas spin. All week long, as the economy deteriorates, most every anchor at most every news outlet, most every editorialist in most every paper, and most every centrist and liberal pundit has been pointing out the GOPs extremist abortion position.
> 
> Few, if any, have pointed out that Barack Obamas abortion on demand position is extreme. Few, if any, have pointed out how most Americans favor restrictions on abortion. Few, if any, have pointed out that Mitt Romneys position is actually more mainstream than Barack Obamas. Few, if any, have wanted to go beyond Politifacts ham-handed cover for Obama on infanticide and get into what Barack Obama actually said in 2002. Hear him come out for infanticide yourself right here. Remember, the media is hiding behind the left-leaning Politifact (and yes, it does lean left) to avoid having to deal with this.
> 
> They cannot help themselves. But why are they doing it?
> 
> They are doing it for the exact same reason Joe Biden is claiming the GOP will put black people back in chains and why Barack Obama would rather talk about uteri than jobs ? they all know Barack Obama is losing this thing.
> 
> * * * *
> 
> And that gets us back to the media. At what point will they finally start asking if Barack Obama needs a campaign shake up? Because if it was Mitt Romney in the same boat, they sure as hell would. In fact, there have already been two different media cycles about Romney needing a campaign shake up and not one about Barack Obama.
> 
> Why? The simple truth remains the vast majority of the media is more sympathetic to and friendly with Team Obama and would hate to ruffle the feathers of friends. Its one of the greatest thing Mitt Romney has going for him right now.


 -- Not the Behavior of a Winning Campaign | RedState


----------



## bodecea

Keep telling yourself that.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Todays nutter binky. Sweet dreams, fraidy-cats.


----------



## courseofhistory

McCain Palin drew massive crowds.  She still does!


----------



## Darkwind

bodecea said:


> Keep telling yourself that.


Too funneh..

We are not the ones telling ourselves this. 

American is saying loud and clear.

Its beginning to look like the Return of Shellack.....


----------



## courseofhistory

> Aug. 25: An Above-Average &#8216;Likely Voter Gap&#8217; for Romney
> 
> By NATE SILVER
> 
> 
> The good news for Barack Obama? Among registered voters, he led Mitt Romney by nine percentage points, with 52 percent of the vote to Mr. Romney&#8217;s 43 percent.
> 
> However, Mr. Obama led by just two percentage points, 49 to 47, when CNN applied its likely voter screen to the survey. This is the first time this year that CNN has reported likely voter results.
> 
> Holding a two-point lead among likely voters is not an especially bad (or good) number for Mr. Obama, since it is highly consistent with the way that our forecast sees the overall race right now.
> 
> *Read more*
> 
> &#8230;


----------



## LoneLaugher

I wasn't here back in 08'...........can anyone remember if the desperate predictions of a McCain/Palin victory were as common at USMB as they are for Romney?

I can't imagine.


----------



## LoneLaugher

courseofhistory said:


> Aug. 25: An Above-Average Likely Voter Gap for Romney
> 
> By NATE SILVER
> 
> 
> The good news for Barack Obama? Among registered voters, he led Mitt Romney by nine percentage points, with 52 percent of the vote to Mr. Romneys 43 percent.
> 
> However, Mr. Obama led by just two percentage points, 49 to 47, when CNN applied its likely voter screen to the survey. This is the first time this year that CNN has reported likely voter results.
> 
> Holding a two-point lead among likely voters is not an especially bad (or good) number for Mr. Obama, since it is highly consistent with the way that our forecast sees the overall race right now.
> 
> *Read more*
Click to expand...


Ouch! Obama must be shaking in his golf shoes.


----------



## PredFan

mudwhistle said:


> Story the Media Won't Tell: Obama Is Losing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The signs are out there. The Obama campaign knows they're losing and they're getting more and more desperate to turn the tide that's moving against them.
> 
> They can't ignore the polls, they can't ignore the massive crowds that are showing up for every Romney/Ryan speech.
> 
> The media puts a positive spin on bad news and every day a new more ridiculous issue pops up. The latest "The Republican War On Cities".
> 
> The rats are just about ready to start jumping ship. By September they'll be in full panic mode.
> 
> 2012's Great Untold Media Story: Obama Is Losing



O...M...G! I hope you are right.


----------



## mudwhistle

courseofhistory said:


> McCain Palin drew massive crowds.  She still does!



So did Obama.....................not anymore.


----------



## courseofhistory

> Aug. 25: An Above-Average &#8216;Likely Voter Gap&#8217; for Romney
> 
> By NATE SILVER
> 
> 
> The good news for Barack Obama? Among registered voters, he led Mitt Romney by nine percentage points, with 52 percent of the vote to Mr. Romney&#8217;s 43 percent.
> 
> However, Mr. Obama led by just two percentage points, 49 to 47, when CNN applied its likely voter screen to the survey. This is the first time this year that CNN has reported likely voter results.
> 
> Holding a two-point lead among likely voters is not an especially bad (or good) number for Mr. Obama, since it is highly consistent with the way that our forecast sees the overall race right now.
> 
> *Read more*
> 
> &#8230;


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Obama's campaign is nothing short of a bad joke.


----------



## Shelzin

mudwhistle said:


> Obama Campaign Email: 'Hell No, It Isn't the End!'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by *Tony Lee *25 Aug 2012
> Obamas campaign manager Jim Messina sent an email Saturday that makes the Obama campaign seem like it is clinging to its last days in power.
> 
> In response to an email sent two days earlier titled, The end?, Messina wrote, Hell no, it isn't the end!"
> 
> Our opponents want to close the book on the Obama White House and everything it represents -- all that we've built together and all the progress we'll continue to make together, Messina said. We can't let that happen. Donate $5 or more now: ...
> 
> In the email that incited Messina's response, President Obama wrote, 75 days from now, I'll either be looking at another four years in the White House -- or the end of this opportunity.​
> 
> Obama Campaign Email: 'Hell No, It Isn't the End!'


That's called a money bomb.  They could be winning and saying the exact same thing, fear is a good way to get people to vote with money.  Congrats on spreading the message and helping them.


----------



## Liability

> It's 8:21 on a Saturday morning and according to this photo snapped by Sharon Broadie, this is the size of the crowd that showed up in Powell, Ohio, (just outside of Columbus) to see Mitt Romney and Paul Ryan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a look at the line to get in, and another look at the crowd from another source. And a real jaw-dropper.


 2012's Great Untold Media Story: Obama Is Losing






 The line to get in.






 view from another source






  the jaw dropper



2012's Great Untold Media Story: Obama Is Losing


----------



## Mac1958

.

There may some inside information that most of us are not privy to, but it seems to me that if the press reported that Obama is losing and then people looked at current polling data, people would be wondering what the media is smoking.

.


----------



## bobcollum

@ "the jaw dropper"

C'mon...


----------



## naturegirl

His gig is up, The Chicago Punk has been found out.  He's nothing but a shell of a man, he has nothing but words.  His words lie, cheat and destroy.  He's done.


----------



## courseofhistory

LoneLaugher said:


> courseofhistory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aug. 25: An Above-Average Likely Voter Gap for Romney
> 
> By NATE SILVER
> 
> 
> The good news for Barack Obama? Among registered voters, he led Mitt Romney by nine percentage points, with 52 percent of the vote to Mr. Romneys 43 percent.
> 
> However, Mr. Obama led by just two percentage points, 49 to 47, when CNN applied its likely voter screen to the survey. This is the first time this year that CNN has reported likely voter results.
> 
> Holding a two-point lead among likely voters is not an especially bad (or good) number for Mr. Obama, since it is highly consistent with the way that our forecast sees the overall race right now.
> 
> *Read more*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ouch! Obama must be shaking in his golf shoes.
Click to expand...


Yeah I'd be shaking in my golf shoes too if I had any because a prediction from a historically accurate predictor says Obama will get *297 electoral votes* and has a  *69.3%*  chance of winning!


----------



## WillowTree

It is pretty damn bad when you have to ask your donors to donate their birthday, wedding, and shower gifts to your campaign.  innit?


----------



## Liability

bobcollum said:


> @ "the jaw dropper"
> 
> C'mon...



Because the first image captures the same sense of things as would have been captured had they chosen to use the last image instead?

That's just editorial discretion with no purpose behind it?



Ok.

If you wanna play "let's pretend," I'll pretend that's rational.


----------



## nitroz

thats odd, since Mitt Romney keeps gettign his ass beat!


----------



## California Girl

courseofhistory said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> courseofhistory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch! Obama must be shaking in his golf shoes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I'd be shaking in my golf shoes too if I had any because a prediction from a historically accurate predictor says Obama will get 297 electoral votes and has a    chance of winning!
Click to expand...


Analysis of election factors points to Romney win, University of Colorado study says | University of Colorado Boulder



> For the last eight presidential elections, this model has correctly predicted the winner, said Berry. The economy has seen some improvement since President Obama took office. What remains to be seen is whether voters will consider the economy in relative or absolute terms. If its the former, the president may receive credit for the economys trajectory and win a second term. In the latter case, Romney should pick up a number of states Obama won in 2008.
> 
> *Their model correctly predicted all elections since 1980, including two years when independent candidates ran strongly, 1980 and 1992. It also correctly predicted the outcome in 2000, when Al Gore received the most popular vote but George W. Bush won the election.*
> 
> The study will be published this month in PS: Political Science & Politics, a peer-reviewed journal of the American Political Science Association. It will be among about a dozen election prediction models, but one of only two to focus on the Electoral College.
> 
> While many forecast models are based on the popular vote, the Electoral College model developed by Bickers and Berry is the only one of its type to include more than one state-level measure of economic conditions.



So, your 'historically accurate' prediction says Obama. This 'historically accurate' prediction says Romney.


----------



## Darkwind

courseofhistory said:


> Aug. 25: An Above-Average &#8216;Likely Voter Gap&#8217; for Romney
> 
> By NATE SILVER
> 
> 
> The good news for Barack Obama? Among registered voters, he led Mitt Romney by nine percentage points, with 52 percent of the vote to Mr. Romney&#8217;s 43 percent.
> 
> However, Mr. Obama led by just two percentage points, 49 to 47, when CNN applied its likely voter screen to the survey. This is the first time this year that CNN has reported likely voter results.
> 
> Holding a two-point lead among likely voters is not an especially bad (or good) number for Mr. Obama, since it is highly consistent with the way that our forecast sees the overall race right now.
> 
> *Read more*
> 
> &#8230;
Click to expand...

Analysis of election factors points to Romney win, University of Colorado study says | University of Colorado Boulder

This is the most accurate model of presidential elections, and these two guys ARE NOT conservatives.



> &#8220;For the last eight presidential elections, this model has correctly  predicted the winner,&#8221; said Berry. &#8220;The economy has seen some  improvement since President Obama took office. What remains to be seen  is whether voters will consider the economy in relative or absolute  terms. If it&#8217;s the former, the president may receive credit for the  economy&#8217;s trajectory and win a second term. In the latter case, Romney  should pick up a number of states Obama won in 2008.&#8221;


----------



## Liability

nitroz said:


> thats odd, since Mitt Romney keeps gettign his ass beat!



Yeah.  All the way to the nomination.

AFTER he got his ass beat when he ran for governor.

I hope those are good predictors for how badly his ass gets beaten running against The ONE.


----------



## LoneLaugher

naturegirl said:


> His gig is up, The Chicago Punk has been found out.  He's nothing but a shell of a man, he has nothing but words.  His words lie, cheat and destroy.  He's done.



Pay attention. 

This week....count the number of times Obama is referenced as opposed to how often Romney is lauded by the various speakers. 

See if the GOP appears to have a great deal of confidence in Mitt.


----------



## naturegirl

Red is for Romney-Ryan:



> A presidential election prediction model developed by two University of Colorado professors points to a big win for GOP presidential contender Mitt Romney in November.
> 
> The model, the only of its kind to use more than one state-level economic indicator, has correctly predicted the winner of every presidential election since 1980.
> 
> It predicts *Romney winning the electoral college by a 320-218* margin and winning 52.9 percent of the popular vote when only the two major parties candidates are considered, the Associated Press reported Thursday.
> 
> *Romney, it concluded, will win every state currently considered by pollsters to be a swing state, including Ohio, Pennsylvania, Wisconsin, Florida, Virginia, Colorado, New Hampshire and North Carolina.*








University of Colorado model points to big Romney win | The Daily Caller

Analysis of election factors points to Romney win, University of Colorado study says | University of Colorado Boulder


----------



## bobcollum

Liability said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ "the jaw dropper"
> 
> C'mon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the first image captures the same sense of things as would have been captured had they chosen to use the last image instead?
> 
> That's just editorial discretion with no purpose behind it?
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.
> 
> If you wanna play "let's pretend," I'll pretend that's rational.
Click to expand...


I must've misinterpreted the post. 

I took it to be a testament to the crowd size, which while large, wasn't really jaw dropping. 

I see the point you were making now. fugheddaboutit


----------



## Liability

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> There may some inside information that most of us are not privy to, but it seems to me that if the press reported that Obama is losing and then people looked at current polling data, people would be wondering what the media is smoking.
> 
> .




The "inside information" is exactly what the lame stream media is busy attempting to conceal.  A water boy does have to carry some water, after all.

But it doesn't matter.

What does matter is the Electoral outcome on Election Day.

I'm feeling pretty secure (while urging conservatives to get out and vote, of course).



,


----------



## Mac1958

Liability said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> There may some inside information that most of us are not privy to, but it seems to me that if the press reported that Obama is losing and then people looked at current polling data, people would be wondering what the media is smoking.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "inside information" is exactly what the lame stream media is busy attempting to conceal.
Click to expand...



So what are you thinking, internal polling?  Inside information from Obama's campaign?

.


----------



## LoneLaugher

The Cain supporter is secure. Good to know.


----------



## Liability

bobcollum said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ "the jaw dropper"
> 
> C'mon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the first image captures the same sense of things as would have been captured had they chosen to use the last image instead?
> 
> That's just editorial discretion with no purpose behind it?
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.
> 
> If you wanna play "let's pretend," I'll pretend that's rational.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I must've misinterpreted the post.
> 
> I took it to be a testament to the crowd size, which while large, wasn't really jaw dropping.
> 
> I see the point you were making now. fugheddaboutit
Click to expand...


It was a large crowd.  In and of itself, was it "jaw dropping?"  No.  On that I agree with you.

But as compared to the first image, the difference is pretty startling.

I believe the reference to "jaw dropping" in the piece was intended to convey that second meaning.


----------



## Liability

LoneLaugher said:


> The Cain supporter is secure. Good to know.



LonelyLaughable thinks The ONE is safely re-elected.


----------



## Liability

Mac1958 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> There may some inside information that most of us are not privy to, but it seems to me that if the press reported that Obama is losing and then people looked at current polling data, people would be wondering what the media is smoking.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "inside information" is exactly what the lame stream media is busy attempting to conceal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So what are you thinking, internal polling?  Inside information from Obama's campaign?
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I'm thinking the article already spells it out.


----------



## LoneLaugher

And Inability still has to live with he fact that he supported Herman Cain for President OVER Mitt Romney. 

I win.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Liability said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "inside information" is exactly what the lame stream media is busy attempting to conceal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what are you thinking, internal polling?  Inside information from Obama's campaign?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm thinking the article already spells it out.
Click to expand...


He doesn't want to answer Mac.


----------



## Darkwind

LoneLaugher said:


> And Inability still has to live with he fact that he supported Herman Cain for President OVER Mitt Romney.
> 
> I win.


Naw, that just puts him far ahead of the publicly educated.


----------



## Liability

LoneLaugher said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what are you thinking, internal polling?  Inside information from Obama's campaign?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking the article already spells it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't want to answer Mac.
Click to expand...


LonelyLaughable, you idiot.  Butt out.  Mac asked.  I did answer.

Unlike you, Mac is smart enough to follow the trail.

You?  Not so much.


----------



## Mac1958

Liability said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "inside information" is exactly what the lame stream media is busy attempting to conceal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what are you thinking, internal polling?  Inside information from Obama's campaign?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm thinking the article already spells it out.
Click to expand...



Oh.  Well it's a little tough to take an "article" that uses the phrase "President FailureTeleprompter" very seriously.

Might as well read an "article" by Ed Schultz, same level of credibility.

.


----------



## Liability

LoneLaugher said:


> And Inability still has to live with he fact that he supported Herman Cain for President OVER Mitt Romney.
> 
> I win.



You lose again, LonelyLaughable. 

I did support Cain.

You support the commander-in-fail currently infesting the Oval Orifice.


----------



## courseofhistory

California Girl said:


> courseofhistory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch! Obama must be shaking in his golf shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'd be shaking in my golf shoes too if I had any because a prediction from a historically accurate predictor says Obama will get 297 electoral votes and has a    chance of winning!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Analysis of election factors points to Romney win, University of Colorado study says | University of Colorado Boulder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the last eight presidential elections, this model has correctly predicted the winner, said Berry. The economy has seen some improvement since President Obama took office. What remains to be seen is whether voters will consider the economy in relative or absolute terms. If its the former, the president may receive credit for the economys trajectory and win a second term. In the latter case, Romney should pick up a number of states Obama won in 2008.
> 
> *Their model correctly predicted all elections since 1980, including two years when independent candidates ran strongly, 1980 and 1992. It also correctly predicted the outcome in 2000, when Al Gore received the most popular vote but George W. Bush won the election.*
> 
> The study will be published this month in PS: Political Science & Politics, a peer-reviewed journal of the American Political Science Association. It will be among about a dozen election prediction models, but one of only two to focus on the Electoral College.
> 
> While many forecast models are based on the popular vote, the Electoral College model developed by Bickers and Berry is the only one of its type to include more than one state-level measure of economic conditions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, your 'historically accurate' prediction says Obama. This 'historically accurate' prediction says Romney.
Click to expand...


I've seen it and their software is screwed up!


----------



## LoneLaugher

Darkwind said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Inability still has to live with he fact that he supported Herman Cain for President OVER Mitt Romney.
> 
> I win.
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, that just puts him far ahead of the publicly educated.
Click to expand...


I'm sorry. Are you trying to claim that you are the product of a superior private education?

Please say yes.


----------



## francoHFW

Sure. Obama by 3 or 4 for months, even without people really knowing about the STUPID Romney Plan:

I know, let's cut taxes on the bloated rich, destroy Medicare and health reform, raise taxes and fees on the nonrich, let corporate cheats run wild, cut aid to states and localities, raise military spending to more than the rest of the world combined, and worry about the debt in 2035.

Oblivious Greedy Idiot Millionnaires 2012!


----------



## Darkwind

courseofhistory said:


> california girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> courseofhistory said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i'd be shaking in my golf shoes too if i had any because a prediction from a historically accurate predictor says obama will get 297 electoral votes and has a    chance of winning!:d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> analysis of election factors points to romney win, university of colorado study says | university of colorado boulder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the last eight presidential elections, this model has correctly predicted the winner, said berry. the economy has seen some improvement since president obama took office. What remains to be seen is whether voters will consider the economy in relative or absolute terms. If its the former, the president may receive credit for the economys trajectory and win a second term. In the latter case, romney should pick up a number of states obama won in 2008.
> 
> *their model correctly predicted all elections since 1980, including two years when independent candidates ran strongly, 1980 and 1992. It also correctly predicted the outcome in 2000, when al gore received the most popular vote but george w. Bush won the election.*
> 
> the study will be published this month in ps: Political science & politics, a peer-reviewed journal of the american political science association. It will be among about a dozen election prediction models, but one of only two to focus on the electoral college.
> 
> While many forecast models are based on the popular vote, the electoral college model developed by bickers and berry is the only one of its type to include more than one state-level measure of economic conditions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so, your 'historically accurate' prediction says obama. This 'historically accurate' prediction says romney.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i've seen it and their software is screwed up!:d
Click to expand...

lol


----------



## Liability

Mac1958 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what are you thinking, internal polling?  Inside information from Obama's campaign?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking the article already spells it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.  Well it's a little tough to take an "article" that uses the phrase "President FailureTeleprompter" very seriously.
> 
> Might as well read an "article" by Ed Schultz, same level of credibility.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I had the impression that you were a bit more elevated than the whining pussies like LonelyLaughable.

Waaah.  He used "FailureTeleprompter" and therefore, EVERY THING he posted is erroneous.

I withdraw my respect for your ability to think on your own.   Musta been a mirage.

,


----------



## LoneLaugher

Liability said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Inability still has to live with he fact that he supported Herman Cain for President OVER Mitt Romney.
> 
> I win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lose again, LonelyLaughable.
> 
> I did support Cain.
> 
> You support the commander-in-fail currently infesting the Oval Orifice.
Click to expand...


Yell it from he rooftops, genius. 

" I AM LIABILITY AND I PROUDLY SUPPORTED HERMAN CAIN FOR PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES AND I STILL THINK I AM SMART!!!!!!!"


----------



## Darkwind

LoneLaugher said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Inability still has to live with he fact that he supported Herman Cain for President OVER Mitt Romney.
> 
> I win.
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, that just puts him far ahead of the publicly educated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. Are you trying to claim that you are the product of a superior private education?
> 
> Please say yes.
Click to expand...

It appears that you are a product of public education since I alluded to no such thing.  I do have a private 'higher education, but that does not qualify the fact that people in this country are easily swayed away from quality.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Darkwind said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, that just puts him far ahead of the publicly educated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. Are you trying to claim that you are the product of a superior private education?
> 
> Please say yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It appears that you are a product of public education since I alluded to no such thing.  I do have a private 'higher education, but that does not qualify the fact that people in this country are easily swayed away from quality.
Click to expand...


Say what? You elitist fuckers and your fancy words!


----------



## Mac1958

Liability said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking the article already spells it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.  Well it's a little tough to take an "article" that uses the phrase "President FailureTeleprompter" very seriously.
> 
> Might as well read an "article" by Ed Schultz, same level of credibility.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had the impression that you were a bit more elevated than the whining pussies like LonelyLaughable.
> 
> Waaah.  He used "FailureTeleprompter" and therefore, EVERY THING he posted is erroneous.
> 
> I withdraw my respect for your ability to think on your own.   Musta been a mirage.
> 
> ,
Click to expand...



Indeed, referring to me as "smart" comes with inherent risks.  You should talk to my mother in law.

Probably safe to say, however, that opinion pieces by partisan ideologues have roughly zero value.

But run with it, by all means.

.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

That would explain why obama is spending more than he's taking in contributions.


----------



## Darkwind

LoneLaugher said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. Are you trying to claim that you are the product of a superior private education?
> 
> Please say yes.
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that you are a product of public education since I alluded to no such thing.  I do have a private 'higher education, but that does not qualify the fact that people in this country are easily swayed away from quality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Say what? You elitist fuckers and your fancy words!
Click to expand...

Here, I was trying to write down to a level understandable by the majority of users on this forum.

I seem to recall a thread a few months back on a speech by Obama written at the 8th grade level being the acceptable form of written and spoken communication with the general public.  

I shall endeavor to do better in the future.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Darkwind said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that you are a product of public education since I alluded to no such thing.  I do have a private 'higher education, but that does not qualify the fact that people in this country are easily swayed away from quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say what? You elitist fuckers and your fancy words!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here, I was trying to write down to a level understandable by the majority of users on this forum.
> 
> I seem to recall a thread a few months back on a speech by Obama written at the 8th grade level being the acceptable form of written and spoken communication with the general public.
> 
> I shall endeavor to do better in the future.
Click to expand...


Oh. Thanks. I have a hard time keeping up with the really, really smart conservatives here. You guys all use big words n' stuff.


----------



## bodecea

WillowTree said:


> It is pretty damn bad when you have to ask your donors to donate their birthday, wedding, and shower gifts to your campaign.  innit?



no...it's creative.


----------



## JoeB131

mudwhistle said:


> Story the Media Won't Tell: Obama Is Losing
> 
> 
> The signs are out there. The Obama campaign knows they're losing and they're getting more and more desperate to turn the tide that's moving against them.
> 
> They can't ignore the polls, they can't ignore the massive crowds that are showing up for every Romney/Ryan speech.
> 
> The media puts a positive spin on bad news and every day a new more ridiculous issue pops up. The latest "The Republican War On Cities".
> 
> The rats are just about ready to start jumping ship. By September they'll be in full panic mode.
> 
> 2012's Great Untold Media Story: Obama Is Losing



How did I know when I clicked on the link, there would be some bullshit on the other end.  

And there was.  

For the record.  There are two points where a challenger has to be at his high points.  

1) When he clinches his party's nomination. 

2) When he has his convention.  

McCain pulled ahead of Obama at both these points, and so did Kerry.  

So far, Mittens hasn't.  He has run consistantly behind the President nearly the entire run of this campaign.


----------



## tinydancer

bodecea said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is pretty damn bad when you have to ask your donors to donate their birthday, wedding, and shower gifts to your campaign.  innit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no...it's creative.
Click to expand...


omg I feel the pain when you have to post like this. ouch. bod. it's ok. I've made it thru Bob Dole and McCain. 

Honest. You can live thru it. No guff.


----------



## rightwinger

Romney is a cross between Mike Dukakis and Bob Dole ...he will meet the same fate


----------



## Truthseeker420

mudwhistle said:


> Story the Media Won't Tell: Obama Is Losing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The signs are out there. The Obama campaign knows they're losing and they're getting more and more desperate to turn the tide that's moving against them.
> 
> They can't ignore the polls, they can't ignore the massive crowds that are showing up for every Romney/Ryan speech.
> 
> The media puts a positive spin on bad news and every day a new more ridiculous issue pops up. The latest "The Republican War On Cities".
> 
> The rats are just about ready to start jumping ship. By September they'll be in full panic mode.
> 
> 2012's Great Untold Media Story: Obama Is Losing



same thing they said in 2008.


----------



## tinydancer

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Story the Media Won't Tell: Obama Is Losing
> 
> 
> The signs are out there. The Obama campaign knows they're losing and they're getting more and more desperate to turn the tide that's moving against them.
> 
> They can't ignore the polls, they can't ignore the massive crowds that are showing up for every Romney/Ryan speech.
> 
> The media puts a positive spin on bad news and every day a new more ridiculous issue pops up. The latest "The Republican War On Cities".
> 
> The rats are just about ready to start jumping ship. By September they'll be in full panic mode.
> 
> 2012's Great Untold Media Story: Obama Is Losing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did I know when I clicked on the link, there would be some bullshit on the other end.
> 
> And there was.
> 
> For the record.  There are two points where a challenger has to be at his high points.
> 
> 1) When he clinches his party's nomination.
> 
> 2) When he has his convention.
> 
> McCain pulled ahead of Obama at both these points, and so did Kerry.
> 
> So far, Mittens hasn't.  He has run consistantly behind the President nearly the entire run of this campaign.
Click to expand...


The polls have been neck and neck. We all know now you are a liar, you've been flushed out big time. 

Why don't you stop lying and just post your heart. Just stop lying. It's painful to witness.


----------



## tinydancer

Truthseeker420 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Story the Media Won't Tell: Obama Is Losing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The signs are out there. The Obama campaign knows they're losing and they're getting more and more desperate to turn the tide that's moving against them.
> 
> They can't ignore the polls, they can't ignore the massive crowds that are showing up for every Romney/Ryan speech.
> 
> The media puts a positive spin on bad news and every day a new more ridiculous issue pops up. The latest "The Republican War On Cities".
> 
> The rats are just about ready to start jumping ship. By September they'll be in full panic mode.
> 
> 2012's Great Untold Media Story: Obama Is Losing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same thing they said in 2008.
Click to expand...


No. You gave us *Hope and change*

Don't you remember?


----------



## rightwinger

tinydancer said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Story the Media Won't Tell: Obama Is Losing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The signs are out there. The Obama campaign knows they're losing and they're getting more and more desperate to turn the tide that's moving against them.
> 
> They can't ignore the polls, they can't ignore the massive crowds that are showing up for every Romney/Ryan speech.
> 
> The media puts a positive spin on bad news and every day a new more ridiculous issue pops up. The latest "The Republican War On Cities".
> 
> The rats are just about ready to start jumping ship. By September they'll be in full panic mode.
> 
> 2012's Great Untold Media Story: Obama Is Losing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same thing they said in 2008.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. You gave us *Hope and change*
> 
> Don't you remember?
Click to expand...


I HOPED the Stock Market would recover........and it DOUBLED
I HOPED that we would not go into a Depression........and the economy reversed
I HOPED bin Laden would not celebrate the tenth anniversary of 9-11......Obama killed he SOB
I HOPED we would finally get universal healthcare.......and we did

NOW that's a CHANGE!


----------



## Darkwind

rightwinger said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> same thing they said in 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. You gave us *Hope and change*
> 
> Don't you remember?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I HOPED the Stock Market would recover........and it DOUBLED
> I HOPED that we would not go into a Depression........and the economy reversed
> I HOPED bin Laden would not celebrate the tenth anniversary of 9-11......Obama killed he SOB
> I HOPED we would finally get universal healthcare.......and we did
> 
> NOW that's a CHANGE!
Click to expand...

None of what you hoped for can be laid at the feet of Obama.

The economy would have recovered (much faster by many economists) regardless, the stock market is not the economy, Obama did not kill Usama, other people did that for him and we DO NOT Have universal healthcare.  

When Romney gets elected, it is the hope of a vast majority of Americans that we won't have that POS legislation either.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

rightwinger said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> same thing they said in 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. You gave us *Hope and change*
> 
> Don't you remember?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I HOPED the Stock Market would recover........and it DOUBLED
> I HOPED that we would not go into a Depression........and the economy reversed
> I HOPED bin Laden would not celebrate the tenth anniversary of 9-11......Obama killed he SOB
> I HOPED we would finally get universal healthcare.......and we did
> 
> NOW that's a CHANGE!
Click to expand...


S&P is still below 2004 highs
The economy is stuck at low/no growth with 40+ months of 8%+ unemployment
UBL?  Whatever.
I thought we _didn't_ get universal healthcare?


----------



## JoeB131

tinydancer said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Story the Media Won't Tell: Obama Is Losing
> 
> 
> The signs are out there. The Obama campaign knows they're losing and they're getting more and more desperate to turn the tide that's moving against them.
> 
> They can't ignore the polls, they can't ignore the massive crowds that are showing up for every Romney/Ryan speech.
> 
> The media puts a positive spin on bad news and every day a new more ridiculous issue pops up. The latest "The Republican War On Cities".
> 
> The rats are just about ready to start jumping ship. By September they'll be in full panic mode.
> 
> 2012's Great Untold Media Story: Obama Is Losing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did I know when I clicked on the link, there would be some bullshit on the other end.
> 
> And there was.
> 
> For the record.  There are two points where a challenger has to be at his high points.
> 
> 1) When he clinches his party's nomination.
> 
> 2) When he has his convention.
> 
> McCain pulled ahead of Obama at both these points, and so did Kerry.
> 
> So far, Mittens hasn't.  He has run consistantly behind the President nearly the entire run of this campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The polls have been neck and neck. We all know now you are a liar, you've been flushed out big time.
> 
> Why don't you stop lying and just post your heart. Just stop lying. It's painful to witness.
Click to expand...


Only thing painful to witness is you weirding out...  

The polls have not been "neck and neck".  In fact, Romney has never surpassed Obama in the RCP Average of all polls.  And RCP does some very creative stuff to make it look more competitive than it is.


----------



## Liability

JoeB131 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did I know when I clicked on the link, there would be some bullshit on the other end.
> 
> And there was.
> 
> For the record.  There are two points where a challenger has to be at his high points.
> 
> 1) When he clinches his party's nomination.
> 
> 2) When he has his convention.
> 
> McCain pulled ahead of Obama at both these points, and so did Kerry.
> 
> So far, Mittens hasn't.  He has run consistantly behind the President nearly the entire run of this campaign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The polls have been neck and neck. We all know now you are a liar, you've been flushed out big time.
> 
> Why don't you stop lying and just post your heart. Just stop lying. It's painful to witness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only thing painful to witness is you weirding out...
> 
> The polls have not been "neck and neck".  In fact, Romney has never surpassed Obama in the RCP Average of all polls.  And RCP does some very creative stuff to make it look more competitive than it is.
Click to expand...


JoeBitch is a dutiful follower.

Mindless sheep laugh at him.


----------



## JoeB131

The reason you are ignore is because you never add anything to a conversation...

Just needed to check to make sure that is still the case.


----------



## Liability

JoeB131 said:


> The reason *you are ignore* is because you never add anything to a conversation...
> 
> Just needed to check to make sure that is still the case.



JoeBitch is evidently of the belief that it is engaged in communication.



Here are some helpful hints, just for a brain dead piece of crap like you, you fucking imbecile.  

First, provide SOME clue to the readers as to whom you are attempting to address yourself.

Secondly, "you are ignore" is not part of our lexicon.  Consider remedial grade school.  

Thirdly, if you wish to claim that you have somebody on ignore, it is generally a good idea not to reply to them (for that tips your hand that you lack honesty).


----------



## Sallow

Darkwind said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. You gave us *Hope and change*
> 
> Don't you remember?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HOPED the Stock Market would recover........and it DOUBLED
> I HOPED that we would not go into a Depression........and the economy reversed
> I HOPED bin Laden would not celebrate the tenth anniversary of 9-11......Obama killed he SOB
> I HOPED we would finally get universal healthcare.......and we did
> 
> NOW that's a CHANGE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of what you hoped for can be laid at the feet of Obama.
> 
> The economy would have recovered (much faster by many economists) regardless, the stock market is not the economy, Obama did not kill Usama, other people did that for him and we DO NOT Have universal healthcare.
> 
> When Romney gets elected, it is the hope of a vast majority of Americans that we won't have that POS legislation either.
Click to expand...


Osama didn't knock down the buildings. Other people did that for him.

He still got the credit. Along with a 2 shots and a splash.

Much to the disappointment of conservatives. Their hero is dead.


----------



## Joshuatree

When Obama won in 2008 he was like the world's biggest superstar. Even here in Brazil people were very excited about him. Now, he's a poor excuse for what he used to be and no one can deny it, even the most passionate democrat and Obama supporter.


----------



## Darkwind

Sallow said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I HOPED the Stock Market would recover........and it DOUBLED
> I HOPED that we would not go into a Depression........and the economy reversed
> I HOPED bin Laden would not celebrate the tenth anniversary of 9-11......Obama killed he SOB
> I HOPED we would finally get universal healthcare.......and we did
> 
> NOW that's a CHANGE!
> 
> 
> 
> None of what you hoped for can be laid at the feet of Obama.
> 
> The economy would have recovered (much faster by many economists) regardless, the stock market is not the economy, Obama did not kill Usama, other people did that for him and we DO NOT Have universal healthcare.
> 
> When Romney gets elected, it is the hope of a vast majority of Americans that we won't have that POS legislation either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Osama didn't knock down the buildings. Other people did that for him.
> 
> He still got the credit. Along with a 2 shots and a splash.
> 
> Much to the disappointment of conservatives. Their hero is dead.
Click to expand...

yes, and those people are dead thanks to George W. Bush's policies.

Policies that Obama continues to practice.  However, Obama did NOT kill Usama, he did NOT even enact the policies that killed Usama.  

I suppose he should blame Bush for Usama's death too!

Nice try.  Utter failure.  Some might say....


Epic failure...


----------



## Listening

LoneLaugher said:


> Ouch! Obama must be shaking in his golf shoes.



Those polls can't uncover the independents and undecided.

Most of which will break for Romney....historically supported and just given that Obama has been steadily pissing off the independent vote for over a year.


----------



## Sallow

Darkwind said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of what you hoped for can be laid at the feet of Obama.
> 
> The economy would have recovered (much faster by many economists) regardless, the stock market is not the economy, Obama did not kill Usama, other people did that for him and we DO NOT Have universal healthcare.
> 
> When Romney gets elected, it is the hope of a vast majority of Americans that we won't have that POS legislation either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osama didn't knock down the buildings. Other people did that for him.
> 
> He still got the credit. Along with a 2 shots and a splash.
> 
> Much to the disappointment of conservatives. Their hero is dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, and those people are dead thanks to George W. Bush's policies.
> 
> Policies that Obama continues to practice.  However, Obama did NOT kill Usama, he did NOT even enact the policies that killed Usama.
> 
> I suppose he should blame Bush for Usama's death too!
> 
> Nice try.  Utter failure.  Some might say....
> 
> 
> Epic failure...
Click to expand...


Oh really? Which policy was that?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PGmnz5Ow-o]Bush: Truly not concerned about bin Laden (short version) - YouTube[/ame]

http://www.nytimes.com/2006/07/04/washington/04intel.html



> WASHINGTON, July 3  The Central Intelligence Agency has closed a unit that for a decade had the mission of hunting Osama bin Laden and his top lieutenants, intelligence officials confirmed Monday.
> 
> The unit, known as Alec Station, was disbanded late last year and its analysts reassigned within the C.I.A. Counterterrorist Center, the officials said



So his policy was to look for him in Iraq? Eh?

Could it be he didn't want to find the brother of a business partner?

Arbusto Energy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Or the agent of his father's and Ronald Reagan's administration against the Soviets in Afghanistan?

Nostalgia sucks..don't it?

Ain't it something though..that most of the hijackers came from Saudi Arabia, as did Bin Laden..and they also had an agent financing the operation..but nothing happened to them?

Saudi Arabia and American Conservatives..two peas in a pod.


----------



## Liability

Has anybody been able to get an Obamaphile to explain why, at this point, the incumbent is not walking away with it?

Why the fuck is this a "close" race EVEN IF the incumbent is, nominally, in the lead just before the opponent's convention?

71 days to go -- and the INCUMBENT President is doing this poorly.

Why?


----------



## swizzlee

> And that gets us back to the media. At what point will they finally start asking if Barack Obama needs a campaign shake up? Because if it was Mitt Romney in the same boat, they sure as hell would. In fact, there have already been two different media cycles about Romney needing a campaign shake up and not one about Barack Obama.
> 
> Why? The simple truth remains the vast majority of the media is more sympathetic to and friendly with Team Obama and would hate to ruffle the feathers of friends. Its one of the greatest thing Mitt Romney has going for him right now.




Is it possible that even the most loyal in the media have admitted to themselves that they've been backing a loser - big time? Isn't that basically what Tapper and others are beginning to say? If so, I suspect they're not so gung-ho on having him be reelected thus no serious calls for a campaign shake-up. Just leave him alone and wait it out. If they say nothing, they can't be accused of anything.


----------



## mamooth

You can't find any liberals who think Obama is in trouble. You can only find some conservatives who say liberals really think Obama is in trouble.

The polls are especially good for Obama if you leave out the historically inaccurate Rasmussen and Gallup polls.

Gallup is biased because they leave out non-telephone households completely, and those households skew overwhelmingly Democratic. That knocks off 3% from the Dems.

Rasmussen is the only pollster to inexplicably show a Republican advantage in party affiliation. That's about a 5% tilt.

All the other pollsters, FOX included, cluster together closely. There aren't any liberal outlier polls similar to Gallup and Rasmussen. Rasmussen usually pulls it together on election eve to get a good poll, but Gallup stinks right up to the end.

The "likely voter" model is always tricky. Since everyone is going to interpret that in a way most favorable to their candidate's prospects, I'll pass on talking about it.


----------



## hortysir

Today's Obama E-Mail:


> [FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]When I'm out there talking  to voters, we talk about what we've done, what we plan to do over the  next four years, and why the other guys have dangerous plans to go back  to the policies that failed America for almost a decade.
> 
> But there is another question that keeps coming up, and you need to know  about it: "Why do I see so many more ads for the other guys?"
> 
> You don't need me to tell you that the Romney campaign is outraising us  -- that billionaire ideologues and corporate interests are piling on  tens of millions more in negative ads trashing us, and that all of it  means that undecided voters in battleground states like Iowa could be  seeing false, misleading, negative attacks at a rate almost twice as  often as they hear from us.
> 
> Last week, when I was in Iowa, voters told me they were feeling it. The  numbers back it up: Our side is getting outspent 2-to-1 on the air  there.
> 
> But the folks asking me about this don't want an explanation -- they want to know what I'm going to do about it.
> 
> And the fact is that solving this problem is up to you.
> [/FONT]





What the FUCK are you planning to do in the next 4 years? You've been about as clear as mud about your "plans".

And ain't it funny to hear you whine about being outspent?





Definitely a desperate candidate.
It's going to be scary ugly in November. Obama's never lost an election before.
Look for him to pull every trick he can think of.


----------



## LilOlLady

You had better pray your ass off that he don't lose, because if he do, you lose.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

mamooth said:


> You can't find any liberals who think Obama is in trouble. You can only find some conservatives who say liberals really think Obama is in trouble.
> 
> The polls are especially good for Obama if you leave out the historically inaccurate Rasmussen and Gallup polls.
> 
> Gallup is biased because they leave out non-telephone households completely, and those households skew overwhelmingly Democratic. That knocks off 3% from the Dems.
> 
> Rasmussen is the only pollster to inexplicably show a Republican advantage in party affiliation. That's about a 5% tilt.
> 
> All the other pollsters, FOX included, cluster together closely. There aren't any liberal outlier polls similar to Gallup and Rasmussen. Rasmussen usually pulls it together on election eve to get a good poll, but Gallup stinks right up to the end.
> 
> The "likely voter" model is always tricky. Since everyone is going to interpret that in a way most favorable to their candidate's prospects, I'll pass on talking about it.



This tell's you the polls are bull shit and even more bull shit is the lie of intentionally limiting crowd size the true polls

PICKET:Obama camp - We are intentionally limiting crowd size at rallies

Read more: PICKET:Obama camp - We are intentionally limiting crowd size at rallies - Washington Times 

PICKET:Obama camp - We are intentionally limiting crowd size at rallies - Washington Times

Team Obama Spin: Lack Of Supporters At Rallies Because They Are 'Intentionally' Limiting Crowds | Opinion - Conservative

Team Obama spent more than it raised in July, falls behind Romney in cash-on-hand &#8211; CNN Political Ticker - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## P@triot

hortysir said:


> Today's Obama E-Mail:
> 
> 
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]When I'm out there talking  to voters, we talk about what we've done, what we plan to do over the  next four years, and why the other guys have dangerous plans to go back  to the policies that failed America for almost a decade.
> 
> But there is another question that keeps coming up, and you need to know  about it: "Why do I see so many more ads for the other guys?"
> 
> You don't need me to tell you that the Romney campaign is outraising us  -- that billionaire ideologues and corporate interests are piling on  tens of millions more in negative ads trashing us, and that all of it  means that undecided voters in battleground states like Iowa could be  seeing false, misleading, negative attacks at a rate almost twice as  often as they hear from us.
> 
> Last week, when I was in Iowa, voters told me they were feeling it. The  numbers back it up: Our side is getting outspent 2-to-1 on the air  there.
> 
> But the folks asking me about this don't want an explanation -- they want to know what I'm going to do about it.
> 
> And the fact is that solving this problem is up to you.
> [/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the FUCK are you planning to do in the next 4 years? You've been about as clear as mud about your "plans".
> 
> And ain't it funny to hear you whine about being outspent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely a desperate candidate.
> It's going to be scary ugly in November. Obama's never lost an election before.
> Look for him to pull every trick he can think of.
Click to expand...


He's been very clear about his plans actually. His plans were accidentally caught on mic when he told former Russian President Demetri Medvedev that he would give current President Vladamir Putin everything he wanted, if Putin would just back off and wait until after his final election (ie the American people are going to be outraged at my plans, and rather than be honest with them and let them decide the course of the nation as the constitution intended, I'm going to lie to them about EVERYTHING and then fuck them in the ass hard when I no longer have to worry about re-election).


----------



## LoneLaugher

Not that I think he'll need it, but Obama could just run loops of Mitt contradicting himself on every major issue.....including health care reform..........to combat Mitt's campaign of lies. 

Would any of you nutters who are pre-accusing Obama of using every trick in the book like to suggest what those tricks are? Then we could know if you are right. How about it?


----------



## LilOlLady

Obama don't have to campaign. Romney's opponents in the primaries expose him as as a *liar, corrupt and stupid*. All Obama has to do is sit back and wait. His record speaks for him. Unemployment at 8.3% instead of 20% in economic recovery since day one instead of a depression and the stimulus created 3 million jobs, affordable healthcare for all, OBl is dead  and not planning any attacks and GM is alive and paying off, troops home alive and not in flag drapped caskets.
*Trying to convience me that Obama has failed is like trying to convience me that there is not GOD*.


----------



## mamooth

bigrebnc1775 said:


> This tell's you the polls are bull shit and even more bull shit is the lie of intentionally limiting crowd size the true polls



Crowd size is the true poll?

Cuckoo, cuckoo, cuckoo ...

Need we remind you of the crowds Palin drew?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

mamooth said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> this tell's you the polls are bull shit and even more bull shit is the lie of intentionally limiting crowd size the true polls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crowd size is the true poll?
> 
> Cuckoo, cuckoo, cuckoo ...
> 
> Need we remind you of the crowds palin drew?
Click to expand...

the fact that obama's idiots are saying they are intentionally restricting the crowds

the fact he's not taking in the money like he once was.
That is the true poll.


----------



## JanPMa

LilOlLady said:


> Obama don't have to campaign. Romney's opponents in the primaries expose him as as a *liar, corrupt and stupid*. All Obama has to do is sit back and wait. His record speaks for him. Unemployment at 8.3% instead of 20% in economic recovery since day one instead of a depression and the stimulus created 3 million jobs, affordable healthcare for all, OBl is dead  and not planning any attacks and GM is alive and paying off, troops home alive and not in flag drapped caskets.
> *Trying to convience me that Obama has failed is like trying to convience me that there is not GOD*.



Obama's record?  Are you serious???? You lefties who claim that Bush destroyed this country maintained a +/- 5% unemployment rate, a booming stock market despite 9/11 and Katrina, now think that an 8/3% unemployment rate is success???  In fact, you need to do your research - the actual unemployment rate which includes people who have given up trying to get a job or people who are underemployed is over 15%.  

As for the 2008 financial crash, you can look into the role that Carter, Clinton, and the Democrats had in bringing down the housing industry by forcing banks to providing mortgages to people who had no way of paying for them all in the name of 'fairness'.  

BTW, GM is on the verge of bankruptcy again despite costing the taxpayers over $35 billion.  

Do you want to look up the casualties that have occurred in Afghanistan since Obama took over and ramped up the war there?  

Do you lefties ever do any research before you spout your garbage?


----------



## Google

LoneLaugher said:


> Not that I think he'll need it, but Obama could just run loops of Mitt contradicting himself on every major issue.....including health care reform..........to combat Mitt's campaign of lies.
> 
> Would any of you nutters who are pre-accusing Obama of using every trick in the book like to suggest what those tricks are? Then we could know if you are right. How about it?



The left is delusional.  Obama's campaign has made accusations of Romney being a felon and a murder and when called out for being disgusting and baseless accusations Obama bold faced lied and says no one in his campaign ever called Romney a felon.  

The fact he hasn't a clue what his own deputy campaign manager is saying on national television is a stunning admission of ignorance or yet another display of dishonesty.


----------



## Liability

LilOlLady said:


> You had better pray your ass off that he don't lose, because if he do, you lose.



America best pray devoutly that Pres. Obama loses, because if he doesn't lose, we all will.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Liability said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> You had better pray your ass off that he don't lose, because if he do, you lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America best pray devoutly that Pres. Obama loses, because if he doesn't lose, we all will.
Click to expand...


You think his first term was over reaching of authority, as a lame duck president watch out.


----------



## Joshuatree

LilOlLady said:


> *Obama don't have to campaign.* Romney's opponents in the primaries expose him as as a liar, corrupt and stupid. All Obama has to do is sit back and wait. His record speaks for him. Unemployment at 8.3% instead of 20% in economic recovery since day one instead of a depression and the stimulus created 3 million jobs, affordable healthcare for all, OBl is dead  and not planning any attacks and GM is alive and paying off, troops home alive and not in flag drapped caskets.
> Trying to convience me that Obama has failed is like trying to convience me that there is not GOD.



English is my second language, but I'll have to correct you here. The correct is "Obama *doesn't* have to campaign."


----------



## Liability

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> You had better pray your ass off that he don't lose, because if he do, you lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America best pray devoutly that Pres. Obama loses, because if he doesn't lose, we all will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think his first term was over reaching of authority, as a lame duck president watch out.
Click to expand...


And, worse yet, until recently, I imagined that the SCOTUS would reign in his lawless behavior.


----------



## rightwinger

Darkwind said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. You gave us *Hope and change*
> 
> Don't you remember?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HOPED the Stock Market would recover........and it DOUBLED
> I HOPED that we would not go into a Depression........and the economy reversed
> I HOPED bin Laden would not celebrate the tenth anniversary of 9-11......Obama killed he SOB
> I HOPED we would finally get universal healthcare.......and we did
> 
> NOW that's a CHANGE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of what you hoped for can be laid at the feet of Obama.
> 
> The economy would have recovered (much faster by many economists) regardless, the stock market is not the economy, Obama did not kill Usama, other people did that for him and we DO NOT Have universal healthcare.
> 
> When Romney gets elected, it is the hope of a vast majority of Americans that we won't have that POS legislation either.
Click to expand...


As much as Republicans try to ignore it......Obama has delivered 

Trying to say nothing that has happened had anything to do with Obama shows blatant partisanship. Obama made definitive calls that prevented a Depression and ended a stock market panic

Obama is the first President in 75 years of trying to pass a universal healthcare plan

And yes....After nine years of trying....He got Bin Laden


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Liability said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> America best pray devoutly that Pres. Obama loses, because if he doesn't lose, we all will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think his first term was over reaching of authority, as a lame duck president watch out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And, worse yet, until recently, I imagined that the SCOTUS would reign in his lawless behavior.
Click to expand...

They fooled us...... Don't expect help from the courts anymore.
I think we should learn a lesson from the battle of Athens 1946


----------



## hortysir

LoneLaugher said:


> Not that I think he'll need it, but Obama could just run loops of Mitt contradicting himself on every major issue.....including health care reform..........to combat Mitt's campaign of lies.
> 
> Would any of you nutters who are pre-accusing Obama of using every trick in the book like to suggest what those tricks are? Then we could know if you are right. How about it?



The same tricks the (R)s are already being accused of, and the election hasn't even happened yet......
Voter fraud/suppression, for starters.
Then, like the last (D) that lost, there will be recounts and law suits


----------



## hortysir

LilOlLady said:


> Obama don't have to campaign. Romney's opponents in the primaries expose him as as a *liar, corrupt and stupid*. All Obama has to do is sit back and wait. His record speaks for him. Unemployment at 8.3% instead of 20% in economic recovery since day one instead of a depression and the stimulus created 3 million jobs, affordable healthcare for all, OBl is dead  and not planning any attacks and GM is alive and paying off, troops home alive and not in flag drapped caskets.
> *Trying to convience me that Obama has failed is like trying to convience me that there is not GOD*.



And if UE was 18% you'd be saying that it's better than 30%


BUDGET

JOBS

DEBT

DEFICIT

AFGHANISTAN

DRONES


----------



## JoeB131

Listening said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch! Obama must be shaking in his golf shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those polls can't uncover the independents and undecided.
> 
> Most of which will break for Romney....historically supported and just given that Obama has been steadily pissing off the independent vote for over a year.
Click to expand...


And Romney hasn't?  

Guy, this song gets sung every year... "Oh, just wait until the independents break for my guy"... and it never happens.  

Usually, the guy who leads through most of the cycle usually wins, and Romney's performance is a lot weaker than McCain's or Kerry's.


----------



## Stephanie

rightwinger said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I HOPED the Stock Market would recover........and it DOUBLED
> I HOPED that we would not go into a Depression........and the economy reversed
> I HOPED bin Laden would not celebrate the tenth anniversary of 9-11......Obama killed he SOB
> I HOPED we would finally get universal healthcare.......and we did
> 
> NOW that's a CHANGE!
> 
> 
> 
> None of what you hoped for can be laid at the feet of Obama.
> 
> The economy would have recovered (much faster by many economists) regardless, the stock market is not the economy, Obama did not kill Usama, other people did that for him and we DO NOT Have universal healthcare.
> 
> When Romney gets elected, it is the hope of a vast majority of Americans that we won't have that POS legislation either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As much as Republicans try to ignore it......Obama has delivered
> 
> Trying to say nothing that has happened had anything to do with Obama shows blatant partisanship. Obama made definitive calls that prevented a Depression and ended a stock market panic
> 
> Obama is the first President in 75 years of trying to pass a universal healthcare plan
> 
> And yes....After nine years of trying....He got Bin Laden
Click to expand...


oh brother, he delivered us a CRAP sandwich which will put our grandchildren into slavery to the Federal government (ObamaCare), give them piss poor health care and has now saddled them unimaginable DEPT..
oh yeah, all HALE Obama...explain to your grandchildren how you brought this down on them

oh but hey don't forget, Obama led the charge in the field with our military to get bin Laden


----------



## Joshuatree

rightwinger said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I HOPED the Stock Market would recover........and it DOUBLED
> I HOPED that we would not go into a Depression........and the economy reversed
> I HOPED bin Laden would not celebrate the tenth anniversary of 9-11......Obama killed he SOB
> I HOPED we would finally get universal healthcare.......and we did
> 
> NOW that's a CHANGE!
> 
> 
> 
> None of what you hoped for can be laid at the feet of Obama.
> 
> The economy would have recovered (much faster by many economists) regardless, the stock market is not the economy, Obama did not kill Usama, other people did that for him and we DO NOT Have universal healthcare.
> 
> When Romney gets elected, it is the hope of a vast majority of Americans that we won't have that POS legislation either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As much as Republicans try to ignore it......Obama has delivered
> 
> Trying to say nothing that has happened had anything to do with Obama shows blatant partisanship. Obama made definitive calls that prevented a Depression and ended a stock market panic
> 
> Obama is the first President in 75 years of trying to pass a universal healthcare plan
> 
> And yes....After nine years of trying....He got Bin Laden
Click to expand...


How do you know he has prevented a depression? Some say the US is headed to a major depression, even worse than the one of 1929. People like Peter Schieff and others. About bin Laden... he was caught, the president deserves some credit for it, but not ALL the credit. If he were smart he would praise everyone who made it possible... instead of just act like a super narcisist.


----------



## niteowl

LilOlLady said:


> Obama don't have to campaign. Romney's opponents in the primaries expose him as as a *liar, corrupt and stupid*. All Obama has to do is sit back and wait. His record speaks for him. Unemployment at 8.3% instead of 20% in economic recovery since day one instead of a depression and the stimulus created 3 million jobs, affordable healthcare for all, OBl is dead  and not planning any attacks and GM is alive and paying off, troops home alive and not in flag drapped caskets.
> *Trying to convience me that Obama has failed is like trying to convience me that there is not GOD*.



I've seen better grammar in a ransom note.


----------



## Sallow

Stephanie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of what you hoped for can be laid at the feet of Obama.
> 
> The economy would have recovered (much faster by many economists) regardless, the stock market is not the economy, Obama did not kill Usama, other people did that for him and we DO NOT Have universal healthcare.
> 
> When Romney gets elected, it is the hope of a vast majority of Americans that we won't have that POS legislation either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as Republicans try to ignore it......Obama has delivered
> 
> Trying to say nothing that has happened had anything to do with Obama shows blatant partisanship. Obama made definitive calls that prevented a Depression and ended a stock market panic
> 
> Obama is the first President in 75 years of trying to pass a universal healthcare plan
> 
> And yes....After nine years of trying....He got Bin Laden
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh brother, he delivered us a CRAP sandwich which will put our grandchildren into slavery to the Federal government (ObamaCare), give them piss poor health care and has now saddled them unimaginable DEPT..
> oh yeah, all HALE Obama...explain to your grandchildren how you brought this down on them
> 
> oh but hey don't forget, Obama led the charge in the field with our military to get bin Laden
Click to expand...


Health care isn't slavery.

It's life saving.


----------



## Stephanie

Sallow said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> As much as Republicans try to ignore it......Obama has delivered
> 
> Trying to say nothing that has happened had anything to do with Obama shows blatant partisanship. Obama made definitive calls that prevented a Depression and ended a stock market panic
> 
> Obama is the first President in 75 years of trying to pass a universal healthcare plan
> 
> And yes....After nine years of trying....He got Bin Laden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh brother, he delivered us a CRAP sandwich which will put our grandchildren into slavery to the Federal government (ObamaCare), give them piss poor health care and has now saddled them unimaginable DEPT..
> oh yeah, all HALE Obama...explain to your grandchildren how you brought this down on them
> 
> oh but hey don't forget, Obama led the charge in the field with our military to get bin Laden
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Health care isn't slavery.
> 
> It's life saving.
Click to expand...


just explain to your grandchildren how you sold them into slavery to the Federal Government


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Sallow said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> As much as Republicans try to ignore it......Obama has delivered
> 
> Trying to say nothing that has happened had anything to do with Obama shows blatant partisanship. Obama made definitive calls that prevented a Depression and ended a stock market panic
> 
> Obama is the first President in 75 years of trying to pass a universal healthcare plan
> 
> And yes....After nine years of trying....He got Bin Laden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh brother, he delivered us a CRAP sandwich which will put our grandchildren into slavery to the Federal government (ObamaCare), give them piss poor health care and has now saddled them unimaginable DEPT..
> oh yeah, all HALE Obama...explain to your grandchildren how you brought this down on them
> 
> oh but hey don't forget, Obama led the charge in the field with our military to get bin Laden
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Health care isn't slavery.
> 
> It's life saving.
Click to expand...

No healthcare is not slavery, but when it's controlled by a single  entity and they can then control every aspect of your life from birth to death that is slavery.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Stephanie said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh brother, he delivered us a CRAP sandwich which will put our grandchildren into slavery to the Federal government (ObamaCare), give them piss poor health care and has now saddled them unimaginable DEPT..
> oh yeah, all HALE Obama...explain to your grandchildren how you brought this down on them
> 
> oh but hey don't forget, Obama led the charge in the field with our military to get bin Laden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Health care isn't slavery.
> 
> It's life saving.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> just explain to your grandchildren how you sold them into slavery to the Federal Government
Click to expand...


Not me, I train them is the use of a firearm.


----------



## Sallow

Stephanie said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh brother, he delivered us a CRAP sandwich which will put our grandchildren into slavery to the Federal government (ObamaCare), give them piss poor health care and has now saddled them unimaginable DEPT..
> oh yeah, all HALE Obama...explain to your grandchildren how you brought this down on them
> 
> oh but hey don't forget, Obama led the charge in the field with our military to get bin Laden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Health care isn't slavery.
> 
> It's life saving.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> just explain to your grandchildren how you sold them into slavery to the Federal Government
Click to expand...


Only a conservative sees how real slavery..really isn't slavery..it's a means to progress a culture..and health care isn't health care but slavery.

We saw a fine example of that in Jan Brewer..when she cut off health care from 2 Americans, killing them..and saving them from what she viewed as "slavery".

My take..is that those people would rather be alive today. As do their families..I bet.


----------



## rightwinger

Stephanie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of what you hoped for can be laid at the feet of Obama.
> 
> The economy would have recovered (much faster by many economists) regardless, the stock market is not the economy, Obama did not kill Usama, other people did that for him and we DO NOT Have universal healthcare.
> 
> When Romney gets elected, it is the hope of a vast majority of Americans that we won't have that POS legislation either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as Republicans try to ignore it......Obama has delivered
> 
> Trying to say nothing that has happened had anything to do with Obama shows blatant partisanship. Obama made definitive calls that prevented a Depression and ended a stock market panic
> 
> Obama is the first President in 75 years of trying to pass a universal healthcare plan
> 
> And yes....After nine years of trying....He got Bin Laden
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh brother, he delivered us a CRAP sandwich which will put our grandchildren into slavery to the Federal government (ObamaCare), give them piss poor health care and has now saddled them unimaginable DEPT..
> oh yeah, all HALE Obama...explain to your grandchildren how you brought this down on them
> 
> oh but hey don't forget, Obama led the charge in the field with our military to get bin Laden
Click to expand...


Zzzzzzzzzzzz...........


----------



## rightwinger

Stephanie said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh brother, he delivered us a CRAP sandwich which will put our grandchildren into slavery to the Federal government (ObamaCare), give them piss poor health care and has now saddled them unimaginable DEPT..
> oh yeah, all HALE Obama...explain to your grandchildren how you brought this down on them
> 
> oh but hey don't forget, Obama led the charge in the field with our military to get bin Laden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Health care isn't slavery.
> 
> It's life saving.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> just explain to your grandchildren how you sold them into slavery to the Federal Government
Click to expand...


Explain to your grandchildren how Republicans want to let them die if they are uninsured


----------



## Liability

rightwinger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Health care isn't slavery.
> 
> It's life saving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just explain to your grandchildren how you sold them into slavery to the Federal Government
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Explain to your grandchildren how Republicans want to let them die if they are uninsured
Click to expand...


Your desperation leads you to advise others to lie to children.

Sick stuff.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,




Grampa Murked U said:


> Obama's campaign is nothing short of a bad joke.





1. Yeah and Biden is the never ending always forgiven by the media, punch line!


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Listening

rightwinger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Health care isn't slavery.
> 
> It's life saving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just explain to your grandchildren how you sold them into slavery to the Federal Government
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Explain to your grandchildren how Republicans want to let them die if they are uninsured
Click to expand...


Kids, here is how it works.  If you rely on government, your going to get government.

If you watch was is needed relative to health care...and are disciplined...you'll be O.K.

I know plenty of people who are uninsured and who do quite well even when they get sick.

So what was your stupid point ?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

rightwinger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Health care isn't slavery.
> 
> It's life saving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just explain to your grandchildren how you sold them into slavery to the Federal Government
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Explain to your grandchildren how Republicans want to let them die if they are uninsured
Click to expand...


People die everyday with healthcare coverage.


----------



## rightwinger

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> just explain to your grandchildren how you sold them into slavery to the Federal Government
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explain to your grandchildren how Republicans want to let them die if they are uninsured
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People die everyday with healthcare coverage.
Click to expand...


Is that the Republican plan now?


----------



## Liability

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explain to your grandchildren how Republicans want to let them die if they are uninsured
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People die everyday with healthcare coverage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that the Republican plan now?
Click to expand...


No.  It's the President's.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explain to your grandchildren how Republicans want to let them die if they are uninsured
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People die everyday with healthcare coverage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that the Republican plan now?
Click to expand...


No it's called life's plan, you stupid jack ass. Healthcare coverage doesn't make you live any longer.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Liability said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People die everyday with healthcare coverage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the Republican plan now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  It's the President's.
Click to expand...


Well I wasn't going to say that BUT......


----------



## Ernie S.

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explain to your grandchildren how Republicans want to let them die if they are uninsured
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People die everyday with healthcare coverage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that the Republican plan now?
Click to expand...


It's God's plan, idiot. People die, even with the best insurance obama can provide.


----------



## Maple

If you are old enough to remember, I am, I remember the Jimmy Carter/ Ronald Reagan race, when the media was claiming it was a toss up right up until election day. On election day I was planning for a very long night. I got off work at 5pm and before I could get home to watch the returns they called it for Reagan, it was a massive landslide election. It was called before they could close the polls in California. I was and am in Colorado.

Also remember, we had an economy that was in the tank, I think it's worse now. Jobs, the debt and the economy are what's on the average person's mind, to hell with the social issues, social issues mean nothing when you can't keep a roof over your family's head and food on the table and that's where we are at right now.

The media hypes this because they are in the tank for Obama but too, they have to keep their ratings up and if they were to tell us the truth we would turn them off.


----------



## Maple

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explain to your grandchildren how Republicans want to let them die if they are uninsured
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People die everyday with healthcare coverage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that the Republican plan now?
Click to expand...


Rich people die too, remember Steve Jobs, no one, no one, is denied health care, cancer treatment, etc. There is no hospital, no doctor or no nurse that would turn away a person because they can't pay or don't have insurance. Medicaid picks up the bill. Your argument is an uniformed one.


----------



## Rinata

That's so sad. The poor bat crap crazy right is just delusional.


----------



## rightwinger

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People die everyday with healthcare coverage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the Republican plan now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's called life's plan, you stupid jack ass. *Healthcare coverage doesn't make you live any longer*.
Click to expand...


Your dumbest post yet..........but the year isn't over yet


----------



## Listening

Rinata said:


> That's so sad. The poor bat crap crazy right is just delusional.



And Spinata, once again, has nothing of value to say.

At least she's consistent.


----------



## Listening

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the Republican plan now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it's called life's plan, you stupid jack ass. *Healthcare coverage doesn't make you live any longer*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your dumbest post yet..........but the year isn't over yet
Click to expand...


And you have no comeback.

What does that make you ?

Dumbass.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> is that the republican plan now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no it's called life's plan, you stupid jack ass. *healthcare coverage doesn't make you live any longer*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your dumbest post yet..........but the year isn't over yet
Click to expand...


How in the fuck does a piece of paper that says you have healthcare coverage keep you alive? Dumb ass


----------



## Listening

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no it's called life's plan, you stupid jack ass. *healthcare coverage doesn't make you live any longer*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your dumbest post yet..........but the year isn't over yet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How in the fuck does a piece of paper that says you have healthcare coverage keep you alive? Dumb ass
Click to expand...


In his case he uses it to wrap cuts to keep from bleeding to death.


----------



## rightwinger

Listening said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it's called life's plan, you stupid jack ass. *Healthcare coverage doesn't make you live any longer*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your dumbest post yet..........but the year isn't over yet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you have no comeback.
> 
> What does that make you ?
> 
> Dumbass.
Click to expand...


Ask someone getting a heart transplant if they will live longer


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Listening said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> your dumbest post yet..........but the year isn't over yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How in the fuck does a piece of paper that says you have healthcare coverage keep you alive? Dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In his case he uses it to wrap cuts to keep from bleeding to death.
Click to expand...


Damn he's stupid to night a little more than normal. Must be concerned about obama loosing.


----------



## rightwinger

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no it's called life's plan, you stupid jack ass. *healthcare coverage doesn't make you live any longer*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your dumbest post yet..........but the year isn't over yet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How in the fuck does a piece of paper that says you have healthcare coverage keep you alive? Dumb ass
Click to expand...


I stand corrected..

You now have a NEW dumbest post


----------



## bigrebnc1775

rightwinger said:


> Listening said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your dumbest post yet..........but the year isn't over yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you have no comeback.
> 
> What does that make you ?
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask someone getting a heart transplant if they will live longer
Click to expand...


OMG  a piece of paper that says you have health care coverage is not going to make you live one day longer than if you did not have that piece of paper.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> your dumbest post yet..........but the year isn't over yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How in the fuck does a piece of paper that says you have healthcare coverage keep you alive? Dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stand corrected..
> 
> You now have a NEW dumbest post
Click to expand...




Is their a tree of life that this paper is made from,? No piece of paper is going to keep you alive. You have mental issues if you think a piece of paper will keep you from dying.


----------



## Listening

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listening said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you have no comeback.
> 
> What does that make you ?
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask someone getting a heart transplant if they will live longer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG  a piece of paper that says you have health care coverage is not going to make you live one day longer than if you did not have that piece of paper.
Click to expand...


Somehow, if you don't have that paper, you CAN'T get a new heart !

Bummer.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

rightwinger said:


> Listening said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your dumbest post yet..........but the year isn't over yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you have no comeback.
> 
> What does that make you ?
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask someone getting a heart transplant if they will live longer
Click to expand...

He had had healthcare coverage had the operation and still died

Forty-four-year-old Billy Via was a qualified participant under a group health plan provided by defendant Humana Insurance Company. On July 9, 1988, Mr. Via experienced chest pains and was admitted to Holy Family Hospital, where he was diagnosed with acute anterior wall myocardial infarction. On July 29, 1988, Mr. Via was transferred, with an intra-aortic balloon in place, to Loyola University Medical Center for coronary artery bypass surgery. Before undergoing the surgery, Mr. Via assigned his benefits under the health plan to Loyola. On August 2, after finding medical necessity, Humana authorized Mr. Via's admission to Loyola and 7 days of care.

6
Mr. Via underwent the surgery on August 3, but could not be weaned from the cardiac bypass machine. The surgeon, Dr. Henry Sullivan, had two choices: let Mr. Via die on the operating table or insert a Jarvik-7 total artificial heart to prolong his life until a heart donor could be located. The surgeon, of course, implanted the Jarvik-7. On September 5, when a compatible human heart became available, Mr. Via was given a heart transplant. He survived only 2 weeks with the replacement human heart, however, and died on September 19, 1988.

996 F.2d 895


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Rs have enough money to buy this election and, of course, that's what they'll do ... IF they can. 

But, saying it does not make it so. 

What IS true is that there are a lot of real fools out there who will happily sign away their future and the future of their kids and g'kids with their vote for RobMe and Robin. 

Never never underestimate the power of people's need and willingness to follow the other sheep. Add to that their blatant voter suppression and buying votes. 

So, yes, its possible that mitt could win but don't think for a moment that it would be a win for the rest of us. Just like W's first admin, it would be such a terrible disaster for the country.

BTW, you all DO know don't you that this particular crock of shit came from one of the minor producers of shit on line? THAT is what it is worth - shit. Meaning, the rw's will eat it like they will eat chic filet or Paula Dean shit. - cus, they DO love their shit.


----------



## Conservadude

naturegirl said:


> Red is for Romney-Ryan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A presidential election prediction model developed by two University of Colorado professors points to a big win for GOP presidential contender Mitt Romney in November.
> 
> The model, the only of its kind to use more than one state-level economic indicator, has correctly predicted the winner of every presidential election since 1980.
> 
> It predicts *Romney winning the electoral college by a 320-218* margin and winning 52.9 percent of the popular vote when only the two major parties candidates are considered, the Associated Press reported Thursday.
> 
> *Romney, it concluded, will win every state currently considered by pollsters to be a swing state, including Ohio, Pennsylvania, Wisconsin, Florida, Virginia, Colorado, New Hampshire and North Carolina.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> University of Colorado model points to big Romney win | The Daily Caller
> 
> Analysis of election factors points to Romney win, University of Colorado study says | University of Colorado Boulder
Click to expand...


Just bumping this post.


----------



## candycorn

mudwhistle said:


> Story the Media Won't Tell: Obama Is Losing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The signs are out there. The Obama campaign knows they're losing and they're getting more and more desperate to turn the tide that's moving against them.
> 
> They can't ignore the polls, they can't ignore the massive crowds that are showing up for every Romney/Ryan speech.
> 
> The media puts a positive spin on bad news and every day a new more ridiculous issue pops up. The latest "The Republican War On Cities".
> 
> The rats are just about ready to start jumping ship. By September they'll be in full panic mode.
> 
> 2012's Great Untold Media Story: Obama Is Losing



Care to take me up on my bet on sig lines then or will you pussy out like you always do?


----------



## candycorn

Mac1958 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.  Well it's a little tough to take an "article" that uses the phrase "President FailureTeleprompter" very seriously.
> 
> Might as well read an "article" by Ed Schultz, same level of credibility.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the impression that you were a bit more elevated than the whining pussies like LonelyLaughable.
> 
> Waaah.  He used "FailureTeleprompter" and therefore, EVERY THING he posted is erroneous.
> 
> I withdraw my respect for your ability to think on your own.   Musta been a mirage.
> 
> ,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, referring to me as "smart" comes with inherent risks.  You should talk to my mother in law.
> 
> Probably safe to say, however, that opinion pieces by partisan ideologues have roughly zero value.
> 
> But run with it, by all means.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


You'll have to live with Liability's disrespect.  Good luck with that.


----------



## rightwinger

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listening said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you have no comeback.
> 
> What does that make you ?
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask someone getting a heart transplant if they will live longer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG  a piece of paper that says you have health care coverage is not going to make you live one day longer than if you did not have that piece of paper.
Click to expand...


Who pays?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask someone getting a heart transplant if they will live longer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG  a piece of paper that says you have health care coverage is not going to make you live one day longer than if you did not have that piece of paper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who pays?
Click to expand...


I guess you never got to read this 

He had had healthcare coverage had the operation and still died

Forty-four-year-old Billy Via was a qualified participant under a group health plan provided by defendant Humana Insurance Company. On July 9, 1988, Mr. Via experienced chest pains and was admitted to Holy Family Hospital, where he was diagnosed with acute anterior wall myocardial infarction. On July 29, 1988, Mr. Via was transferred, with an intra-aortic balloon in place, to Loyola University Medical Center for coronary artery bypass surgery. Before undergoing the surgery, Mr. Via assigned his benefits under the health plan to Loyola. On August 2, after finding medical necessity, Humana authorized Mr. Via's admission to Loyola and 7 days of care.

6
Mr. Via underwent the surgery on August 3, but could not be weaned from the cardiac bypass machine. The surgeon, Dr. Henry Sullivan, had two choices: let Mr. Via die on the operating table or insert a Jarvik-7 total artificial heart to prolong his life until a heart donor could be located. The surgeon, of course, implanted the Jarvik-7. On September 5, when a compatible human heart became available, Mr. Via was given a heart transplant. He survived only 2 weeks with the replacement human heart, however, and died on September 19, 1988.

996 F.2d 895


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

candycorn said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Story the Media Won't Tell: Obama Is Losing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The signs are out there. The Obama campaign knows they're losing and they're getting more and more desperate to turn the tide that's moving against them.
> 
> They can't ignore the polls, they can't ignore the massive crowds that are showing up for every Romney/Ryan speech.
> 
> The media puts a positive spin on bad news and every day a new more ridiculous issue pops up. The latest "The Republican War On Cities".
> 
> The rats are just about ready to start jumping ship. By September they'll be in full panic mode.
> 
> 2012's Great Untold Media Story: Obama Is Losing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care to take me up on my bet on sig lines then or will you pussy out like you always do?
Click to expand...


Like anyone believes you'd live up to your word. You'd just start another account to troll with. I posted your bet for others and if nobody has taken it then that's on you. B/C there's plenty of conservatives who think Romney will win.


----------



## rightwinger

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listening said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you have no comeback.
> 
> What does that make you ?
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask someone getting a heart transplant if they will live longer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had had healthcare coverage had the operation and still died
> 
> Forty-four-year-old Billy Via was a qualified participant under a group health plan provided by defendant Humana Insurance Company. On July 9, 1988, Mr. Via experienced chest pains and was admitted to Holy Family Hospital, where he was diagnosed with acute anterior wall myocardial infarction. On July 29, 1988, Mr. Via was transferred, with an intra-aortic balloon in place, to Loyola University Medical Center for coronary artery bypass surgery. Before undergoing the surgery, Mr. Via assigned his benefits under the health plan to Loyola. On August 2, after finding medical necessity, Humana authorized Mr. Via's admission to Loyola and 7 days of care.
> 
> 6
> Mr. Via underwent the surgery on August 3, but could not be weaned from the cardiac bypass machine. The surgeon, Dr. Henry Sullivan, had two choices: let Mr. Via die on the operating table or insert a Jarvik-7 total artificial heart to prolong his life until a heart donor could be located. The surgeon, of course, implanted the Jarvik-7. On September 5, when a compatible human heart became available, Mr. Via was given a heart transplant. He survived only 2 weeks with the replacement human heart, however, and died on September 19, 1988.
> 
> 996 F.2d 895
Click to expand...


So, some people with critical cardiac conditions still die.......I guess that proves everyone dies

How astute


----------



## bigrebnc1775

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask someone getting a heart transplant if they will live longer
> 
> 
> 
> He had had healthcare coverage had the operation and still died
> 
> Forty-four-year-old Billy Via was a qualified participant under a group health plan provided by defendant Humana Insurance Company. On July 9, 1988, Mr. Via experienced chest pains and was admitted to Holy Family Hospital, where he was diagnosed with acute anterior wall myocardial infarction. On July 29, 1988, Mr. Via was transferred, with an intra-aortic balloon in place, to Loyola University Medical Center for coronary artery bypass surgery. Before undergoing the surgery, Mr. Via assigned his benefits under the health plan to Loyola. On August 2, after finding medical necessity, Humana authorized Mr. Via's admission to Loyola and 7 days of care.
> 
> 6
> Mr. Via underwent the surgery on August 3, but could not be weaned from the cardiac bypass machine. The surgeon, Dr. Henry Sullivan, had two choices: let Mr. Via die on the operating table or insert a Jarvik-7 total artificial heart to prolong his life until a heart donor could be located. The surgeon, of course, implanted the Jarvik-7. On September 5, when a compatible human heart became available, Mr. Via was given a heart transplant. He survived only 2 weeks with the replacement human heart, however, and died on September 19, 1988.
> 
> 996 F.2d 895
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, some people with critical cardiac conditions still die.......I guess that proves everyone dies
> 
> How astute
Click to expand...


OH so now you're back peddling from other reply's that claim people with healthcare  coverage will not die.
And yes you insinuated such



rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> your dumbest post yet..........but the year isn't over yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How in the fuck does a piece of paper that says you have healthcare coverage keep you alive? Dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stand corrected..
> 
> You now have a NEW dumbest post
Click to expand...


----------



## emptystep

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Story the Media Won't Tell: Obama Is Losing
> 
> 
> The signs are out there. The Obama campaign knows they're losing and they're getting more and more desperate to turn the tide that's moving against them.
> 
> They can't ignore the polls, they can't ignore the massive crowds that are showing up for every Romney/Ryan speech.
> 
> The media puts a positive spin on bad news and every day a new more ridiculous issue pops up. The latest "The Republican War On Cities".
> 
> The rats are just about ready to start jumping ship. By September they'll be in full panic mode.
> 
> 2012's Great Untold Media Story: Obama Is Losing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did I know when I clicked on the link, there would be some bullshit on the other end.
> 
> And there was.
> 
> For the record.  There are two points where a challenger has to be at his high points.
> 
> 1) When he clinches his party's nomination.
> 
> 2) When he has his convention.
> 
> McCain pulled ahead of Obama at both these points, and so did Kerry.
> 
> So far, Mittens hasn't.  He has run consistantly behind the President nearly the entire run of this campaign.
Click to expand...


Mitt is getting a running start for the brick wall which is just ahead.


----------



## Clementine

bigrebnc1775 said:


> What you will see in the last few days before the election will be the acts of a desperate and angry administration. Let no stone go uncovered and watch out for this one and a OCT. surprise.



I am betting you are right about this.   I do wonder how successful more desperate attempts will be considering nothing has worked for them so far.   

The worst thing for Obama and the Dems is an enlightened public that has become savvy to their old political tactics.

Obama, and any other elected official, should be able to run on their own record.   When we see nothing but mud slinging, we know that record is being kept out of the spotlight for a reason.   I think Romney is running on Obama's record and that is a smart move.   Of course the Obama campaign has to counteract that with the most sensational and vicious attacks possible so they can divert peoples' attention from the facts.


----------



## Conservadude




----------



## naturegirl

Mac1958 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.  Well it's a little tough to take an "article" that uses the phrase "President FailureTeleprompter" very seriously.
> 
> Might as well read an "article" by Ed Schultz, same level of credibility.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the impression that you were a bit more elevated than the whining pussies like LonelyLaughable.
> 
> Waaah.  He used "FailureTeleprompter" and therefore, EVERY THING he posted is erroneous.
> 
> I withdraw my respect for your ability to think on your own.   Musta been a mirage.
> 
> ,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, referring to me as "smart" comes with inherent risks.  You should talk to my mother in law.
> 
> Probably safe to say, however, that opinion pieces by partisan ideologues have roughly zero value.
> 
> But run with it, by all means.
> 
> .
Click to expand...




Conservadude said:


> naturegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Red is for Romney-Ryan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A presidential election prediction model developed by two University of Colorado professors points to a big win for GOP presidential contender Mitt Romney in November.
> 
> The model, the only of its kind to use more than one state-level economic indicator, has correctly predicted the winner of every presidential election since 1980.
> 
> It predicts *Romney winning the electoral college by a 320-218* margin and winning 52.9 percent of the popular vote when only the two major parties candidates are considered, the Associated Press reported Thursday.
> 
> *Romney, it concluded, will win every state currently considered by pollsters to be a swing state, including Ohio, Pennsylvania, Wisconsin, Florida, Virginia, Colorado, New Hampshire and North Carolina.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> University of Colorado model points to big Romney win | The Daily Caller
> 
> Analysis of election factors points to Romney win, University of Colorado study says | University of Colorado Boulder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just bumping this post.
Click to expand...


It's very hard to see the forest for the trees.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

naturegirl said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had the impression that you were a bit more elevated than the whining pussies like LonelyLaughable.
> 
> Waaah.  He used "FailureTeleprompter" and therefore, EVERY THING he posted is erroneous.
> 
> I withdraw my respect for your ability to think on your own.   Musta been a mirage.
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, referring to me as "smart" comes with inherent risks.  You should talk to my mother in law.
> 
> Probably safe to say, however, that opinion pieces by partisan ideologues have roughly zero value.
> 
> But run with it, by all means.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservadude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naturegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Red is for Romney-Ryan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> University of Colorado model points to big Romney win | The Daily Caller
> 
> Analysis of election factors points to Romney win, University of Colorado study says | University of Colorado Boulder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just bumping this post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's very hard to see the forest for the trees.
Click to expand...


Aye__ I had such hopes for New Jersey, Massachussetts and New Mexico too 

I think Nevada is for Romney; or did that model account for the SEIU fixing the vote like they did for Harry Reid?


----------



## emptystep

Listening said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch! Obama must be shaking in his golf shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those polls can't uncover the independents and undecided.
> 
> Most of which will break for Romney....historically supported and just given that Obama has been steadily pissing off the independent vote for over a year.
Click to expand...


From what I have observed of the board the short time I have been here there are Mitt supporters and Obama supporters. Then there are some who don't like either side but are brutally attacked by the Mitt supporters when they speak, Dissent would be a good example of this. Looks likes Mitt's circled wagons are get tighter and tighter.


----------



## emptystep

LilOlLady said:


> *Trying to convience me that Obama has failed is like trying to convience me that there is not GOD*.



Do you realize you used a double negative in a sentence with Obama and GOD in it. Are you feeling OK?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

emptystep said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Trying to convience me that Obama has failed is like trying to convience me that there is not GOD*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize you used a double negative in a sentence with Obama and GOD in it. Are you feeling OK?
Click to expand...


You clearly don't understand the aspects of sentence composition. That is not a double negative. IDIOT


----------



## emptystep

JanPMa said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama don't have to campaign. Romney's opponents in the primaries expose him as as a *liar, corrupt and stupid*. All Obama has to do is sit back and wait. His record speaks for him. Unemployment at 8.3% instead of 20% in economic recovery since day one instead of a depression and the stimulus created 3 million jobs, affordable healthcare for all, OBl is dead  and not planning any attacks and GM is alive and paying off, troops home alive and not in flag drapped caskets.
> *Trying to convience me that Obama has failed is like trying to convience me that there is not GOD*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's record?  Are you serious???? You lefties who claim that Bush destroyed this country maintained a +/- 5% unemployment rate, a booming stock market despite 9/11 and Katrina, now think that an 8/3% unemployment rate is success???  In fact, you need to do your research - the actual unemployment rate which includes people who have given up trying to get a job or people who are underemployed is over 15%.
> 
> As for the 2008 financial crash, you can look into the role that Carter, Clinton, and the Democrats had in bringing down the housing industry by forcing banks to providing mortgages to people who had no way of paying for them all in the name of 'fairness'.
> 
> *BTW, GM is on the verge of bankruptcy again despite costing the taxpayers over $35 billion.  *
> 
> Do you want to look up the casualties that have occurred in Afghanistan since Obama took over and ramped up the war there?
> 
> Do you lefties ever do any research before you spout your garbage?
Click to expand...


What was that? GM is on verge of bankruptcy you say?

The team is assessing the government and looking for ways to make it more efficient and streamlined, Ashley Parker reports, and many of the members have private sector experience. Chris Liddell, the former chief financial officer of General Motors, is one."
Mitt Romney&#8217;s &#8216;Readiness Project&#8217; | Election 2012


----------



## emptystep

TheGreatGatsby said:


> emptystep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Trying to convience me that Obama has failed is like trying to convience me that there is not GOD*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize you used a double negative in a sentence with Obama and GOD in it. Are you feeling OK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You clearly don't understand the aspects of sentence composition. That is not a double negative. IDIOT
Click to expand...


What is not a double negative?


----------



## emptystep

Liability said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People die everyday with healthcare coverage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the Republican plan now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  It's the President's.
Click to expand...


?


----------



## emptystep

Maple said:


> If you are old enough to remember, I am, I remember the Jimmy Carter/ Ronald Reagan race, when the media was claiming it was a toss up right up until election day. On election day I was planning for a very long night. I got off work at 5pm and before I could get home to watch the returns they called it for Reagan, it was a massive landslide election. It was called before they could close the polls in California. I was and am in Colorado.
> 
> Also remember, we had an economy that was in the tank, I think it's worse now. Jobs, the debt and the economy are what's on the average person's mind, to hell with the social issues, social issues mean nothing when you can't keep a roof over your family's head and food on the table and that's where we are at right now.
> 
> The media hypes this because they are in the tank for Obama but too, they have to keep their ratings up and *if they were to tell us the truth we would turn them off*.



I am assuming by the 'us' you mean right-wingers, and truer words were never spoken.


----------



## emptystep

emptystep said:


> Listening said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch! Obama must be shaking in his golf shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those polls can't uncover the independents and undecided.
> 
> Most of which will break for Romney....historically supported and just given that Obama has been steadily pissing off the independent vote for over a year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From what I have observed of the board the short time I have been here there are Mitt supporters and Obama supporters. Then there are some who don't like either side but are brutally attacked by the Mitt supporters when they speak, Dissent would be a good example of this. Looks likes Mitt's circled wagons are get tighter and tighter.
Click to expand...


I would thank you for the thank you naturegirl but attacking people simply for disagreeing with you is not a good thing and when you have fewer wagons your circle gets smaller and smaller, also not a good thing.


----------



## candycorn

TheGreatGatsby said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Story the Media Won't Tell: Obama Is Losing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The signs are out there. The Obama campaign knows they're losing and they're getting more and more desperate to turn the tide that's moving against them.
> 
> They can't ignore the polls, they can't ignore the massive crowds that are showing up for every Romney/Ryan speech.
> 
> The media puts a positive spin on bad news and every day a new more ridiculous issue pops up. The latest "The Republican War On Cities".
> 
> The rats are just about ready to start jumping ship. By September they'll be in full panic mode.
> 
> 2012's Great Untold Media Story: Obama Is Losing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care to take me up on my bet on sig lines then or will you pussy out like you always do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like anyone believes you'd live up to your word. You'd just start another account to troll with. I posted your bet for others and if nobody has taken it then that's on you. B/C there's plenty of conservatives who think Romney will win.
Click to expand...


It's because you're all pussies who talk a big game but run and hide when asked to back it up.  Right Klanny?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

^^^

I don't speak troll. Clearly they know a lying piece of shit when they see one. No self respecting conservative would "hail Obama" yet you're more than willing to "hail Romney." That tells us all we need to know about your lack of f'ing conviction. Isn't that right psychopath?


----------



## California Girl

naturegirl said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had the impression that you were a bit more elevated than the whining pussies like LonelyLaughable.
> 
> Waaah.  He used "FailureTeleprompter" and therefore, EVERY THING he posted is erroneous.
> 
> I withdraw my respect for your ability to think on your own.   Musta been a mirage.
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, referring to me as "smart" comes with inherent risks.  You should talk to my mother in law.
> 
> Probably safe to say, however, that opinion pieces by partisan ideologues have roughly zero value.
> 
> But run with it, by all means.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservadude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naturegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Red is for Romney-Ryan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> University of Colorado model points to big Romney win | The Daily Caller
> 
> Analysis of election factors points to Romney win, University of Colorado study says | University of Colorado Boulder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just bumping this post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's very hard to see the forest for the trees.
Click to expand...


I've linked to the same research several times, usually in response to the left wing claiming that 'all the research' points to an Obama win. Interestingly, they keep ignoring it. 

Bump.


----------



## JoeB131

Ernie S. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People die everyday with healthcare coverage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the Republican plan now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's God's plan, idiot. People die, even with the best insurance obama can provide.
Click to expand...


Yes, they do. 

But they die a lot faster if they don't get regular checkups and routine treatment and easy access to medication. 

Which is why America has the lowest life expectency in the Industrialized world and an infant mortality rate higher than some third world countries. 

All of which you seem to be fine with, as long as the wealthy make a profit, I guess.


----------



## JoeB131

California Girl said:


> I've linked to the same research several times, usually in response to the left wing claiming that 'all the research' points to an Obama win. Interestingly, they keep ignoring it.
> 
> Bump.



We ignore it because it's stupid. 

Romney hasn't passed up Obama in the RCP Average ONCE this year. Not when he clinched the nomination, not when he had his convention. (McCain and Kerry did both, and they still both lost.)  

The states that the Democrats have won the last five elections make up 242 Electoral votes.  

The states they've won 4 out of 5 times are an additional 15 votes. 

All Obama needs is 13 more.   Any one of four states gets him there.  

Romney, on the other hand, has to win every state McCain won, and then win every state Bush won both times. And frankly, with 10% of Republicans refusing to vote for him because he's a Mormon, that ain't gonna happen.


----------



## California Girl

JoeB131 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've linked to the same research several times, usually in response to the left wing claiming that 'all the research' points to an Obama win. Interestingly, they keep ignoring it.
> 
> Bump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We ignore it because it's stupid.
> 
> Romney hasn't passed up Obama in the RCP Average ONCE this year. Not when he clinched the nomination, not when he had his convention. (McCain and Kerry did both, and they still both lost.)
> 
> The states that the Democrats have won the last five elections make up 242 Electoral votes.
> 
> The states they've won 4 out of 5 times are an additional 15 votes.
> 
> All Obama needs is 13 more.   Any one of four states gets him there.
> 
> Romney, on the other hand, has to win every state McCain won, and then win every state Bush won both times. And frankly, with 10% of Republicans refusing to vote for him because he's a Mormon, that ain't gonna happen.
Click to expand...


It's actually perfectly valid, academic, peer reviewed, research that has accurately predicted the outcome of every election since 1980. That's not 'stupid', but you clearly are. 

Were you not a rabid Gingrich supporter? And you now expect everyone to take you seriously? I find that hysterically funny.


----------



## JoeB131

California Girl said:


> Were you not a rabid Gingrich supporter? And you now expect everyone to take you seriously? I find that hysterically funny.



Again, I consider stopping the Mormon Cult's lust for power more important than any faker than wrestling idealogical considerations... that you are too stupid to understand that is kind of your problem.  

I vote for people, not idealogies.  I still don't know if we are getting Teabagger Mitt or Gayer-than-Ted Mitt from 1994.   They guy is more flexible than Barbie.  

Come to think of it, he kind of looks like a Ken Doll.  do they make magic underwear for ken and Barbie?


----------



## Stephanie

JoeB131 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were you not a rabid Gingrich supporter? And you now expect everyone to take you seriously? I find that hysterically funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I consider stopping the Mormon Cult's lust for power more important than any faker than wrestling idealogical considerations... that you are too stupid to understand that is kind of your problem.
> 
> I vote for people, not idealogies.  I still don't know if we are getting Teabagger Mitt or Gayer-than-Ted Mitt from 1994.   They guy is more flexible than Barbie.
> 
> Come to think of it, he kind of looks like a Ken Doll.  do they make magic underwear for ken and Barbie?
Click to expand...


good grief, Ken dolls, teabagger and Palin is a MLIF
you are heading into the gutter with the rest of your buddies


----------



## JoeB131

Stephanie said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were you not a rabid Gingrich supporter? And you now expect everyone to take you seriously? I find that hysterically funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I consider stopping the Mormon Cult's lust for power more important than any faker than wrestling idealogical considerations... that you are too stupid to understand that is kind of your problem.
> 
> I vote for people, not idealogies.  I still don't know if we are getting Teabagger Mitt or Gayer-than-Ted Mitt from 1994.   They guy is more flexible than Barbie.
> 
> Come to think of it, he kind of looks like a Ken Doll.  do they make magic underwear for ken and Barbie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> good grief, Ken dolls, teabagger and Palin is a MLIF
> you are heading into the gutter with the rest of your buddies
Click to expand...


Actually, Palin is more of a GILF, but she so stupid, who'd want to spend time with her?


----------



## Mac1958

candycorn said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had the impression that you were a bit more elevated than the whining pussies like LonelyLaughable.
> 
> Waaah.  He used "FailureTeleprompter" and therefore, EVERY THING he posted is erroneous.
> 
> I withdraw my respect for your ability to think on your own.   Musta been a mirage.
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, referring to me as "smart" comes with inherent risks.  You should talk to my mother in law.
> 
> Probably safe to say, however, that opinion pieces by partisan ideologues have roughly zero value.
> 
> But run with it, by all means.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'll have to live with Liability's disrespect.  Good luck with that.
Click to expand...




Yes, it's a burden I will have to bear.  I'll find a way, I swear, I will find a way!

This mental masturbation seems so silly to me.  Both parties are convinced their guy will win and are quick to provide "evidence".  Is all this just to demoralize the other side into not voting, or are we just bored?

.


----------



## Mac1958

.

Come to think of it, when it comes to all this prediction silliness, the only people I'd like to hear from are those who think their guy is gonna *lose*, and why.

.


----------



## JoeB131

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> Come to think of it, when it comes to all this prediction silliness, the only people I'd like to hear from are those who think their guy is gonna *lose*, and why.
> 
> .



Good luck with that.


----------



## Mac1958

JoeB131 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Come to think of it, when it comes to all this prediction silliness, the only people I'd like to hear from are those who think their guy is gonna *lose*, and why.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with that.
Click to expand...





Yeah, I know.  I don't put out a lot of calls for intellectual honesty like that.

.


----------



## candycorn

Mac1958 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, referring to me as "smart" comes with inherent risks.  You should talk to my mother in law.
> 
> Probably safe to say, however, that opinion pieces by partisan ideologues have roughly zero value.
> 
> But run with it, by all means.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to live with Liability's disrespect.  Good luck with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's a burden I will have to bear.  I'll find a way, I swear, I will find a way!
> 
> This mental masturbation seems so silly to me.  Both parties are convinced their guy will win and are quick to provide "evidence".
Click to expand...

I will disagree about that.  The only scoreboard that matters is the Electoral Vote tally.  Obama has never been behind in electoral votes in any reputable poll in this election season--from June 1 forward lets say.  If he has been shown to be behind; it is news to me; let me put it that way.  

I have yet to see the "evidence"--borrowing your quote--from the right showing an Obama loss using the only barometer that matters.



Mac1958 said:


> Is all this just to demoralize the other side into not voting, or are we just bored?



Boredom pretty much in my case.  I do not seek to demoralize the other side; they've done that to themselves really.


----------



## Mac1958

candycorn said:


> I have yet to see the "evidence"--borrowing your quote--from the right showing an Obama loss using the only barometer that matters.




No, I agree with that.  That's what I've been asking those who are convinced that Romney is going to win - based on what?  It can't be the current polling/electoral college stats.

So I asked one of them how they came to their conclusion, and I was pointed to an opinion piece written by a hardcore right-winger.  Ok, fine, but less than satisfying or credible. 

I have no freakin' clue who's going to win, but I'd sure like to know how folks can be so sure, especially when there's virtually no empirical evidence.

.


----------



## The Rabbi

It's in the air.  There is a sense of inevitability of a Romney win and Obama loss.  The candidates know it.  Obama is spending $1.20 for every dollar he takes in.  Romney is spending 80 cents.  Obama has been relentlessly negative on Romney since Day 1. You dont go negative unless you are 5 points down in the polls.  Romney is talking about expanding his campaign into previously safe Obama states.  Obama is talking about giving up FL.  All of this is before the conventions and before the debates, with an economy going back into recession and Taxmaggedon looming.
I have never seen people so fired up about getting rid of an incumbent.  Even the 1980 election was not this passionate.


----------



## Mac1958

The Rabbi said:


> It's in the air.  There is a sense of inevitability of a Romney win and Obama loss.  The candidates know it.  Obama is spending $1.20 for every dollar he takes in.  Romney is spending 80 cents.  Obama has been relentlessly negative on Romney since Day 1. You dont go negative unless you are 5 points down in the polls.  Romney is talking about expanding his campaign into previously safe Obama states.  Obama is talking about giving up FL.  All of this is before the conventions and before the debates, with an economy going back into recession and Taxmaggedon looming.
> I have never seen people so fired up about getting rid of an incumbent.  Even the 1980 election was not this passionate.





I'm looking for clues, and yes - two I see are the desperate emails for money the Obama campaign are sending out, and the negativity of Mr. Hopenchange.  I can understand that, but that's circumstantial evidence.  The closest thing we have to real data is polling.

I dunno.

.


----------



## candycorn

Mac1958 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to see the "evidence"--borrowing your quote--from the right showing an Obama loss using the only barometer that matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I agree with that.  That's what I've been asking those who are convinced that Romney is going to win - based on what?  It can't be the current polling/electoral college stats.
> 
> So I asked one of them how they came to their conclusion, and I was pointed to an opinion piece written by a hardcore right-winger.  Ok, fine, but less than satisfying or credible.
> 
> I have no freakin' clue who's going to win, but I'd sure like to know how folks can be so sure, especially when there's virtually no empirical evidence.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


The reason I'm sure about Obama is because of 2 things; the electoral advantage he has and the inability of the Governor to cut into that lead effectively--his inability to change minds.  

I've seen conservative estimates about Obama's electoral lead...right around 200 is where most have him although I've seen it much higher--in the 300's.  

270 to win has the following:

*Obama 211, Romney 191 Undecideds 146 except they leave out Obama's lock on PA, WI and MI.  WI is less certain, I admit, but Romney will not do well in either PA or MI.  So make the it 237/191/110*

Electoral-Vote.com has the following:

*Obama 297/Romney 212/Florida undecided*.  That sounds pretty correct to me except I don't think Obama is through in Iowa or Virginia yet.  

Rasmussen Reports has the following:
*
Obama 247, Romney 196, Undecideds, 95...*

I would argue that this is evidence of Obama's Supremacy.  I don't see where you say there is no reason to be optimistic.  Three different sites, all with a minimum of 20 ev advantage for the President although closer to 46 minimum when you add MI and PA to the 270towin.com advantage.


----------



## rightwinger

The Rabbi said:


> It's in the air.  There is a sense of inevitability of a Romney win and Obama loss.  The candidates know it.  Obama is spending $1.20 for every dollar he takes in.  Romney is spending 80 cents.  Obama has been relentlessly negative on Romney since Day 1. You dont go negative unless you are 5 points down in the polls.  Romney is talking about expanding his campaign into previously safe Obama states.  Obama is talking about giving up FL.  All of this is before the conventions and before the debates, with an economy going back into recession and Taxmaggedon looming.
> I have never seen people so fired up about getting rid of an incumbent.  Even the 1980 election was not this passionate.



Romney is still Romney

Dull, unpassionate, no definable vision

Romney is in the pocket of big money. So, of course he will pull in the big bucks from very few donors. Still trying to put lipstick on a pig.....I don't care how expensive the lipstick is

What you call being negative by Obama is defining what a Romney presidency would mean......and it ain't pretty


----------



## OODA_Loop

candycorn said:


> [
> 
> The reason I'm sure about Obama is because of 2 things; the electoral advantage he has and the inability of the Governor to cut into that lead effectively--his inability to change minds.
> 
> I've seen conservative estimates about Obama's electoral lead...right around 200 is where most have him although I've seen it much higher--in the 300's.
> 
> 270 to win has the following:
> 
> *Obama 211, Romney 191 Undecideds 146 except they leave out Obama's lock on PA, WI and MI.  WI is less certain, I admit, but Romney will not do well in either PA or MI.  So make the it 237/191/110*
> 
> Electoral-Vote.com has the following:
> 
> *Obama 297/Romney 212/Florida undecided*.  That sounds pretty correct to me except I don't think Obama is through in Iowa or Virginia yet.
> 
> Rasmussen Reports has the following:
> *
> Obama 247, Romney 196, Undecideds, 95...*
> 
> I would argue that this is evidence of Obama's Supremacy.  I don't see where you say there is no reason to be optimistic.  Three different sites, all with a minimum of 20 ev advantage for the President although closer to 46 minimum when you add MI and PA to the 270towin.com advantage.



Undecideds.  How do they work ?


----------



## candycorn

Mac1958 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's in the air.  There is a sense of inevitability of a Romney win and Obama loss.  The candidates know it.  Obama is spending $1.20 for every dollar he takes in.  Romney is spending 80 cents.  Obama has been relentlessly negative on Romney since Day 1. You dont go negative unless you are 5 points down in the polls.  Romney is talking about expanding his campaign into previously safe Obama states.  Obama is talking about giving up FL.  All of this is before the conventions and before the debates, with an economy going back into recession and Taxmaggedon looming.
> I have never seen people so fired up about getting rid of an incumbent.  Even the 1980 election was not this passionate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for clues, and yes - two I see are the desperate emails for money the Obama campaign are sending out, and the negativity of Mr. Hopenchange.  I can understand that, but that's circumstantial evidence.  The closest thing we have to real data is polling.
> 
> I dunno.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Yes...it's in the air.      Much like Ler Du Temps is also in the air....

L&#39;Air du Temps perfume - YouTube

This from the same guy who said Perry would be the President...I think he's picking up his own scent.


----------



## Mac1958

candycorn said:


> I don't see where you say there is no reason to be optimistic.  Three different sites, all with a minimum of 20 ev advantage for the President although closer to 46 minimum when you add MI and PA to the 270towin.com advantage.




Where did I say "there's no reason to be optimistic"?  My point is that I'm looking at the numbers (such as those you posted) and I don't see where the conservatives are getting empirical evidence to support their confidence.

.


----------



## candycorn

rightwinger said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's in the air.  There is a sense of inevitability of a Romney win and Obama loss.  The candidates know it.  Obama is spending $1.20 for every dollar he takes in.  Romney is spending 80 cents.  Obama has been relentlessly negative on Romney since Day 1. You dont go negative unless you are 5 points down in the polls.  Romney is talking about expanding his campaign into previously safe Obama states.  Obama is talking about giving up FL.  All of this is before the conventions and before the debates, with an economy going back into recession and Taxmaggedon looming.
> I have never seen people so fired up about getting rid of an incumbent.  Even the 1980 election was not this passionate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romney is still Romney
> 
> Dull, unpassionate, no definable vision
> 
> Romney is in the pocket of big money. So, of course he will pull in the big bucks from very few donors. Still trying to put lipstick on a pig.....I don't care how expensive the lipstick is
> 
> What you call being negative by Obama is defining what a Romney presidency would mean......and it ain't pretty
Click to expand...


Haven't you heard...his charisma is "in the air".  You just can't see it.


----------



## JoeB131

The Rabbi said:


> It's in the air.  There is a sense of inevitability of a Romney win and Obama loss.  The candidates know it.  Obama is spending $1.20 for every dollar he takes in.  Romney is spending 80 cents.  Obama has been relentlessly negative on Romney since Day 1. You dont go negative unless you are 5 points down in the polls.  Romney is talking about expanding his campaign into previously safe Obama states.  Obama is talking about giving up FL.  All of this is before the conventions and before the debates, with an economy going back into recession and Taxmaggedon looming.
> I have never seen people so fired up about getting rid of an incumbent.  Even the 1980 election was not this passionate.



Yawn...  

Actually, I remember people getting fired up about getting rid of an incumbant in 2004... 

It just didn't happen.  

Did you all forget how much the left hated Bush? 

Hate doesn't win elections.  

I mean, Rabbid, I watch you go on all day about how much you hate Obama, but frankly, I rarely see you say all that much about why you are for Romney.  

Oh, that's right. About six months ago, you were for Rick Perry.


----------



## California Girl

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> Come to think of it, when it comes to all this prediction silliness, the only people I'd like to hear from are those who think their guy is gonna *lose*, and why.
> 
> .



I'm voting for Romney. Do I think he's gonna win? I'm not convinced... because it's far harder to unseat a sitting POTUS than it is to go head to head with the other team. So I think Romney has an uphill battle. Having said that, frankly, Obama should be polling far better than he has - not that I am one to place much value in polls until far closer to the election... but the fact remains, generally the international media has the race at a 'dead heat', and that does not bode well for Obama. And he knows it.


----------



## Mac1958

.

Perry reminded me of Palin.  I didn't know much about them, fascinating picks, a world of potential.

Then I heard them speak.

.


----------



## Mac1958

California Girl said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Come to think of it, when it comes to all this prediction silliness, the only people I'd like to hear from are those who think their guy is gonna *lose*, and why.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm voting for Romney. Do I think he's gonna win? I'm not convinced... because it's far harder to unseat a sitting POTUS than it is to go head to head with the other team. So I think Romney has an uphill battle. H*aving said that, frankly, Obama should be polling far better than he has *- not that I am one to place much value in polls until far closer to the election... but the fact remains, generally the international media has the race at a 'dead heat', and that does not bode well for Obama. And he knows it.
Click to expand...



See, that's the mixed message I'm getting from the GOP.  First they point to the fact (I assume it's a fact, anyway) that no sitting President has ever won re-election with unemployment over 8%.  Okay, I'll buy that, that would make me think Romney has a commanding lead.  Then they say *Obama *should have a commanding lead.

Yes, I'm easily confused, but I don't get that one.

.


----------



## California Girl

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's in the air.  There is a sense of inevitability of a Romney win and Obama loss.  The candidates know it.  Obama is spending $1.20 for every dollar he takes in.  Romney is spending 80 cents.  Obama has been relentlessly negative on Romney since Day 1. You dont go negative unless you are 5 points down in the polls.  Romney is talking about expanding his campaign into previously safe Obama states.  Obama is talking about giving up FL.  All of this is before the conventions and before the debates, with an economy going back into recession and Taxmaggedon looming.
> I have never seen people so fired up about getting rid of an incumbent.  Even the 1980 election was not this passionate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romney is still Romney
> 
> Dull, unpassionate, no definable vision
> 
> Romney is in the pocket of big money. So, of course he will pull in the big bucks from very few donors. Still trying to put lipstick on a pig.....I don't care how expensive the lipstick is
> 
> What you call being negative by Obama is defining what a Romney presidency would mean......and it ain't pretty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haven't you heard...his charisma is "in the air".  You just can't see it.
Click to expand...


I find it very odd that people think 'charisma' is the most important thing. Personally, I'd rather have a smart President than a nice guy. I'd like him to be both, but I'll take smart over popular any day. Romney is smart, he is decent, and he's honest. I like those qualities... those same qualities are sadly lacking in Obama.


----------



## Stephanie

You know Obama is losing, him and the misses are begging for monies everyday now blaming them if they end up losing for not GIVING enough.... and his cult followers are getting more insane everyday with the, you are just a racist or a hater because you don't like the poor little dear leader

these polls having them CLOSE is full of shit


----------



## California Girl

Mac1958 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Come to think of it, when it comes to all this prediction silliness, the only people I'd like to hear from are those who think their guy is gonna *lose*, and why.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm voting for Romney. Do I think he's gonna win? I'm not convinced... because it's far harder to unseat a sitting POTUS than it is to go head to head with the other team. So I think Romney has an uphill battle. H*aving said that, frankly, Obama should be polling far better than he has *- not that I am one to place much value in polls until far closer to the election... but the fact remains, generally the international media has the race at a 'dead heat', and that does not bode well for Obama. And he knows it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> See, that's the mixed message I'm getting from the GOP.  First they point to the fact (I assume it's a fact, anyway) that no sitting President has ever won re-election with unemployment over 8%.  Okay, I'll buy that, that would make me think Romney has a commanding lead.  Then they say *Obama *should have a commanding lead.
> 
> Yes, I'm easily confused, but I don't get that one.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Yep, it's confusing. It's true - as far as I can research (and that is considerable) that no sitting President has kept the WH with unemployment so high. But one does have to factor in the 'black guy' thing, along with the 'nice guy' thing, and a variety of other factors that Obama has going for him. I don't know how this election will play out. I'm hoping for, and working for, a Romney win... this is the first election where I have supported one of the two main candidates... weird!!


----------



## rightwinger

California Girl said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romney is still Romney
> 
> Dull, unpassionate, no definable vision
> 
> Romney is in the pocket of big money. So, of course he will pull in the big bucks from very few donors. Still trying to put lipstick on a pig.....I don't care how expensive the lipstick is
> 
> What you call being negative by Obama is defining what a Romney presidency would mean......and it ain't pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't you heard...his charisma is "in the air".  You just can't see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find it very odd that people think 'charisma' is the most important thing. Personally, I'd rather have a smart President than a nice guy. I'd like him to be both, but I'll take smart over popular any day. Romney is smart, he is decent, and he's honest. I like those qualities... those same qualities are sadly lacking in Obama.
Click to expand...


Yes, in a perfect world, Poindexter should be President. But in the case of politics from the High School level, to local elections all the way to the presidency....Popular wins out

Oddly, I find Obama to be smart, decent and honest.....but I guess that is where politics plays in
I also find Romney to be smart, decent and honest......I just don't like his relatively recent swing to the right


----------



## JoeB131

California Girl said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Come to think of it, when it comes to all this prediction silliness, the only people I'd like to hear from are those who think their guy is gonna *lose*, and why.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm voting for Romney. Do I think he's gonna win? I'm not convinced... because it's far harder to unseat a sitting POTUS than it is to go head to head with the other team. So I think Romney has an uphill battle. Having said that, frankly, Obama should be polling far better than he has - not that I am one to place much value in polls until far closer to the election... but the fact remains, generally the international media has the race at a 'dead heat', and that does not bode well for Obama. And he knows it.
Click to expand...


The "international media" is usually profoundly ignorant of the nuances of American politics and was absolutely shocked when George W. Bush won a second term. 

I'm actually amazed that Obama is polling as well as he is, given the state of the economy.  

I think it shows just how far the Republican Party has drifted out of the mainstream that they can't make any headway even under ideal conditions. 

With this economy and so many vacancies being defended in the Senate, they should be steamrollering over the Democrats.   

But the Democrats have a good chance of retaining the Senate, and Obama leads Romney in most polls.

Again, this is the week of the Republican Convention.  Usually, a party is leading by three points the week of its convention, that is when the electorate is giving the candidate it's closest look.   Even Mondale led Reagan by two points the week of his convention.


----------



## Stephanie

Oddly, I don't find Obama to be smart (calls our military corpse-men), or decent, and is the most DISHONEST person we have had as our President..

go figure


----------



## LoneLaugher

Stephanie.......

Do you think that you are smarter than President Obama?


----------



## OODA_Loop

LoneLaugher said:


> Stephanie.......
> 
> Do you think that you are smarter than President Obama?



I think he would have been "smarter" with more influence from Lolo.


----------



## JoeB131

rightwinger said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't you heard...his charisma is "in the air".  You just can't see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it very odd that people think 'charisma' is the most important thing. Personally, I'd rather have a smart President than a nice guy. I'd like him to be both, but I'll take smart over popular any day. Romney is smart, he is decent, and he's honest. I like those qualities... those same qualities are sadly lacking in Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, in a perfect world, Poindexter should be President. But in the case of politics from the High School level, to local elections all the way to the presidency....Popular wins out
> 
> Oddly, I find Obama to be smart, decent and honest.....but I guess that is where politics plays in
> I also find Romney to be smart, decent and honest......I just don't like his relatively recent swing to the right
Click to expand...


I don't think either one of them are honest, they are politicians. The last politician who tried to level with us was Walter Mondale, who admitted taxes would have to go up. He lost 49 states, and Reagan raised taxes, anyway. And then Bush did. And then Clinton did.  

I also don't think Romney is "decent".  A decent person doesn't put thousands of people out of jobs to make himself richer.  Maybe that kind of person is necessary in a capitalist economy, but so is an undertaker.  Doesn't mean we have to like them.


----------



## OODA_Loop

JoeB131 said:


> I also don't think Romney is "decent".  A decent person doesn't put thousands of people out of jobs to make himself richer.



There are 100's of thousands who HAVE jobs because of his efforts.

That is why out of the choices, I think he is the best oppty.


----------



## Stephanie

Listen up people, we don't know how Romney will do as President, BUT we have seen how Obama HAS DONE...and he's been HORRIBLE

now is time for some change and hope

vote Obama OUT


----------



## JoeB131

OODA_Loop said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also don't think Romney is "decent".  A decent person doesn't put thousands of people out of jobs to make himself richer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 100's of thousands who HAVE jobs because of his efforts.
> 
> That is why out of the choices, I think he is the best oppty.
Click to expand...


Nobody has a job because of his efforts...  

You live under the delusion that the wealthy create jobs. 

They don't.  they just profit.  They are parasites that have convinced you they are vital organs. 

What creates jobs is consumer demand, not wealthy investors.


----------



## JoeB131

Stephanie said:


> Listen up people, we don't know how Romney will do as President, BUT we have seen how Obama HAS DONE...and he's been HORRIBLE
> 
> now is time for some change and hope
> 
> vote Obama OUT



Well, I would want to know how Romney would do before making a change... 

His governorship of Massachusetts was such a failure that he isn't going to even try to carry his home state.  

He put thousands of people out of jobs making money for investors, which tell me his priorities are all kinds of fucked up.  

Oh, yeah, and he thinks he's going to rule his own planet in the afterlife... nothing crazy about that at all, really.


----------



## OODA_Loop

JoeB131 said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also don't think Romney is "decent".  A decent person doesn't put thousands of people out of jobs to make himself richer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 100's of thousands who HAVE jobs because of his efforts.
> 
> That is why out of the choices, I think he is the best oppty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody has a job because of his efforts...
> 
> You live under the delusion that the wealthy create jobs.
> 
> They don't.  they just profit.  They are parasites that have convinced you they are vital organs.
> 
> What creates jobs is consumer demand, not wealthy investors.
Click to expand...


Demand provided for without masterful management and efficiency does not create the profit that pays the salaries that create the demand.


----------



## The Rabbi

rightwinger said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's in the air.  There is a sense of inevitability of a Romney win and Obama loss.  The candidates know it.  Obama is spending $1.20 for every dollar he takes in.  Romney is spending 80 cents.  Obama has been relentlessly negative on Romney since Day 1. You dont go negative unless you are 5 points down in the polls.  Romney is talking about expanding his campaign into previously safe Obama states.  Obama is talking about giving up FL.  All of this is before the conventions and before the debates, with an economy going back into recession and Taxmaggedon looming.
> I have never seen people so fired up about getting rid of an incumbent.  Even the 1980 election was not this passionate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romney is still Romney
> 
> Dull, unpassionate, no definable vision
> 
> Romney is in the pocket of big money. So, of course he will pull in the big bucks from very few donors. Still trying to put lipstick on a pig.....I don't care how expensive the lipstick is
> 
> What you call being negative by Obama is defining what a Romney presidency would mean......and it ain't pretty
Click to expand...


You repeat Dem talking points like truth.
The truth is the opposite.  Romney has a very definable vision: things have sucked for 3 years and I'm the guy to fix them.
And he's right.  And people know things suck.  Look at almost any measure of the economy and it is worse today than the day Obama took office.  People pay attention to their wallets.
Obama should be touting his signature health care reform, a big fucking deal according to Joe Biden.  He should be touting his consumer protection agency under Dodd Frank. He should be telling us how he saved us from the Great Depression and is ushering in an era of consumer empowerment.  He is saying none of those things.  He is saying Romney is a felon, Romney is a meany, Romney is rich as Croesus.
It's a fail.  A giant fail.  And you fall for it because you're the biggest sucker in the room.


----------



## The Rabbi

JoeB131 said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also don't think Romney is "decent".  A decent person doesn't put thousands of people out of jobs to make himself richer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 100's of thousands who HAVE jobs because of his efforts.
> 
> That is why out of the choices, I think he is the best oppty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody has a job because of his efforts...
> 
> You live under the delusion that the wealthy create jobs.
> 
> They don't.  they just profit.  They are parasites that have convinced you they are vital organs.
> 
> What creates jobs is consumer demand, not wealthy investors.
Click to expand...


Romney created more jobs as CEO of Bain than Obama has created as POTUS.  Fact.


----------



## Rinata

Listening said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's so sad. The poor bat crap crazy right is just delusional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Spinata, once again, has nothing of value to say.
> 
> At least she's consistent.
Click to expand...


You responsed to a post that you think has no value??? I wonder what that says about you?? Ask your shrink on your next visit.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JoeB131 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the Republican plan now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's God's plan, idiot. People die, even with the best insurance obama can provide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they do.
> 
> But they die a lot faster if they don't get regular checkups and routine treatment and easy access to medication.
> 
> Which is why America has the lowest life expectency in the Industrialized world and an infant mortality rate higher than some third world countries.
> 
> All of which you seem to be fine with, as long as the wealthy make a profit, I guess.
Click to expand...


As I told rightwinger this man had healthcare coverage, had the operation and still died

Forty-four-year-old Billy Via was a qualified participant under a group health plan provided by defendant Humana Insurance Company. On July 9, 1988, Mr. Via experienced chest pains and was admitted to Holy Family Hospital, where he was diagnosed with acute anterior wall myocardial infarction. On July 29, 1988, Mr. Via was transferred, with an intra-aortic balloon in place, to Loyola University Medical Center for coronary artery bypass surgery. Before undergoing the surgery, Mr. Via assigned his benefits under the health plan to Loyola. On August 2, after finding medical necessity, Humana authorized Mr. Via's admission to Loyola and 7 days of care.

6
Mr. Via underwent the surgery on August 3, but could not be weaned from the cardiac bypass machine. The surgeon, Dr. Henry Sullivan, had two choices: let Mr. Via die on the operating table or insert a Jarvik-7 total artificial heart to prolong his life until a heart donor could be located. The surgeon, of course, implanted the Jarvik-7. On September 5, when a compatible human heart became available, Mr. Via was given a heart transplant. He survived only 2 weeks with the replacement human heart, however, and died on September 19, 1988.

996 F.2d 895


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JoeB131 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were you not a rabid Gingrich supporter? And you now expect everyone to take you seriously? I find that hysterically funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I consider stopping the Mormon Cult's lust for power more important than any faker than wrestling idealogical considerations... that you are too stupid to understand that is kind of your problem.
> 
> I vote for people, not idealogies.  I still don't know if we are getting Teabagger Mitt or Gayer-than-Ted Mitt from 1994.   They guy is more flexible than Barbie.
> 
> Come to think of it, he kind of looks like a Ken Doll.  do they make magic underwear for ken and Barbie?
Click to expand...


Mormon lust for power? YET YOU WILL SUPPORT SOMEONE WHO HAS ALREADY PROVEN HIMSELF TO BE A TYRANT? Just goes to show you how stupid you can be.


----------



## California Girl

JoeB131 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Come to think of it, when it comes to all this prediction silliness, the only people I'd like to hear from are those who think their guy is gonna *lose*, and why.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm voting for Romney. Do I think he's gonna win? I'm not convinced... because it's far harder to unseat a sitting POTUS than it is to go head to head with the other team. So I think Romney has an uphill battle. Having said that, frankly, Obama should be polling far better than he has - not that I am one to place much value in polls until far closer to the election... but the fact remains, generally the international media has the race at a 'dead heat', and that does not bode well for Obama. And he knows it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "international media" is usually profoundly ignorant of the nuances of American politics and was absolutely shocked when George W. Bush won a second term.
> 
> I'm actually amazed that Obama is polling as well as he is, given the state of the economy.
> 
> I think it shows just how far the Republican Party has drifted out of the mainstream that they can't make any headway even under ideal conditions.
> 
> With this economy and so many vacancies being defended in the Senate, they should be steamrollering over the Democrats.
> 
> But the Democrats have a good chance of retaining the Senate, and Obama leads Romney in most polls.
> 
> Again, this is the week of the Republican Convention.  Usually, a party is leading by three points the week of its convention, that is when the electorate is giving the candidate it's closest look.   Even Mondale led Reagan by two points the week of his convention.
Click to expand...


 Every day, you impress me with just how stupid you actually are. The international media employ Americans to write about US Politics, you fucking moron. They absolutely do get the 'nuances'. (I actually doubt you understand the meaning of the word, but that's by the by). 

You're so rabidly driven by hatred for Romney that you have completely lost whatever small ability to see reason that you may once have possessed. I look back on your 'rabid conservatism' when Gingrich was in the race and I laugh at your sudden conversion to progressivism.  I stopped taking you seriously at that time.


----------



## California Girl

Stephanie said:


> Listen up people, we don't know how Romney will do as President, BUT we have seen how Obama HAS DONE...and he's been HORRIBLE
> 
> now is time for some change and hope
> 
> vote Obama OUT



We can look at his record in Mass.... where he worked well with liberals in order to achieve the best outcome for the people of that state. I happen to believe that, in order to achieve our 'more perfect union', we must work together - compromise is not a dirty word. We are all Americans - and we all have a right to be heard... just because one side "wins" does not give that side carte blanche to run riot over the other. If we learn nothing from Bush and Obama, at least let us please learn that.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

California Girl said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen up people, we don't know how Romney will do as President, BUT we have seen how Obama HAS DONE...and he's been HORRIBLE
> 
> now is time for some change and hope
> 
> vote Obama OUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can look at his record in Mass.... where he worked well with liberals in order to achieve the best outcome for the people of that state. I happen to believe that, in order to achieve our 'more perfect union', we must work together - compromise is not a dirty word. We are all Americans - and we all have a right to be heard... just because one side "wins" does not give that side carte blanche to run riot over the other. If we learn nothing from Bush and Obama, at least let us please learn that.
Click to expand...


There are something you do not compromise on.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were you not a rabid Gingrich supporter? And you now expect everyone to take you seriously? I find that hysterically funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I consider stopping the Mormon Cult's lust for power more important than any faker than wrestling idealogical considerations... that you are too stupid to understand that is kind of your problem.
> 
> I vote for people, not idealogies.  I still don't know if we are getting Teabagger Mitt or Gayer-than-Ted Mitt from 1994.   They guy is more flexible than Barbie.
> 
> Come to think of it, he kind of looks like a Ken Doll.  do they make magic underwear for ken and Barbie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mormon lust for power? YET YOU WILL SUPPORT SOMEONE WHO HAS ALREADY PROVEN HIMSELF TO BE A TYRANT? Just goes to show you how stupid you can be.
Click to expand...


What it shows is that he is full of lame excuses and lies. I can respect the person that is against Romney for whatever they perceive. But when they try to sell us against him on the shit that Obama is doing then you know you have a full blown candy ass loser.


----------



## rightwinger

bigrebnc1775 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen up people, we don't know how Romney will do as President, BUT we have seen how Obama HAS DONE...and he's been HORRIBLE
> 
> now is time for some change and hope
> 
> vote Obama OUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can look at his record in Mass.... where he worked well with liberals in order to achieve the best outcome for the people of that state. I happen to believe that, in order to achieve our 'more perfect union', we must work together - compromise is not a dirty word. We are all Americans - and we all have a right to be heard... just because one side "wins" does not give that side carte blanche to run riot over the other. If we learn nothing from Bush and Obama, at least let us please learn that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are something you do not compromise on.
Click to expand...


This is why our political system is broken


----------



## naturegirl

Obama's barrage of negative ads are diminishing his "likeability".  He's just too self absorbed to notice.  That Narcissistic Personality Disorder keeps getting in his way.  Stupid is as stupid does.  

The only polls I care about are the ones on November 6, 2012.  Or in Mooch elle's case, November 2.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can look at his record in Mass.... where he worked well with liberals in order to achieve the best outcome for the people of that state. I happen to believe that, in order to achieve our 'more perfect union', we must work together - compromise is not a dirty word. We are all Americans - and we all have a right to be heard... just because one side "wins" does not give that side carte blanche to run riot over the other. If we learn nothing from Bush and Obama, at least let us please learn that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are something you do not compromise on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is why our political system is broken
Click to expand...

Broken or what ever, there are somethings that you don't compromise on


----------



## rightwinger

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's God's plan, idiot. People die, even with the best insurance obama can provide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they do.
> 
> But they die a lot faster if they don't get regular checkups and routine treatment and easy access to medication.
> 
> Which is why America has the lowest life expectency in the Industrialized world and an infant mortality rate higher than some third world countries.
> 
> All of which you seem to be fine with, as long as the wealthy make a profit, I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I told rightwinger this man had healthcare coverage, had the operation and still died
> 
> Forty-four-year-old Billy Via was a qualified participant under a group health plan provided by defendant Humana Insurance Company. On July 9, 1988, Mr. Via experienced chest pains and was admitted to Holy Family Hospital, where he was diagnosed with acute anterior wall myocardial infarction. On July 29, 1988, Mr. Via was transferred, with an intra-aortic balloon in place, to Loyola University Medical Center for coronary artery bypass surgery. Before undergoing the surgery, Mr. Via assigned his benefits under the health plan to Loyola. On August 2, after finding medical necessity, Humana authorized Mr. Via's admission to Loyola and 7 days of care.
> 
> 6
> Mr. Via underwent the surgery on August 3, but could not be weaned from the cardiac bypass machine. The surgeon, Dr. Henry Sullivan, had two choices: let Mr. Via die on the operating table or insert a Jarvik-7 total artificial heart to prolong his life until a heart donor could be located. The surgeon, of course, implanted the Jarvik-7. On September 5, when a compatible human heart became available, Mr. Via was given a heart transplant. He survived only 2 weeks with the replacement human heart, however, and died on September 19, 1988.
> 
> 996 F.2d 895
Click to expand...


Do you have a point in there somewhere?

If so, what is it?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they do.
> 
> But they die a lot faster if they don't get regular checkups and routine treatment and easy access to medication.
> 
> Which is why America has the lowest life expectency in the Industrialized world and an infant mortality rate higher than some third world countries.
> 
> All of which you seem to be fine with, as long as the wealthy make a profit, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I told rightwinger this man had healthcare coverage, had the operation and still died
> 
> Forty-four-year-old Billy Via was a qualified participant under a group health plan provided by defendant Humana Insurance Company. On July 9, 1988, Mr. Via experienced chest pains and was admitted to Holy Family Hospital, where he was diagnosed with acute anterior wall myocardial infarction. On July 29, 1988, Mr. Via was transferred, with an intra-aortic balloon in place, to Loyola University Medical Center for coronary artery bypass surgery. Before undergoing the surgery, Mr. Via assigned his benefits under the health plan to Loyola. On August 2, after finding medical necessity, Humana authorized Mr. Via's admission to Loyola and 7 days of care.
> 
> 6
> Mr. Via underwent the surgery on August 3, but could not be weaned from the cardiac bypass machine. The surgeon, Dr. Henry Sullivan, had two choices: let Mr. Via die on the operating table or insert a Jarvik-7 total artificial heart to prolong his life until a heart donor could be located. The surgeon, of course, implanted the Jarvik-7. On September 5, when a compatible human heart became available, Mr. Via was given a heart transplant. He survived only 2 weeks with the replacement human heart, however, and died on September 19, 1988.
> 
> 996 F.2d 895
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have a point in there somewhere?
> 
> If so, what is it?
Click to expand...


The point was made very clear, having healthcare coverage does not mean you will live any longer with it than without it, just means you will make an CEO a lot richer.


----------



## mudwhistle

JoeB131 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the Republican plan now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's God's plan, idiot. People die, even with the best insurance obama can provide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they do.
> 
> But they die a lot faster if they don't get regular checkups and routine treatment and easy access to medication.
> 
> Which is why America has the lowest life expectency in the Industrialized world and an infant mortality rate higher than some third world countries.
> 
> All of which you seem to be fine with, as long as the wealthy make a profit, I guess.
Click to expand...


Lack of exercise and poor diet is the primary cause of health problems in this country.

In Germany you can always get healthy food. Here in America you have to wade through all of the garbage just to find something healthy and even then it costs so much more than the garbage. Also, ask your friends how many of them could walk 10 miles or would even try. This would give you an idea just how out of shape most people are.


----------



## rightwinger

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I told rightwinger this man had healthcare coverage, had the operation and still died
> 
> Forty-four-year-old Billy Via was a qualified participant under a group health plan provided by defendant Humana Insurance Company. On July 9, 1988, Mr. Via experienced chest pains and was admitted to Holy Family Hospital, where he was diagnosed with acute anterior wall myocardial infarction. On July 29, 1988, Mr. Via was transferred, with an intra-aortic balloon in place, to Loyola University Medical Center for coronary artery bypass surgery. Before undergoing the surgery, Mr. Via assigned his benefits under the health plan to Loyola. On August 2, after finding medical necessity, Humana authorized Mr. Via's admission to Loyola and 7 days of care.
> 
> 6
> Mr. Via underwent the surgery on August 3, but could not be weaned from the cardiac bypass machine. The surgeon, Dr. Henry Sullivan, had two choices: let Mr. Via die on the operating table or insert a Jarvik-7 total artificial heart to prolong his life until a heart donor could be located. The surgeon, of course, implanted the Jarvik-7. On September 5, when a compatible human heart became available, Mr. Via was given a heart transplant. He survived only 2 weeks with the replacement human heart, however, and died on September 19, 1988.
> 
> 996 F.2d 895
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a point in there somewhere?
> 
> If so, what is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point was made very clear, having healthcare coverage does not mean you will live any longer with it than without it, just means you will make an CEO a lot richer.
Click to expand...


So your point is that because one man died after surgery, that nobody benefits from surgery

New dumbest post of the year


----------



## naturegirl

mudwhistle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's God's plan, idiot. People die, even with the best insurance obama can provide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they do.
> 
> But they die a lot faster if they don't get regular checkups and routine treatment and easy access to medication.
> 
> Which is why America has the lowest life expectency in the Industrialized world and an infant mortality rate higher than some third world countries.
> 
> All of which you seem to be fine with, as long as the wealthy make a profit, I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lack of exercise and poor diet is the primary cause of health problems in this country.
> 
> In Germany you can always get healthy food. Here in America you have to wade through all of the garbage just to find something healthy and even then it costs so much more than the garbage. Also, ask your friends how many of them could walk 10 miles or would even try. This would give you an idea just how out of shape most people are.
Click to expand...


Yep, hamburgers with all their grease and cholesterol enhancing properties are a dollar, Salads on the other hand cost between $5-$8, at a fast food place.


----------



## naturegirl

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a point in there somewhere?
> 
> If so, what is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point was made very clear, having healthcare coverage does not mean you will live any longer with it than without it, just means you will make an CEO a lot richer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your point is that because one man died after surgery, that nobody benefits from surgery
> 
> New dumbest post of the year
Click to expand...


^^^^ desperation


----------



## bigrebnc1775

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a point in there somewhere?
> 
> If so, what is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point was made very clear, having healthcare coverage does not mean you will live any longer with it than without it, just means you will make an CEO a lot richer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your point is that because one man died after surgery, that nobody benefits from surgery
> 
> New dumbest post of the year
Click to expand...


You think having healthcare coverage will make you live longer, is one of the most stupidest thing I have seen in a while


----------



## mudwhistle

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a point in there somewhere?
> 
> If so, what is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point was made very clear, having healthcare coverage does not mean you will live any longer with it than without it, just means you will make an CEO a lot richer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your point is that because one man died after surgery, that nobody benefits from surgery
> 
> New dumbest post of the year
Click to expand...


Not even close.


----------



## rightwinger

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point was made very clear, having healthcare coverage does not mean you will live any longer with it than without it, just means you will make an CEO a lot richer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your point is that because one man died after surgery, that nobody benefits from surgery
> 
> New dumbest post of the year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think having healthcare coverage will make you live longer, is one of the most stupidest thing I have seen in a while
Click to expand...


If it means the difference between getting help or not...it sure does


----------



## mudwhistle

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So your point is that because one man died after surgery, that nobody benefits from surgery
> 
> New dumbest post of the year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think having healthcare coverage will make you live longer, is one of the most stupidest thing I have seen in a while
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it means the difference between getting help or not...it sure does
Click to expand...


Having coverage isn't nearly as important as having good skilled medical care. 

I ran into this problem Friday. I was experiencing numbness in my right little finger. I went to occupational health and the doctor told me to drop everything and get to the emergency room. When I arrived they sent me to admissions and they sent me to get an appointment and they told me to call my doctor in Nashville to make an appointment for testing. Nobody checked my breathing or even listened to my heart other than the doctor at occupational health. I guess I look too healthy for them. The only way they would have treated me is if I had passed out, or dropped fucken dead. I have insurance up the ass but I can't get medical treatment in my town. I have to drive to Nashville to get any decent care.


----------



## The Rabbi

mudwhistle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's God's plan, idiot. People die, even with the best insurance obama can provide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they do.
> 
> But they die a lot faster if they don't get regular checkups and routine treatment and easy access to medication.
> 
> Which is why America has the lowest life expectency in the Industrialized world and an infant mortality rate higher than some third world countries.
> 
> All of which you seem to be fine with, as long as the wealthy make a profit, I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lack of exercise and poor diet is the primary cause of health problems in this country.
> 
> In Germany you can always get healthy food. Here in America you have to wade through all of the garbage just to find something healthy and even then it costs so much more than the garbage. Also, ask your friends how many of them could walk 10 miles or would even try. This would give you an idea just how out of shape most people are.
Click to expand...


Um, Germans eat lots of crap.  Helmut Kohl's favorite dish was something like sausage fried in butter.  Pommes frittes are common fast food stuffs, along with currywurst, at leaast in Berlin.  Lots of salt.  Lots of beer.  And yet they are generally healthier than we are, I suspect due mostly to their lack of private cars, which are very expensive.


----------



## Mac1958

naturegirl said:


> Obama's barrage of negative ads are diminishing his "likeability".



Yeah, it'll be interesting to see how this plays out.  The types of ads being run against Romney definitely contradict Obama's hope and change schtick.  No doubt the Obama campaign has made the calculation that it's worth it.

Seems to me that this is one of the reasons Romney voters can be hopeful.  Obama's off the game that got him into the White House in the first  place, and a reasonable person can wonder why he's willing to make such a change.

"Change", no pun intended.

.


----------



## Katzndogz

Romney has the momentum.   No doubt about it.  His crowds are bigger.  He's bringing in more money.  obama is bucking a trend.   He is no longer in control.


----------



## candycorn

Stephanie said:


> Listen up people, we don't know how Romney will do as President, BUT we have seen how Obama HAS DONE...and he's been HORRIBLE
> 
> now is time for some change and hope
> 
> vote Obama OUT



Unwittingly to be sure; you just summed up why the Governor will not win.  Nobody knows what he is for.  They know what he says...this week.  But, as some conservatives on here have said, he's a "flip-flopper" and a "wind sock".  

Which is why the other guy wins.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Liability said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> America best pray devoutly that Pres. Obama loses, because if he doesn't lose, we all will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think his first term was over reaching of authority, as a lame duck president watch out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And, worse yet, until recently, I imagined that the SCOTUS would reign in his lawless behavior.
Click to expand...



let it reign.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

candycorn said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen up people, we don't know how Romney will do as President, BUT we have seen how Obama HAS DONE...and he's been HORRIBLE
> 
> now is time for some change and hope
> 
> vote Obama OUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unwittingly to be sure; you just summed up why the Governor will not win.  Nobody knows what he is for.  They know what he says...this week.  But, as some conservatives on here have said, he's a "flip-flopper" and a "wind sock".
> 
> Which is why the other guy wins.
Click to expand...


Yes, because we all want 4 more years of record debt, deficits, low growth, numbers of Americans on assistance and unemployment.



You fuckers are nuts.


----------



## candycorn

Mac1958 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see where you say there is no reason to be optimistic.  Three different sites, all with a minimum of 20 ev advantage for the President although closer to 46 minimum when you add MI and PA to the 270towin.com advantage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say "there's no reason to be optimistic"?  My point is that I'm looking at the numbers (such as those you posted) and I don't see where the conservatives are getting empirical evidence to support their confidence.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I thought you meant the Obama supporters.  My bad.


----------



## naturegirl

Oh yea, one more thing.  Why isn't Obama running on his record??  

Where are his accomplishments, the one we're all familiar with, the 716 billion, yep Billion with a B he took from medicare to fund ObamaTax.  Why isn't he running campaign ads on that???


----------



## candycorn

California Girl said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romney is still Romney
> 
> Dull, unpassionate, no definable vision
> 
> Romney is in the pocket of big money. So, of course he will pull in the big bucks from very few donors. Still trying to put lipstick on a pig.....I don't care how expensive the lipstick is
> 
> What you call being negative by Obama is defining what a Romney presidency would mean......and it ain't pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't you heard...his charisma is "in the air".  You just can't see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find it very odd that people think 'charisma' is the most important thing. Personally, I'd rather have a smart President than a nice guy. I'd like him to be both, but I'll take smart over popular any day. Romney is smart, he is decent, and he's honest. I like those qualities... those same qualities are sadly lacking in Obama.
Click to expand...



I'd take issue with Romney's honesty--given the volumes of independely verified and well documented flip-flops on policy, principle, and frankly, ideology.  The videos sum them up perfectly--the ones that the Paul campaign produced without any help from Obama.  If you think he's honest; you are turning a blind eye to the mountains of evidence.  

Where are the Tax Records...obviously there is something there that he's not comfortable about revealing.  

No doubt the Governor is a decent faithful man though.  

Likability is generally the only reason people vote for someone.  Gore was incrediby unlikable and ran away from 8 years of peace and prosperity to "be his own man."  GWB was likable.  I remember on Election day in 2000, he was in Ohio and he answered a phone in his phone bank.  The elderly lady on the other end of the phone didn't believe it was him.  He assured her it was and she started gushing.  When he hung up the phone at the end of the call, he quipped to the reporters, "It's one to nothing."  Incredibly engaging as a candidate he was, Then equally as abysmal as a President.


----------



## candycorn

Stephanie said:


> You know Obama is losing, him and the misses are begging for monies everyday now blaming them if they end up losing for not GIVING enough.... and his cult followers are getting more insane everyday with the, you are just a racist or a hater because you don't like the poor little dear leader
> 
> these polls having them CLOSE is full of shit



No, you're a racist when you bring up the birth certificate.  Why? Because you're not asking the same questions of the other candidates; only the black one.


----------



## candycorn

naturegirl said:


> Oh yea, one more thing.  Why isn't Obama running on his record??
> 
> Where are his accomplishments, the one we're all familiar with, the 716 billion, yep Billion with a B he took from medicare to fund ObamaTax.  Why isn't he running campaign ads on that???



The governor says it is 500B.  Perhaps you should look into your candidate's stances--if you can find them.


----------



## naturegirl

candycorn said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know Obama is losing, him and the misses are begging for monies everyday now blaming them if they end up losing for not GIVING enough.... and his cult followers are getting more insane everyday with the, you are just a racist or a hater because you don't like the poor little dear leader
> 
> these polls having them CLOSE is full of shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you're a racist when you bring up the birth certificate.  Why? Because you're not asking the same questions of the other candidates; only the black one.
Click to expand...



Awwww heck, I thought it was because Obama claimed he was born in Kenya for his book deal.  Shoot, well, why would I even think that???


----------



## candycorn

Soggy in NOLA said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen up people, we don't know how Romney will do as President, BUT we have seen how Obama HAS DONE...and he's been HORRIBLE
> 
> now is time for some change and hope
> 
> vote Obama OUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unwittingly to be sure; you just summed up why the Governor will not win.  Nobody knows what he is for.  They know what he says...this week.  But, as some conservatives on here have said, he's a "flip-flopper" and a "wind sock".
> 
> Which is why the other guy wins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, because we all want 4 more years of record debt, deficits, low growth, numbers of Americans on assistance and unemployment.
> 
> 
> 
> You fuckers are nuts.
Click to expand...


Just pointing out the reason the governor is circling the drain.  You guys nominated him...he's your problem.


----------



## Freemason9

The nice thing about a Romney victory would be that Obama supporters (and non-rightwing extremists) could stop defending Obama. We can then dedicate our next 4 years to destroying Romney and his right wing scoundrels! That's more fun than being on the defensive.

And Romney will be such a horribly easy target.


----------



## Mac1958

candycorn said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see where you say there is no reason to be optimistic.  Three different sites, all with a minimum of 20 ev advantage for the President although closer to 46 minimum when you add MI and PA to the 270towin.com advantage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say "there's no reason to be optimistic"?  My point is that I'm looking at the numbers (such as those you posted) and I don't see where the conservatives are getting empirical evidence to support their confidence.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you meant the Obama supporters.  My bad.
Click to expand...




HA!

Now you owe me a bottle of SCOTCH!


----------



## Liability

The funny thing about so many of the Obamanuts is that they valiantly TRY to "defend" the hideously inept record of The ONE.

Pres. 0bama is a fail.  That's truly the long and short of it, and the 0bamanuts simply cannot face that fact.


----------



## emptystep

mudwhistle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's God's plan, idiot. People die, even with the best insurance obama can provide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they do.
> 
> But they die a lot faster if they don't get regular checkups and routine treatment and easy access to medication.
> 
> Which is why America has the lowest life expectency in the Industrialized world and an infant mortality rate higher than some third world countries.
> 
> All of which you seem to be fine with, as long as the wealthy make a profit, I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lack of exercise and poor diet is the primary cause of health problems in this country.
> 
> In Germany you can always get healthy food. Here in America you have to wade through all of the garbage just to find something healthy and even then it costs so much more than the garbage. Also, ask your friends how many of them could walk 10 miles or would even try. This would give you an idea just how out of shape most people are.
Click to expand...


Says the guy with the fast food restaurant logo in his signature.


----------



## Freemason9

Liability said:


> The funny thing about so many of the Obamanuts is that they valiantly TRY to "defend" the hideously inept record of The ONE.
> 
> Pres. 0bama is a fail.  That's truly the long and short of it, and the 0bamanuts simply cannot face that fact.



It could also be that American business is an obvious fail, but Republicans cannot bear to admit it, so they blame politicians.

In fact, that seems fairly obviously true.


----------



## Liability

Freemason9 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing about so many of the Obamanuts is that they valiantly TRY to "defend" the hideously inept record of The ONE.
> 
> Pres. 0bama is a fail.  That's truly the long and short of it, and the 0bamanuts simply cannot face that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It could also be that American business is an obvious fail, but Republicans cannot bear to admit it, so they blame politicians.
> 
> In fact, that seems fairly obviously true.
Click to expand...


It does not seem obviously true.  Indeed, what you posted isn't even especially coherent.

WTF does "American business is an obvious fail" even mean?


----------



## Freemason9

Liability said:


> Freemason9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing about so many of the Obamanuts is that they valiantly TRY to "defend" the hideously inept record of The ONE.
> 
> Pres. 0bama is a fail.  That's truly the long and short of it, and the 0bamanuts simply cannot face that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It could also be that American business is an obvious fail, but Republicans cannot bear to admit it, so they blame politicians.
> 
> In fact, that seems fairly obviously true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does not seem obviously true.  Indeed, what you posted isn't even especially coherent.
> 
> WTF does "American business is an obvious fail" even mean?
Click to expand...


The American business economic model elevates capital above labor, and advances cronyism over productivity. Also, this business model encourages complete corruption of government and causes extreme poverty and class stratification.

Did that clear it up for ya, porkchop?


----------



## Liability

Freemason9 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freemason9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It could also be that American business is an obvious fail, but Republicans cannot bear to admit it, so they blame politicians.
> 
> In fact, that seems fairly obviously true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does not seem obviously true.  Indeed, what you posted isn't even especially coherent.
> 
> WTF does "American business is an obvious fail" even mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The American business economic model elevates capital above labor, and advances cronyism over productivity. Also, this business model encourages complete corruption of government and causes extreme poverty and class stratification.
> 
> Did that clear it up for ya, porkchop?
Click to expand...


 A bit.  I see now that you were attempting to talk about the American capitalist system rather than talking about the state of American business generally.

I also see that you talk in platitudes and prattle, cupcake.

And, of course, you are entirely wrong.

While it is true that the American capitalist system (and the economy in general) does go through cycles, it is a dishonest contention you make about the American capitalist system, overall.

And there is zero reason to believe that the American capitalist system "causes" political corruption.  It does not cause extreme poverty, either; nor does it cause "class" stratification.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Obama is now leading by more among likely voters than among registered voters.


----------



## P@triot

California Girl said:


> Yep, it's confusing. It's true - as far as I can research (and that is considerable) that no sitting President has kept the WH with unemployment so high. But one does have to factor in the 'black guy' thing, along with the 'nice guy' thing, and a variety of other factors that Obama has going for him. I don't know how this election will play out. I'm hoping for, and working for, a Romney win... this is the first election where I have supported one of the two main candidates... weird!!



Actually, it is 100% FACT that *no president in US history has ever been re-elected with the unemployment rate above 7%*. Under Obama, the unemployment rate has never been below 8%. It's catastrophic for him (just like his entire presidency has been for the US).


----------



## Liability

NYcarbineer said:


> Obama is now leading by more among likely voters than among registered voters.



Excellent use of links, you twit.

Let me guess:  


> 3 days ago
> CNN Poll: Obama 49%-Romney 47% among likely voters
> mug.steinhauser
> Posted by
> CNN Political Editor Paul Steinhauser
> 
> Washington (CNN) - With three days to go until the start of the Republican convention, President Barack Obama and GOP challenger Mitt Romney remain deadlocked in the race for the White House, according to a new national survey.
> 
> A CNN/ORC International poll released Friday also indicates Romney's favorable rating among those likely to vote in the presidential election is in the same ballpark as the president's, and the survey also points to a slightly higher level of enthusiasm for Republicans than Democrats.
> 
> According to the poll, 49% of likely voters say they're backing Obama, with 47% supporting Romney. The two point margin is within the survey's sampling error, *meaning the race is a statistical tie.*
> 
> Among the larger pool of registered voters, some of whom will stay at home on Election Day, the survey indicates the president holds a 52%-43% lead. That number is little changed from CNN's previous poll, conducted in early August, before Romney named House Budget Chairman Paul Ryan as his running mate.
> 
> "Likely voters have traditionally been a more Republican group in past elections because they tend to turn out in higher numbers than Democrats, and 2012 looks like it is no exception. This explains why the margin between President Obama and Mitt Romney is smaller among likely voters," says CNN Polling Director Keating Holland. "But it is a mistake to say that the race has tightened in the past few weeks, given the lack of movement in the results for registered voters."
> 
> * * * *
> 
> *
> In the horserace, 48% of likely voters who are independents say they support Romney, with 45% backing Obama*. The gender gap and generational divides seen in polling so far this cycle continue, with the president holding a 54%-42% lead among female likely votes and Romney holding a 53%-43% lead among male likely voters. Obama has a 55%-43% advantage among those under 50, with Romney holding a 50%-45% margin among likely voters 50 and older.
> 
> "The two candidates are in a dead heat in the national horserace, tied among likely voters who call themselves independents and tied in the suburbs," says Chief National Correspondent John King.
> 
> "Which means the conventions are their best chance to nudge the numbers a bit before we get to what is likely to be a decisive series of debates. The race could break near the end, but heading into the conventions it is as close as can be."
> 
> * * * *
> 
> * * * *
> 
> According to the poll, two-thirds of likely voters say if elected, Romney will work hard to implement GOP polices on the economy, and six in ten say he would make a real effort to enact Republican proposals on health care. But only 43% feel he will work hard to implement the Republican party's position on abortion.
> 
> The social issue has dominated news coverage this week, * * * *
> 
> * * * *
> 
> The CNN poll was conducted by ORC International Wednesday and Thursday (August 22-23), with 1,055 adult Americans, including 924 registered voters and 719 likely voters, questioned by telephone. The survey's overall sampling error is plus or minus three percentage points, with a sampling error of plus or minus 3.5% points for likely voters.


 -- CNN Poll: Obama 49%-Romney 47% among likely voters  CNN Political Ticker - CNN.com Blogs

I can see why you didn't want to tout the actual article or results, you hack.


----------



## JimBowie1958

bodecea said:


> Keep telling yourself that.



lolol, to whom is that directed?

And  yes, my bet is that if you disagree with it they are probably right and *should* keep telling themselves that.


----------



## Rinata

naturegirl said:


> Oh yea, one more thing.  Why isn't Obama running on his record??
> 
> Where are his accomplishments, the one we're all familiar with, the 716 billion, yep Billion with a B he took from medicare to fund ObamaTax.  Why isn't he running campaign ads on that???



That is a lie!!! And when anybody posts his accomplishments, none of you accept it. This IS the truth:

PolitiFact: Is Obama really raiding Medicare? 

First, were checking whether Obama took $716 billion dollars from Medicare to pay for Obamacare.

Neither Obama nor his health care law literally cut funding from the Medicare programs budget. Rather, the health care law (Obamacare) instituted a number of changes to try to bring down future health care costs in the program.

What kind of spending reductions are we talking about? They were mainly aimed at insurance companies and hospitals, not beneficiaries. The law made significant reductions to Medicare Advantage, a subset of Medicare plans run by private insurers. Medicare Advantage was started under President George W. Bush, and the idea was that competition among the private insurers would reduce costs. But the plans have actually cost more than traditional Medicare. So the health care law scales back the payments to private insurers.

Hospitals, too, will be paid less if they have too many readmissions, or if they fail to meet other new benchmarks for patient care.

http://www.nashuatelegraph.com/news/972242-196/politifact-is-obama-really-raiding-medicare.html


----------



## swizzlee

How 'bout a desperate and angry.......

Chris Matthews who went ballistic against Reince Priebus on one of the morning shows, screaming about Romney playing the race card because he made a weak joke about birth certificates while campaigning in MI. Reince couldn't get two words out without Chris screaming at him again.....and again.

While the two dummy hosts acted like they were totally unable to get their show or their "guest" under control.

Sad. Pathetic.


----------



## Listening

Rinata said:


> naturegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea, one more thing.  Why isn't Obama running on his record??
> 
> Where are his accomplishments, the one we're all familiar with, the 716 billion, yep Billion with a B he took from medicare to fund ObamaTax.  Why isn't he running campaign ads on that???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a lie!!! And when anybody posts his accomplishments, none of you accept it. This IS the truth:
> 
> PolitiFact: Is Obama really raiding Medicare?
> 
> First, were checking whether Obama took $716 billion dollars from Medicare to pay for Obamacare.
> 
> Neither Obama nor his health care law literally cut funding from the Medicare programs budget. Rather, the health care law (Obamacare) instituted a number of changes to try to bring down future health care costs in the program.
> 
> What kind of spending reductions are we talking about? They were mainly aimed at insurance companies and hospitals, not beneficiaries. The law made significant reductions to Medicare Advantage, a subset of Medicare plans run by private insurers. Medicare Advantage was started under President George W. Bush, and the idea was that competition among the private insurers would reduce costs. But the plans have actually cost more than traditional Medicare. So the health care law scales back the payments to private insurers.
> 
> Hospitals, too, will be paid less if they have too many readmissions, or if they fail to meet other new benchmarks for patient care.
> 
> http://www.nashuatelegraph.com/news/972242-196/politifact-is-obama-really-raiding-medicare.html
Click to expand...


We don't pay them enough now and we are gong to pay them less.

Wonderful.


----------



## candycorn

Rinata said:


> naturegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea, one more thing.  Why isn't Obama running on his record??
> 
> Where are his accomplishments, the one we're all familiar with, the 716 billion, yep Billion with a B he took from medicare to fund ObamaTax.  Why isn't he running campaign ads on that???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a lie!!! And when anybody posts his accomplishments, none of you accept it. This IS the truth:
> 
> PolitiFact: Is Obama really raiding Medicare?
> 
> First, were checking whether Obama took $716 billion dollars from Medicare to pay for Obamacare.
> 
> Neither Obama nor his health care law literally cut funding from the Medicare programs budget. Rather, the health care law (Obamacare) instituted a number of changes to try to bring down future health care costs in the program.
> 
> What kind of spending reductions are we talking about? They were mainly aimed at insurance companies and hospitals, not beneficiaries. The law made significant reductions to Medicare Advantage, a subset of Medicare plans run by private insurers. Medicare Advantage was started under President George W. Bush, and the idea was that competition among the private insurers would reduce costs. But the plans have actually cost more than traditional Medicare. So the health care law scales back the payments to private insurers.
> 
> Hospitals, too, will be paid less if they have too many readmissions, or if they fail to meet other new benchmarks for patient care.
> 
> http://www.nashuatelegraph.com/news/972242-196/politifact-is-obama-really-raiding-medicare.html
Click to expand...


Even Mitt Romney's campaign website doesn't say $716 Bilion.  It's a sham job propelled by lazy research that in and of itself is slanted.  

Health Care

It says quite a bit.  First about the dishonesty of the Romney campaign but more vocally is that Romney's own supporters do not know what their candidate is saying.  I can't blame them; at one time or another he's been on both sides of the fence on every issue.

Which is why Obama is winning.


----------



## Rinata

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point was made very clear, having healthcare coverage does not mean you will live any longer with it than without it, just means you will make an CEO a lot richer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your point is that because one man died after surgery, that nobody benefits from surgery
> 
> New dumbest post of the year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think having healthcare coverage will make you live longer, is one of the most stupidest thing I have seen in a while
Click to expand...


You are so wrong. How can you think that?? What are you basing it on??

Six hundred thirty-three people died in Tennessee in 2010 because they did not have health insurance, according to a new study released Wednesday by health care consumer advocate Families USA. 

In the five years from 2005-2010, 3,483 Tennesseans died because they lacked health insurance, the study said. 

The number of uninsured Tennesseans rose from 482,353 in 2005 to 604,222 in 2011, according to the University of Tennessee Center for Business and Economic Research. 

Across the nation, 26,100 people died in 2010 without access to health insurance, a figure higher than the 20,350 who died without coverage in 2005. From 2005-2010, a total of 134,120 died in the U.S. because they lacked health coverage, the study said.

Two previous studies indicate the number of deaths associated with a lack of insurance has been rising over the years, especially as employees were laid off in the recession and some companies cut back their health plans. 

Study shows 633 Tennesseans who lacked health insurance died in 2010 » The Commercial Appeal

I wish I could post all of it.


----------



## Listening

swizzlee said:


> How 'bout a desperate and angry.......
> 
> Chris Matthews who went ballistic against Reince Priebus on one of the morning shows, screaming about Romney playing the race card because he made a weak joke about birth certificates while campaigning in MI. Reince couldn't get two words out without Chris screaming at him again.....and again.
> 
> While the two dummy hosts acted like they were totally unable to get their show or their "guest" under control.
> 
> Sad. Pathetic.



I would have told Chris Matthews to STFU and take a chill pill.

This was classic Matthews.  Ask questions and never allows anyone to answer. 

One of these days, someone will walk over and simply lay him out.

And I will be cheering for the next ten minutes.


----------



## Full-Auto

Rinata said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So your point is that because one man died after surgery, that nobody benefits from surgery
> 
> New dumbest post of the year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think having healthcare coverage will make you live longer, is one of the most stupidest thing I have seen in a while
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are so wrong. How can you think that?? What are you basing it on??
> 
> Six hundred thirty-three people died in Tennessee in 2010 because they did not have health insurance, according to a new study released Wednesday by health care consumer advocate Families USA.
> 
> In the five years from 2005-2010, 3,483 Tennesseans died because they lacked health insurance, the study said.
> 
> The number of uninsured Tennesseans rose from 482,353 in 2005 to 604,222 in 2011, according to the University of Tennessee Center for Business and Economic Research.
> 
> Across the nation, 26,100 people died in 2010 without access to health insurance, a figure higher than the 20,350 who died without coverage in 2005. From 2005-2010, a total of 134,120 died in the U.S. because they lacked health coverage, the study said.
> 
> Two previous studies indicate the number of deaths associated with a lack of insurance has been rising over the years, especially as employees were laid off in the recession and some companies cut back their health plans.
> 
> Study shows 633 Tennesseans who lacked health insurance died in 2010 » The Commercial Appeal
> 
> I wish I could post all of it.
Click to expand...


You wont mind posting the measurement criteria then....... We all know you wouldnt be just a parrot...........Dont we..............


----------



## tjvh

Rinata said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So your point is that because one man died after surgery, that nobody benefits from surgery
> 
> New dumbest post of the year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think having healthcare coverage will make you live longer, is one of the most stupidest thing I have seen in a while
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are so wrong. How can you think that?? What are you basing it on??
> 
> Six hundred thirty-three people died in Tennessee in 2010 because they did not have health insurance, according to a new study released Wednesday by health care consumer advocate Families USA.
> 
> In the five years from 2005-2010, 3,483 Tennesseans died because they lacked health insurance, the study said.
> 
> The number of uninsured Tennesseans rose from 482,353 in 2005 to 604,222 in 2011, according to the University of Tennessee Center for Business and Economic Research.
> 
> Across the nation, 26,100 people died in 2010 without access to health insurance, a figure higher than the 20,350 who died without coverage in 2005. From 2005-2010, a total of 134,120 died in the U.S. because they lacked health coverage, the study said.
> 
> Two previous studies indicate the number of deaths associated with a lack of insurance has been rising over the years, especially as employees were laid off in the recession and some companies cut back their health plans.
> 
> Study shows 633 Tennesseans who lacked health insurance died in 2010 » The Commercial Appeal
> 
> I wish I could post all of it.
Click to expand...


People died? I *choose* to live forever.


----------



## Katzndogz

obama's medicare plan is to stop paying the doctors.   That's his plan.  He will use the money that he didn't pay doctors to fund the bureaucracy of obamacare.   He calls it streamlining and getting rid of waste.   It comes down to the same thing.  He's not going to pay doctors or hospitals that are medicare providers.


----------



## naturegirl

Katzndogz said:


> obama's medicare plan is to stop paying the doctors.   That's his plan.  He will use the money that he didn't pay doctors to fund the bureaucracy of obamacare.   He calls it streamlining and getting rid of waste.   It comes down to the same thing.  He's not going to pay doctors or hospitals that are medicare providers.



Yep, this is how he intends to "save" money.  When the Docs don't get paid, how many are going to take Medicare patients???


----------



## Listening

Rinata said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So your point is that because one man died after surgery, that nobody benefits from surgery
> 
> New dumbest post of the year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think having healthcare coverage will make you live longer, is one of the most stupidest thing I have seen in a while
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are so wrong. How can you think that?? What are you basing it on??
> 
> Six hundred thirty-three people died in Tennessee in 2010 because they did not have health insurance, according to a new study released Wednesday by health care consumer advocate Families USA.
> 
> In the five years from 2005-2010, 3,483 Tennesseans died because they lacked health insurance, the study said.
> 
> The number of uninsured Tennesseans rose from 482,353 in 2005 to 604,222 in 2011, according to the University of Tennessee Center for Business and Economic Research.
> 
> Across the nation, 26,100 people died in 2010 without access to health insurance, a figure higher than the 20,350 who died without coverage in 2005. From 2005-2010, a total of 134,120 died in the U.S. because they lacked health coverage, the study said.
> 
> Two previous studies indicate the number of deaths associated with a lack of insurance has been rising over the years, especially as employees were laid off in the recession and some companies cut back their health plans.
> 
> Study shows 633 Tennesseans who lacked health insurance died in 2010 » The Commercial Appeal
> 
> I wish I could post all of it.
Click to expand...


It's all bunk.

It takes the same approach as the Harvard study (which was pure poppycock).

I've asked repeatedly for someone to show me the list of people (actual names) who died due to lack of health insurance.  To date, nobody has produced one name.

Whereas, based on the Harvard study you should be able to produce tens of thousands......not one that I have ever seen.

BTW: I believe the population of Tennessee is about  milliion.  600 is 0.01% or 0.0001 of the population.

I am not sure how any statistician can, with a straight face, claim to tease that kind of accuracy in terms of all classifications.

If we assume everyone lives to be 80, that would be 75,000 deaths per year.  600 names would be 0.8%....less than 1%.  That it still a long stretch for a statistician.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Rinata said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So your point is that because one man died after surgery, that nobody benefits from surgery
> 
> New dumbest post of the year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think having healthcare coverage will make you live longer, is one of the most stupidest thing I have seen in a while
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are so wrong. How can you think that?? What are you basing it on??
> 
> Six hundred thirty-three people died in Tennessee in 2010 because they did not have health insurance, according to a new study released Wednesday by health care consumer advocate Families USA.
> 
> In the five years from 2005-2010, 3,483 Tennesseans died because they lacked health insurance, the study said.
> 
> The number of uninsured Tennesseans rose from 482,353 in 2005 to 604,222 in 2011, according to the University of Tennessee Center for Business and Economic Research.
> 
> Across the nation, 26,100 people died in 2010 without access to health insurance, a figure higher than the 20,350 who died without coverage in 2005. From 2005-2010, a total of 134,120 died in the U.S. because they lacked health coverage, the study said.
> 
> Two previous studies indicate the number of deaths associated with a lack of insurance has been rising over the years, especially as employees were laid off in the recession and some companies cut back their health plans.
> 
> Study shows 633 Tennesseans who lacked health insurance died in 2010 » The Commercial Appeal
> 
> I wish I could post all of it.
Click to expand...




> You are so wrong. How can you think that?? What are you basing it on??


How does a piece of paper keep you alive?

I guess we are too assume these people had healthcare coverage

In Hospital Deaths from Medical Errors at 195,000 per Year USA

In Hospital Deaths from Medical Errors at 195,000 per Year USA


----------



## bigrebnc1775

(Reuters) - Millions of people die each year from medical errors and infections linked to health care and going into hospital is far riskier than flying, the World Health Organization said on Thursday.

Going into hospital far riskier than flying: WHO | Reuters


----------



## Shelzin

California Girl said:


> naturegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, referring to me as "smart" comes with inherent risks.  You should talk to my mother in law.
> 
> Probably safe to say, however, that opinion pieces by partisan ideologues have roughly zero value.
> 
> But run with it, by all means.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservadude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just bumping this post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's very hard to see the forest for the trees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've linked to the same research several times, usually in response to the left wing claiming that 'all the research' points to an Obama win. Interestingly, they keep ignoring it.
> 
> Bump.
Click to expand...

Ok ok...  I think that research is wrong.  I'm not sure why I needed to say that.  But there you go.


----------



## Rinata

swizzlee said:


> How 'bout a desperate and angry.......
> 
> Chris Matthews who went ballistic against Reince Priebus on one of the morning shows, screaming about Romney playing the race card because he made a weak joke about birth certificates while campaigning in MI. Reince couldn't get two words out without Chris screaming at him again.....and again.
> 
> While the two dummy hosts acted like they were totally unable to get their show or their "guest" under control.
> 
> Sad. Pathetic.



Interesting. You left out the part where the patrons in the Elephant Bar clapped for Chris. Chris kicked Priebus's Republican butt!!! I don't know what you were watching.


----------



## The Rabbi

candycorn said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unwittingly to be sure; you just summed up why the Governor will not win.  Nobody knows what he is for.  They know what he says...this week.  But, as some conservatives on here have said, he's a "flip-flopper" and a "wind sock".
> 
> Which is why the other guy wins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because we all want 4 more years of record debt, deficits, low growth, numbers of Americans on assistance and unemployment.
> 
> 
> 
> You fuckers are nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just pointing out the reason the governor is circling the drain.  You guys nominated him...he's your problem.
Click to expand...


You keep posting these absurd claims.  You are the Baghdad Bob of this site with your pro Obama crap.


----------



## The Rabbi

tjvh said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think having healthcare coverage will make you live longer, is one of the most stupidest thing I have seen in a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are so wrong. How can you think that?? What are you basing it on??
> 
> Six hundred thirty-three people died in Tennessee in 2010 because they did not have health insurance, according to a new study released Wednesday by health care consumer advocate Families USA.
> 
> In the five years from 2005-2010, 3,483 Tennesseans died because they lacked health insurance, the study said.
> 
> The number of uninsured Tennesseans rose from 482,353 in 2005 to 604,222 in 2011, according to the University of Tennessee Center for Business and Economic Research.
> 
> Across the nation, 26,100 people died in 2010 without access to health insurance, a figure higher than the 20,350 who died without coverage in 2005. From 2005-2010, a total of 134,120 died in the U.S. because they lacked health coverage, the study said.
> 
> Two previous studies indicate the number of deaths associated with a lack of insurance has been rising over the years, especially as employees were laid off in the recession and some companies cut back their health plans.
> 
> Study shows 633 Tennesseans who lacked health insurance died in 2010 » The Commercial Appeal
> 
> I wish I could post all of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People died? I *choose* to live forever.
Click to expand...


I live in TN (pop: 7M people).  I know many people who died in the last year.  Every one of them had medical insurance.


----------



## Rinata

Full-Auto said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think having healthcare coverage will make you live longer, is one of the most stupidest thing I have seen in a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are so wrong. How can you think that?? What are you basing it on??
> 
> Six hundred thirty-three people died in Tennessee in 2010 because they did not have health insurance, according to a new study released Wednesday by health care consumer advocate Families USA.
> 
> In the five years from 2005-2010, 3,483 Tennesseans died because they lacked health insurance, the study said.
> 
> The number of uninsured Tennesseans rose from 482,353 in 2005 to 604,222 in 2011, according to the University of Tennessee Center for Business and Economic Research.
> 
> Across the nation, 26,100 people died in 2010 without access to health insurance, a figure higher than the 20,350 who died without coverage in 2005. From 2005-2010, a total of 134,120 died in the U.S. because they lacked health coverage, the study said.
> 
> Two previous studies indicate the number of deaths associated with a lack of insurance has been rising over the years, especially as employees were laid off in the recession and some companies cut back their health plans.
> 
> Study shows 633 Tennesseans who lacked health insurance died in 2010 » The Commercial Appeal
> 
> I wish I could post all of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wont mind posting the measurement criteria then....... We all know you wouldnt be just a parrot...........Dont we..............
Click to expand...


Read it yourself. Truthfully, I really don't care what you all think you know about me. It's never right.


----------



## oreo

bigrebnc1775 said:


> What you will see in the last few days before the election will be the acts of a desperate and angry administration. Let no stone go uncovered and watch out for this one and a OCT. surprise.




Well with disapproval numbers in the 60+% range on his handling of the economy and deficit--it's very difficult to see how Obama wins reelection.

But you must remember that there are millions in this country that really do not care about unemployment stats--deficits--46 million Americans on food stamps or 1 in 5 families living beneath the poverty level.  Much less about 16 trillion in red ink with another 5 trillion to be added to this tab over the next ten years just to pay the interest on this debt.

Nope--they're the American Idol voters--who have shown us already they will vote for *PROM KING* over knowledge and experience--as they did when they kicked Hillary Clinton to the curb for a community organizer.

_If Romney wasn't running against a "rock star"-community organizer-celebrity President--he would already have a 10 point lead in the polls across this country._






"When you don't have a record to run on, you need to paint your opponent as someone people should run from"--Barack Obama


----------



## Rinata

Think what you want, people. You really have no idea what will happen to all of us if the GOP wins this election. And the worst part is that you don't want to know. Your hate for the prez is blinding you. But it's okay. He'll win without you all.


----------



## California Girl

Shelzin said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naturegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's very hard to see the forest for the trees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've linked to the same research several times, usually in response to the left wing claiming that 'all the research' points to an Obama win. Interestingly, they keep ignoring it.
> 
> Bump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok ok...  I think that research is wrong.  I'm not sure why I needed to say that.  But there you go.
Click to expand...


It could be... it's been right every election cycle since 1980 but who knows? It's peer reviewed research (that means it's academically sound - just in case you don't know)... it's a solid foundation on which to base an opinion. 

But... you carry on thinking that research is wrong.


----------



## oreo

Rinata said:


> Think what you want, people. You really have no idea what will happen to all of us if the GOP wins this election. And the worst part is that you don't want to know. Your hate for the prez is blinding you. But it's okay. He'll win without you all.



They once LOVED Jimmy Carter too.---



> In a polarized nation, on the eve of another divisive contest for the White House, those seeking a unified America are not without hope. For amid the partisan bickering, there remains one principle on which all Americans are agreed: Any comparison to Jimmy Carter is always and everywhere a put-down.
> 
> Given Mr. Carter's Democratic affiliation, it's mostly Republicans and conservatives who traffic in Jimmy Carter allusions. That makes for something of a yawn, as Mitt Romney is finding out with his claim that the community organizer from Chicago is worse than the peanut farmer from Georgia. More in the man-bites-dog category is when one of Mr. Obama's own sticks the Carter tag on him.
> 
> So it must have stung when the New York Times's Maureen Dowd recently quoted an unnamed Democratic senator moaning that "we are watching him turn into Jimmy Carter right before our eyes."
> 
> She was not alone. Eric Alterman earlier this year weighed in with a column in the Daily Beast whose headline declares, "Obama's Awful '70s Show Echoes Jimmy Carter." The unkindest cut of all comes from Zbigniew Brzezinski&#8212;Jimmy Carter's national security adviser and one of the first to hop aboard the Obama bandwagon&#8212;who on MSNBC last month brought up the word most associated with Mr. Carter, though he never actually said it: "malaise."
> 
> Many have noticed this trend. Few appear to appreciate that the record shows an even stronger parallel between Messrs. Obama and Carter. For there was a day&#8212;especially after he finished ahead in the 1976 Iowa caucuses&#8212;that *Mr. Carter was hailed as the intelligent outsider who was going to clean up Washington and forever change American politics.*


--_more very interesting comparison._
McGurn: They Once Loved Jimmy, Too - WSJ.com







"When you don't have a record to run on, you need to paint your opponent as someone people need to run from"--Barack Obama


----------



## candycorn

The Rabbi said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because we all want 4 more years of record debt, deficits, low growth, numbers of Americans on assistance and unemployment.
> 
> 
> 
> You fuckers are nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just pointing out the reason the governor is circling the drain.  You guys nominated him...he's your problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep posting these absurd claims.  You are the Baghdad Bob of this site with your pro Obama crap.
Click to expand...


"He's not conservative"...thats what you said about Romney.  Another one of you guys called him a "turd".  Grumps calls him a "shitty choice".  

If the claims are absurd; they are the ones YOU and YOUR brethern are making.  The polls show the Governor circling the drain.  Facts are beautiful things.  That they totally fuck over your position makes them oh so sweet.  

Care to take me up on my wager if you're THAT confident?  Didn't think so pussy-boy.


----------



## Liability

candycorn said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just pointing out the reason the governor is circling the drain.  You guys nominated him...he's your problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep posting these absurd claims.  You are the Baghdad Bob of this site with your pro Obama crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "He's not conservative"...thats what you said about Romney.  Another one of you guys called him a "turd".  Grumps calls him a "shitty choice".
> 
> If the claims are absurd; they are the ones YOU and YOUR brethern are making.  The polls show the Governor circling the drain.  Facts are beautiful things.  That they totally fuck over your position makes them oh so sweet.
> 
> Care to take me up on my wager if you're THAT confident?  Didn't think so pussy-boy.
Click to expand...



Cornycane:  Stop.  You are being sillier than usual.

Go back and find out what Democrat contenders said about each other when THEY had a race going on for the nomination.

At this point, happy you, you get to use the words of the GOP contenders as a "tool" of sorts.  And during that contest, the various contending supporters also engaged in political banter.  

ho hum.

It hardly matters now.  For NOW we are confronted with just two options.  We can re-elect The ONE or we can vote in his opponent.  

Since our opposition to The ONE is so massive, does it truly surprise you that we are able to come together (well, maybe not all the Ron Paul guys)?

Sorry, corny, but your rhetoric is a fail.  It still comes down to dissecting the RECORD of the incumbent.  And you KNOW that's not such a super proposition for him.  For he refuses to run ON his record.  He runs from it.  Understandable, but still:  he will keep getting reminded.  As will the electorate.  

You want in on MY bet, corny?


----------



## kaz

bigrebnc1775 said:


> What you will see in the last few days before the election will be the acts of a desperate and angry administration. Let no stone go uncovered and watch out for this one and a OCT. surprise.



Regular Democrat fare, has happened many times.  Remember the W and the DUI story.  No idea why that worked since he'd already said he had drug and alcohol problems in the 70s.  Kennedy killed someone in the 60s and that wasn't a big deal, ancient history.  I hope Romney gets any skeletons out before October.


----------



## pinqy

Mac1958 said:


> See, that's the mixed message I'm getting from the GOP.  First they point to the fact (I assume it's a fact, anyway) that no sitting President has ever won re-election with unemployment over 8%.



Except the highest the UE rate has ever been for a re-election was 7.7, that was for Ford, and technically it wasn't a re-election because he had never been elected.

Reagan was re-elected with 7.4% and the was the highest ever rate for a re-election year.


----------



## freedombecki

Gallup: 8/27/2012: Romney 47+, Obama 46


----------



## Stephanie

JoeB131 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen up people, we don't know how Romney will do as President, BUT we have seen how Obama HAS DONE...and he's been HORRIBLE
> 
> now is time for some change and hope
> 
> vote Obama OUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I would want to know how Romney would do before making a change...
> 
> His governorship of Massachusetts was such a failure that he isn't going to even try to carry his home state.
> 
> He put thousands of people out of jobs making money for investors, which tell me his priorities are all kinds of fucked up.
> 
> Oh, yeah, and he think he's going to rule his own planet in the afterlife... nothing crazy about that at all, really.
Click to expand...


I'd rather have Romney thinking he's going to be ruling his own planet in the afterlife, than the tyrant we have as President thinking he's put here to RULE US


----------



## LoneLaugher

Can any of you nutters post an example of President Obama running from his record? He discusses it every day.


----------



## naturegirl

I love it, Romney is not conservative enough for the Left.............well what do ya know.


----------



## kaz

naturegirl said:


> I love it, Romney is not conservative enough for the Left.............well what do ya know.



Remember how they were all through the nominating process pumping for Romney saying how Republicans need a moderate and they'd have a hard time really running against him and what a great candidate he was?

I told them they were full of shit then.  OK, it wasn't a hard prediction.


----------



## regent

Just put down the newspaper and it had some interesting articles. One was about the presidential challenger's latest speech. In it he said that he would balance the budget in a short span of time, by cutting waste and use of the public money for political purposes. He would eliminate government spending by cutting such things as Social Security. He added that the president had just created 75 new buracracies and they too would be eliminated. We cannot place the burden on our children he said. The unemployment rate was 16.9%. and the polls indicated the challenger would beat the president by a 3 to 2 margin. 

The date of the paper was October 10, 1936 and the race was between Landon and FDR. FDR carried 46 of the 48 states.


----------



## Uncensored2008

courseofhistory said:


> McCain Palin drew massive crowds.  She still does!



Obama drew massive crowds.

Now he doesn't.

Well, maybe in Compton, but not most places.


----------



## candycorn

naturegirl said:


> I love it, Romney is not conservative enough for the Left.............well what do ya know.



Rabid is the one who said "he's not conservative".  Romney is the perfect candidate for the GOP; principles that change with the variable winds et. al.


----------



## Stephanie

candycorn said:


> naturegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it, Romney is not conservative enough for the Left.............well what do ya know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rabid is the one who said "he's not conservative".  Romney is the perfect candidate for the GOP; principles that change with the variable winds et. al.
Click to expand...


no different than the Obama evolving all of a sudden just a FEW months before his re-election


----------



## The Rabbi

Rinata said:


> Think what you want, people. You really have no idea what will happen to all of us if the GOP wins this election. And the worst part is that you don't want to know. Your hate for the prez is blinding you. But it's okay. He'll win without you all.



I have a good idea.  End of Obamacare.  Lower taxes.  More competitive corporations.  More jobs at home.  Lower inflation.  Less regulation.  Maybe an end to the TSA.
I know what will happen if Obama gets re-elected.


----------



## rightwinger

Given that Romney can't get to 270.....I doubt the Obama camp is too worried


----------



## freedombecki

LoneLaugher said:


> Can any of you nutters post an example of President Obama running from his record? He discusses it every day.


Of course he does. He doesn't have to account for all the records he doesn't want discussed by closing public access to them. You are not allowed to see his original papers, school records in Indonesia, travel records, college records, papers, speeches, voting records, and presidential papers. He now only speaks through reporters who ask him questions he wishes to be asked and has a rehearsed speech punishing his enemies the Republicans each and every time it relates to the business of his administration. There's nothing to know. He's creating a kingpin presidency and thinks he can get away with it because Hugo Chavez did in Venezuela to consolidate power, rewrite the Constitution to accommodate dictatorial views, and turn a representative democracy into an easy-to-control pyramid scheme with nothing in his way--no budget, no congress, no accounting, just lies and lots of them parroted over and over and over.


----------



## Uncensored2008

candycorn said:


> Rabid is the one who said "he's not conservative".  Romney is the perfect candidate for the GOP; principles that change with the variable winds et. al.



Obama is the perfect candidate for the DNC; not a hint of principle...


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> Given that Romney can't get to 270.....I doubt the Obama camp is too worried



I'm sure the Carter camp isn't worried about this Reagan fellow at all...


----------



## kaz

rightwinger said:


> Given that Romney can't get to 270.....I doubt the Obama camp is too worried



Bravo!  Keep telling your liberal friends this, there is no reason to be worried, it's in the bag...


----------



## The Rabbi

candycorn said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just pointing out the reason the governor is circling the drain.  You guys nominated him...he's your problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep posting these absurd claims.  You are the Baghdad Bob of this site with your pro Obama crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "He's not conservative"...thats what you said about Romney.  Another one of you guys called him a "turd".  Grumps calls him a "shitty choice".
> 
> If the claims are absurd; they are the ones YOU and YOUR brethern are making.  The polls show the Governor circling the drain.  Facts are beautiful things.  That they totally fuck over your position makes them oh so sweet.
> 
> Care to take me up on my wager if you're THAT confident?  Didn't think so pussy-boy.
Click to expand...


Yup. Romney is not conservative.  No question about it.  Never thought he was, still don't.  Don't expect him to govern like a conservative.
But even as an Eastern/Nixon/Rockefeller Republican he will be 100 times more conservative than Obama.  Not that it will take much.


----------



## The Rabbi

candycorn said:


> naturegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it, Romney is not conservative enough for the Left.............well what do ya know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rabid is the one who said "he's not conservative".  Romney is the perfect candidate for the GOP; principles that change with the variable winds et. al.
Click to expand...


They aren't principles.  They are policies.  And policies change with circumstances.
For someone absolutely convinced Obama is going to win you sure like you're trying to convince yourself more than anyone else.


----------



## JoeB131

OODA_Loop said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are 100's of thousands who HAVE jobs because of his efforts.
> 
> That is why out of the choices, I think he is the best oppty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody has a job because of his efforts...
> 
> You live under the delusion that the wealthy create jobs.
> 
> They don't.  they just profit.  They are parasites that have convinced you they are vital organs.
> 
> What creates jobs is consumer demand, not wealthy investors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Demand provided for without masterful management and efficiency does not create the profit that pays the salaries that create the demand.
Click to expand...


Yeah, okay, when you find these masterful managers, let me know.  

Frankly, most managers I know can't find their asses with both hands and a flashlight.


----------



## 007




----------



## JoeB131

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Mormon lust for power? YET YOU WILL SUPPORT SOMEONE WHO HAS ALREADY PROVEN HIMSELF TO BE A TYRANT? Just goes to show you how stupid you can be.



Actually, when you say shit like that, all you are doing is showing your racial resentment... 

Cause that's what this is all about, really.


----------



## Vel

The Rabbi said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naturegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it, Romney is not conservative enough for the Left.............well what do ya know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rabid is the one who said "he's not conservative".  Romney is the perfect candidate for the GOP; principles that change with the variable winds et. al.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't principles.  They are policies.  And policies change with circumstances.
> For someone absolutely convinced Obama is going to win you sure like you're trying to convince yourself more than anyone else.
Click to expand...


And Romney at least understands that who builds the businesses.


----------



## Uncensored2008

JoeB131 said:


> Yeah, okay, when you find these masterful managers, let me know.



No comrade Stalin, your god has it in the bag. No need for you to even vote. Smoke a few more rocks and party it up.

Obama has it in the bag.



> Frankly, most managers I know can't find their asses with both hands and a flashlight.



You should ask to transfer to another McDonalds, where they'll appreciate you more.


----------



## 007




----------



## Uncensored2008

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, when you say shit like that, all you are doing is showing your racial resentment...
> 
> Cause that's what this is all about, really.



Yeah, YOU'RE not desperate Comrade. You're not in such a panic that you have to try and coerce people that if they don't vote for your Messiah®, they "dey rasist."

LOL - fucking moron.


----------



## candycorn

The Rabbi said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naturegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it, Romney is not conservative enough for the Left.............well what do ya know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rabid is the one who said "he's not conservative".  Romney is the perfect candidate for the GOP; principles that change with the variable winds et. al.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't principles.  They are policies.  And policies change with circumstances.
> For someone absolutely convinced Obama is going to win you sure like you're trying to convince yourself more than anyone else.
Click to expand...


He was for a woman's right to choose now he's against it.  Right?


----------



## freedombecki

The Rabbi said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep posting these absurd claims.  You are the Baghdad Bob of this site with your pro Obama crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "He's not conservative"...thats what you said about Romney.  Another one of you guys called him a "turd".  Grumps calls him a "shitty choice".
> 
> If the claims are absurd; they are the ones YOU and YOUR brethern are making.  The polls show the Governor circling the drain.  Facts are beautiful things.  That they totally fuck over your position makes them oh so sweet.
> 
> Care to take me up on my wager if you're THAT confident?  Didn't think so pussy-boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup. Romney is not conservative.  No question about it.  Never thought he was, still don't.  Don't expect him to govern like a conservative.
> But even as an Eastern/Nixon/Rockefeller Republican he will be 100 times more conservative than Obama.  Not that it will take much.
Click to expand...

I hope so. Here's his plan to reverse overspending: Romney's Spending Plan 

I hope you agree it is better than any of us had hoped, and at least it will stop the printing presses.


----------



## Toro

Obama has consistently been leading in nationwide and swing state polls.


----------



## rightwinger

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given that Romney can't get to 270.....I doubt the Obama camp is too worried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the Carter camp isn't worried about this Reagan fellow at all...
Click to expand...


Keep trying to sell Romney as the next Reagan

You are really selling the next Dukakis


----------



## Jackson

mudwhistle said:


> Story the Media Won't Tell: Obama Is Losing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The signs are out there. The Obama campaign knows they're losing and they're getting more and more desperate to turn the tide that's moving against them.
> 
> They can't ignore the polls, they can't ignore the massive crowds that are showing up for every Romney/Ryan speech.
> 
> The media puts a positive spin on bad news and every day a new more ridiculous issue pops up. The latest "The Republican War On Cities".
> 
> The rats are just about ready to start jumping ship. By September they'll be in full panic mode.
> 
> 2012's Great Untold Media Story: Obama Is Losing



When they suggested that you send money that parents would have spent on birthday presents and instead of wedding gift, donate in the bride and grooms name, you knew they were in trouble.  ROFL


----------



## 007




----------



## 007




----------



## 007




----------



## Uncensored2008

candycorn said:


> He was for a woman's right to choose now he's against it.  Right?



A woman's right to choose what? What panties to wear with that bra?

Oh, you mean the sacrament of abortion, the religion of the left.

Turns out that Romney has been 100% consistent. He supported abortion in cases of rape and incest - AND STILL DOES, despite demagoguecrat lies.


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> Keep trying to sell Romney as the next Reagan



Nah, Romney ain't Reagan, not even close.

*BUT Obama is Carter.*



> You are really selling the next Dukakis


----------



## The Rabbi

candycorn said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rabid is the one who said "he's not conservative".  Romney is the perfect candidate for the GOP; principles that change with the variable winds et. al.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't principles.  They are policies.  And policies change with circumstances.
> For someone absolutely convinced Obama is going to win you sure like you're trying to convince yourself more than anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was for a woman's right to choose now he's against it.  Right?
Click to expand...


Obama was against gay marriage, and now he's for it.  Right?


----------



## The Rabbi

Toro said:


> Obama has consistently been leading in nationwide and swing state polls.



Wrong.   Plenty of polls have put Romney over Obama.


----------



## candycorn

The Rabbi said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't principles.  They are policies.  And policies change with circumstances.
> For someone absolutely convinced Obama is going to win you sure like you're trying to convince yourself more than anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was for a woman's right to choose now he's against it.  Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama was against gay marriage, and now he's for it.  Right?
Click to expand...


Millions of Americans have made the discovery that homosexual marriage isn't any more or less sacred than hetero marriage.  No hay to be made there.

So Obama is your standard now?  

Answer the question or avoid it and complete your already advanced degree in pussification bitch...Romney was for a woman's right to reproductive choice and now he's against it, correct?    I'm guessing you're already looking for shoes to match your handbag.


----------



## candycorn

freedombecki said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "He's not conservative"...thats what you said about Romney.  Another one of you guys called him a "turd".  Grumps calls him a "shitty choice".
> 
> If the claims are absurd; they are the ones YOU and YOUR brethern are making.  The polls show the Governor circling the drain.  Facts are beautiful things.  That they totally fuck over your position makes them oh so sweet.
> 
> Care to take me up on my wager if you're THAT confident?  Didn't think so pussy-boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Romney is not conservative.  No question about it.  Never thought he was, still don't.  Don't expect him to govern like a conservative.
> But even as an Eastern/Nixon/Rockefeller Republican he will be 100 times more conservative than Obama.  Not that it will take much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so. Here's his plan to reverse overspending: Romney's Spending Plan
> 
> I hope you agree it is better than any of us had hoped, and at least it will stop the printing presses.
Click to expand...


Eliminating the title funding is frankly stupid.  People know this.  This is why Obama will win in November.


----------



## The Rabbi

candycorn said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was for a woman's right to choose now he's against it.  Right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was against gay marriage, and now he's for it.  Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Millions of Americans have made the discovery that homosexual marriage isn't any more or less sacred than hetero marriage.  No hay to be made there.
> 
> So Obama is your standard now?
> 
> Answer the question or avoid it and complete your already advanced degree in pussification bitch...Romney was for a woman's right to reproductive choice and now he's against it, correct?    I'm guessing you're already looking for shoes to match your handbag.
Click to expand...


Honestly I really don't know his position on abortion.  And it doesn't make the slightest bit of difference.  We are going to have legal abortion in this country until the Supreme Court overturns it.  And I'm not holding my breath on that.
But you agree that Obama changes positions for political benefit, right?  So accusing Romney of that is just blowing smoke.


----------



## naturegirl

The Rabbi said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was against gay marriage, and now he's for it.  Right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of Americans have made the discovery that homosexual marriage isn't any more or less sacred than hetero marriage.  No hay to be made there.
> 
> So Obama is your standard now?
> 
> Answer the question or avoid it and complete your already advanced degree in pussification bitch...Romney was for a woman's right to reproductive choice and now he's against it, correct?    I'm guessing you're already looking for shoes to match your handbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly I really don't know his position on abortion.  And it doesn't make the slightest bit of difference.  We are going to have legal abortion in this country until the Supreme Court overturns it.  And I'm not holding my breath on that.
> But you agree that Obama changes positions for political benefit, right?  So accusing Romney of that is just blowing smoke.
Click to expand...


What you talking about???  Obama evolves, it's acceptable for a Messiah.


----------



## hortysir

candycorn said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen up people, we don't know how Romney will do as President, BUT we have seen how Obama HAS DONE...and he's been HORRIBLE
> 
> now is time for some change and hope
> 
> vote Obama OUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unwittingly to be sure; you just summed up why the *Governor* will not win.  Nobody knows what he is for.  They know what he says...this week.  But, as some conservatives on here have said, he's a "flip-flopper" and a "wind sock".
> 
> Which is why the other guy wins.
Click to expand...



Substitute the word *Senator* and you have said exactly what I thought 4 years ago.


----------



## candycorn

The Rabbi said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was against gay marriage, and now he's for it.  Right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of Americans have made the discovery that homosexual marriage isn't any more or less sacred than hetero marriage.  No hay to be made there.
> 
> So Obama is your standard now?
> 
> Answer the question or avoid it and complete your already advanced degree in pussification bitch...Romney was for a woman's right to reproductive choice and now he's against it, correct?    I'm guessing you're already looking for shoes to match your handbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly I really don't know his position on abortion.  And it doesn't make the slightest bit of difference.  We are going to have legal abortion in this country until the Supreme Court overturns it.  And I'm not holding my breath on that.
> But you agree that Obama changes positions for political benefit, right?  So accusing Romney of that is just blowing smoke.
Click to expand...


Most people are not in favor of gay marriage--are you?  Dumbass.  I mean really; if you think believing that supporting of SSM would be a bump in the polls with most Americans; you're dumber than I tell people.  It didn't get him one vote that he  didn't already have idiot.

As for your research of your candidate--laughable to say the least.  Lets see; you're a conservative and he is not.  Yet you support him.  You say you don't know his position on abortion (a lie obviously but hey, we've lost count of the number of fibs you've told so it doesn't really matter now does it).

Anyway, here is your candidate flip flopping on all sorts of "principles" in addition to the policy flip flops you overlook wilfully for some reason.  

Still Voting For &#39;Mitt Romney&#39;? - YouTube

Here he is saying he'll keep part of the ACA:

Watch Full Romney Response to Health Care Ruling: "I Will Act to Repeal Obamacare" - YouTube

Do you think Perry would have been a better President than Romney will never be?


----------



## freedombecki

candycorn said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Romney is not conservative.  No question about it.  Never thought he was, still don't.  Don't expect him to govern like a conservative.
> But even as an Eastern/Nixon/Rockefeller Republican he will be 100 times more conservative than Obama.  Not that it will take much.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so. Here's his plan to reverse overspending: Romney's Spending Plan
> 
> I hope you agree it is better than any of us had hoped, and at least it will stop the printing presses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eliminating the title funding is frankly stupid.  People know this.  This is why Obama will win in November.
Click to expand...

He will not get any votes from the thousands of drillers in the Gulf of Mexico when he unilaterally cancelled all drilling there giving up our rights to drill for minerals to 3 countries that moved right in--China and Russia with Cubans collecting the rent.

You think 3 communist countries are gonna play fair with this country? If you do, your screen is out of focus. Look at the differences in trade with China. Are you getting a better picture now? Last year, the Sino/American chart shows that we imported $399.362 billion from them, but they only took 103,939 billion in our exports. 

Also, the next time he gets a bee up his butt to give away Alaskan territorial waters to Russia, he needs to contact the sovereign state of Alaska before he does that.

Is he still withholding Homeland Security information from Arizona law enforcement by being cute with his enemy state of Arizona? I'm here to tell you Arizona people paid their federal income taxes. If he has a beef with the leadership of Arizona, he needs to man up and not make life less for people already beleaguered from the human flood that came into their state with the clothes on their backs and needed housing, food, transportation, and jobs. Now all of these people were threatened by having Homeland security information access denied.

I hate that. I just hate it. And I'm not even anywhere near Arizona. I hate it because Americans are being discriminated against over political differences.

If you think Obama is going to have an easy time of getting re-elected, you should review how he treats his political opponents worse than he treats stated American enemies.

Some people don't believe his garbage dump concealment with flowery feel good speech.


----------



## The Rabbi

candycorn said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of Americans have made the discovery that homosexual marriage isn't any more or less sacred than hetero marriage.  No hay to be made there.
> 
> So Obama is your standard now?
> 
> Answer the question or avoid it and complete your already advanced degree in pussification bitch...Romney was for a woman's right to reproductive choice and now he's against it, correct?    I'm guessing you're already looking for shoes to match your handbag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I really don't know his position on abortion.  And it doesn't make the slightest bit of difference.  We are going to have legal abortion in this country until the Supreme Court overturns it.  And I'm not holding my breath on that.
> But you agree that Obama changes positions for political benefit, right?  So accusing Romney of that is just blowing smoke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people are not in favor of gay marriage--are you?  Dumbass.  I mean really; if you think believing that supporting of SSM would be a bump in the polls with most Americans; you're dumber than I tell people.  It didn't get him one vote that he  didn't already have idiot.
> 
> As for your research of your candidate--laughable to say the least.  Lets see; you're a conservative and he is not.  Yet you support him.  You say you don't know his position on abortion (a lie obviously but hey, we've lost count of the number of fibs you've told so it doesn't really matter now does it).
> 
> Anyway, here is your candidate flip flopping on all sorts of "principles" in addition to the policy flip flops you overlook wilfully for some reason.
> 
> Still Voting For 'Mitt Romney'? - YouTube
> 
> Here he is saying he'll keep part of the ACA:
> 
> Watch Full Romney Response to Health Care Ruling: "I Will Act to Repeal Obamacare" - YouTube
> 
> Do you think Perry would have been a better President than Romney will never be?
Click to expand...


Wow, you're getting more shrill with every post.  Relax.  President Romney will make this country better.  He will heal it from the terrible rifts of the Obama years. Things are never as bad as you imagine.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mormon lust for power? YET YOU WILL SUPPORT SOMEONE WHO HAS ALREADY PROVEN HIMSELF TO BE A TYRANT? Just goes to show you how stupid you can be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, when you say shit like that, all you are doing is showing your racial resentment...
> 
> Cause that's what this is all about, really.
Click to expand...


Racial resentment?  You have just proven hoe desperate you are and how much you fear that obama will lose, sure sign is the last ditch attempt of calling someone a racist.


----------



## Listening

candycorn said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Romney is not conservative.  No question about it.  Never thought he was, still don't.  Don't expect him to govern like a conservative.
> But even as an Eastern/Nixon/Rockefeller Republican he will be 100 times more conservative than Obama.  Not that it will take much.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so. Here's his plan to reverse overspending: Romney's Spending Plan
> 
> I hope you agree it is better than any of us had hoped, and at least it will stop the printing presses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eliminating the title funding is frankly stupid.  People know this.  This is why Obama will win in November.
Click to expand...


Obama winning in November => Wet Dream

Keep dreaming.


----------



## Listening

LoneLaugher said:


> Can any of you nutters post an example of President Obama running from his record? He discusses it every day.



Unemployment....not supposed to go above 8% if there is a stimulus.

There was a stimulus.

"We didn't know how bad it was....."

How the hell did you know we needed a stimulus if you didn't know how bad it was ?

"WaaaaaaaaaaaaHHHHHHHHHHHHHHh...it's not my fault."


----------



## Rinata

As of tonight it does not apper that President Obama is losing. Check out CNN's forecast of electoral votes. Obama has 247 and Romney has 191. There are 100 tossup states. But I'm sure Obama will get them. I don't see how anyone can say the prez is losing.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

LoneLaugher said:


> Can any of you nutters post an example of President Obama running from his record? He discusses it every day.



Who the fuck you calling a nutter you dipshit troll. Yea, I'm sure Obama will be discussing anything he didn't cover during his call to the New Mexico pop radio station (like who has the best chili), in the upcoming issue of Glamour magazine. Personally, I would have went with Allure because it's more alluring and we know how sexy his record of failure is.


----------



## Listening

Rinata said:


> As of tonight it does not apper that President Obama is losing. Check out CNN's forecast of electoral votes. Obama has 247 and Romney has 191. There are 100 tossup states. But I'm sure Obama will get them. I don't see how anyone can say the prez is losing.



You're sure Obama will get them ?

Wow....aren't you special.  Maybe you should call Obama and tell him to reign it in.  He's in the bag.  Those toss ups include Florida and Va.  which Romney will take along with almost all the rest.

But you keep pulling your predictions out of your oversized ass.  They are worth a laugh.


----------



## Listening




----------



## Rinata

Listening said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> As of tonight it does not apper that President Obama is losing. Check out CNN's forecast of electoral votes. Obama has 247 and Romney has 191. There are 100 tossup states. But I'm sure Obama will get them. I don't see how anyone can say the prez is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're sure Obama will get them ?
> 
> Wow....aren't you special.  Maybe you should call Obama and tell him to reign it in.  He's in the bag.  Those toss ups include Florida and Va.  which Romney will take along with almost all the rest.
> 
> But you keep pulling your predictions out of your oversized ass.  They are worth a laugh.
Click to expand...


Why don't you grow up??


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

America doesn't tend to accept failure during a midterm presidential elections. Obama knows that and that's why he's hiding from the press (even though they're largely on his side). That's how scared he is. The writing is on the wall. Romney is in a good position. Libs have to cling to their rigged polls. That's fine__ live in denial. That'll only make election night that much sweeter!


----------



## courseofhistory

At this point in the 2008 election and for weeks after, McCain/Palin were ahead.  They lost in case anyone doesn't remember.


----------



## courseofhistory

This l*ink* gives several electoral maps from various entities and they all show Obama ahead.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

courseofhistory said:


> At this point in the 2008 election and for weeks after, McCain/Palin were ahead.  They lost in case anyone doesn't remember.



At this point in 08, you were undoubtedly denying that McCain/Palin were ahead. You use polls for your own whims.

Palin/McCain were ahead in some polls; but we know that 08 is so different than 12 in so many ways that only a nimrod would be using those polls for the sake of prognostications. Of course, you are a nimrod, so___


----------



## Annie

TheGreatGatsby said:


> America doesn't tend to accept failure during a midterm presidential elections. Obama knows that and that's why he's hiding from the press (even though they're largely on his side). That's how scared he is. The writing is on the wall. Romney is in a good position. Libs have to cling to their rigged polls. That's fine__ live in denial. That'll only make election night that much sweeter!



What do you mean, 'hiding from the press?':

Obama gives one-on-one to Glamour - POLITICO.com



> Yet another push in President Barack Obama's soft-media strategy, unearthed this morning by WWD's Erik Maza:
> 
> Editor-in-Chief Cindi Leive flew to Portland, Ore., last month to sit down with the president for an interview that will appear in the magazines November issue. It is not the first time Obama has sat down with Glamour  he did so in 2008, along with John McCain  but it is his first time as a sitting president. ...
> 
> Glamour pitched them on a big audience, said Washington editor Linda Kramer Jenning. Theres a lot of attention being paid to young, women voters, Jenning said. Thats the calling card that opens the door. It took five months to lock down some face time.
> 
> Jenning said Leive asked the president about womens health care, among other topics, even though the interview took place before the recent uproar over the antediluvian comments about rape by Missouri Rep. Todd Akin.


----------



## courseofhistory

TheGreatGatsby said:


> courseofhistory said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this point in the 2008 election and for weeks after, McCain/Palin were ahead.  They lost in case anyone doesn't remember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point in 08, you were undoubtedly denying that McCain/Palin were ahead. You use polls for your own whims.
> 
> Palin/McCain were ahead in some polls; but we know that 08 is so different than 12 in so many ways that only a nimrod would be using those polls for the sake of prognostications. Of course, you are a nimrod, so___
Click to expand...


Not really.  I was touting the polls showing them ahead in 2008 and I actually went to a rally that Palin had.  The crowds were enormous.  It was really exciting AND I actually voted for McCain Palin in 2008.  I was pissed at what Obama did to Hillary (and the dems) and I thought that Palin was at that time less conservative than she seems to have become lwith her tea party speeches and support.  But overall, I still like her in many respects.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

courseofhistory said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> courseofhistory said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this point in the 2008 election and for weeks after, McCain/Palin were ahead.  They lost in case anyone doesn't remember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point in 08, you were undoubtedly denying that McCain/Palin were ahead. You use polls for your own whims.
> 
> Palin/McCain were ahead in some polls; but we know that 08 is so different than 12 in so many ways that only a nimrod would be using those polls for the sake of prognostications. Of course, you are a nimrod, so___
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really.  I was touting the polls showing them ahead in 2008 and I actually went to a rally that Palin had.  The crowds were enormous.  It was really exciting AND I actually voted for McCain Palin in 2008.  I was pissed at what Obama did to Hillary (and the dems) and I thought that Palin was at that time less conservative than she seems to have become lwith her tea party speeches and support.  But overall, I still like her in many respects.
Click to expand...


I buy none of that. You're a transcient bs'er who will make-up any argument to fit your whims. You have plenty of tells__


----------



## courseofhistory

TheGreatGatsby said:


> courseofhistory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this point in 08, you were undoubtedly denying that McCain/Palin were ahead. You use polls for your own whims.
> 
> Palin/McCain were ahead in some polls; but we know that 08 is so different than 12 in so many ways that only a nimrod would be using those polls for the sake of prognostications. Of course, you are a nimrod, so___
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.  I was touting the polls showing them ahead in 2008 and I actually went to a rally that Palin had.  The crowds were enormous.  It was really exciting AND I actually voted for McCain Palin in 2008.  I was pissed at what Obama did to Hillary (and the dems) and I thought that Palin was at that time less conservative than she seems to have become lwith her tea party speeches and support.  But overall, I still like her in many respects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I buy none of that. You're a transcient bs'er who will make-up any argument to fit your whims. You have plenty of tells__
Click to expand...


I have my own Palin forum which is still accessible (although there are no posts lately).  So, if you like I can give you the link and you can join and then I can ban you to prove I'm telling the truth.  Not that I should have to prove anything to some anonymous troll on an internet forum who for all we know is some loonely posting from the state hospital.  Prove that you're not.  I don't buy anything you say either!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

courseofhistory said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> courseofhistory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.  I was touting the polls showing them ahead in 2008 and I actually went to a rally that Palin had.  The crowds were enormous.  It was really exciting AND I actually voted for McCain Palin in 2008.  I was pissed at what Obama did to Hillary (and the dems) and I thought that Palin was at that time less conservative than she seems to have become lwith her tea party speeches and support.  But overall, I still like her in many respects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I buy none of that. You're a transcient bs'er who will make-up any argument to fit your whims. You have plenty of tells__
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have my own Palin forum which is still accessible (although there are no posts lately).  So, if you like I can give you the link and you can join and then I can ban you to prove I'm telling the truth.  Not that I should have to prove anything to some anonymous troll on an internet forum who for all we know is some loonely posting from the state hospital.  Prove that you're not.  I don't buy anything you say either!
Click to expand...


No__ you don't have your own Palin forum. Nice bluff though.


----------



## JoeB131

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mormon lust for power? YET YOU WILL SUPPORT SOMEONE WHO HAS ALREADY PROVEN HIMSELF TO BE A TYRANT? Just goes to show you how stupid you can be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, when you say shit like that, all you are doing is showing your racial resentment...
> 
> Cause that's what this is all about, really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racial resentment?  You have just proven hoe desperate you are and how much you fear that obama will lose, sure sign is the last ditch attempt of calling someone a racist.
Click to expand...


No, between the "Them Welfare People" commercials and the "he doesn't understand America" and the "no one has ever asked me about my birth certificate", Romney is going all out appeal to racial resentment.   

Race and the 2012 election



> But click through the videos section of Mitt Romneys Web site and youll see something odd: His campaign is running more ads about welfare than just about any other issue. Of the 12 most recent ads posted, five are about welfare. Thats more than the number dedicated to health care (four) or introducing Paul Ryan (one) or the economy (one).
> 
> Romneys ad warns that, under Obamas plan, you wouldnt have to work and you wouldnt have to train for a job. They just send you a check and welfare to work goes back to being plain old welfare.
> 
> Political scientist Michael Tesler partnered with the YouGov online polling service to test the question on 1,000 respondents. All the participants answered a standard set of questions that researchers use to identify levels of racial resentment. Half were then shown Romneys ad. The others werent. Then both groups were asked whether Obama and Romneys policies would help or hurt the poor, the middle class, the wealthy, African Americans and white Americans.
> 
> Among those who saw it, reports Tesler, racial resentment affected whether people thought Romney will help the poor, the middle class and African Americans. Moreover, seeing the ad did not activate other attitudes, such as party or ideological self-identification. It only primed racial resentment.



Romney knows who his audience is.


----------



## JoeB131

TheGreatGatsby said:


> America doesn't tend to accept failure during a midterm presidential elections. Obama knows that and that's why he's hiding from the press (even though they're largely on his side). That's how scared he is. The writing is on the wall. Romney is in a good position. Libs have to cling to their rigged polls. That's fine__ live in denial. That'll only make election night that much sweeter!



The thing that will be sweet will be watching your racist heads explode when he wins.


----------



## Stephanie

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> America doesn't tend to accept failure during a midterm presidential elections. Obama knows that and that's why he's hiding from the press (even though they're largely on his side). That's how scared he is. The writing is on the wall. Romney is in a good position. Libs have to cling to their rigged polls. That's fine__ live in denial. That'll only make election night that much sweeter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing that will be sweet will be watching your racist heads explode when he wins.
Click to expand...


oh you true blue Republican you
now you can stop PRETENDING


----------



## JoeB131

Stephanie said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> America doesn't tend to accept failure during a midterm presidential elections. Obama knows that and that's why he's hiding from the press (even though they're largely on his side). That's how scared he is. The writing is on the wall. Romney is in a good position. Libs have to cling to their rigged polls. That's fine__ live in denial. That'll only make election night that much sweeter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing that will be sweet will be watching your racist heads explode when he wins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh you true blue Republican you
> now you can stop PRETENDING
Click to expand...


When the disaster is over, and they figure out they've lost a lot of Republicans because the party has gone so crazy, they'll be asking how to get me back.   

And my response is - start giving a fuck about the working man and kick the religious nutbags to the curb.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> America doesn't tend to accept failure during a midterm presidential elections. Obama knows that and that's why he's hiding from the press (even though they're largely on his side). That's how scared he is. The writing is on the wall. Romney is in a good position. Libs have to cling to their rigged polls. That's fine__ live in denial. That'll only make election night that much sweeter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing that will be sweet will be watching your racist heads explode when he wins.
Click to expand...


I think your sorry bigot troll ass will be in for a good cry.

BTW Joeb - It's not 'fair' to confirm that I'm not racist and then respond to one of my quotes by calling me a racist out of the blue. That's total loserdom.


----------



## JoeB131

TheGreatGatsby said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> America doesn't tend to accept failure during a midterm presidential elections. Obama knows that and that's why he's hiding from the press (even though they're largely on his side). That's how scared he is. The writing is on the wall. Romney is in a good position. Libs have to cling to their rigged polls. That's fine__ live in denial. That'll only make election night that much sweeter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing that will be sweet will be watching your racist heads explode when he wins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think your sorry bigot troll ass will be in for a good cry.
> 
> BTW Joeb - It's not 'fair' to confirm that I'm not racist and then respond to one of my quotes by calling me a racist out of the blue. That's total loserdom.
Click to expand...


Guy, you proved your racism by embracing Birtherism.   

Even after it was proven once and for all he was born in Hawaii.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing that will be sweet will be watching your racist heads explode when he wins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think your sorry bigot troll ass will be in for a good cry.
> 
> BTW Joeb - It's not 'fair' to confirm that I'm not racist and then respond to one of my quotes by calling me a racist out of the blue. That's total loserdom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guy, you proved your racism by embracing Birtherism.
> 
> Even after it was proven once and for all he was born in Hawaii.
Click to expand...


Dude__ Even if your theory is correct that it's an absolute that Obama's birth certificate is real (and it's not), then that is still not grounds for calling someone a racist. I don't have to hate him for the color of his skin to believe that he is not a citizen. I shouldn't even have to explain something so elementary to you.


----------



## candycorn

TheGreatGatsby said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> America doesn't tend to accept failure during a midterm presidential elections. Obama knows that and that's why he's hiding from the press (even though they're largely on his side). That's how scared he is. The writing is on the wall. Romney is in a good position. Libs have to cling to their rigged polls. That's fine__ live in denial. That'll only make election night that much sweeter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing that will be sweet will be watching your racist heads explode when he wins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think your sorry bigot troll ass will be in for a good cry.
> 
> BTW Joeb - It's not 'fair' to confirm that I'm not racist and then respond to one of my quotes by calling me a racist out of the blue. That's total loserdom.
Click to expand...


Your racist rhetoric is well documented.


----------



## Stephanie

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing that will be sweet will be watching your racist heads explode when he wins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think your sorry bigot troll ass will be in for a good cry.
> 
> BTW Joeb - It's not 'fair' to confirm that I'm not racist and then respond to one of my quotes by calling me a racist out of the blue. That's total loserdom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guy, you proved your racism by embracing Birtherism.
> 
> Even after it was proven once and for all he was born in Hawaii.
Click to expand...


omg, you people are becoming hysterical and pathetic with your accusations of people being a racist
I'll be glad when Obama's gone so we don't have to hear this shit anymore


----------



## freedombecki

candycorn said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing that will be sweet will be watching your racist heads explode when he wins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think your sorry bigot troll ass will be in for a good cry.
> 
> BTW Joeb - It's not 'fair' to confirm that I'm not racist and then respond to one of my quotes by calling me a racist out of the blue. That's total loserdom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your racist rhetoric is well documented.
Click to expand...

Linky, linky, plz. thx.


----------



## JoeB131

TheGreatGatsby said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think your sorry bigot troll ass will be in for a good cry.
> 
> BTW Joeb - It's not 'fair' to confirm that I'm not racist and then respond to one of my quotes by calling me a racist out of the blue. That's total loserdom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, you proved your racism by embracing Birtherism.
> 
> Even after it was proven once and for all he was born in Hawaii.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude__ Even if your theory is correct that it's an absolute that Obama's birth certificate is real (and it's not), then that is still not grounds for calling someone a racist. I don't have to hate him for the color of his skin to believe that he is not a citizen. I shouldn't even have to explain something so elementary to you.
Click to expand...


Guy, Birtherism is racism.  Period. 

Seriously, by your standard, we can't really prove ANYONE was born in this country. If you say documents can be faked, anyone can fake a document. How do we know Romney was born in this country?  How do we know George and Eunice didn't return to that Polygamist Mormon Colony in Mexico to give birth to him there? 

But the only reason why you feel comfortable in your 'doubt' is because he's black.  

Even though his mother was white, a citizen AND that would resolve the issue no matter where he was born.


----------



## JoeB131

freedombecki said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think your sorry bigot troll ass will be in for a good cry.
> 
> BTW Joeb - It's not 'fair' to confirm that I'm not racist and then respond to one of my quotes by calling me a racist out of the blue. That's total loserdom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your racist rhetoric is well documented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Linky, linky, plz. thx.
Click to expand...


Go up, He repeats the racist Birther bullshit.  

Birthers are Racists.


----------



## Stephanie

JoeB131 said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your racist rhetoric is well documented.
> 
> 
> 
> Linky, linky, plz. thx.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go up, He repeats the racist Birther bullshit.
> 
> Birthers are Racists.
Click to expand...


tissue oh hysterical little one?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, you proved your racism by embracing Birtherism.
> 
> Even after it was proven once and for all he was born in Hawaii.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude__ Even if your theory is correct that it's an absolute that Obama's birth certificate is real (and it's not), then that is still not grounds for calling someone a racist. I don't have to hate him for the color of his skin to believe that he is not a citizen. I shouldn't even have to explain something so elementary to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guy, Birtherism is racism.  Period.
> 
> Seriously, by your standard, we can't really prove ANYONE was born in this country. If you say documents can be faked, anyone can fake a document. How do we know Romney was born in this country?  How do we know George and Eunice didn't return to that Polygamist Mormon Colony in Mexico to give birth to him there?
> 
> But the only reason why you feel comfortable in your 'doubt' is because he's black.
> 
> Even though his mother was white, a citizen AND that would resolve the issue no matter where he was born.
Click to expand...


So-called birtheism isn't racism. But your idiocy is idiocy.

And my standard is that his birth certificate was photoshopped. And there are plenty of people that can prove their births idiot.

And no__ 1961 laws do not simply state that if your mother is a citizen then you are a citizen. We've been over this dipshit.

Anyways__ I'm done arguing with your sorry neanderthal ass. I could give a shit if you think I'm a racist b/c you're a phony.


----------



## JoeB131

TheGreatGatsby said:


> So-called birtheism isn't racism. But your idiocy is idiocy.
> 
> And my standard is that his birth certificate was photoshopped. And there are plenty of people that can prove their births idiot.
> 
> And no__ 1961 laws do not simply state that if your mother is a citizen then you are a citizen. We've been over this dipshit.
> 
> Anyways__ I'm done arguing with your sorry neanderthal ass. I could give a shit if you think I'm a racist b/c you're a phony.



Ohhh... right. Photoshopped.  

And all the witnesses were paid off. 

And the contemporary birth announcements in newspapers were all part of the plot.  

Just to point out how absolutely batshit insane Birthers are, you have to believe that Obama's Parents snuck out of Hawaii to go to Keyna to give birth, without the INS or whatever it's equivlent was back then, for the purpose of having a baby in a third world country... 

I'm sorry, what would be the reasoning for them to do this.  

Not to mention the fact that his mother was a citizen, which automatically conferred citizenship upon him, no matter where he was born.  

Birthers... are... racists.  And Romney has decided to appeal to them.


----------



## Stephanie

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> So-called birtheism isn't racism. But your idiocy is idiocy.
> 
> And my standard is that his birth certificate was photoshopped. And there are plenty of people that can prove their births idiot.
> 
> And no__ 1961 laws do not simply state that if your mother is a citizen then you are a citizen. We've been over this dipshit.
> 
> Anyways__ I'm done arguing with your sorry neanderthal ass. I could give a shit if you think I'm a racist b/c you're a phony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh... right. Photoshopped.
> 
> And all the witnesses were paid off.
> 
> And the contemporary birth announcements in newspapers were all part of the plot.
> 
> Just to point out how absolutely batshit insane Birthers are, you have to believe that Obama's Parents snuck out of Hawaii to go to Keyna to give birth, without the INS or whatever it's equivlent was back then, for the purpose of having a baby in a third world country...
> 
> I'm sorry, what would be the reasoning for them to do this.
> 
> Not to mention the fact that his mother was a citizen, which automatically conferred citizenship upon him, no matter where he was born.
> 
> Birthers... are... racists.  And Romney has decided to appeal to them.
Click to expand...


lol, birthers.................are..................RACIST
got that folks...cause JOE says so


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> So-called birtheism isn't racism. But your idiocy is idiocy.
> 
> And my standard is that his birth certificate was photoshopped. And there are plenty of people that can prove their births idiot.
> 
> And no__ 1961 laws do not simply state that if your mother is a citizen then you are a citizen. We've been over this dipshit.
> 
> Anyways__ I'm done arguing with your sorry neanderthal ass. I could give a shit if you think I'm a racist b/c you're a phony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh... right. Photoshopped.
> 
> And all the witnesses were paid off.
> 
> And the contemporary birth announcements in newspapers were all part of the plot.
> 
> Just to point out how absolutely batshit insane Birthers are, you have to believe that Obama's Parents snuck out of Hawaii to go to Keyna to give birth, without the INS or whatever it's equivlent was back then, for the purpose of having a baby in a third world country...
> 
> I'm sorry, what would be the reasoning for them to do this.
> 
> Not to mention the fact that his mother was a citizen, which automatically conferred citizenship upon him, no matter where he was born.
> 
> Birthers... are... racists.  And Romney has decided to appeal to them.
Click to expand...


The witnesses? Like the dead doctor and the senile nurse who supposedly remembers a random birth?

Phony birth announcements were common for the sake of conning welfare benefits dude.

And no__ I've been over this with you and others. A parent being a citizen to a foreign child only bestowed citizenship with a green card (in 1961); but you Obamanites can't accept the truth if it's inconvenient. Lies are much better.

Also, even if Obama was born in the states; he was likely registered as a citizen while in Indonesia, and they don't accept dual citizenship.

Also, Obama's own damn literature said he was born in Kenya.

Also, his selective service card has been shown to be a forgery beyond a shadow of a doubt.

Also, there is doubts about his social security number.

And__ Hawaii has not followed their own laws in releasing the short form birth certificate.

And__ the college records which he keeps hidden, likely show that he received aid as a foreign student.

I'm sorry dude__ but you don't have to agree with me. But you calling anyone a racist for not ignoring these matters; is just the height of arrogance and frankly I'm considering putting your ass on ignore b/c you clearly are not intellectually honest at all.


----------



## freedombecki

JoeB131 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing that will be sweet will be watching your racist heads explode when he wins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh you true blue Republican you
> now you can stop PRETENDING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the disaster is over, and they figure out they've lost a lot of Republicans because the party has gone so crazy, they'll be asking how to get me back.
> 
> And my response is - start giving a fuck about the working man and kick the religious nutbags to the curb.
Click to expand...

*When the disaster is over, and they figure out they've lost a lot of  Republicans because the party has gone so crazy, they'll be asking how  to get me back.* 

We never had you on our side to start with. You are either conservative and anti-slavery, or you never knew what the Republican Party was all about anyway.
*And my response is - start giving* <porno reference omitted> *about the working man and kick the religious* <male sexual organ slur omitted> *to the curb.*

About the working man, we have asked ourselves the question, "In order to have a competitive business, is it better to ask workers to give up a few perks this year to save jobs, or would it be better to shut the plant down and put its three shifts of 1100 workers on the unemployment line? We always try to encourage saving the jobs as the first line of business defense and community relations. Sometimes the workers realize this is not a threat, but a desire to preserve their jobs in a difficult sales year. Sometimes, even a small concession is rejected by the local union hot-shot who uses speech to inflame workers into slowdowns, sick-day call-ins, and writing letters to the local newspaper editor to encourage further fiscal damage by buoycotting the business' union-made products to "teach management a lesson." This is the most egregious form of parasitism the union world has yet engaged in, and it closes factories and even businesses permanently. When the host prosperity dies, the jobs die, too, even though the management-proposed sacrifice of cuts across the board may have only amounted to 5%, which would have saved the business and kept sales going to steady markets. By and large when this happens, it is a sad day in the community and results in business rental vacancies in the small town business district. When the $40 an hour jobs need to be $38 an hour for the business to remain possible in order to convince people to invest in the business' stock is ignored by the union bosses and countered with a demand for $42 an hour instead, you can surely see how that is a doomed enterprise. When the government takes a business over, it first devalues its assets, expropriates the business at its consequently fractional value, costs for the business double or even triple under the weight of expectations and demands of the public, now the business owner but not privy to its financial rerouting of funds into the pockets of congressional committees' choices for overpaid new executives, often relatives of the committee members. This is blatant impropriety, and its two most famous current offenders are a former House Speaker's BIL and a current Senate Majority leader's son to the tune of several billion dollars' of average taxpayers' hard work gone into over-taxation to grant these nepotistic advantages that do not benefit the taxpayers in any way. 

Crony Socialism: Obama Gives $737 million to Solar Firm Linked to Pelosi Clan

Green Energy Cronyism: Harry Reid using political power to enrich his son's client

About your desire to kick religious people to the curb using the Democrat Party as your tool, that is against the First Amendment which says:

"Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or  prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of  speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to  assemble, and to petition the government for a redress of grievances."

You need to make your argument about other things than establishing religion as your personal anathema against the Republican Party, some of whose members who appropriately speak their religious views openly whether or not others in our party agree with them. We defend their right to say their mind, and we will never kick them to the curb so long as they are speaking about it and not hurting someone. If it is unclear, the courts decide. You are grossly in error to paint anybody with a broad brush who tolerates perpetrators of the First Amendment privileges. heheh


----------



## JoeB131

You know, arguing with a birther is like arguing with a Mormon or a 9-11 Truther or a UFO believer, they've created their own reality, and are happy to live there.  

In your reality, you have an elaborate conspiracy going back to 1961 that thousands of people were involved in the coverup, and even though Hillary Clinton and John McCain couldn't prove the fraud, you can because you read something on the internet somewhere. 

Is Barack Obama a Natural-Born Citizen? - Urban Legends


----------



## Stephanie

You know seeing Joe whine and babble ON and ON has become a BORE
yawn


----------



## JoeB131

freedombecki said:


> *When the disaster is over, and they figure out they've lost a lot of  Republicans because the party has gone so crazy, they'll be asking how  to get me back.*
> 
> We never had you on our side to start with. You are either conservative and anti-slavery, or you never knew what the Republican Party was all about anyway.
> *And my response is - start giving* <porno reference omitted> *about the working man and kick the religious* <male sexual organ slur omitted> *to the curb.*



You do realize this is a grownup board and we can use bad words. (Not that nutbag is a bad word... that would be nutsack. A key ingrediate to "teabagging".  




freedombecki said:


> About the working man, we have asked ourselves the question, "In order to have a competitive business, is it better to ask workers to give up a few perks this year to save jobs, or would it be better to shut the plant down and put its three shifts of 1100 workers on the unemployment line? We always try to encourage saving the jobs as the first line of business defense and community relations. Sometimes the workers realize this is not a threat, but a desire to preserve their jobs in a difficult sales year.]



Oh, please.  The funny thing about it is, when things do get better, the workers never see what they gave up back. Never.  They just pay more to the investors and executives.  Of course, it's always the people actually DOING the work who have to make the sacrifices... 



freedombecki said:


> About your desire to kick religious people to the curb using the Democrat Party as your tool, that is against the First Amendment which says:
> 
> "Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or  prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of  speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to  assemble, and to petition the government for a redress of grievances."
> 
> You need to make your argument about other things than establishing religion as your personal anathema against the Republican Party, some of whose members who appropriately speak their religious views openly whether or not others in our party agree with them. We defend their right to say their mind, and we will never kick them to the curb so long as they are speaking about it and not hurting someone. If it is unclear, the courts decide. You are grossly in error to paint anybody with a broad brush who tolerates perpetrators of the First Amendment privileges. heheh



This isn't a first amendment issue.  The first Amendment also has an establishment clause that keeps the nutbags from imposing their religion on anyone else.  

If you think abortion or gay marriage or whatever is wrong in the eyes of your imaginary friend in the sky, that's fine. I have no issue with that. I might think you are a bit silly, but that's your bag.  

It's when you get out there and try to make that the policy for the whole country, I'm going to have an issue with you.  And sadly, this is who the GOP has appealed to.  

"Well, we took away your great middle class salaries, but we are defending Jay-a-zus against those secularists who refuse to believe in him." 

"Dooooy, Okay-doke!"


----------



## kaz

JoeB131 said:


> You know, arguing with a birther is like arguing with a Mormon or a 9-11 Truther or a UFO believer, they've created their own reality, and are happy to live there



Arguing with you is like arguing with a Klansman


----------



## hortysir

courseofhistory said:


> At this point in the 2008 election and for weeks after, McCain/Palin were ahead.  They lost in case anyone doesn't remember.





courseofhistory said:


> This l*ink* gives several electoral maps from various entities and they all show Obama ahead.


----------



## Rinata

TheGreatGatsby said:


> America doesn't tend to accept failure during a midterm presidential elections. Obama knows that and that's why he's hiding from the press (even though they're largely on his side). That's how scared he is. The writing is on the wall. Romney is in a good position. Libs have to cling to their rigged polls. That's fine__ live in denial. That'll only make election night that much sweeter!



Hiding from the press?? The POTUS?? Yeah, okay.


----------



## Rinata

TheGreatGatsby said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> So-called birtheism isn't racism. But your idiocy is idiocy.
> 
> And my standard is that his birth certificate was photoshopped. And there are plenty of people that can prove their births idiot.
> 
> And no__ 1961 laws do not simply state that if your mother is a citizen then you are a citizen. We've been over this dipshit.
> 
> Anyways__ I'm done arguing with your sorry neanderthal ass. I could give a shit if you think I'm a racist b/c you're a phony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh... right. Photoshopped.
> 
> And all the witnesses were paid off.
> 
> And the contemporary birth announcements in newspapers were all part of the plot.
> 
> Just to point out how absolutely batshit insane Birthers are, you have to believe that Obama's Parents snuck out of Hawaii to go to Keyna to give birth, without the INS or whatever it's equivlent was back then, for the purpose of having a baby in a third world country...
> 
> I'm sorry, what would be the reasoning for them to do this.
> 
> Not to mention the fact that his mother was a citizen, which automatically conferred citizenship upon him, no matter where he was born.
> 
> Birthers... are... racists.  And Romney has decided to appeal to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The witnesses? Like the dead doctor and the senile nurse who supposedly remembers a random birth?
> 
> Phony birth announcements were common for the sake of conning welfare benefits dude.
> 
> And no__ I've been over this with you and others. A parent being a citizen to a foreign child only bestowed citizenship with a green card (in 1961); but you Obamanites can't accept the truth if it's inconvenient. Lies are much better.
> 
> Also, even if Obama was born in the states; he was likely registered as a citizen while in Indonesia, and they don't accept dual citizenship.
> 
> Also, Obama's own damn literature said he was born in Kenya.
> 
> Also, his selective service card has been shown to be a forgery beyond a shadow of a doubt.
> 
> Also, there is doubts about his social security number.
> 
> And__ Hawaii has not followed their own laws in releasing the short form birth certificate.
> 
> And__ the college records which he keeps hidden, likely show that he received aid as a foreign student.
> 
> I'm sorry dude__ but you don't have to agree with me. But you calling anyone a racist for not ignoring these matters; is just the height of arrogance and frankly I'm considering putting your ass on ignore b/c you clearly are not intellectually honest at all.
Click to expand...


The nerve of anybody calling you racist!!!


----------



## Uncensored2008

Rinata said:


> As of tonight it does not apper that President Obama is losing. Check out CNN's forecast of electoral votes. Obama has 247 and Romney has 191. There are 100 tossup states. But I'm sure Obama will get them. I don't see how anyone can say the prez is losing.



A month ago, CNN forecast  302 electoral votes for Obama.

Even in there predictions, he's dropping like a stone..


----------



## Uncensored2008

courseofhistory said:


> This l*ink* gives several electoral maps from various entities and they all show Obama ahead.



Partisan hack posts dailykos...

ROFL


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, when you say shit like that, all you are doing is showing your racial resentment...
> 
> Cause that's what this is all about, really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racial resentment?  You have just proven hoe desperate you are and how much you fear that obama will lose, sure sign is the last ditch attempt of calling someone a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, between the "Them Welfare People" commercials and the "he doesn't understand America" and the "no one has ever asked me about my birth certificate", Romney is going all out appeal to racial resentment.
> 
> Race and the 2012 election
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But click through the videos section of Mitt Romneys Web site and youll see something odd: His campaign is running more ads about welfare than just about any other issue. Of the 12 most recent ads posted, five are about welfare. Thats more than the number dedicated to health care (four) or introducing Paul Ryan (one) or the economy (one).
> 
> Romneys ad warns that, under Obamas plan, you wouldnt have to work and you wouldnt have to train for a job. They just send you a check and welfare to work goes back to being plain old welfare.
> 
> Political scientist Michael Tesler partnered with the YouGov online polling service to test the question on 1,000 respondents. All the participants answered a standard set of questions that researchers use to identify levels of racial resentment. Half were then shown Romneys ad. The others werent. Then both groups were asked whether Obama and Romneys policies would help or hurt the poor, the middle class, the wealthy, African Americans and white Americans.
> 
> Among those who saw it, reports Tesler, racial resentment affected whether people thought Romney will help the poor, the middle class and African Americans. Moreover, seeing the ad did not activate other attitudes, such as party or ideological self-identification. It only primed racial resentment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Romney knows who his audience is.
Click to expand...


You're looney fucking toons


----------



## Uncensored2008

courseofhistory said:


> Not really.  I was touting the polls showing them ahead in 2008 and I actually went to a rally that Palin had.





Were you planing to incite violence? Throw pig blood at her?

What would a partisan hack like you do at a Palin rally?



> The crowds were enormous.  It was really exciting AND I actually voted for McCain Palin in 2008.



Yeah, like most of the KOS Kiddies - I believe you, I mean, far left partisan hacks have such integrity...




> I was pissed at what Obama did to Hillary (and the dems) and I thought that Palin was at that time less conservative than she seems to have become lwith her tea party speeches and support.  But overall, I still like her in many respects.



But Obama is god, and it's your duty to promote god, through any and all means, ameyerite?


----------



## mudwhistle

JoeB131 said:


> You know, arguing with a birther is like arguing with a Mormon or a 9-11 Truther or a UFO believer, they've created their own reality, and are happy to live there.
> 
> In your reality, you have an elaborate conspiracy going back to 1961 that thousands of people were involved in the coverup, and even though Hillary Clinton and John McCain couldn't prove the fraud, you can because you read something on the internet somewhere.
> 
> Is Barack Obama a Natural-Born Citizen? - Urban Legends



It's pretty clear you're off you rocker.

You're like a male version of truthmatters.


So.......


----------



## bigrebnc1775

courseofhistory said:


> This l*ink* gives several electoral maps from various entities and they all show Obama ahead.



*Here is what obama must get past to be reelected*
42 straight month of unemployment 8% or higher
46 million Americans on food stamps
Gas has not been below 3.00 a gallon since Feb. 2011
Signing the NDAA 2012
Extending the patriot act
never closing Gitmo
Fast and the Furious executive privilege

*AND HIS MAIN OBSTACLE AN POLITICALLY AWAKE VOTER.*


----------



## Uncensored2008

JoeB131 said:


> When the disaster is over, and they figure out they've lost a lot of Republicans because the party has gone so crazy, they'll be asking how to get me back.
> 
> And my response is - start giving a fuck about the working man and kick the religious nutbags to the curb.



In other words, you'll support the Republicans when they become Bolsheviks, like you.


----------



## mudwhistle

Stephanie said:


> You know seeing Joe whine and babble ON and ON has become a BORE
> yawn



That's why I've just put him on ignore.


----------



## Uncensored2008

JoeB131 said:


> Guy, you proved your racism by embracing Birtherism.
> 
> Even after it was proven once and for all he was born in Hawaii.



You're a fucknut moron, a partisan hack. You're in a panic because you see your little tin Messiah® crashing and burning. You scream "racist" in blind hope that it will coerce others to vote for your ruler.

Joe, go fuck yourself, you scumbag demagogue.


----------



## Uncensored2008

candycorn said:


> Your racist rhetoric is well documented.



Anyone not supporting Obama is a RACIST.

Fuck off, demagogue scum.


----------



## Uncensored2008

JoeB131 said:


> Go up, He repeats the racist Birther bullshit.
> 
> Birthers are Racists.



So *you'll be rioting* when Obama loses.

No question about that, a fucknut demagogue shrieking "RACIST" at anyone who doesn't march in lockstep with your Messiah® will be burning down the city.

You fucking Nazi puke.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Rinata said:


> Hiding from the press?? The POTUS?? Yeah, okay.



Yeah, he just did an interview with DailyKOS entitled "Awesome? Of course I am!"


----------



## Uncensored2008

Rinata said:


> The nerve of anybody calling you racist!!!



Okay you filthy demagogue, I'll bite - what the fuck does that have to do with RACE?


----------



## Rinata

Uncensored2008 said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> As of tonight it does not apper that President Obama is losing. Check out CNN's forecast of electoral votes. Obama has 247 and Romney has 191. There are 100 tossup states. But I'm sure Obama will get them. I don't see how anyone can say the prez is losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A month ago, CNN forecast  302 electoral votes for Obama.
> 
> Even in there predictions, he's dropping like a stone..
Click to expand...


Please provide a link next time. I did not find any CNN forecast. But I did find a prediction, which is totally different:

Obama poised to win 2012 election with 303 electoral votes: The Signal Forecast

With fewer than nine months to go before Election Day, The Signal predicts that Barack Obama will win the presidential contest with 303 electoral votes to the Republican nominee's 235.

How do we know? We don't, of course. Campaigns and candidates evolve, and elections are dynamic events with more variables than can reasonably be distilled in an equation. But the data--based on a prediction engine created by Yahoo! scientists--suggest a second term is likely for the current president. This model does not use polls or prediction markets to directly gauge what voters are thinking. Instead, it forecasts the results of the Electoral College based on past elections, economic indicators, measures of state ideology, presidential approval ratings, incumbency, and a few other politically agnostic factors.

Obama poised to win 2012 election with 303 electoral votes: The Signal Forecast | The Signal - Yahoo! News


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think having healthcare coverage will make you live longer, is one of the most stupidest thing I have seen in a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are so wrong. How can you think that?? What are you basing it on??
> 
> Six hundred thirty-three people died in Tennessee in 2010 because they did not have health insurance, according to a new study released Wednesday by health care consumer advocate Families USA.
> 
> In the five years from 2005-2010, 3,483 Tennesseans died because they lacked health insurance, the study said.
> 
> The number of uninsured Tennesseans rose from 482,353 in 2005 to 604,222 in 2011, according to the University of Tennessee Center for Business and Economic Research.
> 
> Across the nation, 26,100 people died in 2010 without access to health insurance, a figure higher than the 20,350 who died without coverage in 2005. From 2005-2010, a total of 134,120 died in the U.S. because they lacked health coverage, the study said.
> 
> Two previous studies indicate the number of deaths associated with a lack of insurance has been rising over the years, especially as employees were laid off in the recession and some companies cut back their health plans.
> 
> Study shows 633 Tennesseans who lacked health insurance died in 2010 » The Commercial Appeal
> 
> I wish I could post all of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are so wrong. How can you think that?? What are you basing it on??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does a piece of paper keep you alive?
> 
> I guess we are too assume these people had healthcare coverage
> 
> In Hospital Deaths from Medical Errors at 195,000 per Year USA
> 
> In Hospital Deaths from Medical Errors at 195,000 per Year USA
Click to expand...




bigrebnc1775 said:


> (Reuters) - Millions of people die each year from medical errors and infections linked to health care and going into hospital is far riskier than flying, the World Health Organization said on Thursday.
> 
> Going into hospital far riskier than flying: WHO | Reuters


Rinata


----------



## regent

bigrebnc1775 said:


> courseofhistory said:
> 
> 
> 
> This l*ink* gives several electoral maps from various entities and they all show Obama ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here is what obama must get past to be reelected*
> 42 straight month of unemployment 8% or higher
> 46 million Americans on food stamps
> Gas has not been below 3.00 a gallon since Feb. 2011
> Signing the NDAA 2012
> Extending the patriot act
> never closing Gitmo
> Fast and the Furious executive privilege
> 
> *AND HIS MAIN OBSTACLE AN POLITICALLY AWAKE VOTER.*
Click to expand...


Well at least Obama doesn't have to get past a viable Republican challenger. In fact, the best thing Obama has going for him now is Romney and Ryan.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Rinata said:


> Please provide a link next time. I did not find any CNN forecast. But I did find a prediction, which is totally different:
> 
> Obama poised to win 2012 election with 303 electoral votes: The Signal Forecast
> 
> With fewer than nine months to go before Election Day, The Signal predicts that Barack Obama will win the presidential contest with 303 electoral votes to the Republican nominee's 235.
> 
> How do we know? We don't, of course. Campaigns and candidates evolve, and elections are dynamic events with more variables than can reasonably be distilled in an equation. But the data--based on a prediction engine created by Yahoo! scientists--suggest a second term is likely for the current president. This model does not use polls or prediction markets to directly gauge what voters are thinking. Instead, it forecasts the results of the Electoral College based on past elections, economic indicators, measures of state ideology, presidential approval ratings, incumbency, and a few other politically agnostic factors.
> 
> Obama poised to win 2012 election with 303 electoral votes: The Signal Forecast | The Signal - Yahoo! News



Now it's down to 247.

Obama is dropping like a stone.

Without massive fraud, Obama will lose. I know that your shameful party plans on engaging in massive fraud, but it may still not be enough.


----------



## GoneBezerk

Obamination knows he doesn't have dirt on Romney/Ryan and that is lies are exposed, so his only hope is to play the race card, hispanic card, elderly card, gay card, union card and women card. 

He is the 3 ring circus clown reigning in his idiot lemmings in their various kook groups. "Uh blacks over there, uh, uh illegals, grannies over there, uhhh homos over there, uh union goons over there and uh you uh bitch uh lesbos over there."


----------



## Uncensored2008

regent said:


> Well at least Obama doesn't have to get past a viable Republican challenger. In fact, the best thing Obama has going for him now is Romney and Ryan.



There have been some retarded posts as you leftists go into a full blown panic, but yours is a special kind of retarded.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

regent said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> courseofhistory said:
> 
> 
> 
> This l*ink* gives several electoral maps from various entities and they all show Obama ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here is what obama must get past to be reelected*
> 42 straight month of unemployment 8% or higher
> 46 million Americans on food stamps
> Gas has not been below 3.00 a gallon since Feb. 2011
> Signing the NDAA 2012
> Extending the patriot act
> never closing Gitmo
> Fast and the Furious executive privilege
> 
> *AND HIS MAIN OBSTACLE AN POLITICALLY AWAKE VOTER.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well at least Obama doesn't have to get past a viable Republican challenger. In fact, the best thing Obama has going for him now is Romney and Ryan.
Click to expand...


You want four more years of the same obama failure? If this is the best support obama has he';s doomed.


----------



## Shelzin

JoeB131 said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your racist rhetoric is well documented.
> 
> 
> 
> Linky, linky, plz. thx.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go up, He repeats the racist Birther bullshit.
> 
> Birthers are Racists.
Click to expand...

I'm sorry...  While I'm no fan of Obama...  That's an idiotic stance.  Questioning where someone is born, even if it's been proven, isn't racist.


----------



## The Rabbi

Shelzin said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Linky, linky, plz. thx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go up, He repeats the racist Birther bullshit.
> 
> Birthers are Racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry...  While I'm no fan of Obama...  That's an idiotic stance.  Questioning where someone is born, even if it's been proven, isn't racist.
Click to expand...


See, "racist" doesn't mean hating someone strictly on account of their race.  If that were so, the whole Democratic Black Caucus would be racist.
No.  Racist means "having views I think are bad."


----------



## Rinata

Uncensored2008 said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide a link next time. I did not find any CNN forecast. But I did find a prediction, which is totally different:
> 
> Obama poised to win 2012 election with 303 electoral votes: The Signal Forecast
> 
> With fewer than nine months to go before Election Day, The Signal predicts that Barack Obama will win the presidential contest with 303 electoral votes to the Republican nominee's 235.
> 
> How do we know? We don't, of course. Campaigns and candidates evolve, and elections are dynamic events with more variables than can reasonably be distilled in an equation. But the data--based on a prediction engine created by Yahoo! scientists--suggest a second term is likely for the current president. This model does not use polls or prediction markets to directly gauge what voters are thinking. Instead, it forecasts the results of the Electoral College based on past elections, economic indicators, measures of state ideology, presidential approval ratings, incumbency, and a few other politically agnostic factors.
> 
> Obama poised to win 2012 election with 303 electoral votes: The Signal Forecast | The Signal - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's down to 247.
> 
> Obama is dropping like a stone.
> 
> Without massive fraud, Obama will lose. I know that your shameful party plans on engaging in massive fraud, but it may still not be enough.
Click to expand...


My party engaged in fraud??? Hello!!!! It was your party that gave the election to their candidate in 2000 and 2004. The biggest farce I have ever seen.

Obama was ahead this morning in Florida. I'm sure they will try the same tricks this time, but I don't think they will get away with it. And they are trying to suppress the vote all over the country. Bunch of damn cheaters.


----------



## ItsjustmeIthink

Wow, opponets of Obama think he'll lose, who would of guessed?


----------



## Liability

ItsjustmeIthink said:


> Wow, opponets of Obama think he'll lose, who would of guessed?



Wow: supporters of Pres. Obama realize he is going to lose, but pretend otherwise.

We all would have guessed.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Rinata said:


> My party engaged in fraud??? Hello!!!! It was your party that gave the election to their candidate in 2000 and 2004. The biggest farce I have ever seen.



I don't think the Libertarian arty gave any elections to anyone.

Nonetheless, the demagogues attempted to steal the 2000 election and failed. I still remember the scumbags trying to take the ballots into an upstairs room, away from observers, so that they could magically be for Gore. Then when the crowd objected, peacefully - the demofucks screamed "RIOT." 



> Obama was ahead this morning in Florida. I'm sure they will try the same tricks this time, but I don't think they will get away with it. And they are trying to suppress the vote all over the country. Bunch of damn cheaters.



Suppress the illegal alien vote? That could hurt you. The demagogue party depends on the dead, illegals, and fictitious voters to win.


----------



## Liability

^ Pretty much all libs after Pres. Obama gets denied re-election on Election Day.


----------



## candycorn

freedombecki said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think your sorry bigot troll ass will be in for a good cry.
> 
> BTW Joeb - It's not 'fair' to confirm that I'm not racist and then respond to one of my quotes by calling me a racist out of the blue. That's total loserdom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your racist rhetoric is well documented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Linky, linky, plz. thx.
Click to expand...


Just ask him if he's a birther.  He'll answer yes.  There is your documentation.  For further amusement, feel free to ask him to offer proof of Obama's being born in Kenya, his evidence of a BC forgery on the part of the President, and to explain the whole logistics of being born in Kenya without anyone noticiing a woman flying 3/4 of the way around the globe in her third trimester.  

Lotsa fun watching birthers/racists fumble with these important details.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Liability said:


> ^ Pretty much all libs after Pres. Obama gets denied re-election on Election Day.



I hope you're right, because I'm thinking they'll be more like...


----------



## candycorn

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> So-called birtheism isn't racism. But your idiocy is idiocy.
> 
> And my standard is that his birth certificate was photoshopped. And there are plenty of people that can prove their births idiot.
> 
> And no__ 1961 laws do not simply state that if your mother is a citizen then you are a citizen. We've been over this dipshit.
> 
> Anyways__ I'm done arguing with your sorry neanderthal ass. I could give a shit if you think I'm a racist b/c you're a phony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh... right. Photoshopped.
> 
> And all the witnesses were paid off.
> 
> And the contemporary birth announcements in newspapers were all part of the plot.
Click to expand...


40+ years in advance too...


----------



## candycorn

Stephanie said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> So-called birtheism isn't racism. But your idiocy is idiocy.
> 
> And my standard is that his birth certificate was photoshopped. And there are plenty of people that can prove their births idiot.
> 
> And no__ 1961 laws do not simply state that if your mother is a citizen then you are a citizen. We've been over this dipshit.
> 
> Anyways__ I'm done arguing with your sorry neanderthal ass. I could give a shit if you think I'm a racist b/c you're a phony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh... right. Photoshopped.
> 
> And all the witnesses were paid off.
> 
> And the contemporary birth announcements in newspapers were all part of the plot.
> 
> Just to point out how absolutely batshit insane Birthers are, you have to believe that Obama's Parents snuck out of Hawaii to go to Keyna to give birth, without the INS or whatever it's equivlent was back then, for the purpose of having a baby in a third world country...
> 
> I'm sorry, what would be the reasoning for them to do this.
> 
> Not to mention the fact that his mother was a citizen, which automatically conferred citizenship upon him, no matter where he was born.
> 
> Birthers... are... racists.  And Romney has decided to appeal to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol, birthers.................are..................RACIST
> got that folks...cause JOE says so
Click to expand...


No it's because you're asking different questions of the President based only on his skin color and his funny sounding name.  "Nobody has ever asked to see my birth certificate."  Willard M. Romney--August 2012.  This is proof of racism in birtherland.


----------



## Uncensored2008

candycorn said:


> No it's because you're asking different questions of the President based only on his skin color and his funny sounding name.  "Nobody has ever asked to see my birth certificate."  Willard M. Romney--August 2012.  This is proof of racism in birtherland.



Look, you're a fucknut. You're irrational and filled with hate.

Still, it probably has a hell of a lot more to do with his father being a foreign national, doncha think?

Yeah, you spew shit because you're a leftist demagogue and you have no integrity, but don't you think there is small chance people question your little tin god's birth because his father was from Kenya?


----------



## Liability

Uncensored2008 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it's because you're asking different questions of the President based only on his skin color and his funny sounding name.  "Nobody has ever asked to see my birth certificate."  Willard M. Romney--August 2012.  This is proof of racism in birtherland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, you're a fucknut. You're irrational and filled with hate.
> 
> Still, it probably has a hell of a lot more to do with his father being a foreign national, doncha think?
> 
> Yeah, you spew shit because you're a leftist demagogue and you have no integrity, but don't you think there is small chance people question your little tin god's birth because his father was from Kenya?
Click to expand...


cornycane knows better.  She just doesn't care.

Birthers may be a bit delusional, but there's nothing at all inherently racist in asking their questions under the circumstances.

And there was absolutely nothing racist in Mitt's lame little quip. 

The claims made by nutters like cornycane are just intentionally dishonest propaganda efforts.


----------



## candycorn

freedombecki said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so. Here's his plan to reverse overspending: Romney's Spending Plan
> 
> I hope you agree it is better than any of us had hoped, and at least it will stop the printing presses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eliminating the title funding is frankly stupid.  People know this.  This is why Obama will win in November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He will not get any votes from the thousands of drillers in the Gulf of Mexico when he unilaterally cancelled all drilling there giving up our rights to drill for minerals to 3 countries that moved right in--China and Russia with Cubans collecting the rent.
Click to expand...

Electorally Texas, LA, MS,  and AL were all red anyway.  No loss there politically speaking.  




freedombecki said:


> You think 3 communist countries are gonna play fair with this country? If you do, your screen is out of focus. Look at the differences in trade with China. Are you getting a better picture now? Last year, the Sino/American chart shows that we imported $399.362 billion from them, but they only took 103,939 billion in our exports.
> 
> Also, the next time he gets a bee up his butt to give away Alaskan territorial waters to Russia, he needs to contact the sovereign state of Alaska before he does that.
> 
> Is he still withholding Homeland Security information from Arizona law enforcement by being cute with his enemy state of Arizona? I'm here to tell you Arizona people paid their federal income taxes. If he has a beef with the leadership of Arizona, he needs to man up and not make life less for people already beleaguered from the human flood that came into their state with the clothes on their backs and needed housing, food, transportation, and jobs. Now all of these people were threatened by having Homeland security information access denied.


Not sure about this "witholding"; I do know that the county folks get plenty of DHS briefings about threats and such.  Not sure about immigration issues though.  



freedombecki said:


> I hate that. I just hate it. And I'm not even anywhere near Arizona. I hate it because Americans are being discriminated against over political differences.
> 
> If you think Obama is going to have an easy time of getting re-elected, you should review how he treats his political opponents worse than he treats stated American enemies.
> 
> Some people don't believe his garbage dump concealment with flowery feel good speech.



If the country was going to consider Mitt Romney for President; he would be well ahead at this point.  He isn't.  He isn't gaining much in the way of momentum.  The Ryan pick did nothing except add more baggage and muddle his message on Medicare which apparently he wants to convert to a voucher system--if you voucher doesn't cover your procedure.....the plan is still being drawn up but if it is as ruthless as the rest of his budget, you're pretty much shit out of luck it seems.  

Anyway, eliminating the Title X Funding is just another salvo in the war on women and their reproductive choice.  Hasn't he pandered to the mouth-breathers and knuckle draggers enough?


----------



## candycorn

The Rabbi said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I really don't know his position on abortion.  And it doesn't make the slightest bit of difference.  We are going to have legal abortion in this country until the Supreme Court overturns it.  And I'm not holding my breath on that.
> But you agree that Obama changes positions for political benefit, right?  So accusing Romney of that is just blowing smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people are not in favor of gay marriage--are you?  Dumbass.  I mean really; if you think believing that supporting of SSM would be a bump in the polls with most Americans; you're dumber than I tell people.  It didn't get him one vote that he  didn't already have idiot.
> 
> As for your research of your candidate--laughable to say the least.  Lets see; you're a conservative and he is not.  Yet you support him.  You say you don't know his position on abortion (a lie obviously but hey, we've lost count of the number of fibs you've told so it doesn't really matter now does it).
> 
> Anyway, here is your candidate flip flopping on all sorts of "principles" in addition to the policy flip flops you overlook wilfully for some reason.
> 
> Still Voting For 'Mitt Romney'? - YouTube
> 
> Here he is saying he'll keep part of the ACA:
> 
> Watch Full Romney Response to Health Care Ruling: "I Will Act to Repeal Obamacare" - YouTube
> 
> Do you think Perry would have been a better President than Romney will never be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, you're getting more shrill with every post.  Relax.  President Romney will make this country better.  He will heal it from the terrible rifts of the Obama years. Things are never as bad as you imagine.
Click to expand...


You left skid marks retreating so fast there Lucy.  

B!tch.


----------



## Listening

People who don't think Ryan had an impact are whoring just as bad as Cutter/Shultz.

Real Clear saw the average drop from 4.3 in Obama's favor to 1.0 in Obama's favor.  The swing states have tightened up.

Talk about delusional.


----------



## candycorn

Liability said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it's because you're asking different questions of the President based only on his skin color and his funny sounding name.  "Nobody has ever asked to see my birth certificate."  Willard M. Romney--August 2012.  This is proof of racism in birtherland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, you're a fucknut. You're irrational and filled with hate.
> 
> Still, it probably has a hell of a lot more to do with his father being a foreign national, doncha think?
> 
> Yeah, you spew shit because you're a leftist demagogue and you have no integrity, but don't you think there is small chance people question your little tin god's birth because his father was from Kenya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> cornycane knows better.  She just doesn't care.
> 
> Bi*rthers may be a bit delusional*, but there's nothing at all inherently racist in asking their questions under the circumstances.
> 
> And there was absolutely nothing racist in Mitt's lame little quip.
> 
> The claims made by nutters like cornycane are just intentionally dishonest propaganda efforts.
Click to expand...


The President produced his birth certificate.  Any questions that remain are based on racism or simply out of abject stupidity.


----------



## candycorn

Listening said:


> People who don't think Ryan had an impact are whoring just as bad as Cutter/Shultz.
> 
> Real Clear saw the average drop from 4.3 in Obama's favor to 1.0 in Obama's favor.  The swing states have tightened up.
> 
> Talk about delusional.



Yeah, Romney was ahead in Florida before the Ryan appointment.  Now it's a dead heat although the President hasn't been there in about a month.  

Obama has it in the bag!


----------



## Uncensored2008

candycorn said:


> The President produced his birth certificate.  Any questions that remain are based on racism or simply out of abject stupidity.



Any accusations or "racism" are based on fucknuttery or abject stupidity.

You demagogues are scum, screaming "RACIST" at everyone who has political differences demeans the concept or racism and reveals you as irrational and dishonest.


----------



## The Rabbi

Uncensored2008 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The President produced his birth certificate.  Any questions that remain are based on racism or simply out of abject stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any accusations or "racism" are based on fucknuttery or abject stupidity.
> 
> You demagogues are scum, screaming "RACIST" at everyone who has political differences demeans the concept or racism and reveals you as irrational and dishonest.
Click to expand...


It's all they've got at this point.  That will be the excuse for when Obama loses. It was racist America coming out insuring he failed.


----------



## Liability

candycorn said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look, you're a fucknut. You're irrational and filled with hate.
> 
> Still, it probably has a hell of a lot more to do with his father being a foreign national, doncha think?
> 
> Yeah, you spew shit because you're a leftist demagogue and you have no integrity, but don't you think there is small chance people question your little tin god's birth because his father was from Kenya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornycane knows better.  She just doesn't care.
> 
> Bi*rthers may be a bit delusional*, but there's nothing at all inherently racist in asking their questions under the circumstances.
> 
> And there was absolutely nothing racist in Mitt's lame little quip.
> 
> The claims made by nutters like cornycane are just intentionally dishonest propaganda efforts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The President produced his birth certificate.  Any questions that remain are based on racism or simply out of abject stupidity.
Click to expand...


Wrong, nutbar.  He did, however, provide the certification of live birth.  

Also, the questions that remain are his own fault.

Plus, his own website SUGGEST*ED* it's ok to joke about the topic:



> Barack Obama, there is a store where a person can buy a range of products to advertise that they are an Obama supporter. Looking through the store, I was surprised to find three offerings that explicitly referenced the so-called &#8216;birther&#8217; controversy:
> 
> MADE IN THE USA MUG (SKU OFA0805)
> There&#8217;s really no way to make the conspiracy about President Obama&#8217;s birth certificate completely go away, so we might as well laugh at it &#8212; and make sure as many people as possible are in on the joke. Get your Obama birth certificate Made in the USA mug today. $22.50


 -- President Obama's Website Suggests Telling Jokes About 'Birther' Controversy? | Opinion - Conservative *NOTE:  IT appears the thin skinned President took down those comical references.*

Maybe the President is the racist, then?


----------



## Listening




----------



## JoeB131

kaz said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, arguing with a birther is like arguing with a Mormon or a 9-11 Truther or a UFO believer, they've created their own reality, and are happy to live there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arguing with you is like arguing with a Klansman
Click to expand...


Well, probably seems like that to you, since you never seem to win an argument with anyone...


----------



## JoeB131

Listening said:


>



Here's a good place to tell me animus towards Obama isn't based on Racism.  

Anyone want to make that argument, now would be the time.


----------



## JoeB131

mudwhistle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, arguing with a birther is like arguing with a Mormon or a 9-11 Truther or a UFO believer, they've created their own reality, and are happy to live there.
> 
> In your reality, you have an elaborate conspiracy going back to 1961 that thousands of people were involved in the coverup, and even though Hillary Clinton and John McCain couldn't prove the fraud, you can because you read something on the internet somewhere.
> 
> Is Barack Obama a Natural-Born Citizen? - Urban Legends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty clear you're off you rocker.
> 
> You're like a male version of truthmatters.
> 
> 
> So.......
Click to expand...


Why don't you try answering the point?  

If Obama was really born in Kenya, how is it that Hillary Clinton or John McCain, who had MILLIONS to spend on oppossition research, were unable to prove this, but gosh darn, you and Gatsby and a hundred other racist losers are able to prove this vast (and largely illogical) conspiracy to be true. 

I'm still trying to figure out what plan Obama folks had in mind when they snuck him into Keyna.


----------



## Uncensored2008

JoeB131 said:


> Here's a good place to tell me animus towards Obama isn't based on Racism.
> 
> Anyone want to make that argument, now would be the time.



You should smoke less crack.

You desperate fuck.


----------



## JoeB131

Uncensored2008 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the disaster is over, and they figure out they've lost a lot of Republicans because the party has gone so crazy, they'll be asking how to get me back.
> 
> And my response is - start giving a fuck about the working man and kick the religious nutbags to the curb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you'll support the Republicans when they become Bolsheviks, like you.
Click to expand...


Well, my word would be "Americans"....  

Most of whom work for a living and don't think you should impose your religion on other people.


----------



## JoeB131

Uncensored2008 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, you proved your racism by embracing Birtherism.
> 
> Even after it was proven once and for all he was born in Hawaii.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucknut moron, a partisan hack. You're in a panic because you see your little tin Messiah® crashing and burning. You scream "racist" in blind hope that it will coerce others to vote for your ruler.
> 
> Joe, go fuck yourself, you scumbag demagogue.
Click to expand...


I'm pointing out that Romney is blowing the racist dogwhistles of "Birth Certificate" and "Welfare"... which he is.   

Except the media is calling him on it.  ANd good for them.

The sad thing is, the GOP has regressed.  George W. Bush moved away from this kind of nonsense, to his credit.  He worked for a humane resolution to immigration, appointed the first black Secretary of State and the first Hispanic Attorney General.  And to his credit, it was starting to pay off. In 2004, he got 11% f the black vote (best performance for the GOP since 1984) and 44% of the Hispanic vote.  

But Romney figures he's not going to get anywhere near that, so he's trying to stoke white anger, figuring the economy is just bad enough for him to get away with it.


----------



## Uncensored2008

JoeB131 said:


> Well, my word would be "Americans"....
> 
> Most of whom work for a living and don't think you should impose your religion on other people.



Admit it, you hate Mitt Romney because he's white.

You hold your Bolshevik views because you're a racist.

You support Obama because of your racism.


----------



## Uncensored2008

JoeB131 said:


> I'm pointing out that Romney is blowing the racist dogwhistles of "Birth Certificate" and "Welfare"... which he is.



You hate all white people. You hate Romney because he's white.



> Except the media is calling him on it.  ANd good for them.



You're just a racist.


----------



## bodecea

Uncensored2008 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, my word would be "Americans"....
> 
> Most of whom work for a living and don't think you should impose your religion on other people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admit it, you hate Mitt Romney because he's white.
> 
> You hold your Bolshevik views because you're a racist.
> 
> You support Obama because of your racism.
Click to expand...


Once again, Uncensored spends his posts telling other people what they think and feel....regardless of what they really think and feel.


----------



## JoeB131

Shelzin said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Linky, linky, plz. thx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go up, He repeats the racist Birther bullshit.
> 
> Birthers are Racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry...  While I'm no fan of Obama...  That's an idiotic stance.  Questioning where someone is born, even if it's been proven, isn't racist.
Click to expand...


No, actually, it is.  

How many other presidents have had the place of their birth questioned? Ever?   None. 

How many of them were white males.  All 42 of them*.  

(*While Obama is the 44th president, only 42 men have held the office.)


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> Once again, Uncensored spends his posts telling other people what they think and feel....regardless of what they really think and feel.



ROFL

Gawdamn but you're fucking stupid.


----------



## JoeB131

Uncensored2008 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, my word would be "Americans"....
> 
> Most of whom work for a living and don't think you should impose your religion on other people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admit it, you hate Mitt Romney because he's white.
> 
> You hold your Bolshevik views because you're a racist.
> 
> You support Obama because of your racism.
Click to expand...


Nah, I hate Romney because he's a Mormon. And a douchebag.  And a liar. And a flip-flopper, and now, apparently a racist, too.


----------



## bodecea

Liability said:


> ItsjustmeIthink said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, opponets of Obama think he'll lose, who would of guessed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wow: supporters of Pres. Obama realize he is going to lose, but pretend otherwise.*
> 
> We all would have guessed.
Click to expand...


Ah...and you know this.....how?


(I love the new level of delusion you guys are living under now.....it's fun)


----------



## Uncensored2008

JoeB131 said:


> No, actually, it is.



You only support Obama because you're a racist and hate white people.



> How many other presidents have had the place of their birth questioned? Ever?   None.



How many other had parents who were not American citizens? 

So your question is stupid, and you only ask it because you're a racist.



> How many of them were white males.  All 42 of them*.



And you hate whites, racist.



> (*While Obama is the 44th president, only 42 men have held the office.)



Izzatrite?

Good to know that only two presidents have held office for more than one term.......


----------



## Uncensored2008

JoeB131 said:


> Nah, I hate Romney because he's a Mormon.



No, hating Romney is racism. Just like opposing Obama is.



> And a douchebag.



You're a douchebag, so is it self-loathing? Is your hatred of whites self-loathing?



> And a liar. And a flip-flopper, and now, apparently a racist, too.



You hate all whites because of childhood issues?

Were you raised a racist?


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> Ah...and you know this.....how?
> 
> 
> (I love the new level of dilusion you guys are living under now.....it's fun)



You need to scream that he's a racist for saying Obama will lose.

Get with the Meme, Shortbus.


----------



## JoeB131

Uncensored2008 said:


> (*While Obama is the 44th president, only 42 men have held the office.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Izzatrite?
> 
> Good to know that only two presidents have held office for more than one term.......
Click to expand...


Grover Cleveland was the 22nd and 24th President, because he served non-consecutive terms. 

I'm sure they skipped over that in Home SKule, Cleetus.


----------



## bodecea

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...and you know this.....how?
> 
> 
> (I love the new level of dilusion you guys are living under now.....it's fun)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to scream that he's a racist for saying Obama will lose.
> 
> Get with the Meme, Shortbus.
Click to expand...


You mean the meme you say we all believe.   

I don't believe Obama is going to lose.   Would you like a friendly wager on it?


----------



## Uncensored2008

JoeB131 said:


> Grover Cleveland was the 22nd and 24th President, because he served non-consecutive terms.



Do you want a cookie?



> I'm sure they skipped over that in Home SKule, Cleetus.



What's a "skule," racist?

Is it your claim that all white people, whom you hate, were taught in a shack in West Virginia?

What are you trying to convey, racist?


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> You mean the meme you say we all believe.




I'm just going by the shit that mindless fucks like JoeB, Rinita, TruthMatters, and the rest of the USMB leftist brain trust are spewing.



> I don't believe Obama is going to lose.   Would you like a friendly wager on it?



At this point, it's a tight race, with the demagogues playing as dirty as possible. I suspect that Romney will win, but it's too close to call. No doubt Obama will follow up his claim that Romney murdered a women by some claim that he raped women and kept them from sacred abortion, or some shit. So who knows the effect of the libel and slander your shameful party, and fucktard Obama are spewing, will have.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

JoeB131 said:


> You know, arguing with a birther is like arguing with a Mormon or a 9-11 Truther or a UFO believer, they've created their own reality, and are happy to live there.
> 
> In your reality, you have an elaborate conspiracy going back to 1961 that thousands of people were involved in the coverup, and even though Hillary Clinton and John McCain couldn't prove the fraud, you can because you read something on the internet somewhere.
> 
> Is Barack Obama a Natural-Born Citizen? - Urban Legends





> You know, arguing with a birther is like arguing with a Mormon or a 9-11 Truther or a UFO believer



They make more sense than you do. And even if many of them believe crazy theories; you have a propensity to ignore simple truths.

And of course people are involved in the cover-up. You can't pull off a major scandal without players.


----------



## candycorn

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, my word would be "Americans"....
> 
> Most of whom work for a living and don't think you should impose your religion on other people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admit it, you hate Mitt Romney because he's white.
> 
> You hold your Bolshevik views because you're a racist.
> 
> You support Obama because of your racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again, Uncensored spends his posts telling other people what they think and feel....regardless of what they really think and feel.
Click to expand...


He gives the world a superiority complex.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rinata said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh... right. Photoshopped.
> 
> And all the witnesses were paid off.
> 
> And the contemporary birth announcements in newspapers were all part of the plot.
> 
> Just to point out how absolutely batshit insane Birthers are, you have to believe that Obama's Parents snuck out of Hawaii to go to Keyna to give birth, without the INS or whatever it's equivlent was back then, for the purpose of having a baby in a third world country...
> 
> I'm sorry, what would be the reasoning for them to do this.
> 
> Not to mention the fact that his mother was a citizen, which automatically conferred citizenship upon him, no matter where he was born.
> 
> Birthers... are... racists.  And Romney has decided to appeal to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The witnesses? Like the dead doctor and the senile nurse who supposedly remembers a random birth?
> 
> Phony birth announcements were common for the sake of conning welfare benefits dude.
> 
> And no__ I've been over this with you and others. A parent being a citizen to a foreign child only bestowed citizenship with a green card (in 1961); but you Obamanites can't accept the truth if it's inconvenient. Lies are much better.
> 
> Also, even if Obama was born in the states; he was likely registered as a citizen while in Indonesia, and they don't accept dual citizenship.
> 
> Also, Obama's own damn literature said he was born in Kenya.
> 
> Also, his selective service card has been shown to be a forgery beyond a shadow of a doubt.
> 
> Also, there is doubts about his social security number.
> 
> And__ Hawaii has not followed their own laws in releasing the short form birth certificate.
> 
> And__ the college records which he keeps hidden, likely show that he received aid as a foreign student.
> 
> I'm sorry dude__ but you don't have to agree with me. But you calling anyone a racist for not ignoring these matters; is just the height of arrogance and frankly I'm considering putting your ass on ignore b/c you clearly are not intellectually honest at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The nerve of anybody calling you racist!!!
Click to expand...


Rinata tried to pick-up joeb's loser ball and failed miserably.


----------



## bodecea

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the meme you say we all believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just going by the shit that mindless fucks like JoeB, Rinita, TruthMatters, and the rest of the USMB leftist brain trust are spewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe Obama is going to lose.   Would you like a friendly wager on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At this point, it's a tight race, with the demagogues playing as dirty as possible. I suspect that Romney will win, but it's too close to call. No doubt Obama will follow up his claim that Romney murdered a women by some claim that he raped women and kept them from sacred abortion, or some shit. So who knows the effect of the libel and slander your shameful party, and fucktard Obama are spewing, will have.
Click to expand...


So much for having faith that Obama is going to lose....can't even risk a friendly wager.....


----------



## The Rabbi

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the meme you say we all believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just going by the shit that mindless fucks like JoeB, Rinita, TruthMatters, and the rest of the USMB leftist brain trust are spewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe Obama is going to lose.   Would you like a friendly wager on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At this point, it's a tight race, with the demagogues playing as dirty as possible. I suspect that Romney will win, but it's too close to call. No doubt Obama will follow up his claim that Romney murdered a women by some claim that he raped women and kept them from sacred abortion, or some shit. So who knows the effect of the libel and slander your shameful party, and fucktard Obama are spewing, will have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So much for having faith that Obama is going to lose....can't even risk a *friendly* wager.....
Click to expand...

You mis-spelled "juvenile".


----------



## CandySlice

The idea of Obama spending another four years in the White House fills me with dread. I can only hope enough Americans are awake to make the difference in Nov. You'd think anyone with any sense could take a quick look at this weasel's record and it would be a no-brainer. NO WAY do we put this Obamanation back in office. The consequences are too terrible to contemplate.


----------



## JimBowie1958

CandySlice said:


> The idea of Obama spending another four years in the White House fills me with dread. I can only hope enough Americans are awake to make the difference in Nov. You'd think anyone with any sense could take a quick look at this weasel's record and it would be a no-brainer. NO WAY do we put this Obamanation back in office. The consequences are too terrible to contemplate.



I know what you mean but the attempt by Romn-bots to change the rules process at this convention confirms what fascists those ass-hats are. They want a top-down flow of power that starts inside the Washington DC Beltway and fuck all the fly-over rubes anyway.

I am thinking I will write in 'Ron Paul'.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,





CandySlice said:


> The idea of Obama spending another four years in the White House fills me with dread. I can only hope enough Americans are awake to make the difference in Nov. You'd think anyone with any sense could take a quick look at this weasel's record and it would be a no-brainer. NO WAY do we put this Obamanation back in office. The consequences are too terrible to contemplate.





1. Yeah, its kinda wow, how bat shit crazy people in America, would vote again for Obama, right?
2. But, look around, the DNC is having Muslims in to rub elbows with at their convention, now thats some bat shit crazy shit right there!!!!!
3. Its his idea, Obama's.
4. Because he is a Muslim, and he is going to come out of the Muslim closet during the convention!!!!!!
5. You heard it here first!!!!!!


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## mudwhistle

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> The idea of Obama spending another four years in the White House fills me with dread. I can only hope enough Americans are awake to make the difference in Nov. You'd think anyone with any sense could take a quick look at this weasel's record and it would be a no-brainer. NO WAY do we put this Obamanation back in office. The consequences are too terrible to contemplate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yeah, its kinda wow, how bat shit crazy people in America, would vote again for Obama, right?
> 2. But, look around, the DNC is having Muslims in to rub elbows with at their convention, now thats some bat shit crazy shit right there!!!!!
> 3. Its his idea, Obama's.
> 4. Because he is a Muslim, and he is going to come out of the Muslim closet during the convention!!!!!!
> 5. You heard it here first!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
Click to expand...


Yup, a two hour Muslim prayer session in conjunction with the DNC.

Kind of spells out how the war on terror is going in the Democrat Party. 

They've thrown in with the enemy.


----------



## JimBowie1958

mudwhistle said:


> 4Yup, a two hour Muslim prayer session in conjunction with the DNC.
> 
> Kind of spells out how the war on terror is going in the Democrat Party.
> 
> They've thrown in with the enemy.



What about that secularism thingy the Dems have harped on for years now?


----------



## Listening

JoeB131 said:


> Listening said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a good place to tell me animus towards Obama isn't based on Racism.
> 
> Anyone want to make that argument, now would be the time.
Click to expand...


When I saw that, race never occurred to me.

It has to do with their obvious difference (skin color) and obvious similarities (both are incompetent).

Maybe I just don't sweat it like I should.


----------



## JoeB131

Uncensored2008 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grover Cleveland was the 22nd and 24th President, because he served non-consecutive terms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want a cookie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure they skipped over that in Home SKule, Cleetus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's a "skule," racist?
> 
> Is it your claim that all white people, whom you hate, were taught in a shack in West Virginia?
> 
> What are you trying to convey, racist?
Click to expand...


No, just stupid Teabagging morons like you.  

The kind that scream "Get your Gummit Hands off my Medicare."
The kind that think dinosaurs are gone because Noah didn't have room for them on the Ark.
The kind that think Obama was born in Keyna.
The kind that refer to the Civil War as "the War between the States".

I could come up with a full list of the crazy the GOP has felt a need to pander to, instead of mocking and ignoring, but you get the idea...


----------



## JoeB131

Listening said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listening said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a good place to tell me animus towards Obama isn't based on Racism.
> 
> Anyone want to make that argument, now would be the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I saw that, race never occurred to me.
> 
> It has to do with their obvious difference (skin color) and obvious similarities (both are incompetent).
> 
> Maybe I just don't sweat it like I should.
Click to expand...


Coming from a man whose cult's bible says black skin is a curse of Cain, and that didn't allow black folks to become members until 1978... um, yeah....


----------



## JoeB131

TheGreatGatsby said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, arguing with a birther is like arguing with a Mormon or a 9-11 Truther or a UFO believer, they've created their own reality, and are happy to live there.
> 
> In your reality, you have an elaborate conspiracy going back to 1961 that thousands of people were involved in the coverup, and even though Hillary Clinton and John McCain couldn't prove the fraud, you can because you read something on the internet somewhere.
> 
> Is Barack Obama a Natural-Born Citizen? - Urban Legends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, arguing with a birther is like arguing with a Mormon or a 9-11 Truther or a UFO believer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They make more sense than you do. And even if many of them believe crazy theories; you have a propensity to ignore simple truths.
> 
> And of course people are involved in the cover-up. You can't pull off a major scandal without players.
Click to expand...


I'm still trying to figure out why there would be a coverup to start with... 

I mean, what were Barak Senior and Ann trying to pull, exactly, by having little Barack born in Keyna?  

"Ooooh, we're going to have him born in Keyna, then fake his birth in Hawaii by taking out fake birth announcements, so that in 50 years he can be President."  

It kind of makes no sense. There really was no good reason to take a very pregnant woman to a third world country for weekend so she could give birth there.


----------



## candycorn

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, arguing with a birther is like arguing with a Mormon or a 9-11 Truther or a UFO believer, they've created their own reality, and are happy to live there.
> 
> In your reality, you have an elaborate conspiracy going back to 1961 that thousands of people were involved in the coverup, and even though Hillary Clinton and John McCain couldn't prove the fraud, you can because you read something on the internet somewhere.
> 
> Is Barack Obama a Natural-Born Citizen? - Urban Legends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, arguing with a birther is like arguing with a Mormon or a 9-11 Truther or a UFO believer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They make more sense than you do. And even if many of them believe crazy theories; you have a propensity to ignore simple truths.
> 
> And of course people are involved in the cover-up. You can't pull off a major scandal without players.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out why there would be a coverup to start with...
> 
> I mean, what were Barak Senior and Ann trying to pull, exactly, by having little Barack born in Keyna?
> 
> "Ooooh, we're going to have him born in Keyna, then fake his birth in Hawaii by taking out fake birth announcements, so that in 50 years he can be President."
> 
> It kind of makes no sense. There really was no good reason to take a very pregnant woman to a third world country for weekend so she could give birth there.
Click to expand...


Whats really sad is that the same people who reject 9/11 theories based on how unbelievable the scenarios are (fake planes, getting NORAD to stand down, bombs in the Pentagon/WTC, missiles fired at the Pentagon, USAF shoot down of Flight 93--pick em) readily buy into this cockamamie scenario with even less proof.


----------



## JimBowie1958

JoeB131 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why there would be a coverup to start with...
> 
> I mean, what were Barak Senior and Ann trying to pull, exactly, by having little Barack born in Keyna?
> 
> "Ooooh, we're going to have him born in Keyna, then fake his birth in Hawaii by taking out fake birth announcements, so that in 50 years he can be President."
> 
> It kind of makes no sense. There really was no good reason to take a very pregnant woman to a third world country for weekend so she could give birth there.



Of course, Joe, it makes no sense because you are distorting what these people are claiming into making no sense. Do you really think that proves something?

I believe Obama is a natural born US citizen, but thats because I dont believe Obama's claims to having been born in Kenya were true when he was trying to sell his books and get funding to attend college.

But it is plain he is hiding something and the pure hypoicrisy of refusing to give full public access to his birth data and school records while at the same time slamming Romney for not making public his tax records is just beyond normal hypocrisy and approaching schizophrenia. That would make Obama a schizo narcicist President of legendary proportions, far surpassing Nixon or Wilson.


----------



## JimBowie1958

candycorn said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> They make more sense than you do. And even if many of them believe crazy theories; you have a propensity to ignore simple truths.
> 
> And of course people are involved in the cover-up. You can't pull off a major scandal without players.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out why there would be a coverup to start with...
> 
> I mean, what were Barak Senior and Ann trying to pull, exactly, by having little Barack born in Keyna?
> 
> "Ooooh, we're going to have him born in Keyna, then fake his birth in Hawaii by taking out fake birth announcements, so that in 50 years he can be President."
> 
> It kind of makes no sense. There really was no good reason to take a very pregnant woman to a third world country for weekend so she could give birth there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whats really sad is that the same people who reject 9/11 theories based on how unbelievable the scenarios are (fake planes, getting NORAD to stand down, bombs in the Pentagon/WTC, missiles fired at the Pentagon, USAF shoot down of Flight 93--pick em) readily buy into this cockamamie scenario with even less proof.
Click to expand...


It is cockamamy because Joe is simply making it up. No one is claiming that Joes Straw man really happened.

REally, some people around here need to take a critical thinking course or two.


----------



## JoeB131

JimBowie1958 said:


> Of course, Joe, it makes no sense because you are distorting what these people are claiming into making no sense. Do you really think that proves something?
> 
> I believe Obama is a natural born US citizen, but thats because I dont believe Obama's claims to having been born in Kenya were true when he was trying to sell his books and get funding to attend college.
> 
> But it is plain he is hiding something and the pure hypoicrisy of refusing to give full public access to his birth data and school records while at the same time slamming Romney for not making public his tax records is just beyond normal hypocrisy and approaching schizophrenia. That would make Obama a schizo narcicist President of legendary proportions, far surpassing Nixon or Wilson.



I'm not seeing how his school records are really relevent to anything. 

If you don't think he would have had an easy time in the late 1970's, early 80's getting scholarships by just being a black guy from America, you obviously didn't know what things were like back then.  Colleges were bending over backwards to find qualified minority applicants. So the notion he only got into college by claiming he was from Keyna is kind of silly.  

Same thing with teh "Well, he was trying to sell books".  Really? The only proof of that is a brochure that got it wrong that probably had less than a 100 copies printed.  Trust me, the guy was not getting rich as an author back in the day. 

Romney's tax records are germaine. His whole claim to the presidency is "I was an awesome b usinessman!"  Okay, fine.  Then please disclose how awesome. 

It's not just his tax records the Weird Mormon Robot is hiding. It's his records from the time he ran the olympics, his records from when he was governor of Massachusetts, his records from when he was an elder in the Mormon Cult.


----------



## JoeB131

JimBowie1958 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out why there would be a coverup to start with...
> 
> I mean, what were Barak Senior and Ann trying to pull, exactly, by having little Barack born in Keyna?
> 
> "Ooooh, we're going to have him born in Keyna, then fake his birth in Hawaii by taking out fake birth announcements, so that in 50 years he can be President."
> 
> It kind of makes no sense. There really was no good reason to take a very pregnant woman to a third world country for weekend so she could give birth there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats really sad is that the same people who reject 9/11 theories based on how unbelievable the scenarios are (fake planes, getting NORAD to stand down, bombs in the Pentagon/WTC, missiles fired at the Pentagon, USAF shoot down of Flight 93--pick em) readily buy into this cockamamie scenario with even less proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is cockamamy because Joe is simply making it up. No one is claiming that Joes Straw man really happened.
> 
> REally, some people around here need to take a critical thinking course or two.
Click to expand...


It's not a straw man at all.   I'm just pointing out the silliness of what Gatsby and other Birfers believe.  

They honestly believe that Obama was born in Kenya, even though his parents were residing in Hawaii and were documented by school and employment and immigration records as having done so.  

But in Birfer-Land, his parents snuck out of the country, without the knowledge of the government.  Flew to Keyna.  Had their baby there with no record being taken by the Keynan authorities.  Then snuck back into the United States, got someone to forge birth certificates for them and placed birth annoucements. 

Keeping in mind, this is Hawaii, where the only practical way in or out was by plane. 

To give you an idea of how impractical this is... I looked up the cost of a round trip ticket from Honolulu to Nairobi today.   It runs about $1800-1900.  And that's today. It was probably a lot more expensive in 1961 when air routes weren't as developed and they had layovers and everything else.  So it was probably a pretty expensive proposition. 

Keep in mind, we are talking about two struggling college students here.  Who somehow masterminded a covert trip to a foreign country, gave birth to a child, snuck him back into the US, and then created an elaborate scheme to create a backstory for him because in 50 years, he might be able to run for president. 

Even though at the time, being half-black meant he couldn't even get a decent seat in a resturant.


----------



## The Rabbi

If there is nothing to hide in Obama's transcripts, why is he hiding them?
As for Romney, do you think he's faking it?  Maybe he's really on the verge of bankruptcy and all this wealth is an act.
tool.


----------



## JoeB131

The Rabbi said:


> If there is nothing to hide in Obama's transcripts, why is he hiding them?
> As for Romney, do you think he's faking it?  Maybe he's really on the verge of bankruptcy and all this wealth is an act.
> tool.



No, actaully, what I think is that Romney's tax returns will show- 

1) He was highly involved in Bain and all the bad stuff Bain did after 1999.  
2) That he pays a ridiculously low tax rate.
3) That he had a lot of money squirreled away in offshore bank accounts. 

All things that will make him look really bad.  

As for Obama's transcripts, that's just the kind of crazy talk you expect from the right these days.   We know he had a high GPA and earned a J.D.


----------



## JimBowie1958

JoeB131 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, Joe, it makes no sense because you are distorting what these people are claiming into making no sense. Do you really think that proves something?
> 
> I believe Obama is a natural born US citizen, but thats because I dont believe Obama's claims to having been born in Kenya were true when he was trying to sell his books and get funding to attend college.
> 
> But it is plain he is hiding something and the pure hypoicrisy of refusing to give full public access to his birth data and school records while at the same time slamming Romney for not making public his tax records is just beyond normal hypocrisy and approaching schizophrenia. That would make Obama a schizo narcicist President of legendary proportions, far surpassing Nixon or Wilson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not seeing how his school records are really relevent to anything.
> 
> If you don't think he would have had an easy time in the late 1970's, early 80's getting scholarships by just being a black guy from America, you obviously didn't know what things were like back then.  Colleges were bending over backwards to find qualified minority applicants. So the notion he only got into college by claiming he was from Keyna is kind of silly.
Click to expand...


I didnt say that. He got into some elite schools because, so the claim goes, because he used foreign student slots and funding for such. I think this is a legitimate question so why keep the records sealed?



JoeB131 said:


> Same thing with teh "Well, he was trying to sell books".  Really? The only proof of that is a brochure that got it wrong that probably had less than a 100 copies printed.  Trust me, the guy was not getting rich as an author back in the day.



Say what you want about the brochure, but the publishers dont just make up shit to say about their authors. They may exagerate some, but the authors vverify the accuracy of what the publishers use. 

And I dont mind if Obama got rich or didnt, that is immaterial. I am wondering why he signed off on it when it claimed he was from Kenya. Does he have such low regard for honesty that he would make such a fallacious claim?

And what does it matter how many were printed? He only has to sign off once.



JoeB131 said:


> Romney's tax records are germaine. His whole claim to the presidency is "I was an awesome b usinessman!"  Okay, fine.  Then please disclose how awesome.
> 
> It's not just his tax records the Weird Mormon Robot is hiding. It's his records from the time he ran the olympics, his records from when he was governor of Massachusetts, his records from when he was an elder in the Mormon Cult.



You know why he doesnt want those records released. To get these things done he had to make a lot of back room deals, and he probably kept some records of what was discussed as men like him tend to do. 

What he accomplished, by whatever means, is public. Its how it was accomplished that is not and he doesnt want that publicized, nor should it be IMO. In democracy you cant get anything done without such horse trading sessions being kept private. You know that.

Romney is a liar and there is plenty of proof of that out there. The problem is the public now expects politicians to be liars so it has no traction. So now the Obamites have to go further and show Romney was a tax cheat, and I doubt that is the case. 

Romney wouldnt be so obvious, and his refusal to publicize his tax records (that he has no legal obligation to show) is just a way of keeping the Obamites focused on a relatively harmless item and not moving on from that to what might perhaps be far more damaging.


----------



## JimBowie1958

JoeB131 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there is nothing to hide in Obama's transcripts, why is he hiding them?
> As for Romney, do you think he's faking it?  Maybe he's really on the verge of bankruptcy and all this wealth is an act.
> tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, actaully, what I think is that Romney's tax returns will show-
> 
> 1) He was highly involved in Bain and all the bad stuff Bain did after 1999.
> 2) That he pays a ridiculously low tax rate.
> 3) That he had a lot of money squirreled away in offshore bank accounts.
> 
> All things that will make him look really bad.
Click to expand...


Why? Unless he broke the law, he used legal lopholes and deductions. If it isnt what he has been saying were his tax percentages paid, so what? We already know he is a liar and most Americans are OK with that as well.

The Obamites should be attacking Romneys base on the right by show casing his slanderous attacks on previously respected GOP conservative leaders, his very liberal record in Massachhusettes, his reputation for using backroom deals with gay groups that he publicly denied, and some of the slips some of his advisers have made that shows his true intentions once elected. 

By reminding conservatives of these things a third of them stay home and dont vote, a third vote but dont do anything more due to lack of enthhusiasm, and the remaining conservatives dont matter because ifthat doesnt give them pause then they are unreachable anyway.

Using a third party Super PAC would just be icing on the cake.



JoeB131 said:


> As for Obama's transcripts, that's just the kind of crazy talk you expect from the right these days.   We know he had a high GPA and earned a J.D.



I dont think its all about his GPA and a JD. ITs about his claims to be a foreign student and his class attendance.


----------



## JimBowie1958

JoeB131 said:


> They honestly believe that Obama was born in Kenya, even though his parents were residing in Hawaii and were documented by school and employment and immigration records as having done so.
> 
> But in Birfer-Land, his parents snuck out of the country, without the knowledge of the government.  Flew to Keyna.  Had their baby there with no record being taken by the Keynan authorities.  Then snuck back into the United States, got someone to forge birth certificates for them and placed birth annoucements.
> 
> Keeping in mind, this is Hawaii, where the only practical way in or out was by plane.
> 
> To give you an idea of how impractical this is... I looked up the cost of a round trip ticket from Honolulu to Nairobi today.   It runs about $1800-1900.  And that's today. It was probably a lot more expensive in 1961 when air routes weren't as developed and they had layovers and everything else.  So it was probably a pretty expensive proposition.
> 
> Keep in mind, we are talking about two struggling college students here.  Who somehow masterminded a covert trip to a foreign country, gave birth to a child, snuck him back into the US, and then created an elaborate scheme to create a backstory for him because in 50 years, he might be able to run for president.
> 
> Even though at the time, being half-black meant he couldn't even get a decent seat in a resturant.



So how is air fare to and from Kenya so costly it is absurd to suggest it happened when we know his father did fly to and from Kenya (unless you claim his father wasnt from Kenya) and flying to and from Indonesia was about as costly.

Obviously, someone was paying their way, probably some leftwing Soros type. But who knows? Tell me who paid for his flights to and from Indonesia and you probably have the same person that hypothetically may have paid for tickets to Kenya.

As to his half-black, half-white status, those were some fucked up times regarding race that defy reason and science. But today we dont subscribe to a one drop rule anymore so why is Obama not just as white as he is black? Because he can get more votes that way? This reinforces concerns about his integrity, one of the few things I used to give him some credit for.


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> So much for having faith that Obama is going to lose....can't even risk a friendly wager.....



The faith is with you demagoguecrats, "Dear Leader has it in the bag."  Filthy demagogues like Obama are tossing the most profane libel, maybe they can create enough FUD to make people forget the failed economy and massive joblessness, coupled with staggering debt, that Obama has brought the nation?


----------



## Listening

Romney is going to get Scott Brown re-elected.  It's in the air.

I hope the GOP is ready to govern and put their budget cuts where their mouths are. 

Cause it's looking like America is going to give them the chance.

Can we burn Harry Reid at the stake ?  Is that allowed ?


----------



## Listening

JoeB131 said:


> Listening said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a good place to tell me animus towards Obama isn't based on Racism.
> 
> Anyone want to make that argument, now would be the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I saw that, race never occurred to me.
> 
> It has to do with their obvious difference (skin color) and obvious similarities (both are incompetent).
> 
> Maybe I just don't sweat it like I should.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coming from a man whose cult's bible says black skin is a curse of Cain, and that didn't allow black folks to become members until 1978... um, yeah....
Click to expand...


I don't recall seeing that anywhere and it has never been taught to me.

But you have admitted to being bitter, so I guess we know where the issue is.

I hope you can get over it someday, for your own sake.


----------



## Uncensored2008

JoeB131 said:


> No, just stupid Teabagging morons like you.



I'll tell you racist, I haven't noticed you communists as being particularly bright. Some concepts, such as that wealth must be created before moochers can loot it, are lost on you.



> The kind that scream "Get your Gummit Hands off my Medicare."



A straw man, how clever.



> The kind that think dinosaurs are gone because Noah didn't have room for them on the Ark.



Or the kind that think soda pop and other "carbon sins" make Gaea angry, causing the "oceans to rise and hurricanes to blow."

When it comes to absurd religious beliefs, no one compares to the Bolsheviks and their idiotic global warming cult.



> The kind that think Obama was born in Keyna.



Is that like the kind who claim Romney murdered a man's wife, Comrade Stalin?



> The kind that refer to the Civil War as "the War between the States".



???

You're a retard, but this makes no sense, even for you. 

Maybe what you meant to say was "war of Northern Aggression," fucktard?



> I could come up with a full list of the crazy the GOP has felt a need to pander to, instead of mocking and ignoring, but you get the idea...



Yes, you're a leftist fucktard spewing hating points from KOS, lacking even rudimentary intellectual or rhetorical skills. Believe me, we ALL get it.


----------



## Listening

Uncensored2008 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, just stupid Teabagging morons like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you racist, I haven't noticed you communists as being particularly bright. Some concepts, such as that wealth must be created before moochers can loot it, are lost on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kind that scream "Get your Gummit Hands off my Medicare."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A straw man, how clever.
> 
> 
> 
> Or the kind that think soda pop and other "carbon sins" make Gaea angry, causing the "oceans to rise and hurricanes to blow."
> 
> When it comes to absurd religious beliefs, no one compares to the Bolsheviks and their idiotic global warming cult.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that like the kind who claim Romney murdered a man's wife, Comrade Stalin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kind that refer to the Civil War as "the War between the States".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> You're a retard, but this makes no sense, even for you.
> 
> Maybe what you meant to say was "war of Northern Aggression," fucktard?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could come up with a full list of the crazy the GOP has felt a need to pander to, instead of mocking and ignoring, but you get the idea...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you're a leftist fucktard spewing hating points from KOS, lacking even rudimentary intellectual or rhetorical skills. Believe me, we ALL get it.
Click to expand...


Both sides have their crazies...for sure.

What is so funny is that the left is focused on them as they attempt to come up with some story to give the dems a reason to vote for Obama.....and are failing.

So they go into witchhunt mode.

It is really a sign of desperation.

Defeating Akin isn't going to help our fiscal crisis.  It's going to screw up our economy when Clair goes to D.C. and keeps voting goodies out the door.  Speaking of which....it looks like the gap is closing there.  I just hope Mr. Stupid has learned something from his latest gaffe.


----------



## copsnrobbers

Listening said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, just stupid Teabagging morons like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you racist, I haven't noticed you communists as being particularly bright. Some concepts, such as that wealth must be created before moochers can loot it, are lost on you.
> 
> 
> 
> A straw man, how clever.
> 
> 
> 
> Or the kind that think soda pop and other "carbon sins" make Gaea angry, causing the "oceans to rise and hurricanes to blow."
> 
> When it comes to absurd religious beliefs, no one compares to the Bolsheviks and their idiotic global warming cult.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that like the kind who claim Romney murdered a man's wife, Comrade Stalin?
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> You're a retard, but this makes no sense, even for you.
> 
> Maybe what you meant to say was "war of Northern Aggression," fucktard?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could come up with a full list of the crazy the GOP has felt a need to pander to, instead of mocking and ignoring, but you get the idea...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you're a leftist fucktard spewing hating points from KOS, lacking even rudimentary intellectual or rhetorical skills. Believe me, we ALL get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both sides have their crazies...for sure.
> 
> What is so funny is that the left is focused on them as they attempt to come up with some story to give the dems a reason to vote for Obama.....and are failing.
> 
> So they go into witchhunt mode.
> 
> It is really a sign of desperation.
> 
> Defeating Akin isn't going to help our fiscal crisis.  It's going to screw up our economy when Clair goes to D.C. and keeps voting goodies out the door.  Speaking of which....it looks like the gap is closing there.  I just hope Mr. Stupid has learned something from his latest gaffe.
Click to expand...


The entire country knows who he is.. If he's Brilliant he can turn the tides in his favor.
I'd rather see him drop out. We can't afford to lose to a woman no one likes. She was easy pickins.


----------



## Uncensored2008

JoeB131 said:


> I'm not seeing how his school records are really relevent to anything.



Of course you don't - but then you're a leftist sycophant with zero integrity.

I graduated Summa Cum Laude. It's on my degree behind my desk where EVERYONE can see it - should someone miss it, I might just point it out. Why? Because I worked damned hard to achieve it. I spent nights and weekends researching, writing papers, doing projects, going above and beyond, while friends partied and played.

Those who achieve are proud, they don't hide it.

The fact that Obama hides his records reveals that he has something to be ashamed of. Probably inflated grades based on affirmative action. Probably lower than average test scores and grades.  The Mythos of a "brilliant scholar" is a fraud, and the academic records reveal it.



> If you don't think he would have had an easy time in the late 1970's, early 80's getting scholarships by just being a black guy from America, you obviously didn't know what things were like back then.



ROFL

You are full of shit. Things in the 80's were much worse than now. Grades for skin color were all the rage.



> Colleges were bending over backwards to find qualified minority applicants. So the notion he only got into college by claiming he was from Keyna is kind of silly.



Then what was his purpose?



> Same thing with teh "Well, he was trying to sell books".  Really? The only proof of that is a brochure that got it wrong that probably had less than a 100 copies printed.  Trust me, the guy was not getting rich as an author back in the day.



A few million here, a few million there - it's hardly "rich." Now a guy making $118,000 a year, "THAT'S rich," according to your little tin Messiah®.



> Romney's tax records are germaine. His whole claim to the presidency is "I was an awesome b usinessman!"  Okay, fine.  Then please disclose how awesome.



In other words, Obama is a demagogue and you need more fodder for slander and libel.



> It's not just his tax records the Weird Mormon Robot is hiding. It's his records from the time he ran the olympics, his records from when he was governor of Massachusetts, his records from when he was an elder in the Mormon Cult.



You're an idiot, and a liar - but mostly an idiot.

Stupid leftist is stupid.


----------



## bodecea

Listening said:


> Romney is going to get Scott Brown re-elected.  It's in the air.
> 
> I hope the GOP is ready to govern and put their budget cuts where their mouths are.
> 
> Cause it's looking like America is going to give them the chance.
> 
> *Can we burn Harry Reid at the stake ?  Is that allowed* ?



Ah, the Republican plan.


----------



## naturegirl

JoeB131 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grover Cleveland was the 22nd and 24th President, because he served non-consecutive terms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want a cookie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure they skipped over that in Home SKule, Cleetus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's a "skule," racist?
> 
> Is it your claim that all white people, whom you hate, were taught in a shack in West Virginia?
> 
> What are you trying to convey, racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, just stupid Teabagging morons like you.
> 
> The kind that scream "Get your Gummit Hands off my Medicare."
> The kind that think dinosaurs are gone because Noah didn't have room for them on the Ark.
> The kind that think Obama was born in Keyna.
> The kind that refer to the Civil War as "the War between the States".
> 
> I could come up with a full list of the crazy the GOP has felt a need to pander to, instead of mocking and ignoring, but you get the idea...
Click to expand...


Oh boy, you missed that Civil War thing by a mile............it was "The War of Northern Aggression".


----------



## Uncensored2008

naturegirl said:


> Oh boy, you missed that Civil War thing by a mile............it was "The War of Northern Aggression".



You've got to understand, he just cut's and pastes from ThinkProgress, he doesn't really grasp what the words mean.

JoeB is just a drone, programmed to spew shit, but with no actual brain of his own.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Listening said:


> Romney is going to get Scott Brown re-elected.  It's in the air.
> 
> I hope the GOP is ready to govern and put their budget cuts where their mouths are.
> 
> Cause it's looking like America is going to give them the chance.
> 
> Can we burn Harry Reid at the stake ?  Is that allowed ?



Well two out of three isnt all that bad, is it?


----------



## JimBowie1958

bodecea said:


> Listening said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romney is going to get Scott Brown re-elected.  It's in the air.
> 
> I hope the GOP is ready to govern and put their budget cuts where their mouths are.
> 
> Cause it's looking like America is going to give them the chance.
> 
> *Can we burn Harry Reid at the stake ?  Is that allowed* ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, the Republican plan.
Click to expand...


You think that a plan?

Its obviously a summary.

No wonder you Dems cant get anything right.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Listening said:


> Defeating Akin isn't going to help our fiscal crisis.  It's going to screw up our economy when Clair goes to D.C. and keeps voting goodies out the door.  Speaking of which....it looks like the gap is closing there.  I just hope Mr. Stupid has learned something from his latest gaffe.



I think he learned three things:

1. Watch what you say because his enemies within the GOPe will crucify them for anything they can.

2. The press is full of lying POS who could not care if they slandered an innocent man or not. Its all about selling copy and advertising.

3. He learned where is real friends are, and that is priceless.


----------



## mudwhistle

bodecea said:


> Listening said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romney is going to get Scott Brown re-elected.  It's in the air.
> 
> I hope the GOP is ready to govern and put their budget cuts where their mouths are.
> 
> Cause it's looking like America is going to give them the chance.
> 
> *Can we burn Harry Reid at the stake ?  Is that allowed* ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, the Republican plan.
Click to expand...


Just a recycled Democrat plan. Oh, and you failed to see the sarcasm.


----------



## bodecea

mudwhistle said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listening said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romney is going to get Scott Brown re-elected.  It's in the air.
> 
> I hope the GOP is ready to govern and put their budget cuts where their mouths are.
> 
> Cause it's looking like America is going to give them the chance.
> 
> *Can we burn Harry Reid at the stake ?  Is that allowed* ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, the Republican plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just a recycled Democrat plan. Oh, and you failed to see the sarcasm.
Click to expand...


With some of you loonies, it's hard to see the sarcasm.

For example....you'd think it would be obvious Sarcasm to state that Obama's parents went to all the trouble to go to Kenya for Barrack's birth, then come back to Hawaii.   But, lo and behold....it isn't Sarcasm, it's a tightly held delusion for the Birthers.


----------



## JimBowie1958

bodecea said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, the Republican plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a recycled Democrat plan. Oh, and you failed to see the sarcasm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With some of you loonies, it's hard to see the sarcasm.
> 
> For example....you'd think it would be obvious Sarcasm to state that Obama's parents went to all the trouble to go to Kenya for Barrack's birth, then come back to Hawaii.   But, lo and behold....it isn't Sarcasm, it's a tightly held delusion for the Birthers.
Click to expand...


That is because so much crazy shit comes from leftists that no one has time to sort the nonsense from the more reasonable nonsense.


----------



## JoeB131

JimBowie1958 said:


> I didnt say that. He got into some elite schools because, so the claim goes, because he used foreign student slots and funding for such. I think this is a legitimate question so why keep the records sealed?
> .



That would work on the assumption that these colleges did absolutely no research on who was applying, or anything like that. 



JimBowie1958 said:


> Say what you want about the brochure, but the publishers dont just make up shit to say about their authors. They may exagerate some, but the authors vverify the accuracy of what the publishers use. .



Really?  Did you hear about the guy who wrote the book "A Million Little Pieces".  He made up all sorts of shit - in his book.  And nobody cared or noticed until it got recommended by Oprah's book club.  





JimBowie1958 said:


> And I dont mind if Obama got rich or didnt, that is immaterial. I am wondering why he signed off on it when it claimed he was from Kenya. Does he have such low regard for honesty that he would make such a fallacious claim?.



Or that as a first time writer, he really didn't have any say.  Again, you have to know how Publishing works.  Unless you are Steven King or James Patterson, you are pretty much the Publisher's bitch.  





JimBowie1958 said:


> You know why he doesnt want those records released. To get these things done he had to make a lot of back room deals, and he probably kept some records of what was discussed as men like him tend to do.
> 
> What he accomplished, by whatever means, is public. Its how it was accomplished that is not and he doesnt want that publicized, nor should it be IMO. In democracy you cant get anything done without such horse trading sessions being kept private. You know that.
> 
> Romney is a liar and there is plenty of proof of that out there. The problem is the public now expects politicians to be liars so it has no traction. So now the Obamites have to go further and show Romney was a tax cheat, and I doubt that is the case.
> 
> Romney wouldnt be so obvious, and his refusal to publicize his tax records (that he has no legal obligation to show) is just a way of keeping the Obamites focused on a relatively harmless item and not moving on from that to what might perhaps be far more damaging.



That sounds like a bit of excuse making.  Romney got where he is at because he was born wealthy.  If his deals make him look bad, that's his own problem.  He knew years ago he'd be running for President, that was always the plan.  

The fact he thinks he can hide this stuff is kind of frightening. What's he going to do when he has the IRS, CIA and FBI at his beck and call?


----------



## JoeB131

Listening said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listening said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I saw that, race never occurred to me.
> 
> It has to do with their obvious difference (skin color) and obvious similarities (both are incompetent).
> 
> Maybe I just don't sweat it like I should.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from a man whose cult's bible says black skin is a curse of Cain, and that didn't allow black folks to become members until 1978... um, yeah....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't recall seeing that anywhere and it has never been taught to me.
> 
> But you have admitted to being bitter, so I guess we know where the issue is.
> 
> I hope you can get over it someday, for your own sake.
Click to expand...


There's probably a lot of things the leaders of your cult don't tell you. 

I can't begin to tell you of all the LDS who had no idea Joseph Smith was a Polygamist.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Obama happens to be doing almost exactly as well as Bush was doing at this point in 2004.


----------



## JoeB131

NYcarbineer said:


> Obama happens to be doing almost exactly as well as Bush was doing at this point in 2004.



Probably a little better.  During Kerry's Convention, he managed to pull two points ahead of Bush in the RCP Average.  Some polls had him out by 5 points.  

Romney is behind Obama by a point in the RCP average, and his best polls only have him up by one.  

During his convention.


----------



## Listening

JoeB131 said:


> Listening said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from a man whose cult's bible says black skin is a curse of Cain, and that didn't allow black folks to become members until 1978... um, yeah....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall seeing that anywhere and it has never been taught to me.
> 
> But you have admitted to being bitter, so I guess we know where the issue is.
> 
> I hope you can get over it someday, for your own sake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's probably a lot of things the leaders of your cult don't tell you.
> 
> I can't begin to tell you of all the LDS who had no idea Joseph Smith was a Polygamist.
Click to expand...


And I can't begin to tell you the LDS who don't care.

When people get up at the front of Sunday School and start telling us that someone is inferior....I'll be real interested to see if it stands.  To date, I only know of things Like Ballard's "Doctrine Of Inclusion".


----------



## JoeB131

Listening said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't begin to tell you of all the LDS who had no idea Joseph Smith was a Polygamist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I can't begin to tell you the LDS who don't care.
> 
> When people get up at the front of Sunday School and start telling us that someone is inferior....I'll be real interested to see if it stands.  To date, I only know of things Like Ballard's "Doctrine Of Inclusion".
Click to expand...


You don't think that's fairly important, that the "Prophet" of your church had this thing for teenage girls, and used his position as leader to bed a bunch of them. 

"Honestly, Jebadiah, I have to marry your daughter to make sure she gets into heaven". 

The scary thing is, people fell for that.  People fall for that kind of stuff today.  

Religion is evil.


----------



## Uncensored2008

JoeB131 said:


> You don't think that's fairly important, that the "Prophet" of your church had this thing for teenage girls, and used his position as leader to bed a bunch of them.
> 
> "Honestly, Jebadiah, I have to marry your daughter to make sure she gets into heaven".
> 
> The scary thing is, people fell for that.  People fall for that kind of stuff today.
> 
> *Religion is evil.*



Except Islam, which you totally support, because you have a common enemy. (The USA and DA JOOOOOOOZZZZZ)


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JoeB131 said:


> Listening said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't begin to tell you of all the LDS who had no idea Joseph Smith was a Polygamist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I can't begin to tell you the LDS who don't care.
> 
> When people get up at the front of Sunday School and start telling us that someone is inferior....I'll be real interested to see if it stands.  To date, I only know of things Like Ballard's "Doctrine Of Inclusion".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't think that's fairly important, that the "Prophet" of your church had this thing for teenage girls, and used his position as leader to bed a bunch of them.
> 
> "Honestly, Jebadiah, I have to marry your daughter to make sure she gets into heaven".
> 
> The scary thing is, people fell for that.  People fall for that kind of stuff today.
> 
> Religion is evil.
Click to expand...

Dumb ass Religion gave us America


----------



## Uncensored2008

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dumb ass Religion gave us America



Which JoeB is working to reverse.


----------



## Freemason9

I have a guilty fantasy, though--

I sort of wish that Romney and Ryan will win so that we can spend the next four years dishing it back to the Republicans. Besides--since the American economic system is gone for good--it might be better to have wingnuts in power then, so that everything can be blamed on the Republicans. They are such tools, that would be a real pleasure.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Freemason9 said:


> I have a guilty fantasy, though--
> 
> I sort of wish that Romney and Ryan will win so that we can spend the next four years dishing it back to the Republicans. Besides--since the American economic system is gone for good--it might be better to have wingnuts in power then, so that everything can be blamed on the Republicans. They are such tools, that would be a real pleasure.



Here's the problem with the left, they think the opposition to obama is he's a democrat, or he's a black guy, or what ever. It has nothing to do with that DUMB ASS. It's about his ineffectiveness to help the private sector unless it's to help union jobs. It's his failed policy with the economy. It's his disregard for the constitutional process, his doctoral steps, his giving aid to America's enemy.

It's not about party you schmuck it's about America.


----------



## JoeB131

Uncensored2008 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think that's fairly important, that the "Prophet" of your church had this thing for teenage girls, and used his position as leader to bed a bunch of them.
> 
> "Honestly, Jebadiah, I have to marry your daughter to make sure she gets into heaven".
> 
> The scary thing is, people fell for that.  People fall for that kind of stuff today.
> 
> *Religion is evil.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except Islam, which you totally support, because you have a common enemy. (The USA and DA JOOOOOOOZZZZZ)
Click to expand...


Where do I support Islam?  

Oh, I know, I think getting in the middle of their shit is a horrible idea, and therefore I must support them.  

Kind of like saying when I see two thugs beating the shit out of each other and I don't get involved, I must be on one of their sides... 

Somehow, guy, I suspect you never signed up for the millitary to actually do the interferring, though.


----------



## JoeB131

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dumb ass Religion gave us America



Well, no, it didn't.  This country was founded by Freemasons and Deists.  

In short, rational thinkers.  Or at least as rational as you could be in 1780 and people still thought leeches were good medicine.  

Here's the thing.  So the Founding Fathers, the guys who talked about all men being created equal, but still allowed slavery, saved us from, what exactly?  Being Canadians?


----------



## mudwhistle

Damn.....my ignore list is getting long.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb ass Religion gave us America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, no, it didn't.  This country was founded by Freemasons and Deists.
> 
> In short, rational thinkers.  Or at least as rational as you could be in 1780 and people still thought leeches were good medicine.
> 
> Here's the thing.  So the Founding Fathers, the guys who talked about all men being created equal, but still allowed slavery, saved us from, what exactly?  Being Canadians?
Click to expand...


Yea__ the public indocrination system taught me that the founding fathers were deists too. Too bad it's not the real fact. They were largely Christian.

Nice try T-Bitch.


----------



## The Rabbi

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Freemason9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a guilty fantasy, though--
> 
> I sort of wish that Romney and Ryan will win so that we can spend the next four years dishing it back to the Republicans. Besides--since the American economic system is gone for good--it might be better to have wingnuts in power then, so that everything can be blamed on the Republicans. They are such tools, that would be a real pleasure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the problem with the left, they think the opposition to obama is he's a democrat, or he's a black guy, or what ever. It has nothing to do with that DUMB ASS. It's about his ineffectiveness to help the private sector unless it's to help union jobs. It's his failed policy with the economy. It's his disregard for the constitutional process, his doctoral steps, his giving aid to America's enemy.
> 
> It's not about party you schmuck it's about America.
Click to expand...


Exactly.  Because Democrats care only about winning for the sake of winning they think everyone is like that.


----------



## JoeB131

mudwhistle said:


> Damn.....my ignore list is getting long.



Yes, it must be sad to have your ass whupped by nearly everyone...


----------



## JoeB131

TheGreatGatsby said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb ass Religion gave us America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, no, it didn't.  This country was founded by Freemasons and Deists.
> 
> In short, rational thinkers.  Or at least as rational as you could be in 1780 and people still thought leeches were good medicine.
> 
> Here's the thing.  So the Founding Fathers, the guys who talked about all men being created equal, but still allowed slavery, saved us from, what exactly?  Being Canadians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea__ the public indocrination system taught me that the founding fathers were deists too. Too bad it's not the real fact. They were largely Christian.
> 
> Nice try T-Bitch.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I know you need to believe that... that's why they never say "Jesus" or "God" in any of the founding documents... because they were such devout Christians. 

Instead, they used the word "Creator" in the DOI.  Which is how Deists referred to the Almighty.

For the record, I went to Catholic School for elementary and secondary education.  Why do you think I hate religion with such a passion.  being locked up with religious assholes will do that.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, no, it didn't.  This country was founded by Freemasons and Deists.
> 
> In short, rational thinkers.  Or at least as rational as you could be in 1780 and people still thought leeches were good medicine.
> 
> Here's the thing.  So the Founding Fathers, the guys who talked about all men being created equal, but still allowed slavery, saved us from, what exactly?  Being Canadians?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea__ the public indocrination system taught me that the founding fathers were deists too. Too bad it's not the real fact. They were largely Christian.
> 
> Nice try T-Bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know you need to believe that... that's why they never say "Jesus" or "God" in any of the founding documents... because they were such devout Christians.
> 
> Instead, they used the word "Creator" in the DOI.  Which is how Deists referred to the Almighty.
> 
> For the record, I went to Catholic School for elementary and secondary education.  Why do you think I hate religion with such a passion.  being locked up with religious assholes will do that.
Click to expand...


Here's a founding document. that the founders voted on (to have a congressional chaplain)

First Prayer of the Continental Congress, 1774

O Lord our Heavenly Father, high and mighty King of kings, and Lord of lords, who dost from thy throne behold all the dwellers on earth and reignest with power supreme and uncontrolled over all the Kingdoms, Empires and Governments; look down in mercy, we beseech Thee, on these our American States, who have fled to Thee from the rod of the oppressor and thrown themselves on Thy gracious protection, desiring to be henceforth dependent only on Thee. To Thee have they appealed for the righteousness of their cause; to Thee do they now look up for that countenance and support, which Thou alone canst give. Take them, therefore, Heavenly Father, under Thy nurturing care; give them wisdom in Council and valor in the field; defeat the malicious designs of our cruel adversaries; convince them of the unrighteousness of their Cause and if they persist in their sanguinary purposes, of own unerring justice, sounding in their hearts, constrain them to drop the weapons of war from their unnerved hands in the day of battle!

Be Thou present, O God of wisdom, and direct the councils of this honorable assembly; enable them to settle things on the best and surest foundation. That the scene of blood may be speedily closed; that order, harmony and peace may be effectually restored, and truth and justice, religion and piety, prevail and flourish amongst the people. Preserve the health of their bodies and vigor of their minds; shower down on them and the millions they here represent, such temporal blessings as Thou seest expedient for them in this world and crown them with everlasting glory in the world to come. All this we ask in the name and through the merits of Jesus Christ, Thy Son and our Savior.

Amen.

Reverend Jacob Duché
Rector of Christ Church of Philadelphia, Pennsylvania
September 7, 1774, 9 oclock a.m.


First Prayer of the Continental Congress, Office of the Chaplain


----------



## naturegirl

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea__ the public indocrination system taught me that the founding fathers were deists too. Too bad it's not the real fact. They were largely Christian.
> 
> Nice try T-Bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know you need to believe that... that's why they never say "Jesus" or "God" in any of the founding documents... because they were such devout Christians.
> 
> Instead, they used the word "Creator" in the DOI.  Which is how Deists referred to the Almighty.
> 
> For the record, I went to Catholic School for elementary and secondary education.  Why do you think I hate religion with such a passion.  being locked up with religious assholes will do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a founding document. that the founders voted on (to have a congressional chaplain)
> 
> First Prayer of the Continental Congress, 1774
> 
> O Lord our Heavenly Father, high and mighty King of kings, and Lord of lords, who dost from thy throne behold all the dwellers on earth and reignest with power supreme and uncontrolled over all the Kingdoms, Empires and Governments; look down in mercy, we beseech Thee, on these our American States, who have fled to Thee from the rod of the oppressor and thrown themselves on Thy gracious protection, desiring to be henceforth dependent only on Thee. To Thee have they appealed for the righteousness of their cause; to Thee do they now look up for that countenance and support, which Thou alone canst give. Take them, therefore, Heavenly Father, under Thy nurturing care; give them wisdom in Council and valor in the field; defeat the malicious designs of our cruel adversaries; convince them of the unrighteousness of their Cause and if they persist in their sanguinary purposes, of own unerring justice, sounding in their hearts, constrain them to drop the weapons of war from their unnerved hands in the day of battle!
> 
> Be Thou present, O God of wisdom, and direct the councils of this honorable assembly; enable them to settle things on the best and surest foundation. That the scene of blood may be speedily closed; that order, harmony and peace may be effectually restored, and truth and justice, religion and piety, prevail and flourish amongst the people. Preserve the health of their bodies and vigor of their minds; shower down on them and the millions they here represent, such temporal blessings as Thou seest expedient for them in this world and crown them with everlasting glory in the world to come. All this we ask in the name and through the merits of Jesus Christ, Thy Son and our Savior.
> 
> Amen.
> 
> Reverend Jacob Duché
> Rector of Christ Church of Philadelphia, Pennsylvania
> September 7, 1774, 9 oclock a.m.
> 
> 
> First Prayer of the Continental Congress, Office of the Chaplain
Click to expand...


The hatred of the Bible is the driving force of the left.  Sad times when the sheep follow the wolf to slaughter.  Thank God everyone is not a radical as JoeB.


----------



## Liability

The wailing and lamentations of the nutbar lefties when Pres. Obama goes down to electoral defeat will sound to my ears like the singing of a choir of angels.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Liability said:


> The wailing and lamentations of the nutbar lefties when Pres. Obama goes down to electoral defeat will sound to my ears like the singing of a choir of angels.



Sumpting like wis? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xRrUVVKigk]Baby Crying Sound Effect - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Listening

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn.....my ignore list is getting long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it must be sad to have your ass whupped by nearly everyone...
Click to expand...


But you.


----------



## Interpol

I just don't see swing voters voting for Romney. He still can't say what it is he'd do. 

It's just not enough that you hate Obama. You have to actually be for something. Mitt Romney failed to mention what his plan for America's success was going to be last night. 

"I believe in America" is not good enough. You gotta say what you'd do, and that's Romney's problem. 

It's going to be over after the first debate when Romney says "repeal Obamacare" and the moderator goes, "And replace it with what?" and Romney just stands there and smiles. 

It's going to be over after the first debate when Romney tries to accuse Obama of being an "apologist" for America and Obama says, "Tell that to Bin Laden". 

To beat the President, you first have to tell us why he's no good and then you have to pivot and say, "This is what I'll do". 

So far, Romney's got the first part down, but not the second.


----------



## regent

naturegirl said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know you need to believe that... that's why they never say "Jesus" or "God" in any of the founding documents... because they were such devout Christians.
> 
> Instead, they used the word "Creator" in the DOI.  Which is how Deists referred to the Almighty.
> 
> For the record, I went to Catholic School for elementary and secondary education.  Why do you think I hate religion with such a passion.  being locked up with religious assholes will do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a founding document. that the founders voted on (to have a congressional chaplain)
> 
> First Prayer of the Continental Congress, 1774
> 
> O Lord our Heavenly Father, high and mighty King of kings, and Lord of lords, who dost from thy throne behold all the dwellers on earth and reignest with power supreme and uncontrolled over all the Kingdoms, Empires and Governments; look down in mercy, we beseech Thee, on these our American States, who have fled to Thee from the rod of the oppressor and thrown themselves on Thy gracious protection, desiring to be henceforth dependent only on Thee. To Thee have they appealed for the righteousness of their cause; to Thee do they now look up for that countenance and support, which Thou alone canst give. Take them, therefore, Heavenly Father, under Thy nurturing care; give them wisdom in Council and valor in the field; defeat the malicious designs of our cruel adversaries; convince them of the unrighteousness of their Cause and if they persist in their sanguinary purposes, of own unerring justice, sounding in their hearts, constrain them to drop the weapons of war from their unnerved hands in the day of battle!
> 
> Be Thou present, O God of wisdom, and direct the councils of this honorable assembly; enable them to settle things on the best and surest foundation. That the scene of blood may be speedily closed; that order, harmony and peace may be effectually restored, and truth and justice, religion and piety, prevail and flourish amongst the people. Preserve the health of their bodies and vigor of their minds; shower down on them and the millions they here represent, such temporal blessings as Thou seest expedient for them in this world and crown them with everlasting glory in the world to come. All this we ask in the name and through the merits of Jesus Christ, Thy Son and our Savior.
> 
> Amen.
> 
> Reverend Jacob Duché
> Rector of Christ Church of Philadelphia, Pennsylvania
> September 7, 1774, 9 oclock a.m.
> 
> 
> First Prayer of the Continental Congress, Office of the Chaplain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The hatred of the Bible is the driving force of the left.  Sad times when the sheep follow the wolf to slaughter.  Thank God everyone is not a radical as JoeB.
Click to expand...


Great, now what happened when Franklin suggested a prayer opening the meetings of the Constitutional Convention in 1787?


----------



## Liability

I heard (on the car radio) earlier today a snippet from Rush.  He was citing what amounts to the "internal polling" which the President receives.

It seems to indicate that the Indys are now backing Romney on the order of 15% points HIGHER than they are supporting The ONE.

LOL

The liberal Democrat campaign knows that it is in deep shit.  The yokel lib partisan hacks who post here seemingly don't know what's about to happen.

<<chortle>>


----------



## The Rabbi

Interpol said:


> I just don't see swing voters voting for Romney. He still can't say what it is he'd do.
> 
> It's just not enough that you hate Obama. You have to actually be for something. Mitt Romney failed to mention what his plan for America's success was going to be last night.
> 
> "I believe in America" is not good enough. You gotta say what you'd do, and that's Romney's problem.
> 
> It's going to be over after the first debate when Romney says "repeal Obamacare" and the moderator goes, "And replace it with what?" and Romney just stands there and smiles.
> 
> It's going to be over after the first debate when Romney tries to accuse Obama of being an "apologist" for America and Obama says, "Tell that to Bin Laden".
> 
> To beat the President, you first have to tell us why he's no good and then you have to pivot and say, "This is what I'll do".
> 
> So far, Romney's got the first part down, but not the second.



Romney has spent a tremendous amount of time laying out broadly what he will do.  You just haven't been paying attention.
And we find yet another "centrist" who is really just another Obama nut-sucker.


----------



## JoeB131

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea__ the public indocrination system taught me that the founding fathers were deists too. Too bad it's not the real fact. They were largely Christian.
> 
> Nice try T-Bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know you need to believe that... that's why they never say "Jesus" or "God" in any of the founding documents... because they were such devout Christians.
> 
> Instead, they used the word "Creator" in the DOI.  Which is how Deists referred to the Almighty.
> 
> For the record, I went to Catholic School for elementary and secondary education.  Why do you think I hate religion with such a passion.  being locked up with religious assholes will do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a founding document. that the founders voted on (to have a congressional chaplain)
> 
> First Prayer of the Continental Congress, 1774
> 
> O Lord our Heavenly Father, high and mighty King of kings, and Lord of lords, who dost from thy throne behold all the dwellers on earth and reignest with power supreme and uncontrolled over all the Kingdoms, Empires and Governments; look down in mercy, we beseech Thee, on these our American States, who have fled to Thee from the rod of the oppressor and thrown themselves on Thy gracious protection, desiring to be henceforth dependent only on Thee. To Thee have they appealed for the righteousness of their cause; to Thee do they now look up for that countenance and support, which Thou alone canst give. Take them, therefore, Heavenly Father, under Thy nurturing care; give them wisdom in Council and valor in the field; defeat the malicious designs of our cruel adversaries; convince them of the unrighteousness of their Cause and if they persist in their sanguinary purposes, of own unerring justice, sounding in their hearts, constrain them to drop the weapons of war from their unnerved hands in the day of battle!
> 
> Be Thou present, O God of wisdom, and direct the councils of this honorable assembly; enable them to settle things on the best and surest foundation. That the scene of blood may be speedily closed; that order, harmony and peace may be effectually restored, and truth and justice, religion and piety, prevail and flourish amongst the people. Preserve the health of their bodies and vigor of their minds; shower down on them and the millions they here represent, such temporal blessings as Thou seest expedient for them in this world and crown them with everlasting glory in the world to come. All this we ask in the name and through the merits of Jesus Christ, Thy Son and our Savior.
> 
> Amen.
> 
> Reverend Jacob Duché
> Rector of Christ Church of Philadelphia, Pennsylvania
> September 7, 1774, 9 oclock a.m.
> 
> 
> First Prayer of the Continental Congress, Office of the Chaplain
Click to expand...


That's not a founding document, that's a guy who found a podium and blurted out some shit...

Kind of like Clint Eastwood, actually.   

Then the grownups who had read Voltaire and Rosseau got about the business of making a government without sky pixies...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know you need to believe that... that's why they never say "Jesus" or "God" in any of the founding documents... because they were such devout Christians.
> 
> Instead, they used the word "Creator" in the DOI.  Which is how Deists referred to the Almighty.
> 
> For the record, I went to Catholic School for elementary and secondary education.  Why do you think I hate religion with such a passion.  being locked up with religious assholes will do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a founding document. that the founders voted on (to have a congressional chaplain)
> 
> First Prayer of the Continental Congress, 1774
> 
> O Lord our Heavenly Father, high and mighty King of kings, and Lord of lords, who dost from thy throne behold all the dwellers on earth and reignest with power supreme and uncontrolled over all the Kingdoms, Empires and Governments; look down in mercy, we beseech Thee, on these our American States, who have fled to Thee from the rod of the oppressor and thrown themselves on Thy gracious protection, desiring to be henceforth dependent only on Thee. To Thee have they appealed for the righteousness of their cause; to Thee do they now look up for that countenance and support, which Thou alone canst give. Take them, therefore, Heavenly Father, under Thy nurturing care; give them wisdom in Council and valor in the field; defeat the malicious designs of our cruel adversaries; convince them of the unrighteousness of their Cause and if they persist in their sanguinary purposes, of own unerring justice, sounding in their hearts, constrain them to drop the weapons of war from their unnerved hands in the day of battle!
> 
> Be Thou present, O God of wisdom, and direct the councils of this honorable assembly; enable them to settle things on the best and surest foundation. That the scene of blood may be speedily closed; that order, harmony and peace may be effectually restored, and truth and justice, religion and piety, prevail and flourish amongst the people. Preserve the health of their bodies and vigor of their minds; shower down on them and the millions they here represent, such temporal blessings as Thou seest expedient for them in this world and crown them with everlasting glory in the world to come. All this we ask in the name and through the merits of Jesus Christ, Thy Son and our Savior.
> 
> Amen.
> 
> Reverend Jacob Duché
> Rector of Christ Church of Philadelphia, Pennsylvania
> September 7, 1774, 9 oclock a.m.
> 
> 
> First Prayer of the Continental Congress, Office of the Chaplain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not a founding document, that's a guy who found a podium and blurted out some shit...
> 
> Kind of like Clint Eastwood, actually.
> 
> Then the grownups who had read Voltaire and Rosseau got about the business of making a government without sky pixies...
Click to expand...


Oh but yes it is. The founders even voted to have the prayer and the Chaplain.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

regent said:


> naturegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a founding document. that the founders voted on (to have a congressional chaplain)
> 
> First Prayer of the Continental Congress, 1774
> 
> O Lord our Heavenly Father, high and mighty King of kings, and Lord of lords, who dost from thy throne behold all the dwellers on earth and reignest with power supreme and uncontrolled over all the Kingdoms, Empires and Governments; look down in mercy, we beseech Thee, on these our American States, who have fled to Thee from the rod of the oppressor and thrown themselves on Thy gracious protection, desiring to be henceforth dependent only on Thee. To Thee have they appealed for the righteousness of their cause; to Thee do they now look up for that countenance and support, which Thou alone canst give. Take them, therefore, Heavenly Father, under Thy nurturing care; give them wisdom in Council and valor in the field; defeat the malicious designs of our cruel adversaries; convince them of the unrighteousness of their Cause and if they persist in their sanguinary purposes, of own unerring justice, sounding in their hearts, constrain them to drop the weapons of war from their unnerved hands in the day of battle!
> 
> Be Thou present, O God of wisdom, and direct the councils of this honorable assembly; enable them to settle things on the best and surest foundation. That the scene of blood may be speedily closed; that order, harmony and peace may be effectually restored, and truth and justice, religion and piety, prevail and flourish amongst the people. Preserve the health of their bodies and vigor of their minds; shower down on them and the millions they here represent, such temporal blessings as Thou seest expedient for them in this world and crown them with everlasting glory in the world to come. All this we ask in the name and through the merits of Jesus Christ, Thy Son and our Savior.
> 
> Amen.
> 
> Reverend Jacob Duché
> Rector of Christ Church of Philadelphia, Pennsylvania
> September 7, 1774, 9 oclock a.m.
> 
> 
> First Prayer of the Continental Congress, Office of the Chaplain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hatred of the Bible is the driving force of the left.  Sad times when the sheep follow the wolf to slaughter.  Thank God everyone is not a radical as JoeB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great, now what happened when Franklin suggested a prayer opening the meetings of the Constitutional Convention in 1787?
Click to expand...

One of the first order of business was to vote on congressional chaplains


----------



## JoeB131

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> That's not a founding document, that's a guy who found a podium and blurted out some shit...
> 
> Kind of like Clint Eastwood, actually.
> 
> Then the grownups who had read Voltaire and Rosseau got about the business of making a government without sky pixies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh but yes it is. The founders even voted to have the prayer and the Chaplain.
Click to expand...


I know you really need to believe this. 

America was founded by Deists.  

Deists who rejected the notion of a King appointed by the Grace of God, which is the basis of Christian European Rule.


----------



## JoeB131

naturegirl said:


> The hatred of the Bible is the driving force of the left.  Sad times when the sheep follow the wolf to slaughter.  Thank God everyone is not a radical as JoeB.



Now why would I hate a book with such wonderful wisdom in it...  

#1  Psalm 137:9

Happy shall he be, that taketh and dasheth thy little ones against the stones. 

#2  2 Kings 18:27

But Rabshakeh said unto them, Hath my master sent me to thy master, and to thee, to speak these words? Hath he not sent me to the men which sit on the wall, that they may eat their own dung, and drink their own piss with you? 

#3  Deuteronomy 21:18-21

If a man have a stubborn and rebellious son, which will not obey the voice of his father, or the voice of his mother, and that, when they have chastened him, will not hearken unto them: Then shall his father and his mother lay hold on him, and bring him out unto the elders of his city, and unto the gate of his place; And they shall say unto the elders of his city, This our son is stubborn and rebellious, he will not obey our voice; he is a glutton, and a drunkard. And all the men of his city shall stone him with stones, that he die: so shalt thou put evil away from among you; and all Israel shall hear, and fear. 

#4  Mark 14:51-52

A young man was following Him, wearing nothing but a linen sheet over his naked body; and they seized him. But he pulled free of the linen sheet and escaped naked.

#5  Ezekiel 16:17

You also took the fine jewelry I gave you, the jewelry made of my gold and silver, and you made for yourself male idols and engaged in prostitution with them.



#7  Deuteronomy 23:1

No one whose testicles are crushed or whose male organ is cut off shall enter the assembly of the Lord. 


#8  1 Samuel 18:25-27

Then Saul said, Thus shall you say to David, The king desires no bride-price except a hundred foreskins of the Philistines, that he may be avenged of the kings enemies. Now Saul thought to make David fall by the hand of the Philistines. And when his servants told David these words, it pleased David well to be the kings son-in-law. Before the time had expired, David arose and went, along with his men, and killed two hundred of the Philistines. And David brought their foreskins, which were given in full number to the king, that he might become the kings son-in-law. And Saul gave him his daughter Michal for a wife. 

#10  Ezekial 23:19-20


Yet she increased her prostitution, remembering the days of her youth when she engaged in prostitution in the land of Egypt. She lusted after their genitals as large as those of donkeys, and their seminal emission was as strong as that of stallions.


Yup, all sorts of fun stuff in the Holy Bible. can't see why anyone would be so "Radical" as to reject this sort of nonsense at all.... nope. I've totally seen the error of my ways. It's one of the most compelling bits of fiction every written.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> That's not a founding document, that's a guy who found a podium and blurted out some shit...
> 
> Kind of like Clint Eastwood, actually.
> 
> Then the grownups who had read Voltaire and Rosseau got about the business of making a government without sky pixies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh but yes it is. The founders even voted to have the prayer and the Chaplain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you really need to believe this.
> 
> America was founded by Deists.
> 
> Deists who rejected the notion of a King appointed by the Grace of God, which is the basis of Christian European Rule.
Click to expand...


More revisionist history by joeb.

1. America was founded on judaeo-christian values. Even deists often are Christians btw.
2. European and Asian style monarchies were the basis of civilization regardless of religion(s).


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

joeb; if you're not even going to quote the King James Bible then you're a hack about religion just like politics.


----------



## JoeB131

TheGreatGatsby said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh but yes it is. The founders even voted to have the prayer and the Chaplain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you really need to believe this.
> 
> America was founded by Deists.
> 
> Deists who rejected the notion of a King appointed by the Grace of God, which is the basis of Christian European Rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More revisionist history by joeb.
> 
> 1. America was founded on judaeo-christian values. Even deists often are Christians btw.
> 2. European and Asian style monarchies were the basis of civilization regardless of religion(s).
Click to expand...


America was founded on the ideas of the Enlightenment... The founders considered their Rosseau and Voltaire more telling than their bible.  

The Christian Monarchy was actually a backslide from the enlightened Democratic and Republican ideals that proceeded it in Classical Antiquity.  The Greeks and Romans had limited Democracy, (albeit of elite classes) until Constantine introduced the Biblical notion of a Monarch appointed by God.  And it took nearly 1500 years to disabuses ourselves of the stupidity a man should hold power for no other reason than his father held it... 

I mean, what a stupid idea, just letting a guy hold an office because his father held the same office.  Good thing we Americans are smarter than that....






Oh...wait.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Dude__ Bush is nothing but a scaled down version of Obama doofis.

And did I ever say that the founding fathers did not subscribe to various other philosophies? I just rebuked your BS that they weren't Christian.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> That's not a founding document, that's a guy who found a podium and blurted out some shit...
> 
> Kind of like Clint Eastwood, actually.
> 
> Then the grownups who had read Voltaire and Rosseau got about the business of making a government without sky pixies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh but yes it is. The founders even voted to have the prayer and the Chaplain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you really need to believe this.
> 
> America was founded by Deists.
> 
> Deists who rejected the notion of a King appointed by the Grace of God, which is the basis of Christian European Rule.
Click to expand...




> Deists who rejected the notion of a King appointed by the Grace of God, which is the basis of Christian European Rule.



Holy shit that's what you think made them a deist? because they rejected the notion that the King was appointed by the grace of God? You are so far from the truth it's intentional lying on your part.


----------



## candycorn

Interpol said:


> I just don't see swing voters voting for Romney. He still can't say what it is he'd do.


When he does venture into specifics, he doesn't state how he will do it.  Supposedly Iran will not get a nuke while he's in office.  Another war in the middle east?  Great.  



Interpol said:


> It's just not enough that you hate Obama. You have to actually be for something. Mitt Romney failed to mention what his plan for America's success was going to be last night.
> 
> "I believe in America" is not good enough. You gotta say what you'd do, and that's Romney's problem.


And the polls are showing that.



Interpol said:


> It's going to be over after the first debate when Romney says "repeal Obamacare" and the moderator goes, "And replace it with what?" and Romney just stands there and smiles.


He won't do that. He will replace it with "the spirit of America".  



Interpol said:


> It's going to be over after the first debate when Romney tries to accuse Obama of being an "apologist" for America and Obama says, "Tell that to Bin Laden".


It would be a great line but I don't think Obama would deliver it.  

If I'm Obama, I'd quote his flip flops; over and over.  When abortion and Roe come up, simply state, Governor, you said "I believe that abortion should be safe and legal in this country."  




Interpol said:


> To beat the President, you first have to tell us why he's no good and then you have to pivot and say, "This is what I'll do".
> 
> So far, Romney's got the first part down, but not the second.



Well, he has done some of that.  His plan for the economy for example has some bullet points that are, to his credit, pretty clear.



> The Federal Government Should Stop Doing Things The American People Cant Afford, For Instance:
> -----Repeal Obamacare  Savings: $95 Billion. President Obamas costly takeover of the health care system imposes an enormous and unaffordable obligation on the federal government while intervening in a matter that should be left to the states. Mitt will begin his efforts to repeal this legislation on Day One.
> 
> -----Privatize Amtrak  Savings: $1.6 Billion. Despite requirement that Amtrak operate on a for-profit basis, it continues to receive about $1.6 billion in taxpayer funds each year. Forty-one of Amtraks 44 routes lost money in 2008 with losses ranging from $5 to $462 per passenger.
> 
> -----Reduce Subsidies For The National Endowments For The Arts And Humanities, The Corporation For Public Broadcasting, And The Legal Services Corporation  Savings: $600 Million. NEA, NEH, and CPB provide grants to supplement other sources of funding. LSC funds services mostly duplicative of those already offered by states, localities, bar associations and private organizations.
> 
> -----Eliminate Title X Family Planning Funding  Savings: $300 Million. Title X subsidizes family planning programs that *benefit abortion groups *like Planned Parenthood.
> 
> -----Reduce Foreign Aid  Savings: $100 Million. Stop borrowing money from countries that oppose Americas interests in order to give it back to them in the form of foreign aid.



What he doesn't say of course is that a lot of these will be passed on to the States.

Then he does what you say he does:



> Empower States To Innovate  Savings: >$100 billion


See if you can say that without chuckling.  I can't.

Then he (or at least his webmaster) remembered the audience and started to sock it to government workers:



> Improve Efficiency And Effectiveness. Where the federal government should act, it must do a better job. For instance:
> 
> -----Reduce Waste And Fraud  Savings: $60 Billion. The federal government made $125 billion in improper payments last year. Cutting that amount in half through stricter enforcement and harsher penalties yields returns many times over on the investment.
> 
> -----Align Federal Employee Compensation With The Private Sector  Savings: $47 Billion. Federal compensation exceeds private sector levels by as much as 30 to 40 percent when benefits are taken into account. This must be corrected.
> 
> -----Repeal The Davis-Bacon Act  Savings: $11 Billion. Davis-Bacon forces the government to pay above-market wages, insulating labor unions from competition and driving up project costs by approximately 10 percent.
> 
> -----Reduce The Federal Workforce By 10 Percent Via Attrition  Savings: $4 Billion. Despite widespread layoffs in the private sector, President Obama has continued to grow the federal payrolls. The federal workforce can be reduced by 10 percent through a 1-for-2 system of attrition, thereby reducing the number of federal employees while allowing the introduction of new talent into the federal service.
> 
> -----Consolidate agencies and streamline processes to cut costs and improve results in everything from energy permitting to worker retraining to trade negotiation.



Reducing the federal workforce is an interesting goal for the man who says he's going to create jobs.  Apparently he wants to get rid of a lot of jobs.  

The idea that the government made $125 Billion in improper payments is probably correct given the money that FEMA hands out after a storm and the way we pay off warlords in Afghanistan.  I'm curious why the Governor says by getting rid of the improper payments will result in a $60 Billion savings though.  Is he okay with $65 Billion in improper payments remaining?


----------



## Uncensored2008

JoeB131 said:


> Where do I support Islam?



In all the Jooo hating threads.



> Oh, I know, I think getting in the middle of their shit is a horrible idea, and therefore I must support them.



I see you post all sorts of libel and slander against Jooozzz, Mormons, and Christians.

Funny, the ONLY religion I never see you attack is Islam.



> Kind of like saying when I see two thugs beating the shit out of each other and I don't get involved, I must be on one of their sides...



More like when a cop and a robber are shooting it out, you demand that the cop be disarmed.



> Somehow, guy, I suspect you never signed up for the millitary to actually do the interferring, though.



Who exactly am I interfering with, sparky?


----------



## Uncensored2008

JoeB131 said:


> Yeah, I know you need to believe that... that's why they never say "Jesus" or "God" in any of the founding documents... because they were such devout Christians.
> 
> Instead, they used the word "Creator" in the DOI.  Which is how Deists referred to the Almighty.
> 
> For the record, I went to Catholic School for elementary and secondary education.  Why do you think I hate religion with such a passion.  being locked up with religious assholes will do that.



You're not just a bigot, you're a drooling moron as well.

HEY JOEB, ready for that massive list of founding fathers who were Deist?

Ready?

Here We GO.

1. Benjamin Franklin

Hope you can get all the way through the list, bigot boi.

Some claim Jefferson was, but old Tom denied it, and seemed far more inclined to the Atheism of Paine.


----------



## JoeB131

Uncensored2008 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do I support Islam?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all the Jooo hating threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I know, I think getting in the middle of their shit is a horrible idea, and therefore I must support them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see you post all sorts of libel and slander against Jooozzz, Mormons, and Christians.
> 
> Funny, the ONLY religion I never see you attack is Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of like saying when I see two thugs beating the shit out of each other and I don't get involved, I must be on one of their sides...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like when a cop and a robber are shooting it out, you demand that the cop be disarmed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow, guy, I suspect you never signed up for the millitary to actually do the interferring, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who exactly am I interfering with, sparky?
Click to expand...


Nobody. Chickenhawks like you never sign up.   That's the point.  

If the Muslims kill all the Jews in Israel, that's NOT MY PROBLEM.


----------



## JoeB131

Uncensored2008 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know you need to believe that... that's why they never say "Jesus" or "God" in any of the founding documents... because they were such devout Christians.
> 
> Instead, they used the word "Creator" in the DOI.  Which is how Deists referred to the Almighty.
> 
> For the record, I went to Catholic School for elementary and secondary education.  Why do you think I hate religion with such a passion.  being locked up with religious assholes will do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not just a bigot, you're a drooling moron as well.
> 
> HEY JOEB, ready for that massive list of founding fathers who were Deist?
> 
> Ready?
> 
> Here We GO.
> 
> 1. Benjamin Franklin
> 
> Hope you can get all the way through the list, bigot boi.
> 
> Some claim Jefferson was, but old Tom denied it, and seemed far more inclined to the Atheism of Paine.
Click to expand...


So you say that one was a Deists, when in fact you list three-  Paine, Jefferson and Franklin. 

In short, the smart ones everyone remembers today.


----------



## koshergrl

Oh great, it's the "deist" lunacy again.

I know you'd like to think it's fresh and new again every time a fanatical retard brings it up, but trust me...it's not.


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## JoeB131

koshergrl said:


> Oh great, it's the "deist" lunacy again.
> 
> I know you'd like to think it's fresh and new again every time a fanatical retard brings it up, but trust me...it's not.



If America were left up to the "Christians", they'd have kept with the King...  

King by Grace of God... it was right there in his title, and all the Churches of the time accepted it.  

The Founders listened to some radical, Enlightenment ideas that government does not descend from a sky pixie, but comes from a mandate of the people.   

How crazy was that... No biblical precedence for it at all.


----------



## Uncensored2008

JoeB131 said:


> If America were left up to the "Christians", they'd have kept with the King...



Yawn, fucking Stalinist moron.



> King by Grace of God... it was right there in his title, and all the Churches of the time accepted it.



Jesus commanded that people have a king, eh fucktard?



> The Founders listened to some radical, Enlightenment ideas that government does not descend from a sky pixie, but comes from a mandate of the people.



Say, you lying sack of shit, how about a list of the 254 DOI signers who were Deist.

Ready!

Want to see it again?

Lying fucktard.

Of the founding fathers, ONE, Benjamin Franklin, was a self-professed Deist.



> How crazy was that... No biblical precedence for it at all.



How crazy is it that a Stalinist is a pathological liar?

Stupid twat.


----------



## Dr.House

Barry is toast...  Overdone toast...


----------



## Uncensored2008

JoeB131 said:


> So you say that one was a Deists, when in fact you list three-  Paine, Jefferson and Franklin.



No, you stupid twat. Thomas Paine was an avowed Atheist. Jefferson claimed to be Methodist, but clearly converted to Atheism as he got older.

You really are a stupid fuck.



> In short, the smart ones everyone remembers today.



Since you're a Stalinist, I imagine you focused more on Soviet history - you sure know nothing of U.S. history.


----------



## rightwinger

RealClearPolitics - Opinion, News, Analysis, Videos and Polls

Current Intrade odds on the election Obama 64.7 Romney 35.4


This one is over


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> RealClearPolitics - Opinion, News, Analysis, Videos and Polls
> 
> Current Intrade odds on the election Obama 64.7 Romney 35.4
> 
> 
> This one is over



You have no credibility, hack.


----------



## rightwinger

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Opinion, News, Analysis, Videos and Polls
> 
> Current Intrade odds on the election Obama 64.7 Romney 35.4
> 
> 
> This one is over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no credibility, hack.
Click to expand...


link?


----------



## Sandoka

mudwhistle said:


> Story the Media Won't Tell: Obama Is Losing
> 
> 
> 
> The signs are out there. The Obama campaign knows they're losing and they're getting more and more desperate to turn the tide that's moving against them.
> 
> They can't ignore the polls, they can't ignore the massive crowds that are showing up for every Romney/Ryan speech.





The polls are showing a massive tidal wave of support leaving the Republican Ranks and switching to Obama.  I have never seen such a massive swing in the past sixty years.


----------



## Sandoka

NEVER BEFORE IN HISTORY HAVE THEY SEEN SUCH A MASSIVE SWING IN THE POLLS FROM REPUBLICAN TO DEMOCRAT.  So Why are people fleeing from Romney Ryan?????


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> link?



http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...-in-his-campaign-knows-it-34.html#post5986400


----------



## Uncensored2008

Sandoka said:


> The polls are showing a massive tidal wave of support leaving the Republican Ranks and switching to Obama.  I have never seen such a massive swing in the past sixty years.




ROFL

Obamabots - the Koolaid causes hallucinations...


----------



## rightwinger

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...-in-his-campaign-knows-it-34.html#post5986400
Click to expand...


Yea...me and all my rightwing buddies know it

Must be true then

By what scenario do you possibly have Romney winning 270 electoral votes?


----------



## koshergrl

Sandoka said:


> NEVER BEFORE IN HISTORY HAVE THEY SEEN SUCH A MASSIVE SWING IN THE POLLS FROM REPUBLICAN TO DEMOCRAT. So Why are people fleeing from Romney Ryan?????


 
Link that, skippy.

Because everybody knows you're lying.


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> Yea...me and all my rightwing buddies know it



You're a leftist hack, with no credibility.

The race is still close; but it's been a bad week for Obama. Despite the efforts of the party press, his incompetence in Libya has hurt Obama.



> Must be true then
> 
> By what scenario do you possibly have Romney winning 270 electoral votes?



Florida, Iowa, Wisconsin, Nevada, New Mexico.

Pretend that it couldn't happen, then scream fraud when it does. Great plan.


----------



## Katzndogz

We have no idea whether obama is winning or losing!   The polling agencies are under threat, the media won't put any criticism of obama before the public.   What little reliable reporting we're getting is only coming from foreign outlets.


----------



## Bigfoot

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea...me and all my rightwing buddies know it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a leftist hack, with no credibility.
> 
> The race is still close; but it's been a bad week for Obama. Despite the efforts of the party press, his incompetence in Libya has hurt Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be true then
> 
> By what scenario do you possibly have Romney winning 270 electoral votes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Florida, Iowa, Wisconsin, Nevada, New Mexico.
> 
> Pretend that it couldn't happen, then scream fraud when it does. Great plan.
Click to expand...


The current foreign policy fiasco will also cost Hilary. Her and Obama are both looking like amateurs and that is putting it nicely.


----------



## rightwinger

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea...me and all my rightwing buddies know it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a leftist hack, with no credibility.
> 
> The race is still close; but it's been a bad week for Obama. Despite the efforts of the party press, his incompetence in Libya has hurt Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be true then
> 
> By what scenario do you possibly have Romney winning 270 electoral votes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Florida, Iowa, Wisconsin, Nevada, New Mexico.
> 
> Pretend that it couldn't happen, then scream fraud when it does. Great plan.
Click to expand...


Quite an accomplishment when he trails in all those states

Mitt HAS to take Florida and Ohio to have any chance of winning. Even then, he can still lose

Romney has to take 72% of the swing state vote. Hard to do when you are trailing in eight out of the ten


----------



## candycorn

rightwinger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea...me and all my rightwing buddies know it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a leftist hack, with no credibility.
> 
> The race is still close; but it's been a bad week for Obama. Despite the efforts of the party press, his incompetence in Libya has hurt Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be true then
> 
> By what scenario do you possibly have Romney winning 270 electoral votes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Florida, Iowa, Wisconsin, Nevada, New Mexico.
> 
> Pretend that it couldn't happen, then scream fraud when it does. Great plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quite an accomplishment when he trails in all those states
> 
> Mitt HAS to take Florida and Ohio to have any chance of winning. Even then, he can still lose
> 
> Romney has to take 72% of the swing state vote. Hard to do when you are trailing in eight out of the ten
Click to expand...


Sums it up nicely, I think.

Good post.


----------



## kaz

rightwinger said:


> Romney has to take 72% of the swing state vote. Hard to do when you are trailing in eight out of the ten



With his opponent's job performance record, he's in good shape.  But keep telling Democrats to relax, I'm all for it.  Not only is he going to do well in swing States, but Romney is going to cut deep into blue States.  I'm looking forward to election night when Democrats reprise your Kerry faces.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bigfoot said:


> The current foreign policy fiasco will also cost Hilary. Her and Obama are both looking like amateurs and that is putting it nicely.



Obama is utterly incompetent, and the middle is getting a clear example of it, this week.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The current foreign policy fiasco will also cost Hilary. Her and Obama are both looking like amateurs and that is putting it nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is utterly incompetent, and the middle is getting a clear example of it, this week.
Click to expand...


Fast and the furious
Failed economic policy
wasted stimulus
no gitmo closed
indefinite detention 
high gas price
one dead ambassador.
spells a one term president


----------



## Katzndogz

Hillary is retiring at the end of this term.  She has nothing to lose no matter how silly she appears.  What she's looking at now are future speaker fees.


----------



## Uncensored2008

New Obama campaign slogan: "Free speech will not be tolerated, and we apologize to Al Qaeda for any offense liberty may have caused them."


----------



## rightwinger

kaz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romney has to take 72% of the swing state vote. Hard to do when you are trailing in eight out of the ten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With his opponent's job performance record, he's in good shape.  But keep telling Democrats to relax, I'm all for it.  Not only is he going to do well in swing States, but Romney is going to cut deep into blue States.  I'm looking forward to election night when Democrats reprise your Kerry faces.
Click to expand...


You think voters are suddenly going to realize Obamas record?

Obama has an overwhelming Electoral College lead with voters fully aware of his record. What do you think is going to change in the next six weeks to change them over to Romney?


----------



## kaz

rightwinger said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romney has to take 72% of the swing state vote. Hard to do when you are trailing in eight out of the ten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With his opponent's job performance record, he's in good shape.  But keep telling Democrats to relax, I'm all for it.  Not only is he going to do well in swing States, but Romney is going to cut deep into blue States.  I'm looking forward to election night when Democrats reprise your Kerry faces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think voters are suddenly going to realize Obamas record?
> 
> Obama has an overwhelming Electoral College lead with voters fully aware of his record. What do you think is going to change in the next six weeks to change them over to Romney?
Click to expand...


You convinced me, he's a shoo in.  Keep telling the other Democrats that.  Relax, don't sweat it.


----------



## Katzndogz

There is no overwhelming electoral college victory.  Except to democrats.


----------



## koshergrl

I know. I thought about responding to that bit of idiocy, but then thought...

Nawww...let them think that, it makes it more entertaining when the networks have to apologize after the election for calling the election prematurely, and mistakenly.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

rightwinger said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romney has to take 72% of the swing state vote. Hard to do when you are trailing in eight out of the ten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With his opponent's job performance record, he's in good shape.  But keep telling Democrats to relax, I'm all for it.  Not only is he going to do well in swing States, but Romney is going to cut deep into blue States.  I'm looking forward to election night when Democrats reprise your Kerry faces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think voters are suddenly going to realize Obamas record?
> 
> Obama has an overwhelming Electoral College lead with voters fully aware of his record. What do you think is going to change in the next six weeks to change them over to Romney?
Click to expand...


until this week it was all about obama failed economic policy, now you can add his appeasement policy to the list.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

kaz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> With his opponent's job performance record, he's in good shape.  But keep telling Democrats to relax, I'm all for it.  Not only is he going to do well in swing States, but Romney is going to cut deep into blue States.  I'm looking forward to election night when Democrats reprise your Kerry faces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think voters are suddenly going to realize Obamas record?
> 
> Obama has an overwhelming Electoral College lead with voters fully aware of his record. What do you think is going to change in the next six weeks to change them over to Romney?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You convinced me, he's a shoo in.  Keep telling the other Democrats that.  Relax, don't sweat it.
Click to expand...

yep obama is a shoo in I think all those extra votes are no longer needed maybe they should just stay home.


----------



## R.D.

Sandoka said:


> The polls are showing a massive tidal wave of support leaving the Republican Ranks and switching to Obama.  I have never seen such a massive swing in the past sixty years.


----------



## kaz

bigrebnc1775 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think voters are suddenly going to realize Obamas record?
> 
> Obama has an overwhelming Electoral College lead with voters fully aware of his record. What do you think is going to change in the next six weeks to change them over to Romney?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You convinced me, he's a shoo in.  Keep telling the other Democrats that.  Relax, don't sweat it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep obama is a shoo in I think all those extra votes are no longer needed maybe they should just stay home.
Click to expand...


That's what I'm thinking.  Getting a lazy Democrat to go vote on a clear, sunny day with their free government cheese shipment at stake is a chore.  Let's reassure them it's not necessary.  They can eat their Velveeta and watch American Idol reruns instead.


----------



## kaz

R.D. said:


> Sandoka said:
> 
> 
> 
> The polls are showing a massive tidal wave of support leaving the Republican Ranks and switching to Obama.  I have never seen such a massive swing in the past sixty years.
Click to expand...


No, it's true.  Just sad, but what can we do?  Obama's already won.  Democrats really need to relax about this, there's no problem.


----------



## LilOlLady

Grampa Murked U said:


> Obama's campaign is nothing short of a bad joke.



I don't hear Romney and his campaign laughing.
What I see is desperation to the Nth degred. The little punk ass bitch that realeased the Islam bashing video saw it also.


----------



## LilOlLady

kaz said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandoka said:
> 
> 
> 
> The polls are showing a massive tidal wave of support leaving the Republican Ranks and switching to Obama.  I have never seen such a massive swing in the past sixty years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's true.  Just sad, but what can we do?  Obama's already won.  Democrats really need to relax about this, there's no problem.
Click to expand...


Obama did not really have to campaign, GOP runners elected him by bashing Romney.

*Republicans for Obama *

http://www.republicansforobama.org/

Laughing my fat old ass off.


----------



## rightwinger

kaz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> With his opponent's job performance record, he's in good shape.  But keep telling Democrats to relax, I'm all for it.  Not only is he going to do well in swing States, but Romney is going to cut deep into blue States.  I'm looking forward to election night when Democrats reprise your Kerry faces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think voters are suddenly going to realize Obamas record?
> 
> Obama has an overwhelming Electoral College lead with voters fully aware of his record. What do you think is going to change in the next six weeks to change them over to Romney?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You convinced me, he's a shoo in.  Keep telling the other Democrats that.  Relax, don't sweat it.
Click to expand...


I think the problem will come for Republicans. If Romney drops further in the polls, the Conservative vote will stay home. It will be devastating for close elections in the House and Senate


----------



## kaz

rightwinger said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think voters are suddenly going to realize Obamas record?
> 
> Obama has an overwhelming Electoral College lead with voters fully aware of his record. What do you think is going to change in the next six weeks to change them over to Romney?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You convinced me, he's a shoo in.  Keep telling the other Democrats that.  Relax, don't sweat it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the problem will come for Republicans. If Romney drops further in the polls, the Conservative vote will stay home. It will be devastating for close elections in the House and Senate
Click to expand...


Agreed, it's going from bad to worse.  Democrats really don't have to worry at all about this one.  Finally we agree on something.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

LilOlLady said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's campaign is nothing short of a bad joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hear Romney and his campaign laughing.
> What I see is desperation to the Nth degred. The little punk ass bitch that realeased the Islam bashing video saw it also.
Click to expand...


obama is going to win your vote is no longer needed just stay home.


----------



## kaz

LilOlLady said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's true.  Just sad, but what can we do?  Obama's already won.  Democrats really need to relax about this, there's no problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama did not really have to campaign, GOP runners elected him by bashing Romney.
Click to expand...


You're either lying about your age or you're losing your memory because you don't remember the election only 4 years ago between Obama and Hillary.  Or any other primary season in my memory.


----------



## LilOlLady

bigrebnc1775 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think voters are suddenly going to realize Obamas record?
> 
> Obama has an overwhelming Electoral College lead with voters fully aware of his record. What do you think is going to change in the next six weeks to change them over to Romney?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You convinced me, he's a shoo in.  Keep telling the other Democrats that.  Relax, don't sweat it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep obama is a shoo in I think all those extra votes are no longer needed maybe they should just stay home.
Click to expand...


Republicans for Obama 

Republicans for Obama

Laughing my fat old ass off.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

rightwinger said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think voters are suddenly going to realize Obamas record?
> 
> Obama has an overwhelming Electoral College lead with voters fully aware of his record. What do you think is going to change in the next six weeks to change them over to Romney?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You convinced me, he's a shoo in.  Keep telling the other Democrats that.  Relax, don't sweat it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the problem will come for Republicans. If Romney drops further in the polls, the Conservative vote will stay home. It will be devastating for close elections in the House and Senate
Click to expand...


yep obama is going to win glad you keep preaching that people become complacent when they think the one they support is going to win, if it's bad weather they stay home.
I agree obama is going to win


----------



## rightwinger

bigrebnc1775 said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's campaign is nothing short of a bad joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hear Romney and his campaign laughing.
> What I see is desperation to the Nth degred. The little punk ass bitch that realeased the Islam bashing video saw it also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> obama is going to win your vote is no longer needed just stay home.
Click to expand...


I plan on voting three or four times like I usually do


----------



## bigrebnc1775

LilOlLady said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You convinced me, he's a shoo in.  Keep telling the other Democrats that.  Relax, don't sweat it.
> 
> 
> 
> yep obama is a shoo in I think all those extra votes are no longer needed maybe they should just stay home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Republicans for Obama
> 
> Republicans for Obama
> 
> Laughing my fat old ass off.
Click to expand...


obama is a shoo in. keep preaching that.


----------



## Dr.House

0bammy is toast...

I wonder how many leftwingnuts will take the cowards way out and off themselves?

I guess we'll have to see how many don't show up here after election day...


----------



## freedombecki

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> With his opponent's job performance record, he's in good shape.  But keep telling Democrats to relax, I'm all for it.  Not only is he going to do well in swing States, but Romney is going to cut deep into blue States.  I'm looking forward to election night when Democrats reprise your Kerry faces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think voters are suddenly going to realize Obamas record?
> 
> Obama has an overwhelming Electoral College lead with voters fully aware of his record. What do you think is going to change in the next six weeks to change them over to Romney?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> until this week it was all about obama failed economic policy, now you can add his appeasement policy to the list.
Click to expand...

When appeasement is for RTK serial killers (Rape-Torture-Kill) you'd think it would get the American public's attention and intervention to get rid of the problem, Obama's weakness and even obeisance in the face of fire the direct source of the problem. Unfortunately, obama's cadre of hollyweirdos will come to his aid one more time and tell him what to say, what to do, how to dress, what color to wear, when to crack a joke, what it should be, etc. etc. etc. their points for communism get made, and good Americans lose. All the while this hubbub is going on, Pelosi and Reid have their armored cars parked out by the Treasury and Ft. Knox, seeing how much they can get while nobody's looking.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hear Romney and his campaign laughing.
> What I see is desperation to the Nth degred. The little punk ass bitch that realeased the Islam bashing video saw it also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obama is going to win your vote is no longer needed just stay home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I plan on voting three or four times like I usually do
Click to expand...


people have heard obama is a shoo in you might as well vote as many times as you can to vote for those who stayed home because they heard so many times that obama was going to win.


----------



## kaz

LilOlLady said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You convinced me, he's a shoo in.  Keep telling the other Democrats that.  Relax, don't sweat it.
> 
> 
> 
> yep obama is a shoo in I think all those extra votes are no longer needed maybe they should just stay home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Republicans for Obama
> 
> Republicans for Obama
> 
> Laughing my fat old ass off.
Click to expand...


Democrats who say they are Republicans like rightwinger, JoeTheBigot and jakestarkey are supporting Obama.  OMG, the humanity of it...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

freedombecki said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think voters are suddenly going to realize Obamas record?
> 
> Obama has an overwhelming Electoral College lead with voters fully aware of his record. What do you think is going to change in the next six weeks to change them over to Romney?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> until this week it was all about obama failed economic policy, now you can add his appeasement policy to the list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When appeasement is for RTK serial killers (Rape-Torture-Kill) you'd think it would get the American public's attention and intervention to get rid of the problem, Obama's weakness and even obeisance in the face of fire the direct source of the problem. Unfortunately, obama's cadre of hollyweirdos will come to his aid one more time and tell him what to say, what to do, how to dress, what color to wear, when to crack a joke, what it should be, etc. etc. etc. their points for communism get made, and good Americans lose. All the while this hubbub is going on, Pelosi and Reid have their armored cars parked out by the Treasury and Ft. Knox, seeing how much they can get while nobody's looking.
Click to expand...


It's over obama's supporter's should just stay home since obama is a shoo in to win.


----------



## freedombecki

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> obama is going to win your vote is no longer needed just stay home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on voting three or four times like I usually do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> people have heard obama is a shoo in you might as well vote as many times as you can to vote for those who stayed home because they heard so many times that obama was going to win.
Click to expand...

Well, you know how the libbies are--get out the votes for themselves, and send aggressive, black-clad Panther dudes with billy clubs drawn out to shake at little old conservative ladies and unarmed gentlemen.


----------



## freedombecki

kaz said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yep obama is a shoo in I think all those extra votes are no longer needed maybe they should just stay home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans for Obama
> 
> Republicans for Obama
> 
> Laughing my fat old ass off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats who say they are Republicans like rightwinger, JoeTheBigot and jakestarkey are supporting Obama.  OMG, the humanity of it...
Click to expand...

They learned it from Huggy-bug.


----------



## rightwinger

freedombecki said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on voting three or four times like I usually do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people have heard obama is a shoo in you might as well vote as many times as you can to vote for those who stayed home because they heard so many times that obama was going to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you know how the libbies are--get out the votes for themselves, and send aggressive, black-clad Panther dudes with billy clubs drawn out to shake at little old conservative ladies and unarmed gentlemen.
Click to expand...


You are really skeered of those black men aren't you?


----------



## kaz

rightwinger said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> people have heard obama is a shoo in you might as well vote as many times as you can to vote for those who stayed home because they heard so many times that obama was going to win.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you know how the libbies are--get out the votes for themselves, and send aggressive, black-clad Panther dudes with billy clubs drawn out to shake at little old conservative ladies and unarmed gentlemen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are really skeered of those black men aren't you?
Click to expand...


Interesting, I was about to ask you why you're so afraid of confident women.  Why is that?


----------



## rightwinger

kaz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you know how the libbies are--get out the votes for themselves, and send aggressive, black-clad Panther dudes with billy clubs drawn out to shake at little old conservative ladies and unarmed gentlemen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are really skeered of those black men aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting, I was about to ask you why you're so afraid of confident women.  Why is that?
Click to expand...


I love confident women....give me a hard on


----------



## kaz

rightwinger said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are really skeered of those black men aren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, I was about to ask you why you're so afraid of confident women.  Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love confident women....give me a hard on
Click to expand...


I see, so you're OK doing a Pee Wee Herman, but why are you afraid when they talk to you?  What scares you just because a woman is confident?


----------



## rightwinger

kaz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, I was about to ask you why you're so afraid of confident women.  Why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love confident women....give me a hard on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see, so you're OK doing a Pee Wee Herman, but why are you afraid when they talk to you?  What scares you just because a woman is confident?
Click to expand...


Scared?

Make me want to fuck em


----------



## freedombecki

Dr.House said:


> 0bammy is toast...
> 
> I wonder how many leftwingnuts will take the cowards way out and off themselves?
> 
> I guess we'll have to see how many don't show up here after election day...


Well, somehow, they managed to stay in the US after claiming they'd leave the country if and when Bush was re-elected.

It funked 'em out when he won in a comparative landslide against don'tkerry, but somehow they managed to stay here long enough to keep collecting welfare checks. 

When Romney wins, all bets are off on what they'll do.


----------



## freedombecki

rightwinger said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> people have heard obama is a shoo in you might as well vote as many times as you can to vote for those who stayed home because they heard so many times that obama was going to win.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you know how the libbies are--get out the votes for themselves, and send aggressive, black-clad Panther dudes with billy clubs drawn out to shake at little old conservative ladies and unarmed gentlemen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are really skeered of those black men aren't you?
Click to expand...

My husband and I vote together always. He has a way.


----------



## mamooth

These poor conservatives are in for a rough time. They've been sheltering themselves in a non-reality bubble, totally detached from the real world. Most of them have deluded themselves into thinking Romney has a chance. See this thread for many such tragic examples.

When that bubble pops, it's going to be ugly. A mentally healthy person would blame the conservative media that fed them the big lies and false hope for months running. Alas, these aren't mentally healthy people. The same media that lied to them will keep lying, and they will keep falling for the lies, all the conspiracy theories about how the dirty liberals obviously stole the election.

Most of these conservatives will just harmlessly rave at the TV, or on message boards, providing us with great amusement. However, a few of them could do harm to themselves, or to others. That's why, if you have any conservative relatives or close friends, you need to keep a close eye on them come election time. Keep them grounded, try to bring them back to reality. Lives could depend on it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

freedombecki said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you know how the libbies are--get out the votes for themselves, and send aggressive, black-clad Panther dudes with billy clubs drawn out to shake at little old conservative ladies and unarmed gentlemen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are really skeered of those black men aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My husband and I vote together always. He has a way.
Click to expand...


Same as my way?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

kaz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you know how the libbies are--get out the votes for themselves, and send aggressive, black-clad Panther dudes with billy clubs drawn out to shake at little old conservative ladies and unarmed gentlemen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are really skeered of those black men aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting, I was about to ask you why you're so afraid of confident women.  Why is that?
Click to expand...


He does show that.


----------



## mudwhistle

rightwinger said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> people have heard obama is a shoo in you might as well vote as many times as you can to vote for those who stayed home because they heard so many times that obama was going to win.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you know how the libbies are--get out the votes for themselves, and send aggressive, black-clad Panther dudes with billy clubs drawn out to shake at little old conservative ladies and unarmed gentlemen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are really skeered of those black men aren't you?
Click to expand...


Yeah.......that must be it honky.


----------



## Article 15

mamooth said:


> These poor conservatives are in for a rough time. They've been sheltering themselves in a non-reality bubble, totally detached from the real world. Most of them have deluded themselves into thinking Romney has a chance. See this thread for many such tragic examples.
> 
> When that bubble pops, it's going to be ugly. A mentally healthy person would blame the conservative media that fed them the big lies and false hope for months running. Alas, these aren't mentally healthy people. The same media that lied to them will keep lying, and they will keep falling for the lies, all the conspiracy theories about how the dirty liberals obviously stole the election.
> 
> Most of these conservatives will just harmlessly rave at the TV, or on message boards, providing us with great amusement. However, a few of them could do harm to themselves, or to others. That's why, if you have any conservative relatives or close friends, you need to keep a close eye on them come election time. Keep them grounded, try to bring them back to reality. Lives could depend on it.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Obama would be better suited for a nice Reality Show. He and Michelle and the girls could entertain the masses with their F'ed up brand of humor and thinking. They all would make a lot of money even Obama's illegal alien Aunt Zeituni Onyano. They could have guest appearances by Rev. Wright, Bill Ayers and their Hollyweird friends.  

.


----------



## kaz

bigrebnc1775 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are really skeered of those black men aren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, I was about to ask you why you're so afraid of confident women.  Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He does show that.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I'm not the only one who noticed.

RW, sure, you talk big with the guys, but why does a smart chick like Becki make you go all Rajesh?  It's hard to tell if you're afraid of her or just mad she isn't t submissive enough for you.  Just wondering which it is.  I usually find chauvinists like you need them to be submissive because it's the only way you're going to be able to be above them.


----------



## rightwinger

kaz said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, I was about to ask you why you're so afraid of confident women.  Why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He does show that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm not the only one who noticed.
> 
> RW, sure, you talk big with the guys, but why does a smart chick like Becki make you go all Rajesh?  It's hard to tell if you're afraid of her or just mad she isn't t submissive enough for you.  Just wondering which it is.  I usually find chauvinists like you need them to be submissive because it's the only way you're going to be able to be above them.
Click to expand...


It is Becki you are claiming is smart?


----------



## kaz

rightwinger said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He does show that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm not the only one who noticed.
> 
> RW, sure, you talk big with the guys, but why does a smart chick like Becki make you go all Rajesh?  It's hard to tell if you're afraid of her or just mad she isn't t submissive enough for you.  Just wondering which it is.  I usually find chauvinists like you need them to be submissive because it's the only way you're going to be able to be above them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is Becki you are claiming is smart?
Click to expand...


This is exactly my point, no mere woman could be as smart as you.  Since you can't be smarter, you have to assume it.  You're in your 60s or 70s aren't you?  Subjugation of women just was then.  Men were supposed to be smarter, if they weren't, they had to pretend.  Which in your case must have been extremely tiring.  Pretending to be dumber than you, wow, I pity the woman.


----------



## copsnrobbers

Girls sure do know how to get attention these days... and 99.9999999999999 % of them didn't say a thing.

It's all for votes.
Politicians using them like rag dolls.

It's disgusting.


----------



## Uncensored2008

LilOlLady said:


> Obama did not really have to campaign, GOP runners elected him by bashing Romney.
> 
> *Republicans for Obama *
> 
> Republicans for Obama
> 
> Laughing my fat old ass off.



So, on election day you can sit home, drink vodka and eat paint chips, while watching the View. No need to strain yourself by voting, your Messiah® has it in the bag - election day is just like any other day for you...


----------



## Katzndogz

obama's political career is surviving solely on media adoration.   All it would take is one reporter to break ranks and it's over.


----------



## candycorn

How'd it go?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

candycorn said:


> How'd it go?



LMAO - This thread died a year and a half ago. But fuck face...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Uncensored2008 said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama did not really have to campaign, GOP runners elected him by bashing Romney.
> 
> *Republicans for Obama *
> 
> Republicans for Obama
> 
> Laughing my fat old ass off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, on election day you can sit home, drink vodka and eat paint chips, while watching the View. No need to strain yourself by voting, your Messiah® has it in the bag - election day is just like any other day for you...
Click to expand...


LMAO - I'm sure they didn't air a 'The View' that day for that very reason.


----------



## The Rabbi

candycorn said:


> How'd it go?



Fucking loser resurrecting a thread from who knows how long ago.  Just go kill yourself.


----------



## BDBoop

candycorn said:


> How'd it go?


----------



## BDBoop

Is this awesome or what??

The Liberal Lie, The Conservative Truth: OBAMA 208, ROMNEY 330 - ELECTORAL LANDSLIDE



> Two political science professors, Kenneth Bickers of Colorado University-Boulder and Michael Berry of Colorado University Denver released their prediction of the 2012 Presidential election on August 22.  The model they base this prediction on includes a complete economic picture from per ca pita income to unemployment both on a national and state level.  This model has accurately predicted every Presidential election since 1980 including the popular vote victory of Al Gore and the electoral victory of George W. Bush in 2000.  The model does not just predict the popular vote like many but also a detail of the electoral college.
> 
> The original prediction in August had Mitt Romney taking the Electoral College in a landslide with 325 electoral votes to Obama's 213.  The model also had Romney taking most of the swing states including Florida, Ohio, Virginia, North Carolina and Colorado with 52% of the traditionally blue state. Every Presidential election year Professors Bickers and Berry release an update one month before the election and 2012 is no different.
> 
> The October update provides even better news for Romney.  The revised model  has Romney taking 330 electoral votes to Obama's 208 a difference of 5 electoral votes since the original August prediction. The new model factored in new economic figures which included the GDP being revised downward to 1.2% or a virtual stagnate economy and more leaving the workforce because of the dismal jobs situation created by the Obama economy.


----------



## candycorn

the rabbi said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> how'd it go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fucking loser resurrecting a thread from who knows how long ago.  Just go kill yourself.
Click to expand...


:d


----------



## bedowin62

obama        1


America      lost


----------



## paperview

candycorn said:


> How'd it go?


----------



## paperview

paperview said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> How'd it go?
Click to expand...

Poor unemployed Rabbit...shamed by his idiocy once more goes on a neg rampage.

We point and laugh.


----------



## Uncensored2008

candycorn said:


> How'd it go?



America got dry fucked up the ass.

As you know.


----------



## bodecea

mudwhistle said:


> Story the Media Won't Tell: Obama Is Losing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The signs are out there. The Obama campaign knows they're losing and they're getting more and more desperate to turn the tide that's moving against them.
> 
> They can't ignore the polls, they can't ignore the massive crowds that are showing up for every Romney/Ryan speech.
> 
> The media puts a positive spin on bad news and every day a new more ridiculous issue pops up. The latest "The Republican War On Cities".
> 
> The rats are just about ready to start jumping ship. By September they'll be in full panic mode.
> 
> 2012's Great Untold Media Story: Obama Is Losing



This was such a WIN thread.


----------



## paperview

The Rabbi said:


> It's in the air.  There is a sense of inevitability of a Romney win and Obama loss.  The candidates know it.  Obama is spending $1.20 for every dollar he takes in.  Romney is spending 80 cents.  Obama has been relentlessly negative on Romney since Day 1. You dont go negative unless you are 5 points down in the polls.  Romney is talking about expanding his campaign into previously safe Obama states.  Obama is talking about giving up FL.  All of this is before the conventions and before the debates, with an economy going back into recession and Taxmaggedon looming.
> I have never seen people so fired up about getting rid of an incumbent.  Even the 1980 election was not this passionate.


Pure gemtastic!


----------



## paperview

Dr.House said:


> 0bammy is toast...
> 
> I wonder how many leftwingnuts will take the cowards way out and off themselves?
> 
> I guess we'll have to see how many don't show up here after election day...




Indoobidbly.


----------



## Uncensored2008

paperview said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 0bammy is toast...
> 
> I wonder how many leftwingnuts will take the cowards way out and off themselves?
> 
> I guess we'll have to see how many don't show up here after election day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indoobidbly.
Click to expand...


They underestimated how much a corrupt media, with lying scum like Candy Crowley, could alter the outcome.

Hats off to the little Goebbels of MSNBC, CBS, and CNN, they are demagogues for the ages. Crowley alone turned the Obama plummet around, just by lying through her fucking teeth in the middle of the debate, that she was supposed to be moderating.


----------



## paperview

Uncensored2008 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 0bammy is toast...
> 
> I wonder how many leftwingnuts will take the cowards way out and off themselves?
> 
> I guess we'll have to see how many don't show up here after election day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indoobidbly.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They underestimated how much a corrupt media, with lying scum like Candy Crowley, could alter the outcome.
> 
> Hats off to the little Goebbels of MSNBC, CBS, and CNN, they are demagogues for the ages. Crowley alone turned the Obama plummet around, just by lying through her fucking teeth in the middle of the debate, that she was supposed to be moderating.
Click to expand...

Rmoney  SUCKED.

Deal with it and stop trying to blame his suckatude on everything except his own suckiness.

Gawd.  Always the victim. Ever. Always.


----------



## BDBoop

paperview said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> How'd it go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor unemployed Rabbit...shamed by his idiocy once more goes on a neg rampage.
> 
> We point and laugh.
Click to expand...


Fixed the neg for ya!


----------



## Uncensored2008

paperview said:


> Rmoney  SUCKED.



Yep.

And Obummer sucks more, with a proven record of failure.



> Deal with it and stop trying to blame his suckatude on everything except his own suckiness.
> 
> Gawd.  Always the victim. Ever. Always.



Without the media openly campaigning for him, Obummer would have lost - we all know it.

BTW, If you go through this thread, you'll note that I never bought into the idea that Romney would win. I said at the time that the corrupt media might be insurmountable - and it was.


----------



## paperview

Uncensored2008 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rmoney  SUCKED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> And Obummer sucks more, with a proven record of failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deal with it and stop trying to blame his suckatude on everything except his own suckiness.
> 
> Gawd.  Always the victim. Ever. Always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without the media openly campaigning for him, Obummer would have lost - we all know it.
> 
> BTW, If you go through this thread, you'll note that I never bought into the idea that Romney would win. I said at the time that the corrupt media might be insurmountable - and it was.
Click to expand...

Cute.  Setting yourself up for an excuse ...just ...in ...case. heh.

If only the right wing had some kind of powerful media conglomerate,   maybe even one the biggest ones in the world, or access to large radio   syndicates, or a method of printing newspapers and journals, or even a   way to utilize the internet.

If only...


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Uncensored2008 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> How'd it go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America got dry fucked up the ass.
> 
> As you know.
Click to expand...


You really do obsess about homosexual sex. You mal, trannysteve ... ya really oughta arrange a meet up.


----------



## BDBoop

Luddly Neddite said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> How'd it go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America got dry fucked up the ass.
> 
> As you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really do obsess about homosexual sex. You mal, trannysteve ... ya really oughta arrange a meet up.
Click to expand...


And by 'meet up' you probably mean 'train.'


----------



## Uncensored2008

paperview said:


> Cute.  Setting yourself up for an excuse ...just ...in ...case. heh.
> 
> If only the right wing had some kind of powerful media conglomerate,   maybe even one the biggest ones in the world, or access to large radio   syndicates, or a method of printing newspapers and journals, or even a   way to utilize the internet.
> 
> If only...



I'm a realist.

Notice that I never took part in any of the bets. Romney was a strange choice, not conservative, and part of the elite. The only thing Romney had on his side was how much of a pile of shit Obama is. The corrupt media set out to make Romney appear even worse than Obama - they succeeded.


----------



## paperview

BDBoop said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> America got dry fucked up the ass.
> 
> As you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really do obsess about homosexual sex. You mal, trannysteve ... ya really oughta arrange a meet up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And by 'meet up' you probably mean 'train.'
Click to expand...

Ewwww.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Luddly Neddite said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> How'd it go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America got dry fucked up the ass.
> 
> As you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really do obsess about homosexual sex. You mal, trannysteve ... ya really oughta arrange a meet up.
Click to expand...


Only you would think that was sexual, Pillowbite.


----------



## Uncensored2008

BDBoop said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> America got dry fucked up the ass.
> 
> As you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really do obsess about homosexual sex. You mal, trannysteve ... ya really oughta arrange a meet up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And by 'meet up' you probably mean 'train.'
Click to expand...


I may not know what that means, but still I have no doubt that you have a great deal of first hand experience in it.

Standard Disclaimer: Want to play hardball? I can put you on that list.


----------



## paperview

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea...me and all my rightwing buddies know it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a leftist hack, with no credibility.
> 
> The race is still close; but it's been a bad week for Obama. Despite the efforts of the party press, his incompetence in Libya has hurt Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be true then
> 
> By what scenario do you possibly have Romney winning 270 electoral votes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Florida, Iowa, Wisconsin, Nevada, New Mexico.
> 
> Pretend that it couldn't happen, then scream fraud when it does. Great plan.
Click to expand...

Found another gem.

Pretty hilarious considering unthinking's post earlier.


----------



## Uncensored2008

paperview said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea...me and all my rightwing buddies know it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a leftist hack, with no credibility.
> 
> The race is still close; but it's been a bad week for Obama. Despite the efforts of the party press, his incompetence in Libya has hurt Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be true then
> 
> By what scenario do you possibly have Romney winning 270 electoral votes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Florida, Iowa, Wisconsin, Nevada, New Mexico.
> 
> Pretend that it couldn't happen, then scream fraud when it does. Great plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Found another gem.
> 
> Pretty hilarious considering unthinking's post earlier.
Click to expand...


So that says Romney would win?

I explained, per the request, HOW he could win.

Seriously dude, you lack integrity - as pretty much all leftists do.


----------



## Nyvin

Uncensored2008 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a leftist hack, with no credibility.
> 
> The race is still close; but it's been a bad week for Obama. Despite the efforts of the party press, his incompetence in Libya has hurt Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> Florida, Iowa, Wisconsin, Nevada, New Mexico.
> 
> Pretend that it couldn't happen, then scream fraud when it does. Great plan.
> 
> 
> 
> Found another gem.
> 
> Pretty hilarious considering unthinking's post earlier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that says Romney would win?
> 
> *I explained, per the request, HOW he could win.*
> 
> Seriously dude, you lack integrity - as pretty much all leftists do.
Click to expand...


No you didn't actually...if you switch over those five states and keep the rest the same, Romney still would've only had 262 electoral votes.

And besides...Romney win New Mexico??? Pfff..please.


----------



## midcan5

Huh! I'm not sure how old this thread is but didn't Obama win and didn't he accomplish something that was tried for nearly a hundred years. You wackos can say whatever stupid thought comes into your head, but Obama won and is continuing to win. Healthcare like medicare and social security will now be a part of a nation that does things. You guys keep saying things cause that really really means lots.   Talk it dont do nuttin. And I have to laugh at the circle jerk of jerks thanking the nonsensical OP. Too funny. 

Due to the widespread prevalence of Dunning-Kruger effect among conservatives and republicans, a healthcare proviso has been amended to the original bill.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

What is the deal with LOSER FUCKTARD TROLLS reviving old ass threads like they're in second grade again trying to prove some stupid point that has long since been forgotten? 

Fucking idiots, get a grip


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

BDBoop said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> America got dry fucked up the ass.
> 
> As you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really do obsess about homosexual sex. You mal, trannysteve ... ya really oughta arrange a meet up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And by 'meet up' you probably mean 'train.'
Click to expand...


You are the biggest whiner on this forum about "civility" and the way YOU are treated. Then you post shit like this....

Stupid bitch


----------



## candycorn

Grampa Murked U said:


> What is the deal with LOSER FUCKTARD TROLLS reviving old ass threads like they're in second grade again trying to prove some stupid point that has long since been forgotten?
> 
> Fucking idiots, get a grip



I sense you feel stupid and helpless.

Good.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

candycorn said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the deal with LOSER FUCKTARD TROLLS reviving old ass threads like they're in second grade again trying to prove some stupid point that has long since been forgotten?
> 
> Fucking idiots, get a grip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sense you feel stupid and helpless.
> 
> Good.
Click to expand...


The troll is revealed. 

And helplessness is a byproduct of being an American under this terrible president.


----------



## BDBoop

Oh good. You're playing the victim card.

Word of wisdom: As long as it's always somebody else's fault, you will remain powerless.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

BDBoop said:


> Oh good. You're playing the victim card.
> 
> Word of wisdom: As long as it's always somebody else's fault, you will remain powerless.



And the second stupid bitch shows up.


----------



## bodecea

Grampa Murked U said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh good. You're playing the victim card.
> 
> Word of wisdom: As long as it's always somebody else's fault, you will remain powerless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the second stupid bitch shows up.
Click to expand...


^ Cranky.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

bodecea said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh good. You're playing the victim card.
> 
> Word of wisdom: As long as it's always somebody else's fault, you will remain powerless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the second stupid bitch shows up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ Cranky.
Click to expand...


Sometimes,  but she's still a bitch.


----------



## Old Rocks

Our 'Conservatives' accuracy in prediction and political astuteness has not changed a bit since 2012


----------



## Moonglow

Old Rocks said:


> Our 'Conservatives' accuracy in prediction and political astuteness has not changed a bit since 2012



or their bent over advancing behavior.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Old Rocks said:


> Our 'Conservatives' accuracy in prediction and political astuteness has not changed a bit since 2012



Ahhh the prediction department. 

Remind us again about how unbeatable Hillary was.....


----------



## jillian

Uncensored2008 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a leftist hack, with no credibility.
> 
> The race is still close; but it's been a bad week for Obama. Despite the efforts of the party press, his incompetence in Libya has hurt Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> Florida, Iowa, Wisconsin, Nevada, New Mexico.
> 
> Pretend that it couldn't happen, then scream fraud when it does. Great plan.
> 
> 
> 
> Found another gem.
> 
> Pretty hilarious considering unthinking's post earlier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So that says Romney would win?
> 
> I explained, per the request, HOW he could win.
> 
> Seriously dude, you lack integrity - as pretty much all leftists do.
Click to expand...


no. you were ranting that it was inevitable that he WOULD win. because you didn't know anything then and don't know anything now


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

jillian said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found another gem.
> 
> Pretty hilarious considering unthinking's post earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that says Romney would win?
> 
> I explained, per the request, HOW he could win.
> 
> Seriously dude, you lack integrity - as pretty much all leftists do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no. you were ranting that it was inevitable that he WOULD win. because you didn't know anything then and don't know anything now
Click to expand...


And he was right for what it's worth....The election process is a joke...


----------



## candycorn

Grampa Murked U said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the deal with LOSER FUCKTARD TROLLS reviving old ass threads like they're in second grade again trying to prove some stupid point that has long since been forgotten?
> 
> Fucking idiots, get a grip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sense you feel stupid and helpless.
> 
> Good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The troll is revealed.
> 
> And helplessness is a byproduct of being an American under this terrible president.
Click to expand...


You're the one trolling loser...  I'm not helpless in any way, shape, or form.  Glad to see you're still calling people "bitch" though...you conservatives are really making great strides in your outreach to women....


----------



## candycorn

TheGreatGatsby said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So that says Romney would win?
> 
> I explained, per the request, HOW he could win.
> 
> Seriously dude, you lack integrity - as pretty much all leftists do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no. you were ranting that it was inevitable that he WOULD win. because you didn't know anything then and don't know anything now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And he was right for what it's worth....The election process is a joke...
Click to expand...


Amazingly the process will be just fine if the GOP makes gains this fall...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

candycorn said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sense you feel stupid and helpless.
> 
> Good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The troll is revealed.
> 
> And helplessness is a byproduct of being an American under this terrible president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one trolling loser...  I'm not helpless in any way, shape, or form.  Glad to see you're still calling people "bitch" though...you conservatives are really making great strides in your outreach to women....
Click to expand...


Boop is a woman? I consider democrat leech a sex all to itself


----------



## JimBowie1958

candycorn said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> no. you were ranting that it was inevitable that he WOULD win. because you didn't know anything then and don't know anything now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he was right for what it's worth....The election process is a joke...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amazingly the process will be just fine if the GOP makes gains this fall...
Click to expand...


Well that would be one indicator that the IRS isn't hammering Tea Party groups so much and letting them compete in the elections finally.

How many dead people have voted Democrat? Lol, but no Democrat ever admits to the cheating. Back when some Dems were honest, they would joke about 'twofer' voting machines, and union vans that would allow Dems to vote early and vote often.

But now you fools just lie, lie, lie as if the rest of us are too stupid to see what yo are doing, roflmao.


----------



## Uncensored2008

BDBoop said:


> Oh good. You're playing the victim card.
> 
> Word of wisdom: As long as it's always somebody else's fault, you will remain powerless.



He's right.

I've bent over backwards to treat you in a civil manner. 

In response, you fling shit at me, every chance you get.

Why should I treat you better than Luissa and Shortbus, if you act like they do?


----------



## Uncensored2008

jillian said:


> no. you were ranting that it was inevitable that he WOULD win.



Uh yeah, integrity is something you never share a zip code with.



> because you didn't know anything then and don't know anything now



Go back to eating bon bons and watching "Law and Order," so you can brush up on pretend lawyer terms...


----------



## Old Rocks

My, my, so much butthurt on display here.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

candycorn said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> no. you were ranting that it was inevitable that he WOULD win. because you didn't know anything then and don't know anything now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he was right for what it's worth....The election process is a joke...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amazingly the process will be just fine if the GOP makes gains this fall...
Click to expand...


True. 

Or when a republican is next elected president, the process will no longer be a joke.


----------



## JimBowie1958

JimBowie1958 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there is nothing to hide in Obama's transcripts, why is he hiding them?
> As for Romney, do you think he's faking it?  Maybe he's really on the verge of bankruptcy and all this wealth is an act.
> tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, actaully, what I think is that Romney's tax returns will show-
> 
> 1) He was highly involved in Bain and all the bad stuff Bain did after 1999.
> 2) That he pays a ridiculously low tax rate.
> 3) That he had a lot of money squirreled away in offshore bank accounts.
> 
> All things that will make him look really bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why? Unless he broke the law, he used legal lopholes and deductions. If it isnt what he has been saying were his tax percentages paid, so what? We already know he is a liar and most Americans are OK with that as well.
> 
> The Obamites should be attacking Romneys base on the right by show casing his slanderous attacks on previously respected GOP conservative leaders, his very liberal record in Massachhusettes, his reputation for using backroom deals with gay groups that he publicly denied, and some of the slips some of his advisers have made that shows his true intentions once elected.
> 
> By reminding conservatives of these things a third of them stay home and dont vote, a third vote but dont do anything more due to lack of enthhusiasm, and the remaining conservatives dont matter because ifthat doesnt give them pause then they are unreachable anyway.
> 
> Using a third party Super PAC would just be icing on the cake.
Click to expand...


No butt hurt here.

I loathe Mitt Romney and John McCain as well;  a job exporter repackaged as a job creator and a traitor the oligrachs have made into a war hero.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

This thread is comedic gold! I don't even care that the bozos predicting a "landslide" refuse to admit defeat! Too funny ... It's never ending!


----------



## Toro

Liberals/Democrats aren't being very good winners.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Toro said:


> Liberals/Democrats aren't being very good winners.



lol, cheaters are never good winners.


----------



## Uncensored2008

JimBowie1958 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals/Democrats aren't being very good winners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, cheaters are never good winners.
Click to expand...


?????

Are you alleging that Obama won through fraud? 

I mean, the antics of NBC, the NY Time, and particularly Candy Crowley were some sleazy shit, but I can't call them cheating. Okay, Crowley cheated in the debate, no question - but the debate is not the election.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

JimBowie1958 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals/Democrats aren't being very good winners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, cheaters are never good winners.
Click to expand...


So, how exactly did Obama cheat?


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

Toro said:


> Liberals/Democrats aren't being very good winners.



When I look at the early pages of this thread, I see a metric ton of preemptive, unfounded gloating. Proof positive that republicans aren't very good winners either - especially in light of the fact that lost!


----------



## JimBowie1958

Uncensored2008 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals/Democrats aren't being very good winners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, cheaters are never good winners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ?????
> 
> Are you alleging that Obama won through fraud?
> 
> I mean, the antics of NBC, the NY Time, and particularly Candy Crowley were some sleazy shit, but I can't call them cheating. Okay, Crowley cheated in the debate, no question - but the debate is not the election.
Click to expand...


lol, no, dude, I am referring to the IRS pinning down Tea Party groups in five key states that could have swung the election.

And no, I am not going to google it for you.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Mad_Cabbie said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals/Democrats aren't being very good winners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, cheaters are never good winners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, how exactly did Obama cheat?
Click to expand...


lol, you know, sometimes you are just pretty damned stupid.


----------



## Toro

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals/Democrats aren't being very good winners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I look at the early pages of this thread, I see a metric ton of preemptive, unfounded gloating. Proof positive that republicans aren't very good winners either - especially in light of the fact that lost!
Click to expand...


It was funny the first 2 or 3 times these threads were bumped after the election.

But by the 20th or 30th time, 18 months after the election?


----------



## Indofred

mudwhistle said:


> Story the Media Won't Tell: Obama Is Losing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The signs are out there. The Obama campaign knows they're losing and they're getting more and more desperate to turn the tide that's moving against them.
> 
> They can't ignore the polls, they can't ignore the massive crowds that are showing up for every Romney/Ryan speech.
> 
> The media puts a positive spin on bad news and every day a new more ridiculous issue pops up. The latest "The Republican War On Cities".
> 
> The rats are just about ready to start jumping ship. By September they'll be in full panic mode.
> 
> 2012's Great Untold Media Story: Obama Is Losing



I really love old threads.
I'm sure the OP and other Romney supporters don't feel like steaming dick heads.


----------



## bluesman

Toro said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals/Democrats aren't being very good winners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I look at the early pages of this thread, I see a metric ton of preemptive, unfounded gloating. Proof positive that republicans aren't very good winners either - especially in light of the fact that lost!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was funny the first 2 or 3 times these threads were bumped after the election.
> 
> But by the 20th or 30th time, 18 months after the election?
Click to expand...


So you really thought it was funny the first three times?   Since you agree it is funny, the why not let other people have a laugh also?


----------



## natstew

Uncensored2008 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals/Democrats aren't being very good winners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, cheaters are never good winners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ?????
> 
> Are you alleging that Obama won through fraud?
> 
> I mean, the antics of NBC, the NY Time, and particularly Candy Crowley were some sleazy shit, but I can't call them cheating. Okay, Crowley cheated in the debate, no question - but the debate is not the election.
Click to expand...


Obama stole the election with his attack dogs, (MSM) and his Gestapo,  (IRS, DOJ)


----------



## natstew

Then you had Harry Reid t the Senate Podium falsely accusing Romney of horrid things from.

And you slimeball POS's defend the theft of the Presidency as if it was an honorable thing.

YOU ARE DISGUSTING!!


----------



## JakeStarkey

Romney lost fairly and squarely.

There was no massive vote stealing that could have affected the election.

The far right's miscalculation, which the mainstream GOP and their leaders know understand, thank heavens, is that Americans as a whole will not elect a president whom the far right like.

All the far right screaming, hatred, and rage merely tunes out the electorate to its message.


----------



## JakeStarkey

natstew said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol, cheaters are never good winners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?????
> 
> Are you alleging that Obama won through fraud?
> 
> I mean, the antics of NBC, the NY Time, and particularly Candy Crowley were some sleazy shit, but I can't call them cheating. Okay, Crowley cheated in the debate, no question - but the debate is not the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama stole the election with his attack dogs, (MSM) and his Gestapo,  (IRS, DOJ)
Click to expand...


Obama won because fools like you lost the election for Romney.


----------



## emilynghiem

JakeStarkey said:


> Romney lost fairly and squarely.
> 
> There was no massive vote stealing that could have affected the election.
> 
> The far right's miscalculation, which the mainstream GOP and their leaders know understand, thank heavens, is that Americans as a whole will not elect a president whom the far right like.
> 
> All the far right screaming, hatred, and rage merely tunes out the electorate to its message.



1. I don't consider defaming Romney's character, misportraying him as anything but a good principled man to be "fair and square". He was not mean enough to fight back. And apparently to "get elected" we need someone willing to play the political and media games. In that sense, no, he could not compete with what the Democrats were willing to do to win.

Instead of focusing on what it takes to "get elected"
we need to focus on what it takes to enforce laws and lead by principle and example.

Otherwise, we get what we elect -- the bigger bully willing to play meaner games. The party willing to assassinate another person's character, true or false; or whitewashing Democrat records of assaults on women and painting Republicans in that light. How do we expect to stop this trend if we keep rewarding votes to the worst negative campaigning.

What happened to rule of law and enforcement of principles? I understand that handling the media is part of public perception and effectiveness in govt, but that doesn't mean we should compromise principles in order to get candidates who can "play the game."

The principles should come first, and then the media image should follow.

So in that sense, I believe we all lost out and all suffer the conflicts from having Obama in office where half the nation is not represented or included in the policies he has pushed.
If he were truly acting inclusively, and not imposing a bias, that would be different. I will give him credit that on the gun issue, he did urge people to consider and respect the CULTURE and TRADITIONS of people who advocate for gun ownership and rights. but on the other issues of Constitutional differences, he made it clear he takes sides and sough to exclude instead of include opposing views. He sided against the AZ immigration bill and for gay marriage, but then won't defend equal rights of people who believe in states' rights or free market health care as a Constitutional issue. Instead of trying to be unifying, he demonized the conservatives and Tea Party as the "enemy" -- so how can you blame one side of this conflict, on conservative Republicans, and the other side as well.

if we keep electing people based on their ability to divide and conquer in the media, how can we complain when this trend defines how government deadlocks under such division.

2. So as for blaming the far right, I think the fault for conflict and division is mutual.

When the far right DID compromise and go along with the proposal to pass the budget with only two conditions -- delaying the individual mandate since the employer mandate had been delayed, and removing the tax off medical devices which members of both parties agreed was otherwise problematic -- it was the refusal of Obama to sign any such compromise that caused the deadlock and shutdown. So that is not all the fault of the far right, which showed flexibility from their stance of complete opposition and repeal.

The work it takes to reach such an agreement should be REWARDED not punished or blamed on one side. When the Republicans compromise in the "wrong ways" and alienate their conservative party base, the whole nation suffers because we need the checks and balances to offset the far left side of the spectrum. We need full inclusion and equal representation, and not substitute or mistake "bullying over opposing views" as success.

Can't wait for this trend to outgrow itself, and we can move toward political collaboration and inclusion, hopefully with future candidates willing to change how campaigns are run.
If we can elect candidates based on unifying approaches, I'd rather run govt that way!


----------



## Statistikhengst

JakeStarkey said:


> Romney lost fairly and squarely.
> 
> There was no massive vote stealing that could have affected the election.
> 
> The far right's miscalculation, which the mainstream GOP and their leaders know understand, thank heavens, is that Americans as a whole will not elect a president whom the far right like.
> 
> All the far right screaming, hatred, and rage merely tunes out the electorate to its message.




  [MENTION=20412]JakeStarkey[/MENTION] is right, and the reasons I provide are so common sense that even numnuts will agree with it. And BTW, I was one of the first DEMS in 2004 to say that Bush won fair and square, that he did NOT steal the election.

There are a number factors at work here, all of which are easy to understand:

1.) A rising tide lifts all boats. This means that the winning candidate tends to do better, even in states where he is going to lose to the opposition candidate.  In 2008, Obama improved on Kerry's statistic in 46 of 51 "states" in the Union. In 2012, he lost some of that, esp. in a number of red states, but they did not spring back to the +30 margins that Bush (43) enjoyed in 2004.

2.) Comparing precincts that use paper ballots only to precincts that use machines.

If a state shows a general swing of, say, +7 for a candidate and that swing is +7 (+/-1) in both types of precincts, then you can be pretty much guaranteed that there was absolutely no cheating.

3.) Regional swings are also important. In order to go from +7.26% in 2008 to +3.86% in 2012, this means that the country swung 3.40% toward the Republican party in 2012, which BTW is not enough to win. But on the mid to south-atlantic seaboard, the swing was only around +2 for Romney.  Obama won NC by +0.29% in 2008, he lost it by 2.04% in 2012. *Swing: 2.33%* toward the Republican party.  Obama won FL by +2.81% in 2008 and won the state again by +0.88% in 2012. *Swing? +1.93* toward the Republican. party. Obama lost SC to McCain by 8.98% in 2008 and by 10.47% to Romney in 2012. Swing? Mathematically, *1.50* (not 1.49) points toward the Republican party. Obama won Virginia by +6.30% in 2008, again in 2012 by +3.87%. *Swing: 2.43%* toward the Republican party. In Georgia, Obama lost to McCain by 5.20% in 2008 and by 7.80% in 2012. *Swing: 2.60%* toward the Republican party.  Even the regional swings are pretty darned consistent. In contrast, in the bible-belt/appalachian/mason dixon states like WV, TN, KY, AR, MO - the swing for Romney was much higher, and consistently higher, exactly in line with end-polling, btw.

3.) In order to cheat, election workers have to be involved in the fraud to allow it to go this far. Spread across the country, this would mean the willilng collusion of literally thousands and thousands of poll workers, and yet, not one of them has ever come forth. It's really hard to keep a secret like that.

Obama actually improved upon his 2008 election statistics in six states: NY, NJ, MD, LA, MS and AK. Yepp, 3 blue states and three red states. Anyone want to come out and say there was cheating in AK?

Nope. Just like George W. Bush (43) won the 2004 election fair and square (his hotly contested re-election), Barack Obama won the 2012 election fair and square (HIS hotly contested re-election).


----------



## Indofred

007 (08-28-2012), AquaAthena (08-28-2012), Bigfoot (09-14-2012), CandySlice (08-29-2012), Caroljo (08-27-2012), Conservadude (08-27-2012), CrusaderFrank (08-27-2012), Ernie S. (08-27-2012), freedombecki (08-28-2012), Jackson (08-28-2012), JanPMa (08-27-2012), JimBowie1958 (08-27-2012), Joshuatree (08-27-2012), Jroc (08-27-2012), Liability (08-27-2012), Lovebears65 (08-27-2012), masquerade (08-27-2012), Mr. H. (08-27-2012), Newby (08-27-2012), niteowl (08-27-2012), Rottweiler (08-27-2012), ScreamingEagle (08-27-2012), Stephanie (08-27-2012), The Rabbi (08-27-2012), tjvh (08-28-2012), Toddsterpatriot (08-27-2012), Uncensored2008 (08-28-2012), Wolfmoon (09-15-2012)


All liked the OP.
I wonder if they all feel silly.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Indofred said:


> 007 (08-28-2012), AquaAthena (08-28-2012), Bigfoot (09-14-2012), CandySlice (08-29-2012), Caroljo (08-27-2012), Conservadude (08-27-2012), CrusaderFrank (08-27-2012), Ernie S. (08-27-2012), freedombecki (08-28-2012), Jackson (08-28-2012), JanPMa (08-27-2012), JimBowie1958 (08-27-2012), Joshuatree (08-27-2012), Jroc (08-27-2012), Liability (08-27-2012), Lovebears65 (08-27-2012), masquerade (08-27-2012), Mr. H. (08-27-2012), Newby (08-27-2012), niteowl (08-27-2012), Rottweiler (08-27-2012), ScreamingEagle (08-27-2012), Stephanie (08-27-2012), The Rabbi (08-27-2012), tjvh (08-28-2012), Toddsterpatriot (08-27-2012), Uncensored2008 (08-28-2012), Wolfmoon (09-15-2012)
> 
> 
> All liked the OP.
> I wonder if they all feel silly.



Obama is the biggest fuckup of a president this nation has ever had. Don't you feel silly for NOT liking the OP?


----------



## AquaAthena

*"Obama Is Losing And Everyone In His Campaign Knows It"*

I never did take that one for granted. Nor do I, today, with the Senate grab I want to see. Obama and his minions have so much time to dissolve my country, I could cry, for he is not only in Forward mode, he is in FAST FORWARD mode and he has no regard for the rule of law and he has no integrity.


----------



## candycorn

AquaAthena said:


> *"Obama Is Losing And Everyone In His Campaign Knows It"*
> 
> I never did take that one for granted. Nor do I, today, with the Senate grab I want to see. Obama and his minions have so much time to dissolve my country, I could cry, for he is not only in Forward mode, he is in FAST FORWARD mode and he has no regard for the rule of law and he has no integrity.



Oh well, we had a good run...lol.


----------



## candycorn

JimBowie1958 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol, cheaters are never good winners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?????
> 
> Are you alleging that Obama won through fraud?
> 
> I mean, the antics of NBC, the NY Time, and particularly Candy Crowley were some sleazy shit, but I can't call them cheating. Okay, Crowley cheated in the debate, no question - but the debate is not the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol, no, dude, I am referring to the IRS pinning down Tea Party groups in five key states that could have swung the election.
> 
> And no, I am not going to google it for you.
Click to expand...


As if the swing states were not blanketed by the super PACs and candidates ad nauseum.  Every minute of airtime that was up for grabs was bought.  

This is simple excuse making so the GOP doesn't have to admit their messages of tax breaks for millionaires, tax breaks for those who live off of dividends, anti-immigrant, anti-woman, anti-middle income American policies lost the election for them.


----------



## Adriana

Thanks for Sharing this information


----------



## Statistikhengst

Adriana said:


> Thanks for Sharing this information



And thanks for thanking us on like 30 threads.

Got anything to say?


----------



## JakeStarkey

The same can be said about the attacks on BHO's character, as "I don't consider defaming Romney's character, misportraying him as anything but a good principled man to be "fair and square"."  Both sides were wrong.

"we need to focus on what it takes to enforce laws and lead by principle and example" is exactly right.

"How do we expect to stop this trend if we keep rewarding votes to the worst negative campaigning" reflects _both sides _negatively campaigned.

"that doesn't mean we should compromise principles in order to get candidates who can "play the game" mischaracterizes that Romney could not play the game of misrepresentation.  He could and certainly did.

I agree with "we all lost out" and would have the same problem with Romney  "in office where half the nation is not represented or included in the policies he has pushed."

Both sides have to work together, and the minority (whether Dem or Pub) cannot believe as if they equal weight in decision making.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Why the hell do you guys keep bumping this old ass thread? 

Some of you act like you've never been wrong or made a mistake...


----------



## Statistikhengst

It was delightful reading through this thread.  Reminds me of a lot of the drivel I use to scan over at the a number of right-wing RSS feeds.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Statistikhengst said:


> It was delightful reading through this thread.  Reminds me of a lot of the drivel I use to scan over at the a number of right-wing RSS feeds.



The far right and the far left are only tails.

Neither wags the dog, period.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Grampa Murked U said:


> Why the hell do you guys keep bumping this old ass thread?
> 
> Some of you act like you've never been wrong or made a mistake...



Because the mistake was not made in good faith, it was the consequence of blind partisan arrogance and stupidity.


----------



## bluesman

If Obama really is losing, then somebody better tell Oprah.  She isn't going to happy about this at all.


----------



## Mertex

TheGreatGatsby said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> How'd it go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO - This thread died a year and a half ago. But fuck face...
Click to expand...


'Bout the same time Mitt's dream died.......


----------



## Mertex

Grampa Murked U said:


> What is the deal with LOSER FUCKTARD TROLLS reviving old ass threads like they're in second grade again trying to prove some stupid point that has long since been forgotten?
> 
> Fucking idiots, get a grip




You gotta admit, it's pretty funny reading all the rah-rah posts for loser Romney......what a disappointment for the OP and all the rah-rahers....no wonder you don't like to be reminded....


----------



## bluesman

Mertex said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the deal with LOSER FUCKTARD TROLLS reviving old ass threads like they're in second grade again trying to prove some stupid point that has long since been forgotten?
> 
> Fucking idiots, get a grip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta admit, it's pretty funny reading all the rah-rah posts for loser Romney......what a disappointment for the OP and all the rah-rahers....no wonder you don't like to be reminded....
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jU79VeVpklA]Rush: Ignore It Limbaugh Says, Swing State Polls Are Bogus! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex

bluesman said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the deal with LOSER FUCKTARD TROLLS reviving old ass threads like they're in second grade again trying to prove some stupid point that has long since been forgotten?
> 
> Fucking idiots, get a grip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta admit, it's pretty funny reading all the rah-rah posts for loser Romney......what a disappointment for the OP and all the rah-rahers....no wonder you don't like to be reminded....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jU79VeVpklA]Rush: Ignore It Limbaugh Says, Swing State Polls Are Bogus! - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...



If you believe something long enough and strongly enough, it will happen......


----------



## bluesman

Mertex said:


> bluesman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta admit, it's pretty funny reading all the rah-rah posts for loser Romney......what a disappointment for the OP and all the rah-rahers....no wonder you don't like to be reminded....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jU79VeVpklA]Rush: Ignore It Limbaugh Says, Swing State Polls Are Bogus! - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you believe something long enough and strongly enough, it will happen......
Click to expand...




Yeah but "El Rushbo" spoke it into the golden EIB microphone.  Maybe there was some sort of a mix-up at the polls.


----------



## Mertex

bluesman said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluesman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush: Ignore It Limbaugh Says, Swing State Polls Are Bogus! - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you believe something long enough and strongly enough, it will happen......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but "El Rushbo" spoke it into the golden EIB microphone.  Maybe there was some sort of a mix-up at the polls.
Click to expand...



I'm sure that's it.....


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mertex said:


> bluesman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you believe something long enough and strongly enough, it will happen......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but "El Rushbo" spoke it into the golden EIB microphone.  Maybe there was some sort of a mix-up at the polls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that's it.....
Click to expand...



Is this supposed to take the sting out of 2014?


----------



## Statistikhengst

Is there a Presidential Election in 2014?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Statistikhengst said:


> Is there a Presidential Election in 2014?



{Sure, Republicans can win the Senate in 2014. But can they keep it in 2016?}

Sure, Republicans can win the Senate in 2014. But can they keep it in 2016?

This must have a statist in distress....


----------



## Statistikhengst

Uncensored2008 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a Presidential Election in 2014?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> {Sure, Republicans can win the Senate in 2014. But can they keep it in 2016?}
> 
> Sure, Republicans can win the Senate in 2014. But can they keep it in 2016?
> 
> This must have a statist in distress....
Click to expand...



Not at all. At some point in time you will realize that when it comes to polling and election results, I am completely impassionate.

Whilst you all were sleeping in January, I had already created this:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/elect...pared-to-presidential-terms-1855-present.html

Sure doesn't sound like a person in distress to me.

Oh, and the shortening of my name is Stat, not Statist. Thank you.


----------



## LoneLaugher

JakeStarkey said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was delightful reading through this thread.  Reminds me of a lot of the drivel I use to scan over at the a number of right-wing RSS feeds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The far right and the far left are only tails.
> 
> Neither wags the dog, period.
Click to expand...


Yo Jake...

Who among us is "far left"? Can you name them?


----------



## Uncensored2008

LoneLaugher said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was delightful reading through this thread.  Reminds me of a lot of the drivel I use to scan over at the a number of right-wing RSS feeds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The far right and the far left are only tails.
> 
> Neither wags the dog, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yo Jake...
> 
> Who among us is "far left"? Can you name them?
Click to expand...


Rdean
Franco
BlindBoo
Shallow
Shortbus
Saul Goodman (C_Clayton)


----------



## Anccar

Obama never won.


----------



## bluesman

mudwhistle said:


> Story the Media Won't Tell: Obama Is Losing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The signs are out there. The Obama campaign knows they're losing and they're getting more and more desperate to turn the tide that's moving against them.
> 
> *They can't ignore the polls, they can't ignore the massive crowds that are showing up for every Romney/Ryan speech. *
> 
> The media puts a positive spin on bad news and every day a new more ridiculous issue pops up. The latest "The Republican War On Cities".
> 
> The rats are just about ready to start jumping ship. By September they'll be in full panic mode.
> 
> 2012's Great Untold Media Story: Obama Is Losing



Great post.  It shows your level of insightfulness.   

Look at all the "thanks" you got:

The Following 30 Users Say Thank You to mudwhistle For This Useful Post:  
007 (08-27-2012), AquaAthena (08-27-2012), Bigfoot (09-14-2012), CandySlice (08-28-2012), Caroljo (08-26-2012), Conservadude (08-26-2012), CrusaderFrank (08-27-2012), Ernie S. (08-26-2012), freedombecki (08-27-2012), Jackson (08-27-2012), JanPMa (08-26-2012), JimBowie1958 (08-27-2012), Joshuatree (08-26-2012), Jroc (08-26-2012), Liability (08-26-2012), Lovebears65 (08-27-2012), masquerade (08-27-2012), Mr. H. (08-26-2012), Newby (08-27-2012), niteowl (08-26-2012), Rottweiler (08-26-2012), ScreamingEagle (08-26-2012), Stephanie (08-26-2012), The Rabbi (08-27-2012), tjvh (08-27-2012), Toddsterpatriot (08-26-2012), Uncensored2008 (08-27-2012), Votto (03-25-2014), Wolfmoon (09-14-2012


I may be on my own on this but I am going to ignore the "massive crowds" at the Romney speeches.


----------



## Statistikhengst

lol.... great thread to necro... really... love it.


----------



## natstew

Using IRS to neutralize over 600 Conservative organizations had nothing to do with it?
Lying to the American People about Benghazi had nothing to do with it?
The Obamacare lies had nothing to do with it? "Insurance costs will go down $2500.00 per family ". "If you like your doctor you can keep your doctor". If you like your insurance you can keep your insurance". "Everyone in America will have healthcare".
All the demonizing Romney with totally false accusations had nothing to do with it?

What the 2012 election showed is that the Democrat Party is a Culture of Corruption.

I left the Democrat Party because of it's corruption. It's only gotten worse since I left it in 1992.

You have to throw away any idea of morals to be a Democrat.


----------



## rightwinger

natstew said:


> Using IRS to neutralize over 600 Conservative organizations had nothing to do with it?
> Lying to the American People about Benghazi had nothing to do with it?
> The Obamacare lies had nothing to do with it? "Insurance costs will go down $2500.00 per family ". "If you like your doctor you can keep your doctor". If you like your insurance you can keep your insurance". "Everyone in America will have healthcare".
> All the demonizing Romney with totally false accusations had nothing to do with it?
> 
> What the 2012 election showed is that the Democrat Party is a Culture of Corruption.
> 
> I left the Democrat Party because of it's corruption. It's only gotten worse since I left it in 1992.
> 
> You have to throw away any idea of morals to be a Democrat.



600?   Why don't you tell us about FEMA death camps too?


----------



## Statistikhengst

rightwinger said:


> natstew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Using IRS to neutralize over 600 Conservative organizations had nothing to do with it?
> Lying to the American People about Benghazi had nothing to do with it?
> The Obamacare lies had nothing to do with it? "Insurance costs will go down $2500.00 per family ". "If you like your doctor you can keep your doctor". If you like your insurance you can keep your insurance". "Everyone in America will have healthcare".
> All the demonizing Romney with totally false accusations had nothing to do with it?
> 
> What the 2012 election showed is that the Democrat Party is a Culture of Corruption.
> 
> I left the Democrat Party because of it's corruption. It's only gotten worse since I left it in 1992.
> 
> You have to throw away any idea of morals to be a Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 600?   Why don't you tell us about FEMA death camps too?
Click to expand...




Yes, still waiting to hear that enlightening answer.


----------



## Toro

I'm reading The Center Holds.

Contrary to the title of this thread, apparently absolutely no one in the Obama camp knew they were losing.

Maybe they were all kidding themselves.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Toro said:


> I'm reading The Center Holds.
> 
> Contrary to the title of this thread, apparently absolutely no one in the Obama camp knew they were losing.
> 
> Maybe they were all kidding themselves.



Why, yes, just today, during President Romney's press conference, White House Chief of Staff (and interior decorating expert!) Richard Grenell chuckled when asked if he thought the Obama-ites really knew that Romney was going to sweep the board on election night, 2012. Grenell said that the moment that Romney captured Illinois, against all odds, was the moment when the Obama-ites knew that their "Carter Moment" had happened.


----------



## rdean

mudwhistle said:


> Story the Media Won't Tell: Obama Is Losing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The signs are out there. The Obama campaign knows they're losing and they're getting more and more desperate to turn the tide that's moving against them.
> 
> They can't ignore the polls, they can't ignore the massive crowds that are showing up for every Romney/Ryan speech.
> 
> The media puts a positive spin on bad news and every day a new more ridiculous issue pops up. The latest "The Republican War On Cities".
> 
> The rats are just about ready to start jumping ship. By September they'll be in full panic mode.
> 
> 2012's Great Untold Media Story: Obama Is Losing



Hilarious.


----------



## Statistikhengst

rdean said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Story the Media Won't Tell: Obama Is Losing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The signs are out there. The Obama campaign knows they're losing and they're getting more and more desperate to turn the tide that's moving against them.
> 
> They can't ignore the polls, they can't ignore the massive crowds that are showing up for every Romney/Ryan speech.
> 
> The media puts a positive spin on bad news and every day a new more ridiculous issue pops up. The latest "The Republican War On Cities".
> 
> The rats are just about ready to start jumping ship. By September they'll be in full panic mode.
> 
> 2012's Great Untold Media Story: Obama Is Losing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious.
Click to expand...




Lol.


But, rdean, don't you know? Romney won!!!  You just need to swallow the red pill, dude. Then it will all be clear...


----------

